# Brian's Journal & 💪 Information



## Brian Multigym

Hi, I have trained for 22 years in total with small breaks at times. Then I had a forced break for 10 years recently. Did lose some muscle due to a leg issue and lying on my bed for months. Been back 3 years. I have always progressed a full body routine - 3 times/week. Currently it is the same, but the odd time it is 2 times/week - getting older! Always trained in a gym, but currently I have been using a Multi Gym. I'm a natural bodybuilder.

60+ years old
5ft 8inches
11 stone (approx currently)
Waist = 31inches

My routine (currently) progressed 2nd October 2021:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - 45lbs
Tricep pull down 3×12 - 45lbs
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - 70lbs
Calves 3×20 - 75lbs and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (one leg)

I use light weight and perform more repetitions (sometimes more than listed) because of my age. The weights listed may not look a lot to some, but when I perform less repetitions the weight increases markedly. Done it all before!

Would like to be 11.75 stone and lose small love handles. Good swimmer but must take that up again. I walk a lot and plan to do some more exercises to get rid of the love handles.

Fits of strength in the past, my NEW motorcycle fell of it's stand, I managed to stop it hitting the ground and when I got a better hold off it, I just picked it up, couldn't believe it - 400lbs. I could get hold of a Renault 4 van by the rear arch and lift it until the wheel was off the ground, light van though.

All my information posts will have been thoroughly investigated, using reviews, medical reviews, trials, studies and general information. I want you to read the best unbiased information on whatever the subject. Please read them.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Fight off the fat with food.

Pineapple.*

A compound in the fruit called bromelain works with other enzymes to help break down and digest fats. It also aids appetite suppression and increases fat excretion.

*Yogurt.*

For years dairy products such as yogurt were demonized for their fat content. But in an analysis of studies examining yogurt consumption and body composition, more than half the research found a positive link between eating yogurt and lower body fat levels. The combination of calcium, which metabolises fat and gut healthy bacteria is behind the benefit.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I have bought something that might benefit my bodybuilding. It's a supplement. Read on:-

*Ashwagandha - KSM66 with 5% Withanolides.*

It is a medicinal herb that has been used for 3000 years. The best part of the herb is the root. The best extract from the root is KSM66 with 5% Withanolides. There has been 14 years R&D on this extract of the herb to perfect it. Any trials that have been progressed have used this extract too. I have bought this extract after a lot of investigation.

There are numerous benefits for taking this supplement, but for me and bodybuilders the benefits are:-

1. Reduces stress and the stress hormone Cortisol. Cortisol is catabolic and can inhibit protein synthesis making muscle growth harder. Cortisol can reduce testosterone.

2. Increases testosterone by up to 17% in trails.

3. Increases strength and muscle size in trails.

4. Reduces body fat in trails.

5. Increases energy, so you perform better in the gym.

6. Better sleep as it calms you.

7. Improves memory.

I have bought 500mg capsules. The extract I have bought and mentioned above is the most potent. 500mg equates to nearly 9g of the normal, as all parts of the herb are used. I am still looking at dosage but 2 capsules a day look good to start with. I haven't started using the supplement yet but will shortly and I will keep you updated. I have spoken to my GP and he said "go ahead."

If you feel you might try it, please do your own investigation, there are some health conditions where the use of ashwagandha would be a bad idea! Please make up your own mind on this!

I note there is already a thread on this supplement on this Forum.


----------



## Brian Multigym

My Full Body Routine progressed 5th October 2021:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 - 100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (One shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - 45lbs
Tricep pull down 3×12 - 45lbs
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg bicep 3×12 - 70lbs
Calves 3×20 - 75lbs and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Training tonight and went OK. Had my USN Protein shake after. Do the training to have the shake!


----------



## Brian Multigym

Energy drink I use is Tenzing. Natural energy from plants. You don't get the energy crash like you do with drinks full of synthetic caffeine, artificial mood boosters and sugar.

Tenzing is all natural, made purely from plants, including Indian gooseberries, green coffee, green tea, guarana and lemon. It also contains Himalayan rock salt, which is one of the best options to keep your electrolyte levels balanced so you stay hydrated before, during and after exercise. Packed also with vitamin C, a natural fuel for energy production. 55 calories a can.

Taste is OK too.

Can be bought a major supermarkets.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Should have mentioned in my original starter post was what I was like prior to my forced break, when I trained for 19 years with the odd small break. Hoping to get back there too.

Max weight = 11.75 to 12 stone
Chest expanded = 45 inches (very near)
Waist = 29 inches
Shoulder to shoulder = 20 inches (is that now)
Never measured my legs, but could not get them in 30" waist jeans.

Always have had broad shoulders (some say from swimming), so much so, people have said to me - have you left the coat hanger in that sweatshirt!

Today also, I have progressed to get rid of small love handles:-

Seated Russian Twists 3×12
Lying Leg raises 3×12
Bicycle 3×12
Side Planks (Various)

Walking around my area.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Eggs for cracking heart health.*

First we were told eggs aren't good for you and now they are! To keep your heart healthy eat more eggs.That's the simple verdict of a huge joint UK - China study of more than half a million people, which found that eating eggs daily can reduce your risk of dying from cardiovascular disease by 18% and decreases the odds of suffering a stroke by 28%. The research was published in the journal Heart.

Previous research that suggested egg consumption should be limited because of dietary cholesterol has been largely discredited, unless you have underlying cholesterol issues or a family history of similar problems.

Now experts agree that the high quality protein, fats and essential nutrients - eggs are one of the few foods to contain vitamin D - make them the ideal go to breakfast.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I have always trained in a gym but when lockdown started March 2020, I bought a good Multigym. I was very lucky, the whole country was sold out. One business got some more in and the one I had chosen after soon research. Couldn't believe it, as York Fitness, the manufacturer were cleaned out. There was 16% off too, saved over £100. If I was honest I have always fancied having one, now I have. I bought the York Fitness Perform Multigym with a 100kg (220lbs) weight stack and it has a small footprint too, so does not take up that much room. Not missed a session either since, even stretched the cables, but plenty of adjustment.

I use less weight and perform more repetitions to save an injury, now I am older. If I reduce the repetitions the weight increases markedly with me.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Growth Hormone - How to increase it naturally.*

I have investigated this area for quite a while and this is the food element that will increase it:-

1. Eggs (Best food)
2. Vitamin C
3. Pineapple
4. Gojo berries
5. Greek yogurt - organic plain
6. Nuts
7. Raw chocolate
8. Fish
9. Bananas

This is the exercise element that will increase it:-

1. High intensity training (weights)
2. Best on empty stomach
3. HIIT - high intensity interval training

These are other general ways to increase it:-

1. Lose body fat
2. Fast intermittently
3. Arginine supplement
4. Reduce sugar intake
5. Don't eat a lot before bed
6. Sports drink around exercise
7. Sleep 8 to 10 hours
8. Avoid sugar after workouts

Hope this helps with your training. Give it a try, the information is from experts.


----------



## mrwright

Brian Multigym said:


> Should have mentioned in my original starter post was what I was like prior to my forced break, when I trained for 25 years with the odd small break. Hoping to get back there too.
> 
> Max weight = 11.75 stone
> Chest expanded = 45 inches (very near)
> Waist = 29 inches
> Shoulder to shoulder = 20 inches (is that now)
> Never measured my legs, but could not get them in 30" waist jeans.
> 
> Always have had broad shoulders (some say from swimming), so much so, people have said to me - have you left the coat hanger in that sweatshirt!
> 
> Today also, I have progressed to get rid of small love handles:-
> 
> Seated Russian Twists. 3 × 12
> Lying Leg raises 3 × 12
> Bicycle 3 × 12
> Side Planks (Various)
> 
> Walking around my area.


I dread starting to do ab/core work again 
Not done any in years and I know its gonna cripple me!


----------



## Brian Multigym

mrwright said:


> I dread starting to do ab/core work again
> Not done any in years and I know its gonna cripple me!


To be honest, it was an area I seemed to leave out for years. Just have to do "some" now.... 😠


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Testosterone - How to increase it naturally.*

Investigated this area for quite a while, this is the food element that will increase it:-

1. Vitamin D
2. Zinc
3. Magnesium
4. Ginger
5. Pomegranate
6. Leafy Green Vegetables
7. Oily Fish/Fish Oil
8. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
9. Quinoa

This is the exercise element that will increase it:-

1. High intensity workouts ( weights)

These are general ways to increase it:-

1. Sleep 8 to 10 hours
2. Lose body fat
3. Balanced diet with protein
4. Stress reduction
5. Limit alcohol

Left out herbs here. Hope this helps and the information is from experts.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Used my Multigym for cardio, light weight and fast repetitions on most of the exercises I progress within my Full Body Routine. Core exercises below progressed.

Lying Leg Raises 3×12
Side Planks (various)


----------



## Brian Multigym

The protein powder I use is USN Hardcore All in One (Lean) Muscle Fuel Anabolic - Strawberry flavour. It is not a mass gainer.

Per serving gives:-

Calories = 568kcal
Protein = 53g
Fat = 2.6g
Carbohydrate = 77g
Creatine = 5g
HMB = 1g
Added BCAA's
Host of vitamins

The 3 scoops serving is too much unless you add more than the suggested amount of liquid, it is to thick. Some users and I take 2 scoops with skimmed milk (50g protein in total) and the shake is just the right thickness. I have the 3rd scoop later on.

I have tried numerous Protein powders, but lately I have had to forget about Whey as concentrated Whey instigates spots to develop on my skin. In fact any concentrated protein seems to do it now. Especially the one small scoop equals about 30g of protein.

The USN protein I use above is 3 larger scoops, thus a larger serving (not as concentrated) and spots do not develop. Also the multiple source of protein might help. Reason I stick with it.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Fit at any age!

Your 40's*

Weight training in your twenties often felt like a competitive sport, but now you should be past the point of trying to match the numbers on your neighbours' bar. That doesn't have to mean taking yourself out of the game, however. In your 40's you won't bulk up as quickly as you used to, so focus instead on maintenance: staving off muscle loss and the accompanying drop in metabolism. 

Don't be wary of working at high intensity - your body can still handle it. Just ensure that you give yourself a full day's recovery time between workouts. You're in it for the long haul. Avoid injuries by learning proper technique and lessen the weight if need be. Up the reps. Mobility matters, so don't skip the warm ups. Stability and activation work are vital for postural alignment and joint mobility. They boost your lifts too: spend 10mins warning up the muscles you're focusing on at the start of each session.

*Your 50's*

This is the age at which most people hang up their Metcons, but you're not most people. According to tests conducted on men over 50, a regular fitness programme can stave off "age-related" declines in energy and testosterone. But your greatest imperative? Protecting your brain. A study by sports scientists found that raising your heart rate also improves thinking and memory. So stop chasing PB's: high rep training is the smartest way to keep your brain and body sharp. If you aren't feeling strong on a particular day, work at a reduced intensity. 

But still train. Train for symmetry using lighter weights with a high rep count. Still work to failure but you are avoiding injuries. One guy is happier with his body now than when he was in his twenties. Choose quality over quantity. Focus on performing exercises with good form and a full range of motion. Don't rush either. If you are having trouble with your joints, modify your exercises, lower the tempo but don't skip training. A study of older adults found that strength training reduced osteoarthritis pain by 35% and increased lower limb strength by 33%. Ensure you are built to last.

Train for 40mins five times a week and you can reverse cellular ageing by nine years!


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Train slow to boost your growth.*

The weights on the bar aren't everything. Mastering the "time under tension" lifting method will help you smash through plateaus to unlock new muscle. Perfect your form and you'll add inches in weeks.

*Why it works.*

Upping your time under tension (TUT) will fast track your gains. The heavy science:-

Mind to muscle - During slow eccentrics and partial reps, you can vividly feel the targeted muscles working. The improved connection between your mind and muscles carries over well when it comes to lifting.

Damage limitation - In contrast to heavy sets, the lighter weights used in TUT methods, such as drop sets, cause less joint damage yet still builds muscle. You'll be able to recover more quickly between your sessions.

Faultless form - Because you're concentrating on controlling the weight, you're better able to focus on your technique. Enhancing your lifting form leads to improved muscle contractions, greater growth and fewer injuries.

*Partial Rep.*

Using only a specific range of motion for a move: stopping before locking your joints, say, or even halfway up the rep. Not only does it extend your time under tension, it also targets the weakest part of the lift. Means earning new PB's when you perform the full move.

*Slow Eccentric.*

Deliberately slowing the speed at which you perform the "lowering" phase of your lift. It damages muscle fibres - which results in more nutrients reaching your muscles for repair and growth.

*Pause Rep.*

Holding an isometric contraction, muscle tensed, at the bottom of a move before lifting. During an isometric hold, the body can activate more motor units than usual, it is a test of strength, as you can't use any momentum to produce force, only your muscles.

*Drop Set.*

Performing your sets to just short of failure, then reducing the weight and continuing with more reps. Compared to standard sets that only combat the first layer of your muscle fibres, drop sets activate the deepest muscles. Remember: even though you may reach a point of failure with one weight, you haven't yet reached absolute failure.


----------



## Brian Multigym

My Full Body Routine progressed 9th October 2021:-

Seated Rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest Press 3×15- 100lbs
Lat Pull Down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec Deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright Rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back Press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder Rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep Curls 3×12 - 45lbs
Tricep Pull Down 3×12 - 45lbs
Leg Extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg Biceps 3×12 - 70lbs
Calves 3×20 - 75lbs + own bodyweight
Dead Lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick Backs 3×15 - 10lbs (one leg)

Training tonight completed - Full body routine as described above. Only use a tablet and don't seem to be able to cut and paste. No issues but hoping to increase the weight on all exercises soon.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I've always been a Natty bodybuilder. I don't knock any bodybuilder who does different. I can see the attraction of getting some "help" with building your body. When I started training there were a few that got big quick but I didn't think anything about it really. Being Natty, you have to accept you will probably not get massive, I struggled to get to 12 stone. I went in a local competition twice but I knew I would not win, I wanted to do it just to take part as the event was run by the owner of the gym I attended. Bodybuilders actually said to me after - "you were the one that looked the most natural and had the best arms." I was happy I did it, but it was nerve-wracking for me especially the few minutes on the stage on your own doing your routine with 500 sets of eyes looking at you. Some competitors have more front than Blackpool and get a kick out of it, not me. I'm happy though doing it the way I have and are doing it now. No complaints and again I have no issue with what others bodybuilders do and never have.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Core exercises progressed tonight as follows:-

Seated Russian Twists 3×12
Side Planks (various)

Found a free Core Manual I got with Men's Health a while ago. It's a 100 pages. 80 exercises and other information. I'll pick some out of this Manual and change the exercises from time to time. Some of the exercises need equipment too, which I don't have, so they are out.


----------



## Brian Multigym

My Full Body Routine progressed 12th October 2021:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (One shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - 45lbs
Tricep pull down 3×12 - 45lbs
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - 70lbs
Calves 3×20 - 75lbs and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (one leg)

Training progressed tonight. Full body routine as above. No change. Back is playing up slightly but it will be OK. Put it down to the dead lift, hard to do as you are pulling on a cable and you need your feet on multigym plates to stop it tilting. It wouldn't go far though as it is up against a wall. Had my USN shake, going to change it to semi skimmed milk from now on.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Core Values.*

Once you've burned enough belly fat, you'll begin to see your abs, which has benefits far beyond looking good.... 

A lean, hard waist is a badge that says you pay attention to what you eat and you keep fit. You're disciplined, responsible and healthy. There are many other reasons to shore up your core. Your core is crucial to the strength and stability of your entire body. A renowned fitness coach stated - strengthening your abs and all back and oblique muscles that support your spine is like giving your body a full-body makeover. It will make you feel younger, stronger and even smarter. Two more reasons why six packs are the best:-

1. The stronger your core, the taller and leaner you will look because this muscular scaffolding holds your belly and lengthens your skeleton.

2. Working the deep abdominal muscles and supporting muscles running up and down your spine creates a corset-like brace that makes you less vulnerable to back injuries.


----------



## Brian Multigym

My routine 15th October 2021 (currently):-

Seated Rows 3×15 -100lbs
Chest Press 3×15 - 100lbs
Lat Pull Down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec Deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright Rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back Press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder Raises 3×12 - 20lbs (One shoulder)
Bicep Curls 3×12 - 45lbs
Tricep Pull Down 3×12 - 45lbs
Leg Extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg Bicep 3×12 - 70lbs
Calves 3×20 - 75lbs and own weight
Dead Lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick Back 3×15 - 10lbs (one leg)

Full body routine (as above) training completed tonight. No issues.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Core Exercises.*

I'll name some exercises but you will need to look up what to do. Sure Google will help. In addition if you use a smartphone or tablet, go on Google Play or the equivalent and download one of the Bodyweight/Training apps. These apps are great and show you how to do the exercises either graphically or actual person video. There are loads!

Planks
Bicycle Crunch
Leg Raises
Reverse Crunch
Side Planks
Mountain Climber
Glute Bridge
Dish Hold

If you are wanting to lose weight/fat around your waist, remember you cannot target the area you want the weight to go from. Some do Sit Ups and Crunches to no avail. You need an overall plan for that, exercise and strict diet.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I sometimes use my Multigym for cardio if I can't get out or the weather is bad. I just lighten the weight and do fairly quick repetitions to the exercises in my routine, or most of them. It gets you breathing and your heart rate up, so must be good to do. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Vitamins and Minerals for Bodybuilding and Muscle Growth.*

You can get your vitamins and minerals from food, but a sports multivitamin will have all and they can be bought separately, if you want to make sure!

Vitamin A
Vitamin B1
Vitamin B2
Vitamin B3
Vitamin B5
Vitamin B6
Vitamin B7
Vitamin B9
Vitamin B12
Vitamin C
Vitamin D
Vitamin E
Vitamin K
Calcium
Iron
Magnesium
Potassium
Zinc

This list isn't complete for a good sports multivitamin as more minerals are added too.


----------



## gavzilla

Brian Multigym said:


> No training today but walking!
> 
> I have bought something that might benefit my bodybuilding. It's a supplement. Read on:-
> 
> *Ashwagandha - KSM66 with 5% Withanolides.*
> 
> It is a medicinal herb that has been used for 3000 years. The best part of the herb is the root. The best extract is KSM66 with 5% Withanolides. There has been 14 years R&D on this extract of the herb to perfect it. Any trials that have been progressed have used this extract too. I have bought this extract after a lot of investigation.
> 
> There are numerous benefits for taking this supplement, but for me and bodybuilders the benefits are:-
> 
> 1. Reduces stress and the stress hormone Cortisol. Cortisol is catabolic and can inhibit protein synthesis making muscle growth harder. Cortical can reduce testosterone.
> 
> 2. Increases testosterone by up to 17% in trails.
> 
> 3. Increases strength and muscle size in trails.
> 
> 4. Reduces body fat in trails.
> 
> 5. Increases energy, so you perform better in the gym.
> 
> 6. Better sleep as it calms you.
> 
> 7. Improves memory.
> 
> I have bought 500mg capsules. The extract I have bought and mentioned above is the most potent. 500mg equates to nearly 9g of the normal, as all parts of the herb are used. I am still looking at dosage but 2 capsules a day look good to start with. I haven't started using the supplement yet but will shortly and I will keep you updated. I have spoken to my GP and he said "go ahead."
> 
> If you feel you might try it, please do your own investigation, there are some health conditions where the use of ashwagandha would be a bad idea! Please make up your own mind on this!!!
> 
> I note there is already a thread on this supplement on this Forum.


I have added this to my supplement regime. Not sure if it boors testosterone by 17 percent this sounds too much but if it does then a lot of lads could come off trt. Anyways I do feel a calming effect from it but this could be a placebo effect.


----------



## Brian Multigym

gavzilla said:


> I have added this to my supplement regime. Not sure if it boors testosterone by 17 percent this sounds too much but if it does then a lot of lads could come off trt. Anyways I do feel a calming effect from it but this could be a placebo effect.


Good. Maybe 17% is high, I can't comment but I have investigated and that is what was stated after tests were run. It is the most powerful herb and it maybe the fact it relieves stress/Cortisol and Testosterone is raised that way. It has been used to increase fertility in men by increasing Testosterone. It is known to reduce stress and hence users are calmer and get a full night's sleep. That all said, it won't be as powerful as TRT. Thanks.


----------



## gavzilla

Brian Multigym said:


> Good. Maybe 17% is high, I can't comment but I have investigated and that is what was stated after tests were run. It is the most powerful herb and it maybe the fact it relieves stress/Cortisol and Testosterone is raised that way. It has been used to increase fertility in men by increasing Testosterone. It is known to reduce stress and hence users are calmer and get a full night's sleep. That all said, it won't be as powerful as TRT. Thanks.


Well I use it and I believe it has positive effects. If it raises testosterone by 17 percent then that’s good. I like it for it’s calming effect and I do believe it relaxes me.


----------



## Brian Multigym

gavzilla said:


> Well I use it and I believe it has positive effects. If it raises testosterone by 17 percent then that’s good. I like it for it’s calming effect and I do believe it relaxes me.


Thanks Gav for your information and replies on this subject. Best of luck with your training, Brian.


----------



## gavzilla

Brian Multigym said:


> Thanks Gav for your information and replies on this subject. Best of luck with your training, Brian.


And same back to you Brian.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Eggs again...*

Eggs are nutritious and are known as natures multivitamin. They also contain unique antioxidants and powerful brain nutrients. Whole eggs are among the most nutritious foods on earth. One whole egg contains an amazing range of nutrients. The nutrients are enough to create a baby chicken! Eggs are loaded with vitamins, minerals, high quality protein, good fats and lesser known nutrients.

*Vitamins in one large egg.*

Vitamin A (6% of RDA)
Vitamin B2 (15% of RDA)
Vitamin B5 (7% of RDA)
Vitamin B12 (9% of RDA)
Selenium (22% of RDA)

Eggs also contain small amounts of just about every vitamin and mineral the human body requires including calcium, potassium, magnesium, Vitamin E, Iron and Zinc. It is important to remember the Yoke contains all the vitamins and minerals and the protein is in the White!

Eggs *improve* your cholesterol profile and *do not *raise your risk of heart disease.

Eggs contain high quality proteins and have a perfect amino acid profile. Eggs are among the best source of protein in the diet. In fact the biological value (measure of protein quality) of other food is often evaluted by comparing eggs, which are given the perfect score of 100.

Eggs can help to lose body fat too. They score very high on a scale called the satiety index.

Forgot to say, if you are on a budget and you want only the egg white (protein) you can buy egg white powder (Egg Albumen), it also comes as a liquid. Saves buying eggs and throwing the yoke away.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Milk.*

While on an about excellent protein that is affordable by everyone, here's another, which you all will know - Milk obviously and as it is in most protein powders.

An extensive investigation into finding the ideal muscle increasing ingredient and the perfect protein drink came down to, in the end, to simply opening your fridge and drinking a cool glass of milk!

Milk contains the perfect balance of nutrition to support muscle growth and replenish depleted glycogen stores after a workout. It also contains casein protein, which is slow absorbing, so milk is perfect before bed.

Protein in milk can be divided into two groups based on their solubility in water. Insoluble milk proteins are called Casein, whereas soluble milk proteins are known as Whey. Both these groups of milk proteins are of excellent quality, with a high proportion of all essential amino acids with good digestibility.

Casein is 80% of protein in milk
Whey is 20% of protein in milk

Vitamins and minerals are in milk but nowhere near as much as Eggs.

Biological Value of milk is 91. Eggs are a perfect 100 (as discussed prior).

Before protein powders came on the market, *sure you will guess*, bodybuilders drank plenty of semi skimmed milk with raw eggs whisked in! Give it a try, I used to, might start up again! Drink it quick though... 😋


----------



## Brian Multigym

My routine 18th October 2021 (currently):-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (One shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - 45lbs
Tricep pull down 3×12 - 45lbs
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - 70lbs
Calves 3×20 - 75lbs and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (one leg)

Full body routine (as above) training completed tonight. No issues. Some of the exercises are getting easier at the weight quoted, so hopefully start to increase the weight in the next week or so.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Vegan Protein Powder.*

I know there are vegans that are bodybuilders and it is hard for you to get the complete protein you require. I thought I would mention an excellent Vegan protein powder I have used. Will also say a fair few bodybuilders, vegan or not, are now using Vegan protein powders. Some like me can't take concentrated Whey or Whey makes them feel ill or they want a change from dairy. Another reason is Vegan protein is top quality. Pea protein is said to be the best protein around. Brown rice protein is also excellent. All protein sources in Vegan protein powder are top quality with a full range of amino acids, including all nine essential amino acids. Stacked high BCAA's. The Vegan protein powder I used was Applied Nutrition's Vegan Pro. Protein sources in this product are Soy protein isolate, Pea protein isolate, Brown Rice protein and Hemp protein. Details per 30g serving:-

Calories = 108
Protein = 26g
BCAA's = 4.1g
Carbs = 2g
Sugar = 0 g
Fat = 0g
Fibre 1g

Note there is no unneeded ingredients, you get 26g protein from a 30g serving. That is high! It mixed well and tasted OK. I got vanilla but strawberry would have been better. Thanks.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Core exercises completed tonight. Going OK. No other training like walking as the weather is bad where I live, horrendous rain. That said, didn't sleep to well last night so I didn't dash up early. Think that is due to the protein shake I use, had it to late last night, kept me awake.


----------



## bigaldevlin

Brian Multigym said:


> Hi, I have trained for 22 years with small breaks at times. Then I had a forced break for 10 years. Did lose some muscle due to a leg issue and lying on my bed for months. Been back 3 years. I have always progressed a full body routine - 3 times/week. Currently it is the same, but the odd time it is 2 times/week - getting older! Always trained in a gym, but currently I have been using a Multi Gym. I'm a natural bodybuilder.
> 
> 55 years old
> 5ft 8inches
> 11 stone (approx currently)
> Waist = 31inches
> 
> My routine (currently):-
> 
> Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
> Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
> Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
> Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
> Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
> Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
> Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs
> Bicep curls 3×12 - 45lbs
> Tricep pull down 3×12 - 45lbs
> Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
> Leg biceps 3×12 - 70lbs
> Calves 3×20 - 75lbs and own weight
> Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
> Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (one leg)
> 
> Would like to be 11.5 stone and lose small love handles. Good swimmer but must take that up again. I walk a lot and plan to do some more exercises to get rid of the love handles.
> 
> Fits of strength in the past, my NEW motorcycle fell of it's stand, I managed to stop it hitting the ground and when I got a better hold off it, I just picked it up, couldn't believe it - 400lbs. I could get hold of a Renault 4 van by the rear arch and lift it until the wheel was off the ground, light van though.
> 
> Protein powder I use is USN all in one muscle fuel. Love it, I do the training to have the shake... Sure USN are coming out with a better version, seen a picture of the new tub. It will have 6 sources of protein (currently 5) and top quality, read on the new tub - Whey concentrate and isolate, casein, milk concentrate and soy isolate. Can't remember the 6th.
> 
> I will post regularly, but I doubt there will be anything outstanding.. 😉


Will deffo be following, interesting stuff, like how you include the breakdown of the meanings of things and your protein shake etc..

Are you going to include any video clips of some of your exercises? I need to expand my range of exercise for core and you seem to know a lot of that sort of stuff


----------



## Brian Multigym

bigaldevlin said:


> Will deffo be following, interesting stuff, like how you include the breakdown of the meanings of things and your protein shake etc..
> 
> Are you going to include any video clips of some of your exercises? I need to expand my range of exercise for core and you seem to know a lot of that sort of stuff


Thanks. What I have added as information to date I had investigated and had it written down. So thought I'd add it here, may help bodybuilders. I have nearly come to the end of all that, but I will still be adding information, I will continue investigating!

I'd like to add videos and pictures but I use a tablet and it will not do it, says not enough memory to complete. It's a great tablet for what I paid for it, it's interior parts are up market, especially the processor and screen, but there is only 1GB of memory and the software uses half off it. It used more, but I disabled a lot of stuff and made myself a developer on it and switched off background processes too, but still not enough memory.

Thanks for following, I will be adding further information and I'm here for a long time because I'm not giving up on the training!


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Bodyweight Training Apps.*

I've mentioned core exercises in previous posts and said check Google on how to do them. Bigaldevlin asked if I could post videos etc. Well, don't know why it didn't come to me when I typed these posts as I have the same on my tablet!

If you use a smartphone or tablet, go on Google Play or what it is for Apple, and download one of the training/exercise apps (Bodyweight), there are really good ones that show you how to do each core exercise either graphically or actual person videos. These are fantastic and free. Sorry about that.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Salmon for Bodybuilding.*

Fish is a well known source of excellent protein and Salmon is one of those superior sources. Salmon was once a rare occasion meal but it has become very popular because of the superior source of protein, omega 3 fatty acids and other nutrients. It is an oily fish like mackerel.

*Salmon Pros*

Rich source of Omega 3 fatty acids.
Rich source of Protein
Rich source of Vitamins
High levels of Potassium
Selenium
Formidable antioxidant properties.

One 3.5 ounce of Salmon contains 25 grams of protein. Salmon also contains pretty much the entire "block chain" of amino acids.

Part of the reason I have added this to my journal is to warn you that yes, Salmon is healthy but on the odd occasion only! The problem being is that since it got very popular, Salmon fish farms have been established to keep up with demand. It is Salmon from these farms that you should only eat on the odd occasion because of contaminants in the Salmon. NHS website recommends two potions a week only. I was eating it more and got pains, the pains stopped after I reduced it after reading the NHS article. I don't bother with it now. On another note, you can eat white fish everyday if you want, that is safe, but get Haddock as Cod has no taste.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Should have trained tonight but still a bit sore from last session, so it will be tomorrow. Take longer to recover at times, getting older is all I can put it down to.


----------



## Brian Multigym

My routine 22nd October 2021 (currently)

Seated Rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest Press 3×15 - 100lbs
Lat Pull Down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec Deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright Rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back Press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder Rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep Curls 3×12 - 45lbs
Tricep Pull Downs 3×12 - 45lbs
Leg Extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg Biceps 3×12 - 70lbs
Calves 3×20 - 75lbs and body weight
Dead Lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick Backs 3×15 - 10lbs (one leg)

Full body routine (as above) completed tonight. No issues. Tonight I did a lighter session, I reduced the weight quoted by 5kg on most exercises and did more repetitions. It is recommended to progress this from time to time.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Pre-Workout Supplements.*

You can't expect to turn up at every training session feeling 100%. Sometimes you will be tired, lethargic and unmotivated. If that sounds familiar a Pre-Workout Supplement maybe what you need. Don't believe in the power of a Pre-Workout Supplement? Well, an investigation reported that combining a Pre-Workout Supplement with HIIT training resulted in significant increases in VO2 Max, training volume and lean body mass.

*What does Pre-Workout do?*

If you don't fuel yourself before exercise or a hard workout, you will be less energised, weaker and will fatigue quicker. Pre-Workout Supplements are designed to help fight this, making you train longer and harder. They are designed to increase energy levels and focus. Pre-Workout Supplements are usually mixed with a drink and taken 30 minutes before training. They supply your body with extra carbohydrates and glucose which helps to increase blood sugar levels and supply additional energy during workouts.

*What's in Pre-Workout and is it Safe?*

It shouldn't be of a surprise they supply your system with sugar, caffeine and other energy boosting stimulants. Read the ingredients before buying. Caffeine is the key ingredient to look out for as the content can range from mild to way to much. In extreme cases, high levels of caffeine can cause some pretty serious health issues. For vast majority of people though Pre-Workout Supplements are safe, but even safe there maybe side effects like jitters, itching and interrupted sleep which are harmless but irritating.

*What Pre-Workout Supplement ingredients should I look out for?*

Creatine Monohydrate
BCAA's
Taurine
B Vitamins (Plural)
NO2 Boosters (Arginine etc.)

*Caffeine *is the one to check! 400mg is the upper limit a day. Some Pre-Workout Supplements spill over the recommended limit per dose, so check this out!

Pre-Workout Supplements are safe to take on a regular basis when following the manufacturer's instructions! On a regular basis though, say every day, your system can build up a tolerance to it's effects, so an expert recommends cycling your intake. Have a break of it for 6 weeks to let your body reset itself. OR just take it for hard workouts. OR buy a stimulant free one!

This information is from a reliable source, I have investigated it and condensed it.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you are new to reading my Journal, please start at the beginning as I have added information that I have investigated prior, it maybe of interest and help you with your training goals. Thanks.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Muscle you can put on in a year doing it naturally.*

Age, training, diet and how long you have been training makes significant differences. *A beginner* can put on in a range of 12lb to 28lb of muscle in one year (depending on starting weight/mass). Their muscles respond to the new strenuous workouts and muscle protein synthesis (muscle building) stays elevated for around two days after each workout, compared to a day in more advanced bodybuilders. *An intermediate* can put on in a range of 10lb to 20lb in one year. *An experienced* can put on in the range of 3lb to 8lb in one year. These figures vary the more you investigate. Some say for a beginner up to 15lb in a year, intermediate 8lb in a year and experienced 3lb in a year. Hard gainers will be the latter figures I suspect. There is no hard and fast figure, for the former figures everything would need to be perfect, diet everything. A Doctor would say for an experienced 7lb in a year, I know because I have asked!

Bodybuilding is not a quick fix, it takes years of dedication to put on the mass. Some say it took Arnie 10 years to get as big as he did and that was with the help of PED's.

Keep training, use a mirror not scales, as you could be losing some fat as well as gaining muscle! Scales can depress you!

*Edited - *new information - 3rd July 2022.


----------



## bigaldevlin

Brian Multigym said:


> Should have trained tonight but still a bit sore from last session, so it will be tomorrow. Take longer to recover at times, getting older is all I can put it down to.


Tbh I find it takes experience and discipline to know when not to train. Having the discipline to hold back is good. Hopefully you'll come back tomoz with a proper satisfying workout


----------



## Brian Multigym

bigaldevlin said:


> Tbh I find it takes experience and discipline to know when not to train. Having the discipline to hold back is good. Hopefully you'll come back tomoz with a proper satisfying workout


Agree, you seem to have a conscience if you miss a session, I don't like doing it but with being older it's not worth training and being more sore or even causing an injury. I definitely take longer to recover, two days was enough when younger and I never got as sore. Correct, I will be back and with a more satisfying workout and know I did right what I did. Cheers!


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Quinoa - Grain with all Essential Amino Acids.*

Looking in to this quite a while ago. Quinoa belongs to a group of foods called Pseudocereals. Quinoa is a whole grain that is rapidly growing in popularity due to it's many health benefits. Quinoa is a "complete" protein offering a wide range of amino acids, including all essential amino acids in equal amounts. Not many grains do. Unlike other grains Quinoa is an excellent source of Lysine, which is vital for protein synthesis, growth and development. Quinoa also is a great source of fibre, antioxidants, vitamins and minerals. It also contains quercetin and kaempferol, these antioxidants may protect against chronic conditions like heart disease, diabetes and certain cancers. Quinoa is easy to include in a diet, use instead of rice, the little grains cook to tender in 15mins. Use as a breakfast grain too. It has a subtle nutty taste. It can be bought as Quinoa flakes too. The flakes can be used as a thickening agent in soups and stews.

Quinoa contains bitter tasting compounds called saponins that keep insects away so pesticides are not required. They are concentrated in the outer coating of Quinoa. Manufacturers can remove saponins by rinsing. Although manufacturers have rinsed before packaging, you may wish to do this to make sure. I bought the Quinoa flakes, so no need to worry about that. I don't eat it a lot but though I'd mention the product.

*Nutritional Information per 100g*

Energy = 368kcal
Fat = 7.5g
Saturates = 1.6g
Carbohydrate = 68g
Sugars = 3.6g
Fibre = 7g
Protein = 12g

Quinoa can cause stomach irritation, but I never had any issues and used to have a bowl full with milk. If you think you will try it, please have a read up yourself on Google, but everything I have said above is fact. I bought the Quinoa flakes at a health store. Thanks.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Core exercises progressed tonight as follows:-

Seated Russian Twists 3×12
Side Planks 3×12


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Beetroot Juice - can it help Bodybuilders?*

Beetroot juice has been trending for a while in the world of endurance athletes, but it has not generated the same interest with bodybuilders. The evidence is clear it has some applications in terms of improving performance in certain areas of training for bodybuilders. At the minimum it contains vitamins, minerals and antioxidants. But the reason people care about it is due to it's potential to improve blood flow.

*4 ways Beetroot Juice can improve your workout.*

1. Beetroot Juice is theorised to enhance the metabolic function of the muscles, which leads to less muscular fatigue during your workout. Studies have shown up to 16% increase in time to exhaustion with potential implications for higher rep strength training.

2. Beetroot Juice is an excellent source of nitrates which convert into nitric oxide in the body, dilating blood vessels and lowering blood pressure. This potentially makes it easier for the heart to supply the muscles with blood and oxygen.

3. Natural betacyanins in Beetroot Juice give it it's colour, but also exhibit antioxidant and antiinflammatory effects on the body. Exercise always creates some level of inflammation. Beetroot Juice potentially means less muscle soreness and improved recovery.

4. Nitrates from Beetroot Juice can potentially reduce the amount of energy needed to perform physical movement thereby increasing efficiency.

Tests have been carried out and improvements in lifting have come about after ingesting Beetroot Juice prior. Nitric oxide appears to play a role in muscle growth. Taking Beetroot Juice, the effects can take 30 mins to be noticeable, 90 mins to peak and last 6 hours. Is it the natural Pre Workout? Beetroot Juice can be bought at numerous outlets including supermarkets.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Used my Multigym for cardio, progressing most of the exercises within my Full Body Routine with light weight and fast repetitions. Do this every now and then, especially if I can't get out due to bad weather.

It was Sunday roast day at the pub I go to and it was excellent as usual.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Herbs that increase Muscle Mass*.

Kapikacchu and Safad Musli.

A combination of both Kapikacchu and Safad Musli has been shown to increase circulating growth hormone in bodybuilders. Put another way, a combination of these herbs has shown to boost growth hormone in the body.

Ashwagandha.

I have written a post on this herb prior, please look back to page 1 of my Journal. Basically a testosterone booster. Thanks.

Saffron and Cinnamon.

Both Saffron and Cinnamon have been proven to reduce delayed onset muscle soreness (DOMS). Regular use of both will deliver carotenoids, which are powerful antioxidants that help to reduce inflammation and help your muscles to recover without that signature soreness that can stop you training day after day.


The articles I investigated said add Kapikacchu, Safad Musli and Ashwagandha together, looks like to increase growth hormone and testosterone together. The articles also relied on scientific evidence too.


----------



## Brian Multigym

My routine 25th October 2021 (currently):-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (One shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - 45lbs
Tricep pull down 3×12 - 45lbs
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - 70lbs
Calves 3×20 - 75lbs and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (one leg)

Full body routine (as above) training progressed tonight. No issues. As mentioned previously I want up the weight on most of the exercises. Tried upping the weight on a few exercises as a trial (5kg increments on this Multigym) and felt OK, so will be adjusting the weight in the near future. At times I up the reps as I don't want any injuries. After training it's the USN protein shake, tastes that good I kook forward to it.

Going to pop into the gym I am a member of as I want to start going there again as well as training at home.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Core exercises completed as follows:-

Seated Russian Twists 3×12
Side Planks (various)

Resting up the rest of the day. Windy and getting dark. 😬


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Protein sources and how it has changed in a few decades!*

Once if you wanted a protein powder there was only from memory good 'ld Glaxo's Complan and Casilan. Complan was a meal in a cup and Casilan was a 90% protein powder. I was lucky, my Dad worked there. As time moved on I remember the protein powders (Whey) coming out and the odd gym energy drink.

Now decades later it has got ridiculous, everything seems to have written on it - Protein source. There are aisles in shops labeled - Protein! Anyway, I have had a look around and seen this lot (to name a FEW):-

Whey Protein Balls
Weetabix Protein
Collagen Protein Oats
Beef Jerky
Turkey Jerky
Protein Pizzas
Protein Flapjacks
Smart Protein Chips (Crisps)
Protein Chocolate Bars
Pepperoni Crisps
Cheese Crisps
Hummus and Pita Crisps

The uptake in gyms over the last 40 years is huge and business has followed suit. How many protein powder companies are there? And now all other food/snack companies want a piece of the action. I've watched this develop over the years with some amusement. That said, it is big business!

Really, if you eat well, you don't need any of it. Just think gym goers buy into it to feel part of it to be honest.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Fish Oil - Omega 3.*

In the past 10 years people have turned Omega 3 Fish Oil, which has benefits for bodybuilders, healthy people as well as people with heart disease. Omega 3 Fish Oil contains Docosahexaenoic (DHA) and Eicosapentaenoic (EPA). Omega 3 fatty acids are essential nutrients that are important in preventing and managing:-

Lower blood pressure
Reducing Triglycerides
Slow the development of plaque in arteries
Reduce the chance of abnormal heart rhythm
Reduce the likelihood of a heart attack or stroke

*For bodybuilders*

Provides numerous benefits mainly due to it's antiinflammatory properties as follows:-

*Reduces muscle soreness* - Inhibits the development of delayed onset muscle soreness (DOMS).

*Improves workout quality *- Maintains muscle force during exercise with reduced muscle swelling.

*Aids muscle health as you age *- Enhances your muscle's sensitivity to protein and resistance training, allowing for greater gains in muscle size and strength as you age.

Test were run to prove the above but participants took 600mg EPA and 260mg DHA daily. Check the supplement you are buying for this.


----------



## Brian Multigym

This is the first forum I have joined for bodybuilding. I did check others out but I decided on this one. It has a Natural Bodybuilding section. I only use an ACER tablet, so I can't do everything I'd be able to do with a good laptop. I like this forum and as well as keeping the Journal I have been reading some old threads and posts. It is interesting how other bodybuilders train and what their diets are. Reading posts and threads by other bodybuilders feels like reading them in present time but some are 12 years old and some bodybuilders don't post anymore. It is reading an era of the forum gone by. It's interesting though and plan to continue. I genuinely think forums are the best for subjects like bodybuilding as all subjects/areas are easily accessible from the front page and you just choose the thread you wish to make comment on. Start a new thread also. This works the other way too, if you are looking for information. Cheers!


----------



## Brian Multigym

My routine 28th October 2021 (currently):-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (One shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - 45lbs
Tricep pull down 3×12 - 45lbs
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - 70lbs
Calves 3×20 - 75lbs and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (one leg)

Full body routine training, as above, progressed tonight. No issues. I'll not miss training whatever, I'll do it late on if need be. Have to say, having a journal helps to keep you to your schedule. Thanks.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Black Pepper benefits Bodybuilders!*

Black Pepper helps digestion and prevents intestinal gas. It causes the stomach to secrete more hydrochloric acid which aids in the digestion of proteins.

Black Pepper helps you lose weight. It acts as a thermgenic increasing your metabolism. It also suppresses the development of new fat cells.

Black Pepper increases athletic performance. Piperine, a constituent of Black Pepper causes the muscles to burn more glucose and fat during exercise. You need to digest 40mg of Piperine but you can get that from 1.3g of Black Pepper.

Black Pepper increases the absorption of nutrients. Again it is Piperine in Black Pepper that causes the increase. It will help to absorb hard to digest vitamins and minerals.

Black Pepper is full of antioxidants that curb inflammation.

I have investigated this prior, I always have a pot of ground Black Pepper. Sprinkle plenty on!


----------



## Brian Multigym

Used my Multigym for cardio, light weight and fast repetitions on most exercises within my Full Body Routine. Core exercise progressed too.

Side Planks (various)

Not sure if the USN All in One Muscle Fuel protein powder (USN) I use is causing some skin inflammation. As I have mentioned previously I can't used concentrated Whey Protein, especially the one small scoop is nearly 30g of protein. Been OK with the USN but I may need to not take it everyday, which I have been doing of late. I've not done anything different but increase my intake of the USN. I'll look into it further, but it is ME, not that there is anything wrong with the USN product.


----------



## Brian Multigym

2nd November 2021.

Training tonight on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (One shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - 45lbs
Tricep pull down 3×12 - 45lbs
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - 70lbs
Calves 3×20 - 75lbs and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Nothing to add as it went well. USN Protein shake after.


----------



## Brian Multigym

3rd November 2021.
Progressed core exercises as follows:-

Seated Russian Twists 3×12
Lying Leg Raises 3×12
Side Planks (various)


----------



## Brian Multigym

5th November 2021.

Training tonight on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (One shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - 45lbs
Tricep pull down 3×12 - 45lbs
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - 70lbs
Calves 3×20 - 75lbs and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Went well, just need to watch my back. As mentioned before the deadlift is awkward as you are pulling on a cable and you need your feet on the Multigym plates to stop it tilting. USN Protein shake after.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you are reading my Journal, please start at the beginning as I have added information that may help you with your goals. Cheers.


----------



## gymaddict1986

Brian Multigym said:


> 2nd November 2021.
> 
> Training tonight on my full body routine as below:-
> 
> Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
> Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
> Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
> Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
> Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
> Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
> Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs
> Bicep curls 3×12 - 45lbs
> Tricep pull down 3×12 - 45lbs
> Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
> Leg biceps 3×12 - 70lbs
> Calves 3×20 - 75lbs and own weight
> Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
> Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)
> 
> Nothing to add as it went well. USN Protein shake after.


Good to see you back 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym

When I train my Full Body Routine, I use light weight and perform more repetitions (usually more than listed in my routine). This is to save injury and because I am older. The weights listed in my routine may not look a lot to some, but if I reduce the repetitions, the weight increases markedly with me. Done it all before for years. Thanks.


----------



## Brian Multigym

gymaddict1986 said:


> Good to see you back 👍


Thanks mate, good to be back. This is the forum for me.


----------



## Brian Multigym

8th November 2021.

Training tonight on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (One shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - 45lbs
Tricep pull down 3×12 - 45lbs
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - 70lbs
Calves 3×20 - 75lbs and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Went well, again, just need to watch my back. As mentioned before the deadlift is awkward as you are pulling on a cable and you need your feet on the Multigym plates to stop it tilting. USN Protein shake after.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Turmeric for Bodybuilding.*

Turmeric can help with your bodybuilding. Again like Ashwagandha, Turmeric is a herb and the root is used. Turmeric contains Curcumin. Benefits for bodybuilding are:-

Inhibits protein degradation and as such can prevent muscle loss.
Shown to reduce estrogen so could increase testosterone.
Shown to reduce fatigue.

Thought to increase testosterone levels by preventing testosterone's conversion to DHT.
Thought to prevent the accumulation of body fat.

Effective for pain relief and post workout recovery.
Effective antioxidant and has antiinflammatory properties.

Combine it with Black Pepper (discussed prior) as this helps with Turmeric/Curcumin absorption.


----------



## Davemp

@Brian Multigym 
Welcome back pal


----------



## Brian Multigym

@Davemp thanks mate, good to be back!


----------



## Brian Multigym

10th November 2021.
Core exercises progressed today as follows:-

Seated Russian Twists 3×12
Lying Leg Raises 3×12
Side Planks (various)


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Benefits of Bodybuilding.*

There are several health benefits associated with bodybuilding. In order to maintain and build muscles, bodybuilders exercise regularly, performing both resistance and aerobic training.

Resistance training increases muscle strength and size. Muscle strength is highly correlated with a lower risk of dying from cancer, heart and kidney disease and as well as several other critical illnesses.

Aerobic exercise, that bodybuilders regularly implement to reduce body fat, improves heart health and significantly lowers your risk of developing or dying of heart disease.

In addition to exercise, bodybuilders also focus on their nutrition. With careful planning, bodybuilders can eat in a way that not only supports their efforts in the gym but keeps them healthy too. Following a healthy eating pattern, including nutrient dense foods, can significantly reduce your risk of chronic diseases.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Whey Protein - there are 3 types.*

Vast majority of bodybuilders have a Protein supplement and it is normally Whey protein from milk. You may or may not know, but there are 3 types of Whey, each one being more expensive. I thought I would mention this and I will list them in order of expense, starting with the cheapest. Whey protein contains all nine essential amino acids and is a complete protein. Whey protein is a fast absorbing protein.

*Whey Protein Concentrate*

Whey protein concentrate contains low levels of fat and carbohydrates. The percentage of protein in Whey protein concentrate depends how concentrated it is and can vary from 35 percent protein up to 85 percent protein. I think a lot of bodybuilders don't realise this. Some supplement makers don't say on the label of ingredients the percent protein. That said, I think most supplements are around the max percent protein, unless mixed in with a mass gainer.

*Whey Protein Isolate*

Whey protein isolate is further processed to remove all the fat, carbohydrates and lactose, as the name suggests it's isolated Whey protein. Whey protein isolate is 90 percent protein. It is good if you are lactose intolerant. Don't worry with isolate, it is always 90 percent protein.

*Whey Protein Hydrolysate*

Whey protein Hydrolysate is considered to be the "predigested" form of Whey Protein Isolate as it has already undergone partial hydrolysis - a process necessary for the body to absorb protein. Whey protein Hydrolysate does not require as much digestion as the other forms of Whey protein above and is 85 to 90 percent protein. Obviously this is the best form of Whey protein as it is easily digested.

*Other benefits of Whey Protein.*

Aids weight loss.
Anti-cancer properties.
Lowers cholesterol.
Could improve immune response to Asthma.
Reduces blood pressure with people with hypertension.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Casein Protein.*

I've discussed Whey protein above and from my article on milk earlier in my Journal, the other protein in milk is Casein protein. Casein protein is a slow releasing protein. In other words, after ingestion, your muscles will be "drip fed" Casein protein for up to four hours or more. Casein protein is considered to be anti-catabolic (essentially kinder to your muscles) as it supplies a steadier stream of amino acids and protein supply to stave off muscle breakdown (going catabolic) which you do not want. This is why some bodybuilders use this protein before bed. Casein protein can be used anytime, but it is excellent before bed if that is what you do to get your totals for Protein, Carbohydrates and Fat in for the day. Great to if you are not going to eat for a while. Casein protein contains all nine essential amino acids and is a complete protein.

Standard Casein Protein is 80% protein and contains a small amount of carbohydrates, fat and lactose.

Micellar Casein is 90 percent protein and is carbohydrates, fat and lactose free.

What I found laughable was the scientific suggestion that there are advantages of using Whey and Casein together, well yes, that *is* what milk *is*.... 😂


----------



## Brian Multigym

*What age to start Bodybuilding (weight training).*

A forum friend started a discussion about a similar subject, so I thought I would investigate it. From memory, I know once they used to say 16 years old to start bodybuilding, but it has seems to have dropped to 14 years old. I see school lads in my gym, but they don't look younger than 14 years old. I think it is due to the fact you are still growing and muscles have to develop and lengthen with bone growth. I remember a lad in some muscle pain as he was shooting up in growth and bodybuilding and the muscles could not take it all. Medically he was told to ease up on the bodybuilding. But let's see for real.....

What I have found out investigating is:-

*Rumour that starting bodybuilding (weight training) to early stunts your growth.*

This age old rumour has stopped many a teenager starting bodybuilding (weight training). You must understand weight training in itself does not stunt growth, but if you are weight training so intensely that the body has no energy left for the natural growth process, that is when you will *not* reach your full height. So you should measure your intensity and eat properly to make sure you have plenty of energy to grow and function. Teenagers who start weight training early need a structured plan and it is recommended that you start with bodyweight exercises *only!* There is the 10% rule too, where you only increase intensity by 10% at a time. Please read more into this if you are starting bodybuilding (weight training) early. Note - you may not build much muscle until you hit puberty, where your hormones increase and then muscle mass increases too.

*What age then?*

The best age for bodybuilding (weight training) is from 20 to 30 years old. Testosterone levels peak at 19 years old and start to fade after 30 years old. That said, the science says the ideal age to start bodybuilding (weight training), if you want to do it, is between 14 to 15 years old when Testosterone levels starts to increase. Also found that as young as 7 years old can start bodyweight exercises. Couldn't find anything for young lasses though.

Moral of the story is, do your own investigating, talk to your GP and get a structured plan to start off with!


----------



## gymaddict1986

Brian Multigym said:


> *What age to start Bodybuilding (weight training).*
> 
> A forum friend started a discussion about a similar subject, so I thought I would investigate it. From memory, I know once they used to say 16 years old to start bodybuilding, but it has seems to have dropped to 14 years old. I see school lads in my gym, but they don't look younger than 14 years old. I think it is due to the fact you are still growing and muscles have to develop and lengthen with bone growth. I remember a lad in some muscle pain as he was shooting up in growth and bodybuilding and the muscles could not take it all. Medically he was told to ease up on the bodybuilding. But let's see for real.....
> 
> What I have found out investigating is:-
> 
> *Rumour that starting bodybuilding (weight training) to early stunts your growth.*
> 
> This age old rumour has stopped many a teenager starting bodybuilding (weight training). You must understand weight training in itself does not stunt growth, but if you are weight training so intensely that the body has no energy left for the natural growth process, that is when you will *not* reach your full height. So you should measure your intensity and eat properly to make sure you have plenty of energy to grow and function. Teenagers who start weight training early need a structured plan and it is recommended that you start with bodyweight exercises *only!* There is the 10% rule too, where you only increase intensity by 10% at a time. Please read more into this if you are starting bodybuilding (weight training) early. Note - you may not build much muscle until you hit puberty, where your hormones increase and then muscle mass increases too.
> 
> *What age then?*
> 
> The best age for bodybuilding (weight training) is from 20 to 30 years old. Testosterone levels peak at 19 years old and start to fade after 30 years old. That said, the science says the ideal age to start bodybuilding (weight training), if you want to do it, is between 14 to 15 years old when Testosterone levels starts to increase. Also found that as young as 7 years old can start bodyweight exercises. Couldn't find anything for young lasses though.
> 
> Moral of the story is, do your own investigating, talk to your GP and get a structured plan to start off with!


some good info there , I started exercising very young not bodybuilding tho , did boxing as a child from the age of 11 , body weight exercises were incorporated into my training , never did me any harm. Didn’t start bodybuilding till age 20-21 thought . Now being 35 . I am happy I started late as I got to get all the nonsense out of my system before being committed to bodybuilding .


----------



## Brian Multigym

gymaddict1986 said:


> some good info there , I started exercising very young not bodybuilding tho , did boxing as a child from the age of 11 , body weight exercises were incorporated into my training , never did me any harm. Didn’t start bodybuilding till age 20-21 thought . Now being 35 . I am happy I started late as I got to get all the nonsense out of my system before being committed to bodybuilding .


Thanks mate. Looks like you did it all in the right order. 👍 It was swimming, cycling and fell walking for me prior. I was 21 when I started Bodybuilding. One gym only in the town at the time.


----------



## Brian Multigym

11th November 2021.

Training tonight on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (One shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - 45lbs
Tricep pull down 3×12 - 45lbs
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - 70lbs
Calves 3×20 - 75lbs and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Went well, but seemed to be still a bit sore from last session. May need to rest up an extra day before the next session. Hoping to increase the weight on some exercises next week. Also going to start to take the Ashwagandha that I have bought in the near future (article on Ashwagandha in my Journal) and a new sports multivitamin.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Strength training for kids.*

After a discussion on this forum, it come to light that kids as young as 5 years old attend gym classes. Kids and early teens that participate in other sports usually can safely start strength training. Kids as young as 5 years old can safely do strength training if they have good balance and control of their body, follow instructions and can do the exercises with good form. Kids who strength train should learn proper technique and use equipment safely. Make sure the trainer is a certified strength training expert that has experience with kids. Also consult the child's Doctor. They will learn proper technique by using equipment with no weights. Resistance like exercise bands can be added later.

Added this after my article on - What age to start Bodybuilding (weight training), as this is new to me and never heard of it before. Thought it was still better separate.


----------



## Brian Multigym

13th November 2021.

Used my Multigym for cardio, light weight and fast repetitions on most of the exercises within my Full Body Routine. Core exercise progressed too.

Lying Leg Raises 3×12


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Meals a day for Bodybuilding.*

I thought I'd start this and then thought it is a wide open subject. For a start I have 4 meals a day. I know bodybuilders that have 6 meals a day. Some bodybuilders have more. It's all about getting your Protein, Carbohydrates and Fats in portions throughout the day regardless of the number of meals, including all nine essential amino acids. Why bodybuilders eat so many meals is to stimulate muscle protein synthesis (muscle building) with each meal and they are not cramming in their daily calorie intake in a few meals. Latest information is, that it does not matter how many meals a day you have as long as you get your totals for Protein, Carbohydrates and Fats daily. It can be three big meals, or eating all meals within a 4 to 8 hour window, it does not matter. The post workout meal is still important though. Investigating this I have come across a range of 3 to 8 meals a day. Really it is down to what you can achieve throughout the day and how you prefer to space your meals. It is the most talked about and discussed subject in Bodybuilding. Two experts in bodybuilding have said the optimum number of meals is 4 meals a day. This is said to simulate muscle protein synthesis (muscle building) throughout the day in another study. Obviously you split your total intake of Protein, Carbohydrates and Fat for the day into the 4 meals you are having. The 4 meals a day is working on the fact you are up and about 16 hours of the day, so it is a meal every for 4 hours. Whatever you do, make sure you get your totals for the day.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you are reading my Journal from this page, please start at page 1 as I have added information about a lot of areas that may help you with your Bodybuilding goals. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I've written about some supplements in my Journal I don't use presently, so I'm off up town to get Omega 3 capsules for a start. So in the near future I will be taking a new sports multivitamin, Omega 3 capsules and Ashwagandha, these are all new to me.

I have taken individual vitamins to date, vitamins A, C, D, E and Zinc.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*CDB oil.*

CBD oil has been a matter of much debate, as more people discover it's potential benefits for their health and wellbeing. CBD or Cannabidiol to give its official name, is derived from the Cannabis plant. That is where the similarities end. CBD does not contain the cannabinoid, tetrahydrocannabinol (THC), which is the psychoactive part, meaning that it does not result in any psychoactive effects. CBD oil is also a legal food supplement in the UK and we are seeing more and more research taking place to confirm the benefits of it.

Did you know that we all have what is known as an endo-cannabinoid system? This involves receptors and cannabinoids that run throughout our body. CBD reacts with those receptors to help the system to function properly, hence the health benefits.

CBD oil is used by different people for different reasons but one of the key areas people report results from is with regard to pain management. In addition, it is known for reducing inflammation and anxiety. It doesn't end there, it has other functions with regard to sleep, appetite and mood.

*For Bodybuilders:-*

CBD can help bodybuilders achieve greater levels of sleep, which reduces Cortisol (stress hormone) which in turn allows Protein synthesis which occurs when the body is building muscle tissue.

CBD keeps Cortisol levels at bay, allowing for muscle growth and Protein synthesis.

CBD can help with weight management.

CBD can help with recovery after a workout, as it inhibits inflammation and pain.

CBD can reduce stress and anxiety which in turn reduces Cortisol.


----------



## gymaddict1986

Brian Multigym said:


> *Meals a day for Bodybuilding.*
> 
> I thought I'd start this and then thought it is a wide open subject. For a start I have 5 meals a day. I know bodybuilders that have 6 meals a day. Some bodybuilders have more. It's all about getting your Protein, Carbohydrates and Fats in portions throughout the day. It's all about having a constant stream of nutrients for your body to absorb. In addition, bodybuilders do it as the body can only absorb a certain amount of nutrients at anyone time. Investigating this I have come across a range of 3 to 8 meals a day. Really it is down to what you can achieve throughout the day. It is the most talked about and discussed subject in Bodybuilding. Two experts in bodybuilding have said the optimum number of meals is 4 times a day. To be honest, it is what you can achieve each day, but 4 meals a day is manageable. Obviously you split your total intake of protein, carbohydrates and fat for the day into how many meals you are having. I'll leave it at that, I'm sticking to 5 meals a day, but sometimes I have to get up out of bed to achieve this. The 4 meals a day is working on the fact you are up and about 16 hours of the day, so it is a meal every for 4 hours. Whatever you do, make sure you get your totals for the day.


i do pretty much that at the moment , 4 meals a day with 300g protein while trimming . On a bulk it can be around 6-7 meals a day due to the amount of carbs being consumed otherwise I get lethargic . I work up to that tho , increase meals as training becomes more progressive . So pretty much over loading food and weights rather than boom 6 meals from the start. Gives you room to progress I believe And when come to a sticking point with increasing the weights is easy to just up the calories . It’s what works for me anyway , I know everyone is different 🙂


----------



## Brian Multigym

Thanks for that. Looks like the Bodybuilding experts were right at 4 meals, and your reasons for the meal increases is good to read.


----------



## Brian Multigym

15th November 2021.

Training tonight on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - 45lbs
Tricep pull down 3×12 - 45lbs
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - 70lbs
Calves 3×20 - 75lbs and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Went well. Mentioned previously, I will be in the near future starting on a new sports multivitamin, Omega 3 and Ashwagandha. Will keep you informed. USN Protein shake after. I am to leave the USN Protein shake for a while as discussed prior.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Core exercises progressed tonight as follows:-

Seated Russian Twists 3×12
Lying Leg Raises 3×12
Bicycle 3×12
Side Planks (various)


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Some supplements....*

I have always bought supplements from a known and reputable company. I just thought I would mention that some supplements from abroad may contain substances that are omitted off the ingredients list. Bodybuilders in the USA have used supplements that put muscle on them but made them ill in the end. We are relatively safe in the UK but you can buy supplements from abroad online. Just make sure you buy within the UK and from a reputable company, like USN, Applied Nutrition and Optimum Nutrition to name a few.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Bulking is a phase of Bodybuilding.*

Some bodybuilders prefer bulking whereas other prefer a lean bulk. I'll try to put over the differences. From investigation, there seems to be a bit of confusion, but I'm sure bulking puts on the most muscle. Here I'll discuss bulking.

There are three main phases which are bulking, cutting and maintenance. Bulking is the muscle gaining phase. You intentionally consume more calories than you body really needs for a period of 4 to 6 months. These extra calories provide your body with the necessary fuel to boost muscle size and strength while weight training. Body fat tends to accumulate during the bulking phase due to the excess of calorie intake. Cutting or the fat loss phase refers to a gradual decrease in calorie intake in conjunction with aerobic exercise to reduce excess body fat due to the bulking phase, allowing for increased muscle definition. During the cutting phase you eat fewer calories than your body requires which puts you at a disadvantage for building muscle. The goal of this phase is to maintain muscle mass.


----------



## Simon90

Brian Multigym said:


> *Turmeric for Bodybuilding.*
> 
> Turmeric can help with your bodybuilding. Again like Ashwagandha, Turmeric is a herb and the root is used. Turmeric contains Curcumin. Benefits for bodybuilding are:-
> 
> Inhibits protein degradation and as such can prevent muscle loss.
> Shown to reduce estrogen so could increase testosterone.
> Shown to reduce fatigue.
> 
> Thought to increase testosterone levels by preventing testosterone's conversion to DHT.
> Thought to prevent the accumulation of body fat.
> 
> Effective for pain relief and post workout recovery.
> Effective antioxidant and has antiinflammatory properties.
> 
> Combine it with Black Pepper (discussed prior) as this helps with Turmeric/Curcumin absorption.


Bodybuilding warehouse do a turmeric/bioperine (the thing you want from black pepper) blend for a bargain when they've got aa discount on which is almost always lol.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Lean bulking.*

The majority in my gym use this method of bodybuilding because they want the muscle gains without the fat. I have always trained this way. You may not put on the same muscle gains over time as bulking (as described previously) but one article was trying to say muscle gains were not that far apart. This could be arguable. With lean bulking you tightly regulate your calorie intake in an effort to prevent fat gain, while building muscle size. Diet is mainly comprised of high quality foods to promote a leaner body composition. Lean or clean bulking is used by bodybuilders that want remain lean and have a defined physique all year round. Some bodybuilders don't measure anything and just eat normally, maybe an adjustment to intake here and there. It depends what your goals are.

Think that covers it all in a nutshell. Investigate further on your desired method.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Simon90 said:


> Bodybuilding warehouse do a turmeric/bioperine (the thing you want from black pepper) blend for a bargain when they've got aa discount on which is almost always lol.


Thanks for the information mate. I'll look into it. 👌


----------



## Brian Multigym

18th November 2021.

Training tonight on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - 45lbs
Tricep pull down 3×12 - 45lbs
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - 70lbs
Calves 3×20 - 75lbs and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Went well. Had to watch my back tonight, don't know what's happened, but I have pulled it a few times in the past, not training, working on cars mainly and it is never the same again really. Milk and chicken sandwiches after. I am to leave the USN Protein shake for a while as discussed prior.


----------



## Brian Multigym

20th November 2021

Used my Multigym for cardio using light weight and progressing more repetitions on some exercises within my Full Body Routine. Core exercises progressed earlier in the day as follows:-

Lying Leg Raises 3×12
Side Planks (various)


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Can you train when sore?*

This question has been asked more times than I can remember and discussed between bodybuilders for decades. When I was younger I only got sore starting a routine, after a while and when my muscles got used to the weightlifting and weights the soreness went. I trained hard but the muscles were used to it and I was rarely sore. Take the long distance racing cyclist, their muscles are used to doing that distance and hard at it. Normally once you have settled in it is usually a change in your routine or you have had a week off training that the soreness comes back. No pain, no gain is not exactly true. Even if not sore you are still developing your muscles. Anyway, read on!

Delayed onset muscle soreness (DOMS) occurs as a result of microscopic damage to your muscles during weight training. To prevent DOMS, instead of a warm up, after weight training do a cool down with a gentle walk or easy spin on a static bike for 5 to 10 minutes. This will bring your heart rate down and bring your body down to a resting state and also clears out Lactic Acid. Lactic Acid builds up when weight training and causes a burning feeling in muscles, but usually clears within a few hours but can take more than 24 hours. If you have done your recovery period of 48 to 72 hours, the soreness you still have could be down to the hard training session you progressed or over training. To prevent Lactic Acid, drink plenty of water and light exercise as discussed above.

*So how sore before I can train?*

If the pain is light, say on a scale of 10, between 1 and 3 you will be OK to train that muscle or muscle group. An expert has told me this. But if the pain is higher, train another body part or train what you can. Leave the sore muscles out! Working really sore muscles can have a negative effect and you don't want that! If you are really sore all over, walking and swimming can be beneficial to aiding recovery! I hope this has answered some of your questions or your concern. Please investigate it more yourself if need be. Cheers.

*More* information with new posts within my Journal:-

Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness (DOMS) - Post 586 on Page 30
Lactic Acid (Lactate) - Post 588 on Page 30


----------



## Brian Multigym

*HMB Supplement for Bodybuilding.*

HMB (Hydroxymethylbutyrate) is a bodybuilding supplement. It can also come named as Beta-Hydroxy Beta-Methylbutyrate. It comes in tablet, capsule or powder form. It can also be found in All in One Protein powders. It is a popular supplement that has gained a lot of interest in the health and fitness community for its potential to aid muscle growth and exercise performance. HMB is a substance that your body produces naturally. It is made when your body breaks down Leucine, a Branch Chain Amino Acid (BCAA) that is essential for Protein synthesis and muscle repair. However, your body only produces HMB in small amounts. So many people take it as a dietary supplement in increase HMB levels within their body. Studies have linked HMB supplements to certain benefits such as increased exercise performance, reduced muscle breakdown and increased muscle growth. If you get powder form, mix it in your Protein shake. It is best to take HMB 30 - 60 minutes prior to a workout.


----------



## Brian Multigym

As the weather was nice, I went shopping and then carried the heavy shopping bags the couple of miles home. Do this fairly regular as a strange type of exercise, each to their own I suppose. When the shopping bags weigh kgs each, it's good exercise especially going up and down hills too.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Nourish from Morrison's.*

Just thought I'd mention a new food range at Morrison's called *Nourish. *I have only seen them of late in my store. They are a ready made meal weighing 400g and part of a healthy range. Think they are a copy of M&S Balanced for You meals. If you have a few meals a day these Nourish meals are a nice size. The one I buy is:-

*Spiced Chicken Biryani.*

High Protein and Fibre.

Chargrilled chicken with spiced brown rice in a creamy onion and tomato sauce topped with spinach leaves and almond flakes. The meal is 400g and comes in a microwaveable container, you open it and microwave in 4 minutes. One meal provides:-

Calories = 439kcal
Protein = 30g
Carbohydrates = 54g
Fat = 9g (of which saturates = 2.7g)
Fibre = 15.6g
Price currently = 2 for £6

Have to add this one is a great meal, spicy but not to hot. Considering only 400g they are filling. There is a range of these meals but currently I have only purchased this one.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Protein, Carbohydrates and Fat for Bodybuilding.*

In general, the amounts of protein, carbohydrates and fat you need for bodybuilding per day are :-

*Protein*
0.8g to 1.0g per pound of bodyweight. (Latest research figure = 0.82g/lb)
*Carbohydrates*
2g to 2.5g per pound of bodyweight.
*Fat*
0.25g to 0.4g per pound of bodyweight.

Once you have your daily totals for each area, divide by the number of meals a day. I do use something like this now, but to be honest never did prior, just ate good meals. Thought I would mention it for those that are like me and never monitored their macros. I have this information written down so I know I have investigated it.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Drink plenty of water Bodybuilding.*

One thing I didn't do to the book was drink the required daily amount of water a day. A recommendation for water consumption as a bodybuilder is about *50ml per kg of bodyweight.* That is lot of water. I'd have to have some squash with it. The old adage with bodybuilders was drink a gallon of water a day. Why?:-

Some bodybuilders drink that amount of water to prevent kidney stones forming due to a very high Protein diet. I mean very high protein diet! That said you should drink plenty of water with a high protein diet.

Proper hydration increases energy for workouts and prevents fatigue and exhaustion after exercise.

Muscles prefer hydration not dehydration.

Water flushes toxins out the body and transports nutrients throughout the body.

Drinking water can help with fat loss, because your body is using energy as water goes though your system, adding to that is the fact the water is cold and your body is constantly trying to maintain it's core temperature.

*Don't be to excessive though*, it can lead to a depletion of important minerals and some people develop a condition known as "water intoxication."


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you are new to my Journal and starting from this page, please start at the beginning as I have added information that may help you with your Bodybuilding goals. Information that I have investigated over time. Cheers, Brian.


----------



## Brian Multigym

22nd November 2021.

Should have trained last night but was out most of the day and felt I needed a few more hours before this session. Training this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - 45lbs
Tricep pull down 3×12 - 45lbs
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - 70lbs
Calves 3×20 - 75lbs and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Went well. Had to watch my back again, don't know what's happened, but I have pulled it a few times in the past, not training, working on cars mainly and it is never the same again really. Milk and chicken sandwiches after. I am to leave the USN Protein shake for a while as discussed prior. Keep saying I am increasing the weight on some of the exercises, but with my back decided to leave it. Going for it next session whatever, as some of the exercises are getting easy at the weight specified above.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Core exercises progressed tonight 23/11/21

Seated Russian Twists 3×12
Lying Leg Raises 3×12
Bicycle 3×12
Side Planks (various)


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Bodyweight Exercises for Bodybuilding.*

I have noticed of late on my investigations that some fitness people prefer to do bodyweight exercises only. They are not bothered about weight training, maybe they are into another sport where extra muscle isn't required. You can do a full body routine using bodyweight only. Some of the bodyweight exercises you may need some basic equipment, but there are plenty of bodyweight exercises designed for "without equipment" too. I have mentioned it prior within my Journal but that was pertaining to core exercises only, but there are numerous apps on Google Play or whatever it is for Apple's iOS for bodyweight training and exercising. There are detailed apps that show you how to do each of the bodyweight exercises by video. A training routine of bodyweight exercises and the number of sets and reps. You can set either beginner, intermediate or advanced and the bodyweight exercises, sets and reps are adjusted. Most apps detail bodyweight exercises by body part/area. You can also keep a log of what you have progressed. And more! They are very good and there are apps for "without equipment" too. If you haven't a lot of storage space on your device there are apps that aren't big files but still show you what to do etc. I was surprised how many there are, so much so, you will be a while deciding which one is best for you!! Please have a look, you won't be disappointed if bodyweight exercising is your thing!


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Extra Virgin Olive Oil for Bodybuilding.*

Yes, believe it or not, Extra Virgin Olive Oil is good for Bodybuilding. It is used by bodybuilders for the following reasons:-

Some bodybuilders have known about the muscle building capability of good quality Extra Virgin Olive Oil for years. At first it was consumed because of the "clean calories" it contains and the fact it is easily digested. Lately bodybuilders acknowledge it is full of antioxidants and antiinflammatory compounds which help to build muscles, prevent or repair an injury and speeds up recovery from muscle strain. The monounsaturated fat in Extra Virgin Olive Oil appears to act as an anti catabolic nutrient, preventing muscle breakdown and it stimulates Protein production and synthesis for muscle growth. Extra Virgin Olive Oil is also clean calorie dense. Take two tablespoons a day, as it's healthy too!


----------



## gymaddict1986

Brian Multigym said:


> *Extra Virgin Olive Oil for Bodybuilding.*
> 
> Yes, belive it or not, Extra Virgin Olive Oil is good for Bodybuilding. It is used by bodybuilders for the following reasons:-
> 
> Some bodybuilders have know about the muscle building capability of good quality Extra Virgin Olive Oil for years. At first it was consumed because of the "clean calories" it contains and the fact it is easily digested. Lately they acknowledge it is full of antioxidants and antiinflammatory compounds which help to build muscles, prevent or repair an injury and speeds up recovery from muscle strain. The monounsaturated fat in Extra Virgin Olive Oil appears to act as an anti catabolic nutrient, preventing muscle breakdown and it stimulates Protein production and synthesis for muscle growth. Extra Virgin Olive Oil is also clean calorie dense. Take two tablespoons a day, as it's healthy too!


definitely a great source of healthy fats . Used to add it in my home made weight gain shakes many years back . Dirt cheap also ,I do occasionally swap it around for a day when it’s late in the Sunday evening and realise I am All out of nuts and shops are closed lol . Out comes the evo, couple of table spoons and sorted 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym

gymaddict1986 said:


> definitely a great source of healthy fats . Used to add it in my home made weight gain shakes many years back . Dirt cheap also ,I do occasionally swap it around for a day when it’s late in the Sunday evening and realise I am All out of nuts and shops are closed lol . Out comes the evo, couple of table spoons and sorted 👍


Thanks for that mate! 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym

Thinking off reducing the 5 meals a day to 4 meals ( copying gymaddict1986) as now the colder, wetter weather is here I'm not out and about as much and I can see in the mirror a slight increase in my waist size. Some may not bother but it's going back down with me, can't help it, I have always trained and kept a slim figure. I know I'm older but no excuse. Will post what difference it makes but will still be training hard. Thanks gymaddict1986.... 👌


----------



## Brian Multigym

24th November 2021.

Should have trained tomorrow, but was not sore from previous session, usually have to recover for about 3 days. Thought I'd make the most of it, SO training this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - 45lbs
Tricep pull down 3×12 - 45lbs
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - 70lbs
Calves 3×20 - 75lbs and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Went well. Had to watch my back again, so didn't increase the weight on any for the exercises, hopefully next session. Milk and chicken Nourish meal (as described previously) after. I am to leave the USN Protein shake for a while as discussed prior. My back is getting better so hoping to up the weight on some of the exercises next training session. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Core exercises progressed tonight. Got palpations tonight 😏 for some reason.

Seated Russian Twists 3×12
Lying Leg Raises 3×12
Bicycle 3×12
Side Planks (various)


----------



## Brian Multigym

27th November 2021.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Went well. Had to watch my back again, but increased the weight on some of the exercises (new weight in *Bold*). Greek yougurt and chicken meal after. I am to leave the USN Protein shake for a while as discussed prior. My back is getting better so hoping to up the weight on some more of the exercises next training session. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*If you like nuts as a snack....*

If you like nuts for a snack, all are OK, but most are deficient in the nine essential amino acids, except one and you will probably not believe it, but it is the Peanut!! So you know what snack to buy now for home or with your pint. Looked into this a while ago.


----------



## hmgs

*Technically a legume.


----------



## Brian Multigym

hmgs said:


> *Technically a legume.


Thank you and that is correct. Only learnt that recently though. Cheers.


----------



## hmgs

Interesting review of peanuts… so long as you’re not allergic 😋


----------



## Brian Multigym

hmgs said:


> Interesting review of peanuts… so long as you’re not allergic 😋


Cheers for that! Yes as long as you are not allergic!

Thanks to hmgs, if you want to read more on peanuts and all the extra nutrition they hold, click on the link he has provided! Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

How to increase Testosterone naturally has been updated and categorised by food, exercise and general, like what I did for Growth Hormone. It is still on page one.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Ginger for Bodybuilding.*

Ginger is a compound that is great for Bodybuilding and why is as follows:-

Ginger is good for treating Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness (DOMS) as it is a pain reliever and antiinflammatory. It increases recovery. Daily supplement of Ginger reduces the amount of muscle soreness by 25%.

Ginger can enhance Testosterone, particularly in oxidative stress conditions. Daily supplement of Ginger can raise Testosterone according to tests that were conducted.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Pomegranate Juice for Bodybuilding.*

Pomegranate is a fruit that has been used for thousands of years as a medicine. There are benefits by drinking Pomegranate juice, but I will stick to Bodybuilding. Benefits are as follows:-

Pomegranate increases Testosterone.

Pomegranate is a powerful antiinflammatory because of its high concentration of antioxidants. Therefore it reduces soreness and improves recovery.

Pomegranate improves blood flow to your muscles and contains the right vitamins and minerals for Bodybuilding, including Vitamins C, E, K and Potassium.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Thought I would point out that I had mentioned my Journal to a family member and his best friend saying it may help you both. Both are cyclists that have raced in a one day 120 mile cycle race. They both have other fitness interests too. To my surprise, amongst other more known supplements they both were already using/drinking Beetroot Juice, which I have discussed earlier in my Journal. They both like their training/fitness and obviously know the benefits of drinking Beetroot Juice. So don't just take my word for it...!


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at the beginning, page one, as I have added information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Cheers, Brian.


----------



## Brian Multigym

30th November 2021.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Went well. Increased weight on some of the exercises last session (new weight in *Bold*). New Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Protein shake (50% Whey/50% Casein) and turkey in granary buns after. Could have increased further the weight on the first two exercises today but left it. I want the legs to catch up first. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Core exercises progressed tonight.

Seated Russian Twists 3×12
Lying Leg Raises 3×12
Bicycle 3×12
Side Planks (various)


----------



## Brian Multigym

*A new Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Protein shake.*

There are that many pre-mixed Protein shakes on the market, there is no way I would discuss them and no doubt you all are well aware of them. Just this new Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Protein shake is a bit different from the rest. Details as follows:-

*Nestlé Lindahls Pro+* (Weightlifter under name on bottle)

This shake is different because it is 50% Whey/50% Casein. (Milk Protein is 20% Whey/80% Casein.) In addition this shake is low on lactose. Nutrition:-

Size = 250ml
Calories = 144
Protein = 23g
Carbohydrates = 8.9g (Sugar = 7.8g)
Fat =1.8g (Saturates = 1g)
Vitamin D
Natural flavourings.

It has other ingredients (you don't normally see) like:-

Lactic Cultures - improves nutritional value of food and helps with digestion of Lactose.
Lactase Enzyme - improves digestion of milk and breakdown of lactose.

This Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ shake is noticably thick and tastes great. I like them and they are different from the usual Milk Protein shakes. Also No 1 in Sweden! They are currently on an offer at 4 for £3. Great before bed I would imagine being 50/50 Whey and Casein. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

2nd December 2021.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Went well and should have been tomorrow, but I felt right to progress it today. Slightly lighter session (-10lbs on most exercises) today with more reps. New Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Protein shake (50% Whey/50% Casein) and turkey in wholemeal buns after. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I've written about them in my Journal and I have been out and bought them. Yes, Beetroot Juice and Pomegranate Juice. They are from companies that seem to specialise in these juices. Never bothered before with these juices but I'll give them a go. Watch this space because I'm going to be taking the whole lot that I have mentioned I'm about to take in my Journal, hopefully starting next week. My testosterone and growth hormone levels should be going 📈 and ⬆... 😨


----------



## Brian Multigym

5th December 2021.

Trained this morning on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Went well. Weight in bold is an increase since start of the Journal. New Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Protein shake (50% Whey/50% Casein) after. Having a very good Sunday roast at my local pub this afternoon, so plenty of protein, carbohydrates and a bit of fat. 😜 Cheers. 🍻


----------



## Brian Multigym

I've edited out the posts about me going for Sunday roasts on non training days as this is my training Journal and added details of my Multigym and another way I use it in its place. On page1 and 2.

I will be adding more information, but think I may be coming to an end on supplements. I hope it has helped the readers of my Journal and thanks too for reading it. 👌💯 You all should be putting extra muscle on now.... 💪💯

All my information posts are thoroughly investigated using reviews, medical reviews, trails, studies and general information from numerous sources. I want my Journal readers to read the best unbiased information. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## PSevens2017

Brian Multigym said:


> *Train slow to boost your growth.*
> 
> The weights on the bar aren't everything. Mastering the "time under tension" lifting method will help you smash through plateaus to unlock new muscle. Perfect your form and you'll add inches in weeks.
> 
> *Why it works.*
> 
> Upping your time under tension (TUT) will fast track your gains. The heavy science:-
> 
> Mind to muscle - During slow eccentrics and partial reps, you can vividly feel the targeted muscles working. The improved connection between your mind and muscles carries over well when it comes to lifting.
> 
> Damage limitation - In contrast to heavy sets, the lighter weights used in TUT methods, such as drop sets, cause less joint damage yet still builds muscle. You'll be able to recover more quickly between your sessions.
> 
> Faultless form - Because you're concentrating on controlling the weight, you're better able to focus on your technique. Enhancing your lifting form leads to improved muscle contractions, greater growth and fewer injuries.
> 
> *Partial Rep.*
> 
> Using only a specific range of motion for a move: stopping before locking your joints, say, or even halfway up the rep. Not only does it extend your time under tension, it also targets the weakest part of the lift. Means earning new PB's when you perform the full move.
> 
> *Slow Eccentric.*
> 
> Deliberately slowing the speed at which you perform the "lowering" phase of your lift. It damages muscle fibres - which results in more nutrients reaching your muscles for repair and growth.
> 
> *Pause Rep.*
> 
> Holding an isometric contraction, muscle tensed, at the bottom of a move before lifting. During an isometric hold, the body can activate more motor units than usual, it is a test of strength, as you can't use any momentum to produce force, only your muscles.
> 
> *Drop Set.*
> 
> Performing your sets to just short of failure, then reducing the weight and continuing with more reps. Compared to standard sets that only combat the first layer of your muscle fibres, drop sets activate the deepest muscles. Remember: even though you may reach a point of failure with one weight, you haven't yet reached absolute failure.


Big fan of TUT, Brian. Love playing around with TUT at various ranges of the movement to encourage that adaptation as opposed to up then down/vice versa. Them holds make the difference.

Great effort with the log as well, mate. Great to see you still enjoying your training and focussed on maintaining a healthy lifestyle.

I’m 48 and still enjoy lifting/exercising but found the last 4-5 years I’ve had to make changes when it comes to lifting & [even more importantly]………. recovery! If I go too heavy (fairly often) I find it wipes me out.

Taking 5-7 day de-loads a lot more often nowadays which is ok. Took me a while to accept it but feel so much better for it when I do it.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Thanks for the post. Agree the TUT is helpful and I use it the same. Thanks, I decided to do my Journal like this as I had a lot of the information written down, so may as well help others. Same, great you are enjoying training and looking after yourself. Like you I enjoy the training and I won't be stopping either. You are still young to me but I agree it gets harder as we get older and especially being more careful about injuries. I take longer to recover and like you it is annoying but has to be excepted. As long as you do something, that is all that matters!


----------



## Brian Multigym

The Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Protein Shake which I have written about above could be a thin yogurt by texture, feel and taste. I have checked their website and it is labeled a drink. Doesn't matter really but thought I would mention it. They are good though, bought another 8 at 4 for £3.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*My new Sports Multivitamin & Minerals.*

I have to take two capsules in the morning and evening, four in total (serving size) a day. I am to start on these when my other vitamins are used. Nutritional facts per serving:-

Vitamin A - 600mcg
Vitamin B1 (Thiamin) - 8mg
Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin) - 4mg
Vitamin B3 (Niacin) - 20mg
Vitamin B5 (Pantotheric Acid) - 20mg
Vitamin B6 - 4mg
Vitamin B7 (Biotin) - 300mcg
Vitamin B9 (Folate) - 668mcg
Vitamin B12 (Cobalamin) - 50mcg
Vitamin C+ - 600mcg
Vitamin D+ - 25mcg
Vitamin E+ - 20mg
Vitamin K+ - 100mcg
Calcium - 18mg
Iron - 2mg
Iodine - 150mcg
Magnesium - 17mg
Zinc - 15mg
Selenium - 125mcg
Copper - 1.5mg
Manganese - 2mg
GTF Chromium - 120mcg
Molybdenum - 75 mcg
Potassium - 33mg
Inositol - 25mg
Boron - 1mg

Not recommended for anyone under 18. This is the sports Multivitamin I have mentioned I had bought previously in my Journal. This is a lot more than what I was taking so I'm to give it a go. Users felt a difference after taking these, we will see.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Core exercises progressed today 7th December 2021.

Seated Russian Twists 3×12
Lying Leg Raises 3×12
Bicycle 3×12
Side Planks (various)


----------



## Brian Multigym

7th December 2021.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Went well. Weight in bold is an increase since start of the Journal. New Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Protein shake (50% Whey/50% Casein) and chicken with egg pasta after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*My new Omega 3 Fish Oil Capsules (Extra strength).*

I have written about Omega 3 Fish Oil and it's benefits prior in my Journal (page 3). I have never bothered with them until now. In my write up on Omega 3, the people under test were taking 600mg EPA and 260mg DHA. EPA and DHA are the important ingredients. I have bought extra strength Omega 3 capsules that easily supply that amount and more. Three capsules is the serving size a day. I'll probably only take two out of three a day to match the study. Anyway three capsules a day provide:-

Fish Oil - 4,500mg which provides:-
EPA (Elcosapentaenoic Acid) - 810mg
DHA (Docosahexaenoic Acid) - 540mg
Total Omega 3 Fatty Acids - 1,350mg

I am to start taking these permanently shortly. Getting older so why not get the benefits.


----------



## Brian Multigym

My plan going forward as it is near Christmas is, I will start taking shortly the following which are all new to me:-

Sports multivitamin and minerals.
Omega 3 capsules.
Pomegranate Juice.
Beetroot Juice.

The Pomegranate Juice is for extra Testosterone and the Beetroot Juice is for a Pre-Workout. I am to leave the Ashwagandha until after Christmas. I will be training as usual up to and through Christmas. Thought I'd get this out of the way as I have mentioned in my Journal I was going to start taking all my new supplements, now you know for definite. If anything improves with taking all the above I will let you know. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Creatine Monohydrate.*

I hadn't bothered to mention this as you all will be fully aware of it. Just thought I'd say there numerous forms of Creatine but make sure you use Creatine Monohydrate. More than 1000 studies have been progressed to prove Creatine is a top supplement for exercise performance, but all the studies used this form of Creatine - Creatine Monohydrate. It is also the best form of Creatine. It has the best safety record. Has the most scientific support. Improves exercise performance just as well or better than other forms of Creatine. It is the easiest to find and the cheapest.

Creatine Monohydrate is used to increase exercise performance and muscle mass.


----------



## Brian Multigym

10th December 2021.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my beloved Multigym. Went well, legs felt a bit tired but went shopping earlier and heavy bags carried a good mile. Weight in bold is an increase since start of the Journal. New Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Protein shake (50% Whey/50% Casein) and Morrisons Christmas turkey/bacon sandwich after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Biological Value of Protein.*

If you read my write up on eggs you will know, or already knew, they have a Biological Value of 100 (Gold Standard) and all other food is measured or compared to eggs to get their value. Read on:-

*Biological Value* measures protein quality and efficiency of the protein in food for maintenance and growth of the bodily tissues of an individual usually computed as the percentage of protein intake actually utilised in the body, but sometimes as the percentage of digestible Protein assimilated from food.

*Eggs* contain the best protein digestion rate of any natural food source, so are given a perfect protein rating of 100. All other protein foods are rated to how digestible they are compared to egg protein.

*Biological Value of some protein foods:-*

Whey Protein Isolate = 159
Whey Protein Concentrate = 104
Eggs = 100
Milk = 91
Egg White = 88
Fish = 83
Beef = 80
Chicken = 79
Casein = 77
Soy = 74
Wheat = 64
Peanuts = 43

Whey Isolate (from milk) is the fastest absorbing Protein, so you can gauge what the others foods are. Note Casein (from milk) is 77 as it is a slow absorbing Protein. I could not find a comprehensive list of biological values for protein foods, did my best to get those mentioned. Some had eggs at 94 so I was not going to bother with that listing as eggs are definitely a perfect 100. Hope it helps!


----------



## Brian Multigym

I am sure all the students of my Journal who have read *Biological Value of Protein,* the last article on the previous page are looking at the comment "Whey Isolate is the fastest absorbing Protein" and thinking you didn't say that in your write up on Whey Protein.... Well, I decided to write what I investigated as that is what was said. It is still correct in a way, but my students and I know of *Whey Hydrolysate* - a "pre-digested" form of Whey Isolate. It's already undergone a partial process necessary for the body to absorb protein. So therefore the *fastest absorbing protein is *Whey Hydrolysate! It is the costliest too. Looks like these experts that write these studies are not as educated as my students and I! Or they are only looking at natural food sources.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started to read my Journal from this page, please start at page one as I have added information I have investigated over time that may help you with your bodybuilding and goals. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Sleep for Bodybuilding.*

I think everyone knows the importance of sleep but with life today with everything we do, it is sleep that we can miss out on. Especially young bodybuilders who have loads of mates and a night life... For Bodybuilding it can have negative effects.

If you are training hard and eating well, you need to add sleep to your routine. Sleep has a powerful effect on muscle recovery and growth. Sleep boosts your overall muscle mass. Even napping during the day can be advantageous.

So you need to add to your routine at least 8 to 10 hours sleep. 8 hours is ideal but 9 to 10 hours is better, if you are looking to change body composition and increase muscle mass. In a study, those that slept 5.5 hours had less muscle mass than those that slept 8.5 hours.

I know it's hard to get that sleep in, I've been there when younger, did the training and ate well but didn't think about the sleep aspect, to busy doing other things. This is why I thought I'd point it out in my Journal. Sleep well. 😴


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Rest between Workouts.*

If you are a bodybuilder weightlifting, you will need to rest the body parts you have trained for between 48 and 72 hours. Regardless if you progress a full body routine or a split routine. Some bodybuilders progress a split routine so they can train other body parts the next day. The norm with most bodybuilders is 48 hours but full recovery could be from 48 hours to a week, depending on how intense the workout and if you have strained or pulled your muscles. You need to give this time for your muscles and joints to recover fully and muscles to grow. You can overtrain but I'm sure you will know when you have, sore muscles for a start. That all said, the general figure for rest between workouts is 48 hours. There is a lot of information on this with differing time periods, but I think I have generalised it. Rest up or your growth will suffer. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

13th December 2021.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my beloved Multigym. Went well, but took my time as I had palpations at the start of my training but they subsided as I progressed. 😕 Usually exercise brings them on! Weight in bold is an increase since start of the Journal. New Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Protein shake (50% Whey/50% Casein) and chicken sandwiches after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

When I train my Full Body Routine, I use light weight and perform more repetitions (usually more than listed in my Routine). This is because I don't want any injuries and I am older. The weights listed in my Routine may not look a lot to some, but if I reduce the repetitions, the weight increases markedly with me. Done it all before for years. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Essential Amino Acids - there are Nine (9).*

There are twenty one Amino Acids which are the building blocks of Proteins, or in other words, Proteins are made up of Amino Acids. (There were twenty but another one has been found.) They are compounds that play many critical roles in the body. The body needs all twenty one Amino Acids to remain healthy. Twelve of the twenty one Amino Acids the body can produce, the remaining nine the body cannot. That is why they are called the nine Essential Amino Acids. You need to get the nine Essential Amino Acids from food. I will name the nine of which three are Branched Chain Amino Acids (BCAA). I'll start with the Essential Amino Acids that are needed for bodybuilding (not in any special order).

*1. Leucine (BCAA)* - This Amino Acid is critical for protein synthesis and muscle repair. Also produces Growth Hormone.
*2. Lysine* - This Amino Acid plays a major role in protein synthesis and hormone production.
*3. Isoleucine (BCAA)* - This Amino Acid is involved in muscle metabolism and is heavily concentrated in muscle tissue.
*4. Valine (BCAA)* - This Amino Acid helps stimulate muscle growth and regeneration. Also involved in energy production.
*5. Phenylalanine.
6. Threonine.
7.Tryptophan.
8. Methionine.
9. Histidine.

10. Arginine.* (In some documents this Amino Acid is added to Essential Amino Acids. I have left it out as most documents state there are only nine.)

You can get all the nine Essential Amino Acids from meat, poultry, fish, dairy, eggs and more. Food that has all nine Essential Amino Acids in equal quantities is called a Complete Protein. If you eat well you need not worry about them. Obviously all nine Essential Amino Acids in equal quantities are in Protein supplements. It is worth having them written down if you are vegetarian or vegan though, as some of your food may not have all nine or may have all nine but not in equal quantities. A Vegan Protein Powder will have all nine Essential Amino Acids in equal quantities.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Lateral Pull Down exercise.*

I thought I would mention this. For years I did the Lateral Pull Down exercise by pulling down behind the neck and I had no bother. I was instructed to do the Lateral Pull Down exercise this way by a very experienced gym owner. Everyone in the gym did the exercise this way. After my long break from training (discussed in my Journal) and starting back into training and Bodybuilding, I progressed the Lateral Pull Down exercise as I was taught. I started to get a Rotator Cuff pain (shoulder pain) after a few months. So much so I was going to go to a Physiotherapist. Two young men I didn't know in the gym watched me doing the Lateral Pull Down exercise, commented that I should be doing the exercise by pulling down onto the chest as it doesn't do your shoulders any good pulling down behind the neck. How correct they were. As soon as I changed the Lateral Pull Down exercise by pulling down onto my chest the shoulder pain went! So therefore if you do this exercise, pull down onto the chest to save any shoulder injury. I have investigated the Lateral Pull Down exercise since and was surprised experts said straightaway - DO NOT pull down behind the neck! Take note of what I have said! Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

16th December 2021.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, could further increase the weight on some more exercises, but want the legs to catch up and feel they are. Weight in bold is an increase since start of the Journal. New Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Protein shake (50% Whey/50% Casein) and chicken sandwiches after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Core exercises progressed 16/12/21 as follows:-

Seated Russian Twists 3×12
Lying Leg Raises 3×12
Bicycle 3×12
Side Planks (various)


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Training for Growth.*

For students of my Journal that are starting out on their bodybuilding I thought I would post this. Over the years in Gyms I have seen young people and older that I know are starting out on their Bodybuilding, because they usually have two much weight on for the exercise they are progressing. I've been there, don't want to look weak with less weight in front of others in the gym.... Fact is you will inevitably be doing the exercise wrong, not using full movement and straining to much that injuries could occur. SO read on:-

*For 3 Sets and 8 to 12 Reps.*

You are best/really to choose the weight where you are at 70 to 80% of your maximum and being able to complete the first two sets and all reps. It is the third set where you should struggle to complete the reps to failure. Do this for all exercises and body parts. I know bodybuilders that train to failure on all sets, nearly do that myself, but it is incorrect to the experts. I know you will find the way you want to progress, but take note of what is said in the first three sentences.

*Use lighter weight and TUT - Time under Tension.*

Once you have settled in to your routine and are progressing well with weight, sets and reps, you could look at TUT to maximise your growth. Article about TUT in my Journal on page 1. Here you train slower with all movements, especially on the lowering of the weight. Also you can halt midway through the movement and hold the weight for a few seconds. I have seen bodybuilders using this method, not all, but some. I use it here and there, not all the time, but you can add this to your routine, keeping in mind you have to finish your sets and getting to failure on the last set and reps.

Moral of the story is don't overload yourself, do the exercises properly and you will progress and grow better. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Other Supplements...? You may have seen others...*

I commented earlier in my Journal that I may have come to an end with describing and discussing supplements, which may help you with your bodybuilding goals, within posts in my Journal. I am sure you may find other Natty supplements I haven't mentioned. I know they are out there, but I have only written posts on the ones I would take myself and recommend you take. I am not going to document others I would not use and recommend you use, not saying there is anything wrong with them though. Just wanted you all to know that. If I find others that look OK I will write about them. Thanks for reading my Journal. Take care when selecting supplements!


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Baked Beans for Protein if on a budget.*

Baked Beans are high in Protein, they are not a Complete Protein as they are lacking in one Essential Amino Acid - Methionine. They are then an Incomplete Protein. That said, they do contain the the muscle building Essential Amino Acids in good amounts. If you have wheat or oats for breakfast, the Essential Amino Acids combined make a Complete Protein. Eating two foods together or within the same day to make a Complete Protein (all 9 Essential Amino Acids), then that food combination is called Complementary Proteins. Just check sugar content as some brands have reduced sugar and salt.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Yellow Split Peas for Protein.*

You may or may not know but some Vegan Protein powders are just Pea Protein. Pea Protein is excellent, some say the best. The Pea used is the Yellow Split Pea and it is a Complete Protein meaning all Essential Amino Acids are present. (Don't confuse with other peas.) You don't have to buy the protein powder though, you can buy Yellow Split Peas to cook and there are soups made of it. I have used the Protein Powder, sold in my gym and popular with gym junkies!

Nutritional Value of Yellow Split Peas per 100g:-

Protein = 25g
Fat = 1.2g
Carbohydrates = 60g
Fibre = 8g


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Spirulina (Algae) for Bodybuilding.*

Spirulina is an algae but it is packed high with Protein, Vitamins and Minerals. It is one of the most densest sources of a "Complete Protein" on the plant. Therefore has all Essential Amino Acids in equal quantities. 64% Complete Protein. It can be bought as a powder and easily mixes with other food or in your cereal and smoothies etc. It can be bought from numerous outlets and health stores. It is different and is literally loaded with Vitamins and Minerals. Nutrition data:-

*Per 100g*

Protein = 64g
Fat = 9g (Saturates = 2.7g)
Carbohydrate = 24g (Sugars = 3g)
Cholesterol = 0g
Fibre = 7g
Vitamin B (various)
Vitamin D
Vitamin E
Calcium
Copper
Iron
Zinc
Magnesium
Potassium

It is an age old food. Thought I would mention it, but never tried it. Read a few reviews and it gets 5 stars and good comments. Not sure if you would buy it over Whey protein and use it like another Protein powder. You would need to check that out though, I found nothing on using it as a Protein shake. It is a different option though.


----------



## Brian Multigym

19th December 2021.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, could further increase the weight on some more exercises, but want the legs to catch up and feel they are. Weight in bold is an increase since start of the Journal. Excellent Sunday roast prior and chicken sandwiches after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Core exercises progressed 19/12/21 as follows:-

Seated Russian Twists 3×12
Bicycle 3×12
Side Planks (various)


----------



## Brian Multigym

Today 20/12/21 - Two mile walk with 3 bags of heavy shopping weighing Kgs, so much so, the straps dug into my hands. Had to swap the 3rd bag from arm to arm. Feel good when you have done it.


----------



## gymaddict1986

Brian Multigym said:


> Today 20/12/21 - Two mile walk with 3 bags of heavy shopping weighing Kgs, so much so, the straps dug into my hands. Had to swap the 3rd bag from arm to arm. Feel good when you have done it.


----------



## Brian Multigym

😂 Certainly not that bad for me.... AND I am not as big as him either... I'd say similar though.... 💪


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Food that doesn't have all nine Essential Amino Acids.*

There are foods that do not contain all nine Essential Amino Acids and these are called an Incomplete Protein. (Foods that do are called a Complete Protein.) They are mainly plant foods. The majority of plant based protein sources are Incomplete Proteins. If you are vegetarian or vegan you will need to mix together various foods to make a Complete Protein and these mixed foods are called Complementary Proteins. In other words, Incomplete Proteins in plant food can be mixed together to make Complementary Proteins (Complete Protein.) As a general rule, Grains, Cereals, Nuts, or Seeds can be eaten together with Beans, Peas, Lentils, Peanuts, or Peanut Butter to make Complementary Proteins (Complete Protein.) Examples of a combination to make Complementary Proteins are:-

Peanut Butter on Wheat (Wholemeal) Bread.
Beans with Rice.
Whole Grain Pita and Hummus.
Spinach Salad with Almonds.
Pasta and Peas.
Whole Grain Noodles with Peanut Sauce.
Rice with Peas.
Grains with Milk Products.

Complementary Proteins don't necessarily need to be eaten together, but the body does not store Amino Acids for later use in Protein combinations, they should be eaten throughout a day's meals. In other words, you don't have to eat the two food sources together to make Complementary Proteins at the same time, but they have to be eaten on the same day!

It is not as to bad for vegetarians as they can eat Complete Protein food like eggs, cheese and milk products.

There is plenty on this subject area on the internet if you need more help. Sure you all will get the message and added this to my Journal due to a post on Complete Protein on page 8. (Essential Amino Acids - there are Nine (9).)


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page 1 as I have added information that I have investigated over time, that may help you with your Bodybuilding goals. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Hemp or Hemp Seed for Bodybuilding/Health.*

Hemp or Hemp Seeds are a Complete Protein, containing all nine Essential Amino Acids. Hemp can be an ingredient in Vegan Protein Powder, I have had one. Hemp or Hemp Seed can be bought separately. I thought I'd write a post on this food. Hemp or Hemps Seeds are exceptionally nutritious and rich in healthy fats, Protein and minerals. Technically a nut, they have a nutty flavour and often referred to as Hemp Hearts. Hemp Seeds contain nearly 30% fat. They are exceptionally rich in two essential fatty acids - Omega 6 and Omega 3. Hemp seeds are a great protein source as more than 25% of their total calories are from high quality Protein. The protein quality is better than most plant sources. Hemp seeds are also a great source of Vitamin E and minerals, such as Phosphorus, Potassium, magnesium, Sodium, Calcium, Iron and Zinc. Hemp Seeds can be consumed raw, cooked or roasted. Hemp Seed Oil is also very healthy and has been used as a food and medicine for 3000 years. Hemp Seed Oil may benefit skin disorders.

Nutritional Value per 100g:-

Protein = 32g
Fat = 49g (Saturate = 4.6g)
Polyunsaturated = 38g
Monounsaturated = 5.4g
Carbohydrates = 8.7g (Sugar = 1.5g)
Fibre = 4g

You should only eat two tablespoons a day. The oil can be used in food too.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*GenF20 Plus (Growth Hormone Releasing System.)*

I thought I would mention this product as I had looked into it before myself. It is a natural Growth Homone booster. There are a few, but this one has 16 ingredients which are fully tested. I read all about it and the reviews, but it is expensive. I was going to buy it but a few of the reviews from users said it didn't do anything for them. Possibly they had not taken it long enough. One reviewer went into it thoroughly, liked the product, but thought you would be better buying the ingredients separately. The product does get 4 to 5 stars though. The ingredients are basically Amino Acids and Herbs. The odd one I don't think you can buy. The makers claim using this product you will be leaner, more muscular and look younger (training regularly would help that too). Some buyers think it does all that to you just taking the capsules, but they soon find out you still need to train though! Also from my investigation, it seems a lot of older people consider there is a link between a reduction in our Growth Hormone as we age to getting older and all that goes with it. Whereas a study says there is no link. Some of the ingredients do vitalise you and make you look younger in studies. Most of the users said it did not remove facial wrinkles though (high expectancy). In some tests, GenF20 Plus did increase growth hormone, but it looked to be under 40 year olds that got the best results. I could write a full report on this product honestly, but I decided not to buy it. It is Doctor approved, though he is not a UK Doctor. There is also a money back guarantee so the makers have faith in their product. Thought I would mention it and add a link to save me a lot of typing on my tablet I use for this Journal, as copy and paste is useless. This link will tell you everything including ingredients. If you are interested, investigated further *Please* and check the price....









GenF20 Plus Pills and Spray Review. How does it work? Ingredients, Facts and Results Revealed in 2021 - The Katy News


What is the real effect of GenF20 Plus usage? This is a deep dive into the HGH product review(pills and spray). Is it natural? Is it safe? What are the benefits of long-term use of this system? Every ingredient is reviewed in this 2021 GenF20 Plus Guide. ——————————————————————- GenF20 Plus Pills...



thekatynews.com


----------



## hmgs

C’mon Brian - this is Cybernetics all over again. Typical internet twaddle: mass exposure - sell till you’re debunked - carry on with your core zealots. I mean, just look at the flim-flam espousing the supposed benefits.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Point taken HMGS. I agree there is a lot of write ups on the internet. I thought I would mention it as I have read a lot on it and there are some genuine tests and studies that say it works for under 40's at least. You still have to do the training of course. There are users that give it 5 stars also. But point taken and why I added "investigate further please" to my post. I try to be fair, honest and correct with my posts, that is why I spend time investigating everything before I post about a supplement. Cheers mate.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Swimming for Bodybuilding.*

I know swimming can help soothe away Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness (DOMS). I thought I'd investigate to see what else Swimming can do for Bodybuilding, apart from being able to show off your muscular frame... Swimming can offer many benefits for Bodybuilders as follows:-

Help iron out muscular imbalances.
Be a low impact alternative to running.
Strengthens the core for better lifts.
Rehabilitation for restrictive injuries from lifting.
Break the mundane treadmill routine.
Improved Cardiovascular training.
Saves injuries from other Cardiovascular training.
Improves recovery time.
Water relieves most of your bodyweight.
You can fully control the level of resistance from the water.
Increases your aerobic potential.
It's a full body workout.
Water resistance stops muscle wastage.
Increase your muscle gains.

Swimming is a perfect way to get that part of your body fit again. The water can offer as much support or resistance as you want. Additionally, Swimming is active stretching. Just need to dig out your speedos.... 🏊💨💨💨💦


----------



## Brian Multigym

22nd December 2021.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, could further increase the weight on some more exercises, but want the legs to catch up and they *are*. Weight in bold is an increase since start of the Journal. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50% Casein) drink and Morrison's Nourish meal after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Core exercises progressed 22/12/21 as follows:-

Seated Russian Twists 3×12
Bicycle 3×12
Side Planks (various)


----------



## Brian Multigym

*My Morrison's Nourish meal surprised me....*

I have written lately in my Journal about Complete Protein (Nine Essential Amino Acids) and Incomplete Protein food (Food that doesn't have all Nine Essential Amino Acids) and how you can make Incomplete Protein food into Complementary Proteins (Complete Protein). Again a Complete Protein food has all nine Essential Amino Acids and an Incomplete Protein food does not!

Well this Morrison's Nourish meal I have just had has brown basmati rice in it which is an Incomplete Protein. You can add other Incomplete Protein food together so their Essential Amino Acids together make a Complete Protein (Complementary Proteins). From my post on Complementary Proteins food above and food combinations to make Complementary Proteins (Complete Protein), this Morrison's Nourish meal does well, food combinations in this meal as follows:-

Spinach Leaves with Almond Flakes
Rice with Peas
Beans with Rice
Chickpeas with Rice

Just as I had typed the same food combinations in my post mentioned above. So there you go, if ever you don't have enough chicken for your meal, follow Morrison's lead and get making Complementary Proteins out of plant food to get your total intake of Complete Protein. Hey, I'm still learning here, as I investigate all this, I'm learning too! So make note of this post! Thanks for reading my Journal.

P.S. I have discussed this Morrison's Nourish meal in my Journal, it is a chicken meal, but as I have said above I am getting Complementary Proteins too from the plant food!


----------



## Brian Multigym

25th December 2021.

Trained this morning on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, pulled some muscle in my back, not training, but painful lying down last night. Didn't hinder my training today. Could further increase the weight on some more exercises, but want the legs to catch up and they *are*. Weight in bold is an increase since start of the Journal. 1.5 Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50% Casein) drinks after. Merry Christmas and thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

27th December 2021.

With taxi's double time I decided to walk to the pub I frequent and you know what, I enjoyed it. 5 miles down country roads and it took me an hour. I'll be doing it more often now, add that to my training. I'll go another way in future as there is a more scenic route, mainly because some cars are going well over the speed limit on the aforementioned roads and there is only a small grass verge to get off the road. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

28th December 2021.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, trained lighter tonight, 5kg off most exercises but more repetitions. Could further increase the weight on some more exercises, but want the legs to catch up and they *are*. Weight in bold is an increase since start of the Journal. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50% Casein) drinks after. Merry Christmas and thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Core exercises progressed 28/12/21 as follows:-

Seated Russian Twists 3×12
Side Planks (various)


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Boron for Bodybuilding.*

Boron is a natural mineral and can be found in food. You can buy it as a supplement too. Boron raises Testosterone levels in studies and tests. It maybe those with low Testosterone that benefit the most. That said, in one study/test the the bodybuilders were only taking 2.5mg of Boron per day and in this study/test Boron hardly raised Testosterone. 2.5mg of Boron is a low dose. Supplements I have seen start at 3mg of Boron. Another study/test with bodybuilders taking 6mg of Boron per day produced increases in Testosterone levels. Recommended dosage from a Bodybuilding website is between 3mg to 10mg of Boron per day. So 6mg of Boron per day is a good start.

Another reason I thought I would mention Boron is, if you have seen and decided to buy a Boron supplement please adhere to the recommendations on the bottle. Overdosing with Boron is dangerous and some deaths have been linked to the supplement. There are upper limits of Boron per day by age and the Bodybuilding website recommendations above are playing safe with 10mg of Boron per day maximum. The upper limit for adults is 20mg per day. Please remember Boron is in food too like Avocado's, Brazil Nuts and Bananas. In one Avocado there is 1.07mg of Boron alone! The food I have mentioned is not the full list of foods containing Boron either. Be careful if you choose to use a Boron supplement. Personally, if raising your Testosterone levels is a big thing, I'd find another supplement. Please investigate yourself if you want to take a Boron supplement.

This is what I have found out investigating. I investigated as Boron is in my new sports Multivitamin, but at a very low dose. Cheers.


----------



## bigaldevlin

Brian Multigym said:


> My routine (currently):-
> 
> Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
> Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
> Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
> Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
> Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
> Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
> Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (One shoulder)
> Bicep curls 3×12 - 45lbs
> Tricep pull down 3×12 - 45lbs
> Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
> Leg biceps 3×12 - 70lbs
> Calves 3×20 - 75lbs and own weight
> Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
> Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (one leg)
> 
> Training progressed tonight. Full body routine as above. No change. Back is playing up slightly but it will be OK. Put it down to the dead lift, hard to do as you are pulling on a cable and you need your feet on multigym plates to stop it tilting. It wouldn't go far though as it is up against a wall. Had my USN shake, going to change it to semi skimmed milk from now on.


That's a lot in one workout!! I'm feeling achy just reading it! Good workout buddy


----------



## Brian Multigym

bigaldevlin said:


> That's a lot in one workout!! I'm feeling achy just reading it! Good workout buddy


Thank you. Looks a lot, but used to progressing it. Progressed a full body routine for years. Gym owner thought it was a lot to progress in one session too but said if that is what you want to do, do it. I do enjoy progressing it though!


----------



## bigaldevlin

Brian Multigym said:


> Thank you. Looks a lot, but used to progressing it. Progressed a full body routine for years. Gym owner thought it was a lot to progress in one session too but said if that is what you want to do, do it. I do enjoy progressing it though!


Yea it's good stuff my man, keep it up! Looks like a banging workout


----------



## Brian Multigym

bigaldevlin said:


> Yea it's good stuff my man, keep it up! Looks like a banging workout


Thanks and you keep going too on your routine! 💪


----------



## Brian Multigym

31/12/2021

Two mile walk again with bags of shopping. Though they were lighter bags today. Training shortly on my Multigym too. Have a great evening and Best Wishes for the New Year to all my Journal readers! 🍻


----------



## Brian Multigym

31st December 2021.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, trained lighter tonight, 5kg off most exercises but more repetitions. Could further increase the weight on some more exercises, but want the legs to catch up and they *are*. Weight in bold is an increase since start of the Journal. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50% Casein) drink and COOP chicken and pasta meal after. Happy New Year and thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started to read my Journal from this page, please start at page 1, as I have added information that I have investigated that may help you with your Bodybuilding goals. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

1st January 2022.

Went on a traditional New Year's Day walk of over 5 miles today. A path that takes you into the country so no car fumes. Weather was sunny and it was warmish. A lot of people out doing the same. Thought I would add this walk to my Journal, any less than 5 miles I won't bother. Increasing walking this year. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Dark Chocolate (70%+ Cacao) for Bodybuilding.*

Dark Chocolate 70% or higher Cacao is good for Bodybuilding. You can buy 70% and 85% Cacao Dark Chocolate from memory. The higher the percentage the better the benefits, but the taste can get bitter. That said, I like all of it. Benefits for Bodybuilding please read on:-

Dark Chocolate can reduce inflammation because it contains powerful antioxidants called Flavonoids. Eat before a workout can be beneficial to help stop muscle soreness. The Flavonoids also boost heart health and have other health benefits.

Dark Chocolate releases Dopamine and has a lot of benefits such as vasodilation which is basically the pump that bodybuilders are after when trying to build muscle.

Dark Chocolate contains nutrients, fat and fibre, helping you to feel satiated increasing your ability to stick to your diet.

Dark Chocolate has few or no milk solids so therefore it is OK if you are lactose intolerant or have a milk allergy.

You need to buy Dark Chocolate 70% or higher Cacao to get the benefits. In addition Dark Chocolate is high in calories and fat, so you should only eat a small amount daily, usually two Dark Chocolate "squares". I'll leave it to you though.


----------



## hmgs

Or, perhaps, you could try un-dutched cacao powder in your shakes or morning coffee…


----------



## Brian Multigym

Thanks again HMGS! That is new to me, you live and learn all the time with Bodybuilding. Cheers mate.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Laxogenin for Bodybuilding.*

Laxogenin or 5 - Alpha - Hydroxy Laxogenin is 100% natural and a plant Steroid. Laxogenin is a fairly new supplement that has been researched. Bodybuilders have had gains in muscle and strength using Laxogenin. There are *no* human studies to back up their claims though. Laxogenin supplements do get 4 to 5 stars in reviews. Read on:-

Laxogenin comes in capsules and is used to build muscle and increase strength. Laxogenin is a plant steroid. Laxogenin is not a prohormone. It is a powerful substance. What it does is:-

Enhances Protein Synthesis and Nitrogen retention.
Decreases Protein breakdown.
Inhibits the stress hormone Cortisol that can lower Testosterone.
Increases Muscle growth.
Accelerates Recovery.
Increases Exercise performance.
It does not alter the users natural hormone balance.

Like I have said above, bodybuilders have had good results using Laxogenin but there are no human studies been carried out. Laxogenin has been researched. It's effectiveness and dose is from research and experience from users.

Dosage starts at 100mg of Laxogenin per day and that is a steady dose, but some bodybuilders go to 200mg of Laxogenin per day. 200mg per day is said to be most effective for size and strength gains.

You need to cycle this Laxogenin supplement too. It is natural and the way it works - no PCT is required. The cycle is 6 to 12 weeks. Most bodybuilders cycle Laxogenin for 10 to 12 weeks. You need to have a break from a Laxogenin supplement for 4 weeks before starting another cycle. This is because your body can develop a tolerance to its effects.

This was one supplement I was not going to discuss, it is new with no scientific tests or studies. Do your own investigation please. I would suggest Ashwagandha instead. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

3rd January 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, trained lighter tonight, 5kg off most exercises but more repetitions. Could further increase the weight on some more exercises, but want the legs to catch up and they *are*. Weight in bold is an increase since start of the Journal. COOP low fat Greek style natural Yogurt after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Core exercises progressed 3/1/22 as follows:-

Seated Russian Twists 3×12
Side Planks (various)


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Milk alternative - Soy Milk.*

Soy Milk is plant based and contains all nine Essential Amino Acids. I checked to see if Soy Milk was a Complete Protein quite a while ago and I have used Soy Milk because it IS. Soy Milk is healthy and can support healthy muscles. Soy Milk is rich in Omega 3 Fatty Acids (read my article on Omega 3 in my Journal), which are healthy fats. Soy Milk also contains a range of vitamins and minerals.

Soy Milk has been a popular option for 40 years. Soy Milk was found to be the most comparable to cows milk in terms of overall nutrient balance. Soy Milk is also the highest in protein of all the alternative cows milk options studied. Soy Milk per 100ml is like cows milk nutrition wise:-

Protein = 3.3g
Fat = 1.6g (saturate = 0.2g)
Carbohydrates = 5g

I have read quite a lot on Soy Milk and it is a healthy alternative to cows milk. Please investigate yourself as some think drinking Soy Milk in large quantities might not be good for you. Drink Soy Milk in moderation would be best. There are latest studies that are now saying it is good for you. Read up yourself if you are going to switch to it. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Please note:-*

I have read through my entire Journal and removed any errors, some caused by google picking out the word it thought I wanted... Sure I have mentioned this, but I have typed the vast majority of this Journal. It is not a copy and paste! The tablet I use doesn't do "copy and paste." I did check all posts before entering them into my Journal, but the odd error I missed. The only posts that are copied are my training progressed posts and this forum does that and it is only of late I have been using that option. To correct the errors I needed to edit the posts and you can only edit 10 posts in a 7 day period. It has taken a while to complete. I'm sure the posts read well before the corrections but it's done now. You will note an (edited) sign at the top of each post edited. I thought I would mention this just in case some of my Journal readers had copied anything. Cheers and thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

5th January 2022.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Should have progressed this training session tomorrow morning but felt right to train today. Went well, trained lighter this afternoon, 5kg off most exercises but more repetitions. Back to full weight next week. Could further increase the weight on some more exercises, but want the legs to catch up and they *are*. Weight in bold is an increase since start of the Journal. COOP low fat Greek style natural Yogurt after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Milk alternative - Pea Milk.*

Pea Milk is a plant based, Soy free alternative to cows milk. Pea Milk is better than most plant based alternatives like Oat and Almond Milk. Pea Milk also has far more protein than those mentioned alternatives above. Pea Milk is made from Yellow Split Peas so it is a complete protein containing all nine Essential Amino Acids. I know Yellow Split Peas are a complete protein as Protein Powders are made from it, but I had to search for an article to say as much for Pea Milk, but I found one. Pea Milk has the same protein as cows milk, it's a match and is enriched with vitamins and minerals. It also is low in calories, same as cows milk.

Pea Milk being high in protein and having a smooth creamy taste may appeal to bodybuilders looking for a quality alternative to cows milk.

Pea Milk can help with weight loss as it keeps you feeling satisfied between meals.

Pea Milk is more allergy friendly. Excellent for any bodybuilder with a nut, soy or dairy allergy.

Pea Milk is relatively new, I know supermarkets sell it now but it is more costly to cows milk. I personally would check the ingredients just to make sure it is made from the Yellow Split Pea or Yellow Pea. Certain it will be though. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I have not discussed high Protein foods like red meat, poultry and some dairy as I am sure you all are well aware of these. I will discuss some high protein foods that I never bothered with but do now. One is Greek Style Natural Yogurt. Thought I would mention this as I am sure a lot of you out there don't bother with it like I never did. Years a go, in the first gym I went to for 19 years, there were always tubs of yogurt that bodybuilders had purchased, but I still did not latch on...

*Greek Style Natural Yogurt.*

Greek style natural yogurt is high in protein which is essential for Bodybuilding and building muscle. It is also low in fat or 0% fat, so you can get enough Protein without the calories and gaining fat. Greek style natural yogurt is one of the best foods for Bodybuilding. The natural is best but the taste can take a little time to get used to. You'll get an acquired taste for it for sure. Eating Greek style natural yogurt after a workout can kick start the repair and muscle gain stage. Greek style natural yogurt goes through a straining process that makes it thicker, creamer and thus has more protein and less sugar than standard yogurt. There are numerous health benefits from eating Greek style natural yogurt too. Greek style natural yogurt can also boost testosterone levels as I have mentioned previously in my Journal. You can mix in fruit and grains etc to spruce it up too. Should mention also that Skyr yogurt is slightly higher in protein content than Greek style natural yogurt. Greek style natural yogurt is cheaper though!

CO-OP Greek Style Natural Yogurt low fat nutrition (per 1/4 pot):-

Protein = 10g
Fat = 1g
Carbohydrates = 7g

Pot size is 500g so there is 40g of protein in the pot.

I use it to boost a meal with extra Protein, usually at breakfast time or just after training. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Training on a full or empty stomach?*

Working out an a full stomach can cause stomach cramps, "stitches" and nausea. It is not recommended. If you have had a big meal wait for at least one hour before training.

Working out on an empty stomach can burn more fat for energy. It is better this way than with a full stomach. I know bodybuilders train this way. It can boost growth hormone as mentioned in my Journal prior. But be warned though, working out on an empty stomach can leave you feeling malnourished and susceptible to dizziness, lightheadedness and even fainting.

The best way to work out is to have a small snack prior to training containing Protein and carbohydrates. Some bodybuilders have a protein shake before and after training. This is the preferred method by the experts.

I've never trained with a full stomach, doesn't feel right to me but I have trained on an empty stomach at times. You will know what is best for you with experience! Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Super Greens (Greens supplement).*

A lot of us do not eat enough greens, you may be the same. But don't worry you can now buy Super Greens! You will certainly get your 5 a day without choking them all down daily.. Super Greens is a powder you mix with water or another liquid. I have never tried it but I am thinking about buying some. I can only describe and discuss this supplement generally or overall as the ones you can buy vary with the amount of ingredients. I know bodybuilders are using Super Greens and some brands that I have seen get 5 stars (96% approval) in customer reviews. You can definitely count on getting your vitamins and minerals make no mistake. Super Greens when made up is of course green and can taste a bit like grass... 😂 Well that is how it was described! Like I have said, ingredients can vary between brands. You can expect to see the following in some Super Greens, but obviously all Super Greens will have some of the ingredients listed and the ingredients are plural, meaning more than one!

Leafy Greens
Other Vegetables
Seaweeds
High Antioxidants Fruits
Herbs
Grasses
Natural Extracts
Probiotics
AND more...

You will get all the goodness of greens in a glass but some Super Greens may be limiting on fibre. I would recommend you investigate yourself because of the variation. The Protein Works and H&B sell Super Greens amongst others. Just knock a glass full back in one.... 😋 The supplements available now to when I started weightlifting is huge! Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Ezekiel Bread.*

Ezekiel Bread is made from sprouted whole grains and legumes including barley, soybeans, wheat, lentils, millet and spelt. Two slices contain 8 grams of complete Protein. Unlike most breads the combination of whole grains and legumes in Ezekiel Bread provides all 9 Essential Amino Acids (Complimentary Proteins). Just like I have discussed prior in my Journal about plant Protein sources being combined to make Complimentary Proteins (Complete Protein). Ezekiel Bread is one of the healthiest breads you can buy and supermarkets should stock it. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Buckwheat - Grain with all Essential Amino Acids.*

This is a continuation from my post on Quinoa (page 3 of my Journal). Buckwheat belongs to a group of foods called Pseudocereals. Quinoa is another. Pseudocereals are consumed as cereal grains. Buckwheat is gluten free and contains all Essential Amino Acids, therefore it is a Complete Protein. Buckwheat can come as flakes and makes a healthy cereal for breakfast. There are numerous health benefits from eating Buckwheat, similar to Quinoa, so please look back at Quinoa page 3 to save me all the typing if you need to know. Buckwheat has an impressive nutrient profile including vitamins, minerals and antioxidants. Buckwheat can be used in other recipes too.

*Buckwheat Flakes Nutritional Value per 100g:-*

Calories = 343
Protein = 12g
Carbohydrates = 69g
Fat = 3g
Fibre = 10g

If you are interested in Buckwheat please investigate it yourself and checkout how it can be used. (Saves me a lot of typing.) I know health stores will sell it but I think now some supermarkets do. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Amaranth - Grain with all Essential Amino Acids.*

Again, this is a continuation from my post on Quinoa (page 3 of my Journal). Amaranth belongs to a group of foods called Pseudocereals. Quinoa and Buckwheat are the other two, there are three in total. Pseudocereals are consumed as cereal grains. Amaranth contains all Essential Amino Acids, therefore it is a Complete Protein. Amaranth can come as flakes and makes a healthy cereal for breakfast. There are numerous health benefits from eating Amaranth, similar to Quinoa and Buckwheat, so please look back at Quinoa page 3 to save me all the typing if you need to know. Amaranth has an impressive nutrient profile including vitamins, minerals and antioxidants. Amaranth has the most Protein of the three. Amaranth can be used in other recipes too.

*Amaranth Flakes Nutritional Value per 100g:-*

Calories = 374
Protein = 15g
Carbohydrates = 66g
Fat = 6.5g
Fibre = 10g

If you are interested in Amaranth please investigate it yourself and checkout how it can be used. (Saves me a lot of typing.) I know health stores will sell it but I think now some supermarkets do. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

8th January 2022.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, trained lighter this afternoon, 5kg off most exercises but more repetitions. Back to full weight next week. Could further increase the weight on some more exercises, but want the legs to catch up and they *are*. Weight in bold is an increase since start of the Journal. COOP low fat Greek style natural Yogurt and COOP chicken & bacon pasta meal with added chicken after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Core exercises progressed 8/1/22 as follows:-

Seated Russian Twists 3×12
Side Planks (various)


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page 1, as I have added information which I have investigated that may help you with your Bodybuilding goals. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Muscle Protein Synthesis (Building of Muscle)*

This subject is mindboggling and I have put this small article together from various information sources.

Muscle Protein Synthesis is the process whereby your body prepares to release proteins and amino acids into your muscles. Muscle Protein Synthesis (Building of Muscle) occurs in all muscles, When we exercise it is proven to increase Muscle Protein Synthesis for up to 24 hours. Muscle Protein Synthesis is elevated by 50% within 4 hours of weight training and 109% within 24 hours of weight training.

The drinking of a protein shake before bed increases overnight Muscle Protein Synthesis by more than 22%. Casein Protein is excellent before bed as it is a slow absorbing Protein. Feeds your muscles for at least 4 hours and it avoids the next subject below.

Muscle Catabolism (Breakdown of Muscle) - your body enters this phase when there is no food in the GI Tract (part of the digestive system) therefore your body needs a constant supply of protein, energy and nutrients to avoid the breakdown of tissues, especially muscle. Bodybuilders swear by pre-sleep protein shakes and nocturnal eating to help avoid this.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Comment on Muscle Protein Synthesis.*

The post on this subject above has been simplified. No joke, you would probably need an honours degree in Biology to be able to write about it openly. I just don't think it is worth me going any further with it. As long as you get your intake of Protein that is all that matters. I probably will not elaborate on the above post.

What I will say though, as the post above states, after weight training Muscle Protein Synthesis is increased/elevated for 24 hours, so therefore it would be advantageous to increase your Protein intake for part of that 24 hours and then reduce your Protein intake back to your normal amount after. The best time to start is after training. I have not made this up, I do it for 8 hours after training, but I have read it as advice from an educated source. You don't have to increase your Protein intake a lot, from memory it was 10g Protein increase only.

Of course, if you wish to investigate this area some more, please do. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I have progressed a Full Body Routine for a long time, I started this routine when a Full Body Routine was rare with Bodybuilders. I have enjoyed processing this routine. It all depends on what your goals are, mine were/are to be muscular, lean, fit and to be able to do other things. I am happy with the results I have achieved. Nowadays Full Body Routines have been taken up by a lot of bodybuilders, strength and fitness fanatics. The routine is now common and in some health magazines recommended. Additionally for me, I didn't want to be at the gym everyday and you aren't with a Full Body Routine. 3 times a week is the maximum. I have always progressed a Full Body Routine 3 times a week but now I'm older an odd week it is 2. That said, 2 times a week is OK too. Like I said, depends on your goals, personally think with a Full Body Routine you will not put on the same muscle as someone else on a split routine, that was always the thoughts in Bodybuilding. I could be wrong but.... One special thing about a Full Body Routine is, once you have progressed it, you walk out the gym and think I am done, you are as you have trained your whole body. Not the same with a split routine.... My thoughts...


----------



## gymaddict1986

Depends on how hard you train or not you feel like you are done on a split , before I get to the end of a session I feel like I am done but push through . Legs especially !! Then again I train quite high intensity I am a big believer the mind quits before the body. They say where the mind goes the body will follow. Never personally done a full body my self but I guess the individual has to find what works for them , if it isn’t broken don’t fix it as they say


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Fenugreek for Bodybuilding.*

Fenugreek is a herb and you can buy a Fenugreek extract supplement. It is a natural supplement. Bodybuilders have used and use Fenugreek Supplements. I thought I would write a post on it, as a bodybuilder has mentioned it in a recent post of his. I was aware of Fenugreek, but the reason I have not mentioned it before in my Journal is because from my investigations Ashwagandha is the top herb to buy. You can end up spending a lot of money on supplements, so I decided prior to leave Fenugreek out of my Journal. I would still recommend Ashwagandha first.

Without going into too much detail, Fenugreek works the same as Ashwagandha and provides similar health benefits. For Bodybuilding it raises Testosterone and thus increases muscle growth. The bodybuilder that used it said he had results. There have been tests and studies run on Fenugreek and it does work. It seems they use the seeds and leaves from the herb. You are advised to look for a reputable source for Fenugreek. Bodybuilding dose - 400mg to 600mg a day. I will leave it at that, if you wish to know more on Fenugreek, or buy it, please investigate yourself. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

gymaddict1986 said:


> Depends on how hard you train or not you feel like you are done on a split , before I get to the end of a session I feel like I am done but push through . Legs especially !! Then again I train quite high intensity I am a big believer the mind quits before the body. They say where the mind goes the body will follow. Never personally done a full body my self but I guess the individual has to find what works for them , if it isn’t broken don’t fix it as they say


Cheers and thanks, agree with what you have said! I was not knocking a split routine. Sorry. What I was really saying is, with a Full Body Routine you have trained your whole body and by that you feel you are done/finished on a whole, because you have trained your whole body, can't do anymore. That's all, it's just a feeling I get.


----------



## gymaddict1986

Brian Multigym said:


> Cheers and thanks, agree with what you have said! I was not knocking a split routine. Sorry. What I was really saying is, with a Full Body Routine you have trained your whole body and by that you feel you are done/finished on a whole, because you have trained your whole body, can't do anymore. That's all, it's just a feeling I get.


I didn’t think you were knocking at all , I thought you had a valid point on the full body , it will be very taxing .


----------



## Brian Multigym

gymaddict1986 said:


> I didn’t think you were knocking at all , I thought you had a valid point on the full body , it will be very taxing .


Agree, the gym owner used to say the same to me. It is at times too and can take quite a while to complete in a gym if the equipment is being used by others. Cheers mate.


----------



## gymaddict1986

Brian Multigym said:


> Agree, the gym owner used to say the same to me. It is at times too and can take quite a while to complete in a gym if the equipment is being used by others. Cheers mate.


Oh I can certainly imagine . Long as you enjoy that is the main thing


----------



## Brian Multigym

11th January 2022.

Trained early morning on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - 55lbs
Back press 3×12 - 55lbs
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, trained lighter this early morning (3am), 5kg off most exercises but more repetitions. Back to full weight next session. Could further increase the weight on some more exercises, but want the legs to catch up and they *are*. Weight in bold is an increase since start of the Journal. Early breakfast after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Training session above was progressed early morning (3am). Talked about nocturnal eating within a post above, now it is nocturnal training. 😋 It is not the first time with me, the gym I am a member of is 24 hour and I've been there at this time a lot, though usually finishing off by now. Go to the gym for 1am and I am on my own, so I can set a few equipments up at the same time and I am a lot quicker getting through my full body routine. Do cardio as well so there a few hours. You might laugh, but I'm not the only one in when I'm finishing, there is always someone in training whatever the time is. Best thing that ever happened to gyms is the 24 hour!


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Pseudocereals - Quinoa, Buckwheat and Amaranth.*

I have written about these three Pseudocereals prior in my Journal but this is further information about them. There are more than three Pseudocereals but these three I have discussed in my Journal are always classed together.

Pseudocereals like Quinoa, Buckwheat and Amaranth continue to grow in popularity. The combination of proteins, high quality carbohydrates, essential fatty acids and fibre make the powerful seeds the ideal grain alternatives. Pseudocereals provide our bodies with important nutrients and are very healthy. They are packed with vitamins, minerals, complex carbohydrates and fibre. Endurance athletes have now found out about them and added them to their diets. There are also health benefits from consuming these three Pseudocereals including heart health. They all have a nutty taste too.

Minerals in these three Pseudocereals:-

Phosphorus
Potassium
Magnesium
Calcium
Sulphur
Chloride
Sodium
Zinc
Iron

Vitamins in these three Pseudocereals:-

Vitamin B (most of them)
Vitamin C
Vitamin E

Buckwheat will have had the husk removed when bought in store, but the husk can irritate skin. I have tried Quinoa and it is OK. You will be able to buy these three Pseudocereals from health stores, but I am certain a supermarket sells Buckwheat if not all. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Gamma-Aminobuttric Acid - GABA.*

The forgotten Amino Acid. I was going to write a post within my Journal on this supplement a while ago, as it was talked about years ago in the gym when I was younger. Why I didn't is because it looks to be banned from sale in the UK now. Yet you can openly buy it through Amazon etc. I will discuss it as you can get GABA from food. Read on:-

GABA (Gamma-Aminobuttric Acid) supplementation increases Growth Hormone GH serum levels and Protein Synthesis. It is naturally already in the human body and supplementation is considered safe. In tests, post workout GABA supplementation with Whey Protein improved whole body fat-free muscle mass after resistance training. GABA also has a calming effect, reduces stress and can help you sleep. GABA can do this as it is also a neurotransmitter or chemical messenger in the brain. I think this is why the supplement is banned. Or it looks to be banned. You can get GABA from food and I will list the food starting with food with the highest concentrations first:-

Sprouted Whole Grains (especially Brown Rice)
Broccoli
Spinach
Fish
Beans, Lentils and Peas
Potatoes
Tomatoes
Berries

I don't want to discuss something in my Journal that is banned or looks to be banned from sale in the UK, but it is for sale in other countries like the USA. The reason I have is because you can increase your natural levels of GABA from food. Get Brown Rice, Broccoli and spinach blended in with your whey Protein... Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Complete Meal shakes.*

These aren't new, Glaxo produced Complan decades ago. Just had an email from H&B and they have a new one. Thought I would write a post on Complete Meal Shakes as they look good nutrition wise and they might be the nutrition you have been looking for. Going out for the day walking or dashing somewhere, this is what you might need. Different to a protein shake in a few ways. Worth thinking about. Funny, I know they are available but never think of them when looking into nutrition. I am just discussing this one but there are a few on the market and they will be roughly the same. They all will contain all nine essential amino acids. This one gets 5 stars in reviews.

YFood "This is Food" Complete Meal. (1.5kg pouch)

Shake yourself a healthy complete meal full of protein, carbohydrates, plant based oils, fat, fibre and 26 vitamins and minerals to keep you feeling full and nourished. There are 17 servings in the pouch and the protein comes from dairy. The ingredients list is just right, nothing there that shouldn't be.

Nutrition per serving:-

Calories = 400
Protein = 25g
Fat = 18g (saturates = 2.6g)
Carbohydrates = 30g (sugar =16g)
Fibre = 6g
Vitamins = A B's C D E K
Minerals = 12 of the usual
Flavours = 4 of the usual
Maker = YFood Labs - Germany.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Conplete Meal Shakes (Ready Made).*

Another mentioned on the H&B email I mentioned previously is a ready made one and it is Vegan. Thought I would mention this one too because of that fact. The brand is HUEL and the protein comes from Pea Protein, that some say is the best. The write up does not say, but it will be the Yellow Split Pea which is a Complete Protein. Again, it is a complete meal shake but ready made at 500ml. Not sure how many Vegan ready mades there will be but it is the first one I have seen. As I said previous there are times when a complete meal shake would be advantageous. This one gets 5 stars in reviews.

HUEL 100% Nutritionally Complete Meal - Ready Made.

"HUEL" comes from and is short for Human + Fuel. As stated it is Vegan and Pea Protein. HUEL is made from plant based ingredients like Pea, Oats, Rice, Flaxseed, Coconut and Sunflower. Low sugar and 26 vitamins and minerals.

Nutrition per serving:-

Calories 400
Protein = 20g
Fat = 18g (saturates = 3.9g, monounsaturates = 6.8g, polyunsaturates =7.2g)
Carbohydrates = 33g (sugar = 4.6g)
Fibre = 6g
Vitamins & Minerals = 26 of the usual
Flavours = 4 of the usual
Maker = HUEL UK.


----------



## Brian Multigym

13th January 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, back to full weight with this session. Further increased the weight on some more exercises (increase in red). Could increase the weight on the top three but want the legs to catch up and they *are*. Weight in bold (black and red) is an increase since start of my Journal. COOP Greek Style Yogurt and chicken sandwiches after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

The exercise I called "Back Press" is one exercise I do but probably isn't in the training manual for this Multigym (Description of my Multigym is part of my Journal). It's using the bars for the Chest Press, but for this exercise I sit facing the seat backrest and use my arms to push the bars back behind me. I feel my back muscles getting worked so I am happy with doing it. I could do a few more exercises on this Multigym I don't do, but I do the main ones, and that is enough. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Collagen for Bodybuilding.*

Collagen is a supplement. Collagen is the most abundant Protein in the human body. Collagen is an important component of muscles. Collagen helps to boost muscle mass. You still need your intake of protein from food and protein shakes too!

Collagen contains the Amino Acid Arginine, some add Arginine to the Essential Amino Acids list but it is not one of the nine, which plays a role in exercise. Arginine taken during exercise increases strength and body mass in studies with Collagen.

Collagen in studies aided weight loss. Collagen peptides burned more fat when exercising.

Collagen provides a lot of structure and elasticity in muscles, tendons, ligaments, skin, blood vessels and can reduce injuries. Collagen also provides joint and skin health amongst other health benefits.

Collagen supplementation helps to reverse muscle loss as we age. Studies state as we age Collagen in the humun body reduces too.

Collagen sales as a supplement have taken off in recent years. I have some but don't take it often. I must say I noted as I was investigating that supplementation helps but isn't the top of the list, so to speak. As Collagen is produced by the human body and it is also in food. Don't go dashing out to buy if other supplements are more important to you. Better bought when you are older. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

14th January 2022

2 mile walk with three bags of heavy shopping progressed again. Up hills and down too. Shoulders knew it. Had to swap the third bag arm at arm.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page 1, as I have added information that may help you with your Bodybuilding goals. All investigated, either prior to this Journal of thereafter. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Morrison's Nourish Meal.*

The Morrison's Nourish Meal I described and discussed on Page 5 of my Journal has changed already. 😏 The meals came in a plastic container like you get with a chinese takeaway. This has changed to a plastic tray with a film top. Still 400g but the Nutrition has changed too and they are cheaper. Less protein and more fat. This probably has happened because the COOP has started doing the same meals at a price that matched Morrison's on an offer. Anyway, full details of the Spiced Chicken Biryani meal is on Page 5 but nutrition is now:-

Calories = 398 was 439
Protein = 22g was 30g
Fat = 11g (saturates = 2.6g) was 9g
Carbohydrates = 46g (sugar = 8.6g) was 54g
Fibre = 13g was 15.6g

Not massive changes but I will add more chicken now. Cannot see how the nutrition has changed, it looks the same meal in a different package. Price is now £2.50. I may email Morrison's to see why they have changed it actually. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

15th January 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - 90lbs
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well and no issues. Could increase the weight on the top three but want the legs to catch up and they *are*. Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50% Casein) drink after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## hmgs

Brian Multigym said:


> *Morrison's Nourish Meal.*
> 
> The Morrison's Nourish Meal I described and discussed on Page 5 of my Journal has changed already. 😏 The meals came in a plastic container like you get with a chinese takeaway. This has changed to a plastic tray with a film top. Still 400g but the Nutrition has changed too and they are cheaper. Less protein and more fat. This probably has happened because the COOP has started doing the same meals at a price that matched Morrison's on an offer. Anyway, full details of the Spiced Chicken Biryani meal is on Page 5 but nutrition is now:-
> 
> Calories = 398 was 439
> Protein = 22g was 30g
> Fat = 11g (saturates = 2.6g) was 9g
> Carbohydrates = 46g (sugar = 8.6g) was 54g
> Fibre = 13g was 15.6g
> 
> Not massive changes but I will add more chicken now. Cannot see how the nutrition has changed, it looks the same meal in a different package. Price is now £2.50. I may email Morrison's to see why they have changed it actually. Thanks for reading my Journal.


Brian, I love my ping-thing Currys; what I do is add unflavoured whey protein to bring the protein content up to 30/40% of a meal giving me a 40 30 30 macro ratio. Cut out the nutritional information panel on the packaging and note down on it how much whey &c. you have to add, and this becomes a quick reference for future meals. Buy the frozen version of the meals as these are usually cheaper (£1.50 vs £2+ At Tesco)
On a side note - are you gonna fess up & divulge which multi-gym you have? And when are you going to give rest-pause training a try? 🤔


----------



## Brian Multigym

hmgs said:


> Brian, I love my ping-thing Currys; what I do is add unflavoured whey protein to bring the protein content up to 30/40% of a meal giving me a 40 30 30 macro ratio. Cut out the nutritional information panel on the packaging and note down on it how much whey &c. you have to add, and this becomes a quick reference for future meals. Buy the frozen version of the meals as these are usually cheaper (£1.50 vs £2+ At Tesco)
> On a side note - are you gonna fess up & divulge which multi-gym you have? And when are you going to give rest-pause training a try? 🤔


Thanks for that HMGS. Sorry for the late reply, but was out yesterday. Hadn't thought about adding Whey instead. I will look into this and try it and make note of it. It is annoying though that Morrison's have basically ruined a good meal. The Multigym I have is detailed on post 8 of this Journal. To save you looking back it is the York Fitness Perform Multigym with a 100kg/220lb weight stack. It also has a small footprint so it does not take up the room some others do. Rest - pause training I will look into.


----------



## Brian Multigym

18th January 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *100lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well and no issues. Further increased the weight on a leg exercise (increase in Red). Could increase the weight on the top three exercises and will do shortly. Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50% Casein) drink and Morrison's Nourish meal after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Rest - Pause Training for Muscle Gain.*

You can perform your normal 3 sets of say 6 - 10 repetitions in a workout and that will provide a great stimulus for muscle growth on a regular basis. However you can try Rest - Pause and see there is a lot more you can get out of your muscles in a brief time period. While it is not something you should replace your 3 sets with each workout, you should do it when you have the energy to spice up your workout. Here it is:-

1. Perform a set as you would with your given 6 - 10 repetitions weight. Set the weight down.
2. Take 15 seconds of deep breaths, pick the weight up and repetition to failure.
3. Repeat step 2 as many times as you like (most bodybuilders do it twice).

You'll find that you can perform a tough set of 2 - 3 repetitions on step 2 and 3, but feel more. Don't perform your normal 3 sets this way, in fact you really should not perform more than one Rest - Pause set per exercise. Make it your last set.

Great method for muscle gain because you can fatigue the muscle fibres more deeply for extra growth. HMGS mentioned Rest - Pause training above and being honest not sure I was aware of it. Thinking back I may have been told about it but never really took it up, probably because I progress a full body routine and it already takes me a long time to complete it.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Rest between sets for maximum Muscle growth.*

Regardless of the number of sets you do for each exercise, there is an optimal rest period between sets for maximum muscle growth. These time periods have been worked out through studies and bodybuilding experience.

For maximum muscle growth, the optimal rest period between sets is 30 to 90 seconds. I usually go with between 30 to 60 seconds. Don't time it but from experience you know what 30 seconds to a minute is.

For Muscle endurance, the optimal rest period between sets is 30 seconds or less.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Number of Exercises per Muscle Group.*

Bodybuilders may do 1 to 5 exercises per muscle group depending on their training routine, but mainly with most training routines it is 1 or 2 exercises. The new standard is, instead of focusing on the number of different exercises, focus on the number of repetitions of between 25 and 50. This is what I have read, please accept it if you do not agree.

*Number of Sets per Exercise.*

3 sets is the normal of 8 - 12 repetitions for Strength and muscle growth. If you do more repetitions you should reduce the sets. If you do more sets you should reduce the repetitions. I have read and been told by an expert 2 sets is as good as 3 if you train right, but you up the number of repetitions. Some bodybuilders progress 5 sets but they must reduce the number of repetitions (5×5). It depends on what training routine you are progressing too. There is a lot of documentation on this area and it is mindboggling, but what I have discussed is generally the excepted amount of sets and repetitions.

*Number of Repetitions per Set.*

The normal is 5 repetitions or less for Strength.
The normal is 8 - 12 repetitions for Strength and Muscle Growth.
The normal is 13 - 20 repetitions for Strength, Muscle Growth and Muscle Endurance.
The weight used is the weight in which you can perform the number of repetitions quoted.

The new standard is to vary your repetition range and adjust the weight accordingly, so that you stimulate every type of muscle growth. Read on - Heavy weight and less repetitions puts the muscle under high tension which induces the type of muscle growth in which the muscle fibres grow larger, leading to the best gains in strength. On the other hand, lighter weight and more repetitions creates longer tension time, which boosts muscle size by increasing the energy producing muscle fibres, improving muscular endurance. The classic 8 - 12 repetitions and corresponding weight strikes a balance between the two. But by using this method all the time, you miss out on the greater tension levels that come with heavier weight and low repetitions and the longer tension time achieved with lighter weight and higher repetitions. What is suggested is, if you progress a full body routine 3 times a week, progress each method in that week. I will give it a go, not just yet, but I will and let you all know. Don't know how a split routine would work, unless you changed it weekly. If muscle building/gains is your goal, I would stick to what you are doing, as I know if you train for endurance as well (more repetitions) you don't put on the same muscle mass.

This above is what I have read investigating these areas. Everyone has their own way of training, stick to what you prefer doing. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*COOP healthy meals.*

As mentioned previously the COOP has a new range of meals and these are a type of balanced healthy meals. I think M&S may have started this with their original balanced for you meals. If you have a few meals a day, one of these meals is great. Details are:-

*COOP Chicken & Chorizo Jambalaya*

Cooked chicken breast pieces with a mild spiced tomato sauce served with cooked spicy brown rice with chickpeas, red peppers, baby spinach and diced chorizo. High protein and fibre. This meal is 380g and comes in a Chinese takeaway type container and all you do is open it and microwave in 4 minutes. One meal provides:-

Calories = 439
Protein = 29g
Carbohydrates = 58g (sugar = 9.8g)
Fat = 8g (saturates = 1.8g)
Fibre =10g

I have tried this meal and it's good. 380g may be small but the meal is filling. There are others meals in the range but not tried them. Price is £3. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Bodybuilding Training Routines.*

I have just about covered everthing else so I thought I would mention bodybuilding training routines that are progressed by bodybuilders. I will mention them, but not go into the detail of muscle groups, exercises, sets and repetitions. Not all routines are the same anyway, bodybuilders will chose their own exercises, sets and repetitions to complete their routines the way they want to progress it. Read on:-

*Full Body Routine*

I was obviously going to mention this routine first. With a Full Body Routine you train or workout all body parts (muscle groups) within your body in one session. You usually pick one exercise per body part. Some body parts I have two. Each exercise is usually 2 or 3 sets of 8 to 12 repetitions. Full Body Routines are progressed two or three times a week with rest days in between. Some say a Full Body Routine is for beginners, this is untrue, advanced bodybuilders use this routine and make gains. The Full Body Routine was very popular up to the 1980's then some bodybuilders moved to a Split Routine to target/work some muscles more. The Full Body Routine is still popular as far as I am concerned. There are benefits performing a Full Body Routine over others and burning more calories is one!

*Body Part Routine*

You have to be committed here as this routine is five days a week. With a Body Part Routine you train one body part (muscle group) per workout or session. Example, day one - Chest, day two - Back, day three - Shoulders, day four - Legs, day five - Arms/Core. Rest days will be the weekend normally. You will choose up to five exercises per Body Part/session. Then 3 sets of 8 to 12 repetitions for each exercise. One issue with this Routine is some of the muscles you trained the day before could be secondary muscles in use with what you are training the next day, hence they may not fully recover properly.

*Upper - Lower Routine*

With a Upper - Lower (Body Split) Routine you will train Upper Body body parts (muscle groups) in one session (chest, back, shoulders and arms) and the next day you will train Lower Body body parts (muscle groups) in one session (core and legs - abs, quads, hamstrings, calves, etc). You will rest then repeat. Therefore you train for four days progressing Upper and Lower Body body parts (muscle groups) twice weekly. Exercises usually are 1 or 2 per body part (muscle group.) Then 3 sets of 8 to 12 repetitions per exercise. This is a popular Routine with bodybuilders and there is enough recovery days with the weekend free.

*Push - Pull Routine*

With a Push - Pull Routine you will train or focus on "Push" muscles in one workout or session (chest, shoulders, triceps, quads, calves etc.) You will then train or focus on "Pull" muscles the next workout or session (back, abs, biceps, hamstrings, glutes etc.) You will rest and repeat. Therefore you will train for four days progressing Push and Pull body parts (muscle groups) twice weekly. Exercises usually are 1 or 2 per body part (muscle group.) Then 3 sets of 8 to 12 repetitions. This routine is popular with enough recovery days with the weekend free, but some bodybuilders prefer the Push - Pull - Legs Routine which can be 3, 5 or 6 days a week training.

*Push - Pull - Legs Routine*

With a Push - Pull - Legs Routine you will train or focus on upper body "Push" muscles in one workout or session (chest, shoulders, triceps, etc.) You will then train or focus on upper body "Pull" muscles the next workout or session (back, abs, biceps, etc.) You will then train Leg muscles the next workout or session (quads, hamstrings, calves, etc.) You will either rest or repeat. Therefore you will train for three days or six days progressing Push, Pull and Legs body parts (muscle groups) once or twice weekly. Exercises usually are 1 or 2 per body part (muscle group.) Then 3 sets of 8 to 12 repetitions. This routine is very popular. If you are considering a 3 day Push - Pull - Legs Routine, you will be better off progressing a Full Body Routine three times a week.

*5×5 Routine*

5×5 routine comprises compound Barbell movements like squats and deadlifts using heavy weight. You progress this routine by increasing the weight every session, if I read it right. The routine usually comprises of five Barbell movements, progressing 5 sets and 5 repetitions. 5×5 is progressed three times a week, the rest of the week is for recovery as this is no easy routine. For example (Barbell Movements):-

Barbell Back Squat
Barbell Bench Press
Barbell Dead lift
Barbell Overhead Press
Barbell Row

You may think that is not a lot but actually this routine works all the major muscle groups in the body. Not for the fainthearted. 5×5 routine drives the greatest amount of strength and muscle growth.

*Various Routines*

I know some bodybuilders design their own routines. Some train one body part more than another. Some do legs once a week. Some train less days but add more exercises to cover the reduction.

That is it, I was aware of all the routines but I have investigated all the above numerous times. I have stated above 3 sets of 8 to 12 repetitions but that can change with each individual - sometimes less sets and more repetitions. If you need to know more investigate yourself or ask the gym owner or coach. Cheers and best of luck with your routine. *Edited and updated* *-* 1st July 2022


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Altering your Training Routine.*

I have known about this for decades. Alter your training routine from time to time to eliminate getting to a plateau or getting bored was said. Years ago it was change your training routine every twelve weeks, recently some were talking every six to eight weeks. Sometimes it is not easy to change your training routine, like replacing exercises. Some different exercises may not suit you as well. That is what was done years ago. What I have seen lately is, there is *now* not a set time to change your training routine, *you* will know if a change is required to it, like not progressing as well as you did, or the increases in weight has slowed. In addition, by changing your training routine they are *now* talking about changing sets, repetitions and rest times between sets. You could add Rest - Pause training (mentioned above). I have rarely changed the exercises in my training routine, I like doing it, I don't get bored and I am progressing. That said, I have changed repetitions, rest times between sets and added Time Under Tension (TUT - post 16 in my Journal). I just did that to change it for a while. It depends on your goals I suppose. If you want to be the next "Arnie", well it might be advantageous to change your training routine fairly regularly. Muscles like a bit of change from what I have read. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## hmgs

Hey Brian there’s an interesting breakdown of Bill Starr’s 5x5 plan here, amongst others


----------



## Brian Multigym

Thanks again HMGS. I have had a read, it's a good article, well explained and routines there for beginners too. To be honest, I didn't know about it when I started bodybuilding and the gym owner didn't mention it either. I'm going back a long time of course, we all did split or full body routines in that gym.

If any readers on my Journal are interested in the 5×5 Routine, please click on the link above. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

21st January 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - 100lbs
Chest press 3×15 -100lbs
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *100lb*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well but had palpations, so took my time. Could increase the weight on the top three exercises and will do shortly. Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. COOP Greek Style Yogurt and a COOP Nourish type meal (as discussed - Post 231 above) after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Your recommended Step Count by age from H&B*.

You might already be a regular step counter or have an app on your smartphone which records every step you make. If you are not monitoring this though, it's worth considering how many steps medical professionals recommend we take each day to support our bodies physical health. Moving our bodies regularly has numerous benefits from improving our circulation and heart health to supporting weight loss and lowering the risk of chronic illnesses. Measuring your activity levels by steps is a great way to making sure you are getting enough physical exercise each and every day. As well as walking, other activities like aerobic exercise and running count towards your daily step count. Also included is if you have a job where you are on your feet too.

*Recommended daily Step Count for under 18.*

Kids and under 18's should aim at a minimum of 6000 steps a day. No doubt it will be nearly double that if they play sports or run around the playground.

*Recommended daily Step Count for adults.*

As soon as you reach adulthood your step count will lower naturally as you enter the workplace or become a student. 10000 steps a day is a good figure to aim for, however, if your step count is closer to 7000, that will be OK. Regularly hit the gym, or trying to lose some weight then your step count per day should be 12000+ 😨

*Recommended daily Step Count for over 65's.*

As we get older our fitness tends to decline, but that does not mean we can get away with doing no exercise though. Reaching your daily Step Count is important and you need to aim for between 3000 and 10000 steps a day depending on your activity levels and general health.

There you go from H&B. Us gym junkies will get in a lot of exercise as it is, but your Step Count each day will be an addition to your cardio effort. Cheers and get - 💨💨💨💨💨💨💨💨💨🚶


----------



## Brian Multigym

My Journal readers will be aware I discussed a Morrisons Nourish meal on page 5 of my Journal and how good it was, then months later Morrisons have changed this Nourish meal and the nutritional values are not as good (post 223 above). I said I may email Morrisons and ask why it has changed and mention it is not as good as the original recipe. Well, I have emailed Morrisons and detailed the nutritional values of both the original and latest Morrisons Nourish meal and asked why has it changed. I also detailed the COOP healthy meal (post 231 above) and said I was more than likely to buy this meal than your new Nourish meal. Finished off by say the Nourish meal should be put back to it's original recipe. Morrisons have responded to my email, thanked me for my interest in the Nourish meals and my e-mail has been passed to the relevant department, hopefully one with a nutrition expert.... I let you know what happens if anything...

But a Nourish or Balanced for you meal should have 28 - 30g of protein and around 8g of fat from my experience. Morrisons latest Nourish meal doesn't. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

As I have said previously, I have started taking my new Multivitamin, Omega 3 capsules and Pomegranate juice. Next week I'll start on the Ashwagandha supplement I have. I have detailed the Ashwagandha I bought on Page 1 on my Journal. The capsules are 500mg and I'll take two a day. Just want to be 6lb heavier, so hopefully this lot above will help me get there a bit quicker. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

24th January 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs*
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *100lb*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well. Further increased the weight on more exercises in my routine, this time the top two (increases in Red). Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. COOP Greek Style Yogurt and chicken sandwiches after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Electrical Muscle Stimulation (EMS).*

Electrical Muscle Stimulator machines are designed to strengthen and rehabilitate your injured muscles using tiny electrical impulses to produce a muscle contraction that can help your muscles back to recovery. Electrodes are stuck to your skin.

Electrical Muscle Stimulation works by using electrical pulses that simulate signals coming from the cells in your nervous system known as neurons. It works by sending mild electrical currents to your muscles or nerves. Electrical Muscle Stimulators target muscles to make them contract, much like flexing your bicep or other muscle contractions. This then causes blood to flow, helping your injured muscles to repair. The repeated muscle contractions followed by a relaxation period improves the strength of your muscles. Electrical Muscle Stimulators can also "train" your muscles to respond to the natural contraction signals that your body sends.

Electrical Muscle Stimulators do promote healing of muscular injuries like sprains and strains. In addition they are good for muscle pain and may prevent muscle wastage while injured.

Electrical Muscle Stimulation has taken off from the 1970's. There are gyms with Electrical Muscle Stimulation but this is a bit different to the machines I have mentioned above. Electrical Muscle Stimulation in gyms has you wired as you train and these machines have a electrical pulse range, going from a tingle and hardly any muscle movement to some pretty significant discomfort and full-on muscle twitching. I am not going any further with this, as whatever has been said about this type of Electrical Muscle Stimulation, it does not replace training with weights. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added information that may help you with your bodybuilding goals. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

25th January 2022

Started taking my Ashwagandha supplement today. I have 500mg capsules of KSM66 with 5% Withanolides (Root Extract). I'll have to take it for a while before the health benefits take hold, including increasing my Testosterone levels. I will keep you informed. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Today I did some walking and gardening which took hours. Gardening is a good form of exercise. Though I don't climb to the top of my 50 year old tree anymore to trim it, I get a tree surgeon to do that now.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Electrolytes Levels and Bodybuilding.*

Electrolytes are minerals that are electrically charged (Positive and Negative charge) when dissolved in liquid. They are Essential for many important body functions. They are most known to start nerve impulses, aid with muscle contraction and help balance fluid in the body.

*Five most common Electrolytes:-

Chloride* - Helps support the balance of fluids on the inside and outside of cells within the body. Also helps peak muscle function.
*Potassium* - Aids in nerve impulse conduction, muscle contraction and heartbeat regulation.
*Calcium* - Supports muscle contraction and helps regulate heartbeat.
*Sodium* - Helps maintain Fluid Balance within the body and muscle contraction.
*Magnesium* - Vital in many chemical reactions within the body - regulating heart rate, supporting muscle contraction, conduction of nerve impulse and more.

*Electrolytes support Essential Functions:-

Muscle Contractions* - Electrolytes help trigger the muscle contraction process, without them your muscles would not contract. Not forgetting your heart muscle!
*Fluid Balance* - Your body is made up of mostly water. Water is used when you breathe, to digest food, to regulate your temperature and many other body functions. Your organs, tissue and cells need Fluid Balance to function.

So remember when you are training hard in the summer in warm gyms you will be sweating and losing Electrolytes. If you train hard for an hour or more, especially with HIIT thrown in, be careful. Lack of Electrolytes in your body can cause nausea, vomiting, muscle cramps, muscle weakness, irregular heartbeat, dizziness and worse.

I have mentioned in post 101 on page 6 of my Journal, drinking to much water can cause the loss of important minerals and some people develop a condition known as "water intoxication" which causes blood Sodium levels to drop causing an Electrolyte imbalance and you definitely do not want that.

Moral of the story is, have a sports drink with you containing the above minerals or Smart Water or buy your own Electrolyte powder to mix your drink for the gym yourself. You normally get your intake of Electrolytes from food and fruit. Also a multivitamin.

Once you feel thirsty, you are already 3% dehydrated which reduces maximal performance by 15%. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Fit Exercise into your day....*

Waiting for the kettle to boil - Do ten wall push ups, ten tricep dips (using a chair) and ten lunges on each leg.

Sprint with the dog - When you are walking your pooch, do five to ten short sprints, the dog will love it.

Walking to the shops - Go the long way round. In addition walk to work.

Tighten your core - When waiting for something or a break from work, hold your abs in tight for ten seconds, release them to 50% and tighten again and repeat.

Stretch on the phone - Next time on the phone do a full body stretch. Lean to one side and then the other and then stretch forward to ease your back out.

If you like music at home - Get dancing.

No excuse not to fit a bit of exercise during your day and "running" the boss down at work does not count...!


----------



## miaajani

Brian Multigym said:


> *Fit Exercise into your day....*
> 
> Waiting for the kettle to boil - Do ten wall push ups, ten tricep dips (using a chair) and ten lunges on each leg.
> 
> Sprint with the dog - When you are walking your pooch, do five to ten short sprints, the dog will love it.
> 
> Walking to the shops - Go the long way round. In addition walk to work.
> 
> Tighten your core - When waiting for something or a break from work, hold your abs in tight for ten seconds, release them to 50% and tighten again and repeat.
> 
> Stretch on the phone - Next time on the phone do a full body stretch. Lean to one side and then the other and then stretch forward to ease your back out.
> 
> If you like music at home - Get dancing.
> 
> No excuse not to fit a bit of exercise during your day and "running" the boss down at work does not count...!


I would normally throughout the day do the "Tighten your core" while listening to my favorite music. I'd be sitting down (cuz I work from home) and half hour a day I'd select an electronic (danceable) playlist and then on and off tightening my abs. Next time I will try the "_release them to 50% and tighten again and repeat_", never thought about it and I assume there are extra benefits to it. I suppose the activity as a whole is more intense and therefore more results?

-Miaajani


----------



## Brian Multigym

You are correct, it is just more intense to do it that way and better results. I have read about everything I post and that was what was advised to do with that particular exercise. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

27th January 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs*
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *100lb*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well. Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50% Casein) drink and a bit later M&S Balanced for You meal - Aromatic Cocnut Chicken Curry with Spiced Potatoes and Cauliflower after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Only been taking the Ashwagandha supplement a few days and already feel calmer. As previously mentioned I am taking 1000mg a day.


----------



## Brian Multigym

29th January 2022

Up Scotland, went walking and other miscellaneous Cardio. Muscles a bit sore.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Further to Post 238 on Page 12 of my Journal (Morrisons Nourish meal - Spiced Chicken Biryani) I have had no reply from Morrisons. No matter, I have sussed it out myself. Morrisons has "The Best" range of food. New in my store is "The Best" Spiced Chicken Biryani and this meal has the 30g of Protein of the original Nourish meal (Post 99 on Page 5 of my Journal) BUT even more Fat at 15g. This "The Best" meal is the same price as the original Nourish meal at two for £6.

Therefore the latest Spiced Chicken Biryani Nourish meal (Post 223 on page 12 of my Journal) is now the cheaper version at £2.50.

As far as I'm concerned neither of the above meals replaces the original Spiced Chicken Biryani - a great Nourish meal in part ruined. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

31st January 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs*
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *100lb*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, should have trained yesterday but muscles were sore from weekends activities. Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50% Casein) drink and a bit later chicken sandwiches after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Feel Good with Fish.*

One of the tastiest ways to prevent mental health problems is to eat more fresh fish. A study comparing diets and depression levels of two Torres Strait island populations - one which has easy access to fast food and the other where only fresh produce is available - found far lower levels of depression in those who ate plenty of fresh fish. Researchers found higher blood levels of fatty acids linked to depression in the islanders who regularly ate junk food.

You will also get high quality Protein too with fish on your menu.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Stay Smart with Fibre.*

Fibre is essential for good digestive health, but there's a longer-term benefit to eating more vegetables and other fibre-rich foods: it protects your brain from some of the cognitive decline associated with aging. Bacteria that digest fibre in your stomach produce fatty acids that research showed, contain antiinflammatory properties that protect your microglia, a type of cell that makes up 10 - 15% of your brain.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Swing to get Strong - Kettlebells.*

The Kettlebell Swing is one of your best gym weapons for high intensity intervals as a "finisher" at the end of a weights workout to improve cardiovascular fitness and torch fat. And they're just as good at building strength and power according to research. So add more swing time to your sessions to get stronger and leaner.

The swing - one Kettlebell and two hands, swinging from between your legs up to shoulder level.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*The Low Fat vs Low Carbohydrate - solved!*

When you want to lose fat fast it can be tempting to think you must cut down on dietary Fat to shift that spare tyre. But then again, surely cutting out Carbohydrates is a better way to blitz that belly? The truth is that following a low Fat nutrition plan has a similar impact on reducing your waist size as a low Carbohydrate diet according to research. More than 600 overweight subjects followed one of the two approaches for 12 months: at the end the low Carbohydrate group lost 6kg and the low Fat group lost 5.3kg. In short, the best way to lose weight is to follow a sustainable diet of lean Protein, vegetables and natural fats, with your Carbohydrate intake based on your activity levels.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*45° - 30° - Flat and more.*

To build a big chest you need to work the angles! Muscle activation in the upper chest is greater when pressing on a bench set at 30° or 45° incline than a flat bench. However, activation of the lower pec muscles is greater on a flat bench and a decline bench, so multiple angle lifting is the key to serious chest size.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Mushrooms and Weight Loss.*

Mushrooms are a fantastic food to help "pad out" meals to make them more filling without adding unnecessary calories - 100g of them contains just 22 calories. A recent study suggests that eating more of the fungus, specifically white buttons mushrooms, can have a big impact on achieving your weight loss goals by improving gut health. Research found these mushrooms work as a pre-biotic, providing nutrients to a certain type of healthy bacteria that plays a significant role in blood glucose management. Having more stable blood sugar levels helps maintain the optimal conditions for your body to burn fat for fuel and diminishes cravings for high sugar snacks. Ideally, you should eat around 85g of mushrooms a day.

30% of your recommended daily intake of vitamin B5 is found in 100g of mushrooms. This essential nutrient plays a role in metabolising Protein, Carbohydrates and Fat. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Food Swap...*

Instead of Ice Cream have frozen Yogurt. Healthier alternative!


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Deload Week within Bodybuilding.*

With progressing a strenuous and intense training programme week in week out, a Deload Week could be what you and your body requires. "Deloading" involves reducing the volume and intensity of your training to support repair and recovery. Without proper rest, your body's ability to produce force becomes inhibited and you will stop seeing results. Even if your muscles feel fine, heavy lifting takes its toll on your central nervous system (CNS), responsible for multiple functions within your body. If your CNS is fried, you'll struggle to muster energy and focus in your day to day life.

Schedule a Deload Week into your training programme every fifth week. During your Deload Week:-

Drop Down - Take 50% off the loads and volumes that you would usually lift during a standard week of training.
Take It Easy - Ditch high intensity training for steady state cardio, aiming for 70% of your maximum heart rate.
Try New Things - Use this Deload Week as an opportunity to practice different skills, such as gymnastics or yoga.

This is a bodybuilding recommendation from an experienced Strength and Conditioning Coach. I knew about this in the back of my mind, just surprised I have not written a post on it sooner. You will know if you need to add a Deload Week into your training routine I am sure. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added information to my Journal that may help you with your bodybuilding goals. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Smart Scales.*

There is a lot of fitness tech on the market these days and looking beyond your standard scales could be a wise move. Standard scales tell just one story - your weight - and using this sole metric to assess your condition is to miss the full picture. Smart Scales measure factors such as your weight, BMI, body fat, muscle mass, bone density and water percentage, and many allow you to sync this information with your phone. If you enjoy tech and respond well to visual prompts, this could boost your fitness motivation: in a study, people who used Smart Scales were more likely to weigh in daily than those who relied on standard ones. These people achieve a drop in BMI and body fat, even when not on a specific weight loss programme. According to experts, regularly weighing yourself will motivate you to engage in healthy eating and exercise. Still, Smart Scales can operate with pinpoint accuracy, but variables such as your hydration levels can affect results. Price are not bad either. I can see the attraction to have Smart Scales because of the additional information they provide. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*M&S Balanced for You - now Eat Well.*

I have mentioned in my Journal healthy meals from some supermarkets and that I think it was M&S that started it off with their "Balanced for You" meals. Thought I would mention this again as M&S Balanced for You meals have now been renamed - "Eat Well." There is a range of these Eat Well meals and I have tried a few, all great. One that I buy is as follows:-

*Chicken Katsu Curry.*

Cooked marinated chicken pieces in a spiced coconut curry, with sugar snap peas, pickled carrots and brown jasmine rice. The meal is 380g and comes in a round plastic tray with a film lid. Microwave in 4 minutes. If you have numerous meals a day, these are great. The meal provides:-

Calories = 384
Protein = 28g
Carbohydrates = 50.5g (sugars = 9.1g)
Fat = 6.8g (saturate = 3g)
Fibre = 6g

This meal to me is stunning and at 380g it is filling. There are chunks of chicken in the meal and the last one I bought had plenty. Definitely 30g of protein. Slightly more costly than others but it is M&S. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

3rd February 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs*
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *100lb*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, but had to watch my back again. Pulled it a few times but not through training. Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50% Casein) drink and a bit later M&S "Count on Us" chicken and vegetable chow mein after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*M&S Count on Us meals.*

Yet another range of great meals from M&S. M&S "Count on Us" meals are calorie conscious. I like the vast majority of them. One is the Chicken and Vegetable Chow Mein. This meal is:-

*Chicken & Vegetable Chow Mein.*

Tender chicken brest peices, with egg noodles, breansprouts, shredded carrot, spring cabbage and mushrooms in a ground spice sauce. This meal is 380g and comes in a plastic tray with a film top. The meal is microwave and oven. Best to microwave in 4 minutes. This meal provides:-

Calories = 262
Protein = 26g
Carbohydrates = 28g ( sugar = 0.4g)
Fat = 3.8g (saturate = 0.8g)
Fibre = 8g

These meals are great if losing weight is your thing. That isn't really an issue with me, just like these meals. Filling for 380g and I sprinkle on my black pepper (discussed prior in my Journal). All are freezable to the best of my knowledge and there are a few in my freezer. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

It never entered my head to discuss meals when I started this Journal, but eating is a big part of Bodybuilding. I won't overdo it. Started with a Morrisons meal because it was excellent and the price was good. Was going to leave it at that, but it has continued on from that post actually. Just ideas on food really. I would always recommend M&S Food first but the meals are slightly dearer. Sure you all are aware of all these meals but thought I would mention them just in case you weren't. Thanks for reading it all! Eat well!


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Encouragement can increase your Strength.*

Researchers have confirmed having a training partner or a person with you that gives encouragement will increase your strength and endurance by over 10%. So if you are going for personal bests make sure your mate is with you to give good sound encouragement!


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Tweak your Form for better Results!*

Use these technique tips to get more out of every repetition and get faster results.

*Squeeze the target muscle* - At the top of each repetition squeeze the target muscle so that you feel it properly contract. The better the contraction, the better the outcome.

*Squeeze the agonist muscle* - The agonist muscle is the one on the opposite side to the target muscle. For instance, Target muscle = Biceps, Agonist muscle = Triceps. Before you start each repetition, squeeze the agonist muscle to ensure you use a full range of motion.

*Make every repetition look the same* - Each and every repetition should take roughly the same time and you should always be in control of the weight. The exception is the final couple of repetitions of each set, which you may have to fight for.

*Don't use momentum* - If you swing the weight around, you aren't properly applying tension to the target muscle. It is the application of tension, rather than the number on the weight, that really matters. Using momentum won't do much for your muscles.

*Think about the muscle* - the mind - muscle connection and it is real. Studies have shown that thinking about the target muscle will have a positive impact on the effectiveness of the session.

*Control the eccentric* - the eccentric (lowering) phase of a lift is important because it is an opportunity to expose your muscle to stress in its strongest part of the lift. Take the bench press, if you drop the bar to your chest rather than controlling the lowering phase of the lift, you are missing out on a huge proportion of the exercise's potential benefit.

*Keep tension on the muscle* - rather than jolting your joints and locking out on every repetition, aim to maintain tension in the muscle by keeping a softness in your joints, particularly during machine and isolation moves. This method does not included deadlifts, squats and bench press.

*Set up to be stable* - before you lift, always brace your core by taking a deep breath and contracting your abs. It also makes sense to recruit your glutes to give your entire body more stability and make it more able to perform the lift.

*Get your breath sorted* - breathing properly will ensure that you are strong and stable in the key parts of a repetition. Take a breath before you do a repetition and exhale as you complete the repetition. Repeat the cycle.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Collagen Supplement.

Please read if you have a skin issue:-*

I have discussed Collagen in Post 220 on page 11 of my Journal. I said I only take it the odd time, but after writing the post I thought use it. So I started taking Collagen daily. I have a skin issue, like dermatitis or eczema mainly on my hands now. I've managed to clear it on other parts of my body with allergy tests and trying a lot of things etc etc.

Well, can't believe it but my hands have completely healed up and the skin looks great! It is definitely the Collagen Supplement that has done this. I knew it was good for skin, but not healing up eczema etc. Glad I wrote that post on Collagen now, though I would have taken the Collagen supplement in the end.

Hey, this Journal is helping me, SO it must be helping my Journal readers..... 👌💪💯


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Gym Tips.

Switch your phone off* - Instead of mucking around with your phone during your rest, work on mobility instead. Rest periods are a great chance to do extra mobility work on your problem areas. If your hips are tight then spend your rest stretching to open them up before going back to your workout. This means you don't have to spend ages at the beginning and end of your sessions mobilising and warming up, and you'll get more recovery in throughout your training week.

*Plan to succeed* - going to the gym with no plan, in your head or on paper, will ensure that you spend the first 20 minutes wandering around thinking about what to do. By planning ahead you can ensure that your sessions are doing what they're meant to and you get them done in a respectable amount of time. You can even work out how long each set will take and have your rest times planned out too. Doing this you will know how long you are going to take to finish your session.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Foam Rolling in Bodybuilding.*

Stay injury free and on track to hit any fitness goal by including foam rolling in your recovery. One of the best ways of hitting your fitness goals is being good at avoiding injury lay-offs. That's because consistency is one of the most important factors in determining your progress, and any injury will interrupt your training schedule. One simple way of reducing your injury risk is to do some soft-tissue work in the form of foam rolling. Applying pressure to trigger points in your muscles with a foam roller improves recovery by boosting blood flow and restoring elasticity quickly. Start with a soft roller. If you start using a roller that is to hard you will come off it more tense than you started. You want to be able to relax the muscle you are massaging. The best time to foam roll is when your muscles are warm. Maybe after a warm up or after your workout. But if the only time you have is when you are watching TV that's fine - if it's at the end of the day your muscles will be ready. Aim for three to five minutes on each body part. Roll slowly and pause over sore knots until they ease. If you can find ten minutes of your day three times a week, that will be great.

*Target Lats* - lie on one side so the roller is just below your armpit. Roll along your side until you get to the bottom of your ribs, then roll back the other way.

*Target Upper Back* - position the roller under your upper back, then raise your hips off the floor so your back is flat. Roll down to your mid back, then roll back up to the start.

*Target Hamstrings* - position the roller just below your backside with your torso upright and your hands on the floor for balance. Roll all the way down to just below the knee, then roll all the way back again.

*Target Glutes* - sit on the roller with it positioned at the top of your backside. Place your palms on the floor for stability and cross one leg over the opposite knee. Roll back and forth along the buttock.

There are rollers in the gym I am a member of and they are used. Cheers.


----------



## hmgs

A good option, and some times a little better (especially for glutes/“sit muscles”) is to use a small ball - 8” to 10” - in much the same fashion as a roller. Look up Yamuna body ball - a relaxing pose is to lay face down, with the ball just above the pubic bone, stretching the abs out…


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Yamuna Body Ball.*

Thanks again HMGS, looked it up and had a read. For my Journal readers, the Yamuna Body Ball was created by a Yoga specialist with 30 years experience. Yamuna - named after the specialist. There are different sizes of body balls, even one for the face. There are video's available to show how to use. They are used in a similar way to the Foam Rollers as discussed above (Post 272) and for the same reasons. I agree with HMGS, the Yamuna Body Ball looks to be a better option than the Foam Rollers watching the video link provided above.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*M&S Eat Well meal.*

Another M&S Eat Well meal I thought I would mention is detailed below. M&S Eat Well was originally M&S Balanced for You. Read on:-

*Scottish Salmon & Watercress.*

Scottish salmon with potatoes, broccoli and a creamy watercress sauce. This meal comes in a plastic tray with a film top. The meal is microwave only and it takes 5 minutes. I do it a bit less as it is to hot. Great meal if you have numerous meals a day. The meal provides:-

Calories = 316
Protein = 28g
Carbohydrates = 23g (sugar = 10g)
Fat = 11g (saturate = 2.6g)
Fibre = 5g

There is a big piece of salmon and the potatoes are small new potatoes. The meal is 380g and filling. The meal taste great. The price is £4 from memory. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Stoke your Metabolism with Spice.*

Weigh less with these fat-burning staples:-

*Cayenne Pepper (+15%)* - A university study found that Cayenne Pepper boosts the rate at which you metabolise fat by 15 - 20% for 3 hours after eating. Plus, it lowers your appetite. Hot Stuff!

*Cinnamon (+20%)* - A research study found that Cinnamon makes fat cells more responsive to insulin, upping metabolism by 20%.

*Ginger (+20%)* - I have written about Ginger (Post 119 on Page 6 of my Journal) A research study found that Ginger boosts your metabolism by 20%. Add to boiling water for a calorie culling tea.

*Mustard (+25%)* - A university study found that a half teaspoon of Mustard boosts your calorie burn by 20 - 25% almost instantly.

*Water (+30%)* - I have written about Water (Post 101 on Page 6 of my Journal) In a study Water was found to raise the metabolism of fat storing adipose tissue by up to 30%. As stated in my Post on water - drink it below 5°c then your body burns energy warming the water up before it is absorbed.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Optimum Nutrition CLA Softgels.*

These fat loss pills came top in a test. CLA is famous for it's fat burning potential and as little as 1.7g a day has been found to speed up weight loss. This works for big guys trying to shed the flab and men who what to uncover their six pack. Excellent value too. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

6th February 2022.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs*
Lat pull down 3×15 - 100lbs
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *100lb*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, flew through it, must be the Ashwagandha and I didn't have my Beetroot Juice prior either... 🙆 Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50% Casein) drink and a bit later - a lovely high protein Sunday roast at my local, after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Morrisons Nourish meal (The saga....)*

I wrote a Post about an excellent Morrisons Nourish meal - Spiced Chicken Biryani (Post 99 on Page 5 of my Journal). Then Morrisons changed the Spiced Chicken Biryani Nourish meal for the worst and made it cheaper (Post 223 on page 12 of my Journal). I then commented that I had contacted Morrisons about this Nourish meal change and basically said the Nourish meal needed to be put back to it's original recipe, amongst other things. (Post 238 on Page 12 of my Journal). Finally, I said I have had no reply from Morrisons but they have made a Spiced Chicken Biryani with the right amount of protein but even more fat within their "The Best" range of meals (Post 252 on Page 13 on my Journal).

I have had a look at the Morrisons Nourish meals and the Spiced Chicken Biryani meal *looks to have been* *put back to it's original recipe* (as Post 99 on Page 5 of my Journal) and the price has gone up to £3.50. *Edited - *Their website has not changed nutrition wise. Therefore I will double check and update this post.... 😏 Morrisons *has replied wanting more detail,* that is done. Morrisons *has replied again* and sent my original email to the suppliers of the meal for comment. Morrisons *has replied again* and said they have been onto the supplier but a change in the meal may take a while. *Conclusion* -The meal does looks to have changed now with more chicken in it. I think that may be it. Still don't think this meal matches the original recipe but it's better than it was. Price reduced to £3. Date now February 2022. cheers. No more updates.

I bought a different Nourish meal tonight and that was £3.00, but it has 29g Protein, 38g of carbohydrates, 8g of fat and 7g of fibre. Now that is a Nourish meal....


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Ashwagandha, Turmeric, Laxogenin and Fenugreek.*

I have written Posts on the above within my Journal. Here is a bit more information on them. The above are all Adaptogens. An Adaptogen helps your body adjust to physical, chemical or biological stress. An Adaptogen also stimulates your body's stress protection response and helps its systems return to a balanced state called Homeostasis. Adaptogens:-

Boost testosterone
Have many health benefits
Good for hormone imbalance
Good for general wellbeing

In addition they are also classed as a plant based anabolic with adaptogenic properties. The Ashwagandha Withanolides are polyoxygenated steroids. Laxogenin is a plant steroid. One of Turmeric's anabolic effects is the fact it has potent anti-catabolic properties.

Just thought I would add a bit more to what I have already posted about Ashwagandha, Tumeric, Laxogenin and Fenugreek. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

8th February 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs*
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *100lb*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, I feel stronger and felt I could further increase the weight on some exercises, it must be the Ashwagandha. In addition for a bit of fun, I tried to see what weight I could handle just doing 5 repetitions on the Lat Pull Down exercise, after young Alex managed 86kg (Alex has a Journal). I managed 132lbs/60kg in the end, he beat me.... With doing this I noted I could now manage 110lbs × 15 repetitions, so I have increased the weight on the Lat Pull Down exercise, in red above. Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50% Casein) drink with BCAA's (selling them at half price in H&B) after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at Page one, as I have added information that may help you with your bodybuilding and training goals. Some I had already investigated prior to this Journal and the rest thereafter. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Morrisons Nourish meal (another).*

I have started on nutritious meals a while ago, so why stop, nourishment is a big part of bodybuilding. Here is another Morrisons Nourish meal that hasn't been changed. There is a range of these meals. This meal is:-

*Naked Chicken Katsu Curry*

Cooked chicken breast in a mildly spiced coconut curry sauce with long grain rice, soybeans mix, Asian style pickled cabbage, mangetout and green beans. This product contains alcohol. The meal is 400g and comes in a plastic tray with a film top. Microwave only in 4 minutes. The meal provides:-

Calories = 357
Protein = 29g
Carbohydrates = 39g (sugar = 10.5)
Fat = 7.9g (saturate = 2.5g)
Fibre = 7.2g

This meal taste great and is filling for 400g. M&S do the same meal and I have written a post on that meal. The M&S version is slightly better. If you have numerous meals a day, this one is worth trying. The price is £3.50. If this Morrisons Nourish meal is changed, I will edit out this post but I can't see it at that price. Cheers and eat well.


----------



## hmgs

£3.50? Brian you should really look to be making & cooking this yourself. Curry houses have a big vat of ‘base’ sauce to which they add the various ingredients for the different curries. You could batch cook & freeze, saving cash and time. A microwave rice cooker is a godsend too.
BTW tried Morrisons immunity shots - FML their definition of mild is a little _off_. Nice though.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*USN All in One Muscle Fuel Anabolic.*

This is the protein powder I use. I commented within Post 59 on Page 3 of my Journal that this protein powder may be irritating my skin, it is me not the USN product. I don't think I got back to my Journal readers on this. I haven't used it for a while but like I said it is my allergy not this USN protein powder. I am going to start using it again, as I have a full unopened tub to use.

Partly why I have brought this up is because within my first post on page 1 I have mentioned I had seen a new tub of USN All in One Muscle Fuel Anabolic with a different design and the ingredients indicated a new formulation. Six protein sources where it was five. There are other additions to this new formulation including 7g of Creatine where is was 5g. I am not a nutritional scientist/expert but this new formulation is an improvement in a few ways. I have noticed this new formulation is beginning to come on the market in the 4kg tubs. Not seen this new formulation in the 2kg tubs yet. Bodybuilding Warehouse looks to have it in 4kg tubs. There is still a lot of the old formulation on the market.

If you want the new formulation, make sure you are getting the new formulation by looking for Micellar Casein as this is new to the new formulation and so is 7g Creatine per serving! Micellar Casein was not in the old formulation. I will write a post on the new formulation of USN All in One Muscle Fuel when I can get the exact and correct details. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

hmgs said:


> £3.50? Brian you should really look to be making & cooking this yourself. Curry houses have a big vat of ‘base’ sauce to which they add the various ingredients for the different curries. You could batch cook & freeze, saving cash and time. A microwave rice cooker is a godsend too.
> BTW tried Morrisons immunity shots - FML their definition of mild is a little _off_. Nice though.


Thanks HMGS, I'm not a good cook but will look into it. I'm doing improvements on my property and the cooker has seen better days. When I've got the improvements done I'll have to take cooking up. Cheers.

I will look out for these immunity shots, Vitamin D3 is essential, Cayenne Pepper can help you lose weight and Turmeric has potent anti-Catabolic properties.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*PE Nutrition Performance BCAA Powder.*

PE = Precision Engineered. I think it is H&B's own brand. I bought this BCAA powder on offer as the best before date is close. £7.50. I bought the strawberry and watermelon flavour. I have discussed Branched Chain Amino Acids (BCAA's) in Post 147 on Page 8 of my Journal. They are three important muscle building Essential Amino Acids - Isoleucine, Leucine and Valine. Unfortunately it leaves out Lysine which is not a BCAA but a very important muscle building Essential Amino Acid. You can take BCAA's before, during and after a workout. It is a recommended supplement for Bodybuilding, but there have been discussions for years over is it worth buying. Personally I don't really know the answer. Some say buying the nine Essential Amino Acid capsules or whatever is a better option, possibly because then Valine would be included. All the supplement does is boost your BCAA intake on top of your protein intake which has all Essential Amino Acids in. The main reason I have mentioned it is, if you are thinking of buying this actual BCAA Powder, don't buy this flavour! I can't taste strawberry, all I taste is sour watermelon! You can drink it but I have tasted better. I put it in my Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50%Whey/50% Casein) drink and that quelled the sour watermelon taste somewhat. I then added it to a bowl of Weetabix and all I could taste was sour watermelon, it drowned the taste of Weetabix and milk. There you go! Personally, there are other supplements more important, it was because of the offer I bought it. I'll leave it to you! Cheers and drink it quick!

*Edited* - now I have had a few drinks using this, the taste is not as bad!!!


----------



## Brian Multigym

11th February 2022.

Trained early afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs*
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *100lb*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Could have trained late last night actually but left it to today. Went well, I feel stronger and some exercises are getting easier already, it must be the Ashwagandha. When this happens I do more repetitions for a while before upping the weight - don't think I have mentioned I do this in my past training progressed Posts. Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50% Casein) drink with BCAA's added after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Thought I would point out as I have failed to mention it within some of my training progressed posts is - when a certain exercise is getting easier, I up the repetitions for a while before increasing the weight. This is to save an injury and it is also easier on my old muscles when I increase the weight. Thank you, as I am not going to edit all those training posts... 😨


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Foods some bodybuilders cut out:-*

Dairy, Gluten, Sugar and red meat - should you really be cutting one, two or all out? Every few weeks a new food group is vilified. But this paranoia can do more harm than the foods themselves. By unnecessarily eliminating foods from your diet, you risk becoming deficient in nutrients, warns a Nutritionist. The fibre in wholegrains, say, or vitamin B12 in meat. It can be a psychological problem too. You've heard of the placebo effect, well, there is also a nocebo effect, in which you experience side effects from something benign. In a study people who complained of gluten related symptoms were asked to consume a muffin. Some ate one containing 11g of gluten, others unknowingly ate a free from treat. Yet both groups reported feeling worse afterwards. So, "suspect" foods needn't always be avoided. Instead, try consuming them at smarter times:-

*Red meat* - Avoid eating too much meat before training. It has a slower rate of digestion, leaving you with an unsettled stomach. Save it for your post workout refuel. Me - I remember rugby players used to have a big steak meal not many hours before a match, don't think they do it now..

*Sugar* - Carbohydrates drive your performance, so get your sweet fix before or after your sessions - or during if you are exercising continuously over 90 minutes.

*Dairy* - Milk is excellent after training for the three R's: Repair (Protein), Replenish (Carbohydrates) and Rehydrate (Fluid). Go full fat for more muscle protein synthesis.

*Gluten* - Test, don't guess. Some fibrous wheat based foods can cause bloating, which isn't ideal before the gym. But if you feel fine eating bread, enjoy a post workout sandwich.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Testosterone Tips.*

Swap your pre-workout coffee with a green tea. High levels of caffeine can spike Cortisol, which inhibits Testosterone release.

Brave a cryotherapy chamber after an explosive workout to boost Testosterone synthesis. A cold shower will work too.

Most Testosterone is produced during sleep, so make it an early night. A magnesium supplement will help you to drift off.

Reapply aftershave before dinner. A Japanese study found aftershave scents up your Testosterone levels, aiding muscle recovery.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Hypoxic Chambers - Raise your Growth Hormone.*

Expect to see Hypoxic Chambers in your gym soon, (me - ?) as they cross over from the professional to the recreational athlete. They work by simulating the lower oxygen levels of higher altitudes, promising to elevate your endurance and shift your calorie burn up a gear. New research suggests that they can give your strength gains a lift too: reducing your supply of oxygen could be the fastest way to spike your levels of Growth Hormone, which means it's well worth out-muscling the lean long-distance athletes hogging the valuable real estate inside the chamber. Sports scientists asked test subjects to complete the same workout twice - once in "normal" atmosphere with 21% oxygen, then again in a Hypoxic Chamber in a far thinner atmosphere with just 13% oxygen concentration - equivalent to an altitude of 3.7km. Subjects completed 5 sets of 14 repetitions of bench presses and leg presses at 50% of their one repetition Max, resting for 60 seconds between sets. While the subjects reported no difference in fatigue - which crucially means they can train at the same intensity and complete the same volume of workout - levels of Growth Hormone in their blood skyrocketed when they trained in hypoxia (in the Hypoxic Chamber). Once released, Growth Hormone stimulates your liver to make IGF-1, which triggers growth and repair of muscle tissue. So, take a barbell into the Hypoxic Chamber and spend 15 minutes working through big compound lifts such as deadlifts and squats for maximum benefit. You'll return to sea level with new heights of strength.

I can't imagine a Hypoxic Chamber in my gym, but gyms of the future who knows. I'd need a few shots of my inhaler first... 😰 Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Compression wear for Recovery.*

Surprised I haven't mentioned this before. Told about it by a friend that was a semi-professional racing cyclist. After a strenuous workout, swap your joggers and sweatshirt for compression wear when sitting on the sofa post workout. Compression leggings/tights and top is what you need. Compression does actually speed up recovery post workout. I have since read about it and my friend was right. Bodybuilders that use compression feel less pain (DOMS) the next day. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Bodybuilding tip:-*

I have written a post on HMB (Post 97 on page 5 of my Journal). A Bodybuilding tip is - take a HMB supplement before bed. HMB is a metabolite of Essential Amino Acid Leucine, it slows muscle loss and halts Protein breakdown. Cheers.


----------



## hmgs

Here’s an interesting comment on a meta-analysis of HMB…
_“the large changes seen by Nissen et al (7) may have been because HMB was ingested *with* 37 g of milk protein.”_
Quite an interesting read too; Bill Philips would be turning in his grave!*

*except he’s not dead & made loadsa money off of it (HMB)


----------



## Brian Multigym

Thanks again HMGS. Had a read. To be honest, I personally wouldn't have expected the supplement to produce that effect - increasing muscle to that amount. In fact, I haven't seen those studies. I wrote my original post about HMB from an educated source, could have even been medical. From your link provided there were improvements in areas where HMB is said to have effects, though small. That is all I would personally expect really from HMB. I haven't actually bought the supplement, but it is in a top brand All in One protein powder I buy. This is why I investigated HMB actually and wrote my original post. If HMB put 1/2lb on me I would be happy... Cheers mate.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*TheraGun G2Pro - a Gun that Heals.*

It looks like a power drill, but this is the smartest thing to use on your aching limbs after a tough session. It won't even hurt that much either. The TheraGun G2Pro is already used by NBA players and Cross Fit athletes, but now it has finally found it's way into the hands of the recreational athlete. Using vibration therapy, it chips away at muscle and joint pain, relieves spasms and knots, improves mobility and even breaks up scar tissue. It takes just 15 minutes to use and you can do it in front of the TV.

80lb is the pressure that each revolution applies to you aching quads, which is almost the force of a hammer hitting a nail, over and over again.

2,500 is the number of times the TheraGun fires per minute to give you deep muscle fibre activation and accelerated recovery.

1.6cm the TheraGun gets below the surface and truly rehabilitates your muscles, each pulse jabs down further than a centimetre into areas of tightness.

40 percussions per second combine with the TheraGun's amplitude and rotational force to block the muscle's pain signals from reaching your brain. It may look and sound mean, but it is far kinder than the nodules of you standard foam roller.

45 minutes from one charge. The TheraGun's lithium Tech battery will see you through a week of post workout massage sessions.

With four AmpBIT foam attachments and the same number of angle settings, your knots etc have nowhere to hide from the TheraGun's healing barrage.

I may buy one, as I once pulled my left hamstring, not training actually, and there will be scar tissue as it seems to be not as strong as my other hamstring when progressing leg curls. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## hmgs

Had a ‘cheap’ knockoff for a few years now Bri. Best investment I’ve made - admittedly I have once had to disassemble & reassemble - but she’s been golden since (I have some threadtite if it happens again)
Been used more or less daily since new. Holds charge well for two or three sessions, depending upon how much pain, er, pressure our lass exerts!
Buy one now, you won’t regret it (but don’t pay over £60!)


----------



## Brian Multigym

hmgs said:


> Had a ‘cheap’ knockoff for a few years now Bri. Best investment I’ve made - admittedly I have once had to disassemble & reassemble - but she’s been golden since (I have some threadtite if it happens again)
> Been used more or less daily since new. Holds charge well for two or three sessions, depending upon how much pain, er, pressure our lass exerts!
> Buy one now, you won’t regret it (but don’t pay over £60!)


Thanks for that HMGS, I thought they probably help sore muscles etc, but good to hear you have had good service from one and it does what it is supposed to do. I will definitely look into this one, not priced the other but I doubt it is cheap. I am definitely buying one in the near future. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

14th February 2022

I should have trained today on my "beloved" Multigym. Only a few beers yesterday, but my legs must have cramped during the night as they were sore today. 😕 Can't think of anything else. Soreness going off now so will be tomorrow. Don't like to miss a session, always been like that. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*DOMS Disposal.*

Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness (DOMS). Maximise your recovery with this minute by minute guide to repair:-

*1 Minute* - It's a pain, but experts found 20 minutes of Foam Rolling after your workout cuts DOMS and boosts performance during the next 48 hours.

*20 Minutes* - Jump in a hot bath instead of a traditional icy one after Foam Rolling. Scientists revealed that increasing your muscle temperature speeds your post workout recovery.

*60 Minutes* - Ditch your joggers and top for compression tights and top to wind down (As mentioned previously within my Journal). A university study found wearing compression wear after training slashes next day soreness.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added information that may help you with your bodybuilding goals. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

15th February 2022.

Trained early afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs*
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *100lb*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Should have trained yesterday but legs were still sore. Went well, I feel stronger and some exercises are getting easier already, it must be the Ashwagandha. When this happens I do more repetitions for a while before upping the weight. Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. Chicken sandwiches and drink with BCAA's added after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Meditation and Bodybuilding.*

5 minutes to soothe daily anxiety and build new muscle! Read on:-

Meditation and muscle building are far from conventional training buddies: for most people, a serene, cross-legged headspace session sits at the opposite end of the spectrum, to say, Bodybuilding and cross fit workouts. But new research suggests that, to amp up your training, you need to keep calm and carry on. University research found that subjects who meditated for five minutes a day significantly lowered levels of the stress hormone cortisol in their blood, helping to improve their mood and mental health. (From Posts within my Journal, lowering Cortisol increases testosterone.) However, they also had increased levels of testosterone and growth hormone: crucial physiological ingredients in the recipe for muscle gain. These anabolic hormones spike in the absence of cortisol. Testosterone helps your body build muscle by increasing your rate of protein synthesis and boosting the number of muscle fibre precursor cells. Meanwhile, growth hormone does precisely what its name promises and delivers new muscle mass. *So*, consider five minutes of meditation your new pre-workout supplement.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Only Calories really Count.*

Tallying kcals may be out of fashion - now replaced by modish macros - but when it comes to weigh loss, it's the only strategy that adds up!

Can trending eating plans such as intermittent fasting or the ketogenic diet actually speed up my weight loss? The simple answer is yes. Many people assume that there must be a complex biochemical reason why these diets work, but the reality is far more mundane. It's all just maths: simple addition and subtraction, the sort you can do in your head. If we consider intermittent fasting, (me - some bodybuilders do this to increase Growth Hormone) all you are doing by creating arbitrary boundaries around the times you can eat is limiting the amount of calories you consume over a given period of time. Similarly, by cutting out a food group, or even an entire macro nutrient (in the 1980's it was fat, in the 1990's it was carbohydrates and more recently, it's meat and dairy), you end up reducing your calories intake. If your activity levels stay consistent, then the resulting calorie deficit will translate into weight loss. Over time, however, you might inevitability find a replacement food from within your "permitted" group and the deficit is nullified. For example, if you remove the roast potatoes from Sunday lunch to take out carbohydrates, you will consume fewer calories and lose weight. When, after a few weeks, you realise you are still hungry on Sunday afternoon and replace the potatoes with extra beef, the weight piles back on. The 16:8 diet is foiled in a similar way. Not eating after 6pm is an easy way to cut out a late night snack habit and reduce overall calorie consumption across the day. However, you might come up with a solution to that hunger by getting a few snacks in by 5:55pm, then the deficit will be reversed and the weight will go back on again, even though you are following the rules. When a Nutrition Journal study compared intermittent fasting to calorie restriction, subjects lost an average of 1.25kg a month through calorie restriction, while the fasters only shed 473g. There is more to health than calories. A low calorie diet that lacks the proper balance of vitamins, minerals, fibre and macro nutrients will do little to help you feel great and train hard. Yet, once you cut through the fancy marketing spiel and the celebrity endorsed books, it becomes clear that the relationship between food and weight loss is still defined by simple calories! It's energy in versus energy out. The most successful eating plan is the one you can stick to. It's a numbers game plain and simple. Start counting.

Nutrition Journal review of eating plans found no link between meal frequency, timing and energy balance - and therefore weight loss.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Calories do Count.*

Get the big factors, such as total calorie intake, under control and you'll make eating for your goals a whole lot easier.

*Basic Intake Calculation.*

Take your bodyweight, if working in kilos, multiply it by 22. If you are working in lbs multiply it by 10. Then multiply that number by the ranges in one of the four activity multipliers that are listed below. This gives you an approximate range for your calorie intake. These activity multipliers are designed specifically for bodybuilders who lift weights. They combine the activity level of your day with the fact you train hard several times a week, rather than combining your general activity with exercise (as most of these multipliers do).

Sedentary life plus three to six days of weight training a week: Multiply by 1.3-1.6.
Lightly active plus three to six days of weight training a week: Multiply by 1.5-1.8.
Active plus three to six days of weight training a week: Multiply by 1.7-2.0.
Very active plus three to six days of weight training a week: Multiply by 1.9-2.2.

Example - 92kg person, sedentary with three to six days lifting. Calculation:-

92×22 = 2,024
2,024×1.3 = 2,630 calories
2024×1.6 = 3,240 calories

By this calculation, this person may maintain their weight anywhere between 2,630 to 3,240 calories. A broad range, but it gives you something useful to work with. You can calculate using your ratio (%) of protein, carbohydrates and fat (Macro Nutrients with their calories per gram) your maintenance calories within the figures above. This isn't 100% accurate so to make it more accurate a couple of weeks of consistency and monitoring is required. Over two weeks, track your daily calorie intake, then take the seven day average for both weeks. Do the same thing with your daily bodyweight. Weigh in everyday, under the same conditions and calculate a seven day average to monitor how your weight changes. One relevant bit of information is the fact a 1,000 daily calorie deficit should create roughly 2lb (1kg) loss of bodyweight over the course of a week. And roughly the same should be true in reverse if you are in surplus. From above example, in week one your weight averaged 92.0kg while eating 2,800 calories on average each day. In week two you are averaging 91.8kg at 2,830 calories a day. So that means you have you have lost about 200g (or 0.2kg) eating a daily average of 2,830 calories. From above 1kg loss in a week equates roughly to a daily deficit of 1,000 calories, so the calculation would be 0.2×1000, which equals a slight deficit of approximately 200 calories a day. Not 100% accurate, but it is more accurate than just using the multiplier figures. It can be adjusted and modified over more time to get it spot on. From this example your maintenance calorie intake appears to be 3,030 calories.

*The Next Step.*

Now you have something to work with. If you know what you need to maintain weight, you know what you need to gain or lose weight. If you know how many calories you need, you can work out where those calories are coming from. Again, Protein, carbohydrates and fat (Macro Nutrients).

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Macro-Nutrients Ratio and Calories.* (For Post 306)

To complete Post 306 above you need to know your ratio in percent (%) of Macro-Nutrients (Protein, Carbohydrates and Fat) you are to use and their calories per gram (g). Then you can work out your Protein, Carbohydrates and Fat, calculating backwards, from your maintenance calories as worked out using the process within Post 306. There are a few ratios (%) for Macro-Nutrients and it depends on your goals, but I will post the common ones below. Also below is Macro-Nutrients calories per gram. Remember your Protein should contain all nine essential amino acids!

In addition please look at Post 100 on Page 5 of my Journal where I have given Protein, Carbohydrates and Fat in grams (g) per lb of bodyweight. This is in essence is another ratio that bodybuilders use. You could actually use this and calculate total daily calories with the information below. Then compare and adjust if needed to your calculated maintenance calories from calculations in Post 306 above.

Ratio of Macro-Nutrients (common) is as follows:-

40/30/30 = 40% Protein, 30% Carbohydrates and Fat. (100%)
40/40/20 = 40% Protein and Carbohydrates, 20% Fat. (100%)

Macro-Nutrients per gram (g) into calories (kcal) is as follows:-

*Protein* = one gram of protein = 4 calories.
*Carbohydrates* = one gram of carbohydrates = 4 calories.
*Fat* = one gram of fat = 9 calories.

There you go and best of luck. Being honest, I have never gone into calculating my calories outlined in Post 306 and this one, but thought I would post about it for my Journal readers. I have never held a lot of fat though. Why I have never really seen the need to do all these calorie calculations is, I seem to know the foods/snacks to leave out and just eat healthy, been like that all my life. Just did it, that's the way I am and so I have always been slim. Anyway, if you want to do the calculations and get your macros exact, be my guest and I hope it works out and you have a slim but muscular physique! Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Like I have said previously, I don't copy and paste, all posts apart from my training progressed posts, are fully typed using a tablet. I type from my investigations in my own words normally. Looking back at the last few posts, I think I need to condense a bit more. Hard when you get into a subject like the above posts. Thanks for reading it, it makes it worth it!


----------



## Brian Multigym

18th February 2022.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs*
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *100lb*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well. I didn't feel stronger this afternoon but some exercises are getting easier already, it must be the Ashwagandha. When this happens I do more repetitions for a while before upping the weight. Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50%Casein) drink with BCAA's added after. Morrisons Nourish meal an hour later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Two Hours to Fight Infection.*

The consensus has been that a relentless winter training schedule can lead to a debilitating case of man flu: repetition yourself into the ground and your defences will crumble. But researchers at a university NOW believe exercise actually boosts your immunity. During exercise, the number of infection-fighting T cells in the blood can increase to 10 times the normal amount. In earlier studies, scientists noted a steep decline of these lymphocytes in the hours following a workout and assumed they were being lost or destroyed - leaving the body open to illness. However, according to new research, the cells are simply being relocated to areas more susceptible to infection, your lungs for example, ready to repel invading pathogens. Working out for two hours was found to provide the optimal boost to your defences. So get down that cold gym and get training, add cardio to make it two hours if need be! Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Ibuprofen not for DOMS.*

Staving off legs day DOMS (Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness) by dosing up on anti-inflammatories comes with unexpected side effects. Swedish scientists found that gym goers who took a standard 24 hour dose for eight weeks experienced half as much muscle growth as a control group, plus gained less strength. That's gotta hurt!

In addition, Ibuprofen can reduce the production of Testosterone in men.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Sodium Bicarbonate for Bodybuilding?*

You may know it better as bicarbonate of soda. A Danish review found it was as effective for boosting stamina as many sports supplements. A 20g pre-gym hit neutralises lactic acid, dousing muscle burn.

Me - *Lactic Acid (Lactate) *buildup occurs when there's not enough oxygen in the muscles to breakdown glucose and glycogen. Usually with an intense workout. Your body can convert lactic acid (lactate) to energy without using oxygen. Lactic acid (lactate) can build up in your bloodstream faster than you can burn it off. To reduce lactic acid (lactate), take a rest period off your training. Lactic acid (lactate) usually clears, after you stop training for the day, and can take a few hours to more than 24 hours. Some bodybuilders think longer. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Glycine and sleep.*

In the exhaustive search for a sleep aid that actually lives up to it's name, amino acid Glycine is a promising contender. A 3g scoop, an hour before bed, has been shown to aid quality rest, plus boost mood the next day. It's naturally sweet, so add it to your coffee - decaf of course. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Vitamin D3.*

All experts agree, you need more vitamin D. Heart and bone protecting benefits aside, it's also proven to boost muscle strength, with D3 about 87% stronger than D2. Get your money's worth.


----------



## hmgs

Brian Multigym said:


> *Ibuprofen not for DOMS.*
> 
> Staving off legs day DOMS (Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness) by dosing up on anti-inflammatories comes with unexpected side effects. Swedish scientists found that gym goers who took a standard 24 hour dose for eight weeks experienced half as much muscle growth as a control group, plus gained less strength. That's gotta hurt!
> 
> In addition, Ibuprofen can reduce the production of Testosterone in men.


True. Paracetamol as a none-NSAID would be my goto. As a side note, it may also be ergogenic too - 1500mg half an hour before a workout… What do you think?


----------



## Brian Multigym

Interesting read HMGS. I have never read anything like that about Paracetamol. The report also comments on Ibuprofen saying roughly the same as my Post 311 above. I think the report is very good, looked into all studies carried out on Paracetamol and it looks like Paracetamol does help performance. I think I will give the Paracetamol a try. Thanks HMGS.

My journal readers that have read about Ibuprofen above, please click on the link provided by HMGS above to read the opposite about Paracetamol. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

21st February 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs*
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *100lb*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, but I had to do a few exercises with lighter weight as I pulled my back after training on Friday. It wasn't bad, but I rested up over the weekend, as I don't want to miss training. I didn't feel stronger this evening but some exercises are getting easier already, it must be the Ashwagandha. When this happens I do more repetitions for a while before upping the weight. Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50%Casein) drink after. M&S chicken arrabbiata meal an hour later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

As you can see above I have pulled my back again. It was next to nothing that pulled it, just over stretched it. I have never pulled it training, mainly working on cars and lifting things you should really use an appliance to lift. Look after your back, as I have said prior in my Journal - it is never the same again. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Gelatin for Bodybuilding.*

The Haribo ingredient, when combined with vitamin C and taken as a pre-workout supplement, helps to rebuild ligaments and tendons worn down by training. Sadly, the aforementioned sweets won't do the same job, not even the "fruit" ones.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Beetroot Juice for Bodybuilding.*

Already written Post 49 on Page 3 of my Journal on Beetroot Juice.

Already a favourite for purple tongued endurance athletes, Beetroots high nitrate levels help to deliver oxygen around the body, like legal erythropoietin (EPO). More recently, a university study found that taking shots of Beetroot Juice before training resulted in better "brain connectivity". It's the smart Pre-Workout drink.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Magnesium.*

Research suggests over half of us are deficient in this mineral, which is linked to a spectrum of health benefits. It improves sleep quality and according to university research, helps maintain your aerobic capacity. Look for the word "citrate" on the label: oxide and chloride varieties are harder to absorb.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Type 2 Collagen.*

Already written Post 220 on Page 11 of my Journal on Collagen.

Collagen Type 2 is now being lauded for for it's ability to strengthen joints and ease pain. If mobility work is your stumbling block, this will loosen things up.

Me - There are numerous Types of Collagen but Type 1, Type 2 and Type 3 are the most common. Collagen comes as Marine Collagen from fish and/or Bovine Collagen from Cattle.

Marine Collagen for Types 1 and 2
Bovine Collagen for Types 1 and 3

Type 1 mainly for skin, muscles, tendons, blood vessels and bones.
Type 2 mainly for connective tissue - joints and spinal disks.
Type 3 mainly for muscles, skin and blood vessels.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added information that may help you with your bodybuilding or fitness goals. All investigated. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

24th February 2022.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs*
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *100lb*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, my back is a lot better. I did feel stronger this afternoon and some exercises are getting easier already, it must be the Ashwagandha. When this happens I do more repetitions for a while before upping the weight. Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. Arla SKYR Natural Yogurt (20g+ protein serving) after. Morrisons Nourish chicken katsu curry meal an hour later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## PaulNe

Brian Multigym said:


> As you can see above I have pulled my back again. It was next to nothing that pulled it, just over stretched it. I have never pulled it training, mainly working on cars and lifting things you should really use an appliance to lift. Look after your back, as I have said prior in my Journal - it is never the same again. Cheers.


Injuries are a nightmare. Once you injure something it is always prone to injury. I've got a reoccurring strain to my trap which effects my neck. Nothing major but always pops up. Should really do mobility and stretching more. Might be worth writing up about mobility exercises as part of your journal mate


----------



## Brian Multigym

PaulNe said:


> Injuries are a nightmare. Once you injure something it is always prone to injury. I've got a reoccurring strain to my trap which effects my neck. Nothing major but always pops up. Should really do mobility and stretching more. Might be worth writing up about mobility exercises as part of your journal mate


I'm running out of topics so leave it with me Paul....👍 Absolutely agree, once a muscle is pulled or damaged, rarely it is the same as was and back muscles are definitely rarely the same again.


----------



## hmgs

Brian Multigym said:


> I'm running out of topics so leave it with me Paul....👍 Absolutely agree, once a muscle is pulled or damaged, rarely it is the same as was and back muscles are definitely rarely the same again.


Possibly faulty reprogramming of the synapses by traumatic event - but like a short circuit?


----------



## Brian Multigym

hmgs said:


> Possibly faulty reprogramming of the synapses by traumatic event - but like a short circuit?


Very possibly now I have looked it up, in conjunction with muscle damage. Thanks HMGS.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Warming up before a Workout.*

You should warm up before weightlifting for 10 minutes. I know a lot of bodybuilders leave warming up out as they want to get their training routine completed as quickly as possible. I've been the same the odd time when younger, but mainly I use light weight on the exercise I'm going to progress and do some repetitions prior to weightlifting. This is actually recommended. Anyway, read on:-

When you do a warm up around a workout like weightlifting, you get three benefits:-

You increase your range of motion.
You decrease your chances of injury.
You create more permanent change in your muscles.

Incorporating weights in your workout can target so many different muscle groups and there are a few ways to warm up. Below are some options all of which should be done for 5 to 10 minutes before your workout.

*1*. Cardio - start with some light cardio like a fast walk or gentle jog on the treadmill or incorporate another piece of cardio equipment like a stationary bike. Gradually up the intensity until you can feel a moderate increase in heart rate and have a slight sweat going. (Me - when I attend my gym, I actually use the treadmill for a fast walk for a few miles.)

*2*. Foam Rolling - I have written Post 272 on Page 14 of my Journal on Foam Rolling. Target the muscles you will use in your workout, but focus more of your attention on the tightest of muscles. Foam roll these areas before stretching each one for 20 to 30 seconds. Areas of your body that are the tightest are - Calves, Hamstrings, Quads, Lats and Pecs.

*3*. Squat Mobilisation (for lower body training days) - Grab a light weight as a counterbalance and drop into a deep squat. Keep your chest up, back straight and knees in line with your toes. From here, shift your weight back and forth, from side to side, pressing your heels into the ground and driving your knees forward over your toes one side at a time. Press your knees outwards. When at the bottom position of the squat, feel the movement of your muscles by leaning and moving in different directions and push the movements in a gentle way , stretching the muscles gradually.

*4*. Push Up Mobilisation (for upper body training days) - Get into a push up position. Slowly lower your chest to the floor, before raising your chest again. Next, lower your body one side at a time - mobilising the muscles and joints of your upper body. Then push your hips up and back (similar to a downward facing dog pose in yoga) and then forward into a hips down chest up position (similar to a cobra pose) to also engage stabilisers and rotators, try staggering your arms by placing them at different spots (keeping them wide apart or bring them together so your hands form a diamond). Do some push ups and movements in this position.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Mobility Exercises.

A*. Walking Hip Openers - your hip joint is a ball and socket that moves in all directions. It is important to warm up the hip and surrounding muscles before any workout, since they are key contributors to balance and stability. Muscles worked - Glutes, Hip Flexors, Hip Extensors, Hip Abductors and Hip Adductors.

1. Stand tall with feet hip width apart.
2. Place your feet firmly on the ground and then lift your left knee to your chest.
3. Make a circle with your left knee, bringing it up and across your body and then out to the side and down.
4. Place your left foot on the floor and repeat with your right knee/side.
5. Repeat ten times, then repeat sequence moving your legs in the opposite direction by bring your leg out to the side first and then across your body.

*B*. Shoulder Pass-Through - warming up the shoulders before a workout will help improve your form and prevent injury. Muscles worked - Rotator Cuff, Anterior Deltoid, Chest and upper back.

Equipment needed - broomstick or PVC Pipe.

1. Stand with your feet shoulder width apart holding the broomstick parallel to the floor. Use an overhand grip holding the broomstick as wide as possible.
2. Keeping your arms straight, slowly raise the broomstick above your head. Hold your core tight to maintain good posture and balance.
3. Bring the broomstick behind your head as far as you are able to. Hold for two seconds and then return to the starting position.
4. Repeat five times.

*C*. Neck Half Circles - neck mobility can frequently be ignored despite its importance in everyday activities. Poor neck movement can lead to pain and problems in the neck, head and upper back. Muscles worked - Neck Flexors, Neck Extensors and Trapezius.

1. Sit or stand comfortably with your hands on your lap.
2. Tilt your head to one side until you feel a stretch. Slowly roll your head forward to bring your chin to your chest, only going as far as you can without pain.
3. Continue to roll your head to the other side until you feel a stretch along the opposite side of your neck.
4. Make three half circles, moving slowly and smoothly through the motion.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Trapezius Muscle warm ups.*

These warm ups are actual Trapezius Muscle exercises with NO weight. You will know the exercises so I will just mention them. This information is from an educated source.

Shrugs.
Upright Rows.
Push Ups.
Shoulder Blade Squeeze. (With your arms out front in a goal post position, slowly bringing your shoulder blades together and squeeze, hold for 3 seconds then slowly return to start position.)

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Massage your Trapezius Muscles.*

All you need is a tennis ball and a wall. First massage yourself by rolling the ball on your traps with some pressure. You will feel how tight it is and there will likely be one spot that hurts the most. Where ever that spot is, stay there with your tennis ball and slightly push on it. Hold that for 90 seconds or until you feel a release of tension. If the tightness in more in your middle traps, roll the tennis ball up and down in that area. When you find the spot that hurts hold as discussed above. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Arla SKYR Yogurt.*

I have written previously about Greek Style Yogurt (Post 194 on Page 10 of my Journal) and mentioned SKYR because it has slightly more protein content. I have bought the fat free of late because of an offer 2 for £2. As I said previously, I never really bothered with yogurt in the past and I guessing there are many like me. It is worth having it in your fridge though. SKYR is Icelandic Style Yogurt. It is thicker than Greek Style Yogurt. I bought natural and the taste is more of an acquired taste. Arla do a vanilla flavour though. There is 48g of protein in one pot of SKYR (450g.) Whereas there is 40g of protein in one pot of Greek Style (500g.) You can boost the protein content of a meal eating it after, instead of using other protein supplements. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Yohimbine not for Weight Loss.*

This tree bark extract is often sold as a fat loss aid or a drug to "strengthen masculinity" and "ignite passion" (not the study's choice of phrasing). However, side effects include high blood pressure, anxiety and in one odd study - alcohol cravings.

In addition, other side effects include sweating, increased heart rate, irregular heartbeat, kidney damage and at the very worst heart attacks. Best to avoid. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Boost your Metabolism with a Bacon Bap!*

Your days of nibbling forlornly on Rabbit food in pursuit of a leaner physique are over. According to a Nutrition Study, whichever Macro-Nutrient makes up the bulk of your breakfast will be what your metabolism prefers to use for fuel over the course of a day. Which means bacon is now a research approved weight loss weapon. Explanation - if you start each morning with a breakfast of oats and fruit, your body will be primed to utilise carbohydrates as fuel throughout the day - which is great news for athletic performance, but less useful if you are training for weight loss. Take seven minutes to perfectly crisp up your bacon, however, and you'll programme your metabolism to burn through your fat stores in the gym instead. Researchers also found evidence that a nutrient in your bacon, called coenzyme Q10 further greases the wheels of your metabolism, especially with exercise. So tuck into a buttery bacon bap! Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

As mentioned previously, I am to start back using USN All in One Muscle Fuel Anabolic as I have a full tub. I will use it up but think I will give up on that type of protein supplement. There is nothing wrong with any of the products I have mentioned in my Journal, but I have some kind of allergy. I have had private allergy tests but milk products I was OK with. Even tried Lactose Free and vegan protein with no difference. Can't weigh it up. It is the same for any fortified protein supplement I have gathered, even the Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50%Whey/50% Casein) drinks. Nuisance I know as I like them, but it is not worth the spots. Not normal spots either, I need steroid cream to get rid of them. Even not sure with the SKYR Yogurt either. I might get away with a USN shake after training only, probably will, but the product has to be taken daily for the results. Probably best to stick to the Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ but only have them on training days. Readers of my Journal will have noticed I have mentioned the USN product previously. Had a NHS allergy test but it failed and they would not do it again, I'll have to push to get another. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

27th February 2022.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs*
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *100lb*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, I did feel stronger this afternoon and some exercises are getting easier already, it must be the Ashwagandha. When this happens I do more repetitions for a while before upping the weight. Again, I thought I would see what I could do on Chest Press after young Alex (Alex has a Journal) managed 220lbs for seven repetitions, he beat me again, but I managed 154lbs with seven repetitions. Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. USN All in One Muscle Fuel shake after. Morrisons Nourish meal two hours later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I have mentioned this prior, I use less light weight and perform more repetitions (at times more than listed in my routine). Do this to save injury and because of my age. The weight listed in my routine may not look a lot to some, but if I reduce the repetitions the weight increases markedly with me. Done it all before and as proved above with Chest Press - 154lbs for seven repetitions. I don't weigh much more than that either. My best ever was 200lbs. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Z Drugs not for Sleep.*

A catch all term for Zaleplon, Zolpidem and Zopiclone - all of which, appropriately, help you catch more Zs. According to a university study, they significantly increase your risk of bone fractures, while reviews have linked them to car crashes due to sleep driving. In addition, they can cause dizziness, make you forgetful and the body can develop a tolerance to their effects quite quickly.

*Oral SPF.*

These sun protection pills have been denounced by the FDA for "putting people at risk" with unproven claims. At risk of the full effects of the sun. They are sold as a nutritional supplement and not a drug, hence they end up on shop shelves. Use a good sun cream instead on that muscular frame...

*Nicotine.*

Nicotine patches and gums are increasing being used as mental sharpeners, due to their stimulant properties. But, while there is some evidence to support this, the drug has been shown to interfere with hormone balance.


----------



## hmgs

Brian, just checking, I take it that your ‘working weights’ take into account the mechanical advantage of your multi gym?


----------



## Brian Multigym

hmgs said:


> Brian, just checking, I take it that your ‘working weights’ take into account the mechanical advantage of your multi gym?


I think I know what you are on about, my Multigym is 1:1 resistance on all workstations if that helps HMGS. Partly why I bought it. The weight I have selected is the exact weight I am training with. Some Multigym pulley systems can multiply the force you need to apply, even though they have a smaller weight stack to mine. I have edited as I have checked - nothing in the manual, but where I bought it and other suppliers say it is 1:1 resistance on all workstations. Is this what you mean?

Unfortunately I am not stronger than the weights declared in my routine...


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you are reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## hmgs

Brian Multigym said:


> I think I know what you are on about, my Multigym is 1:1 resistance on all workstations if that helps HMGS. Partly why I bought it. The weight I have selected is the exact weight I am training with. Some Multigym pulley systems can multiply or reduce the force you need to apply, even though they have a smaller weight stack to mine. I have edited as I have checked - nothing in the manual, but where I bought it and other suppliers say it is 1:1 resistance on all workstations. Is this what you mean?
> 
> Unfortunately I am not stronger than the weights declared in my routine...


Yeah, usually if a cable terminates at the top of the weight stack then it’s 1:1. If it terminates elsewhere, eg. On the frame then it’s 1:2 - a fixed end if you like.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Had a look and you are correct, the cable does terminate at the top of the weight stack. You are knowledgeable, I didn't know that, thanks mate. Hey, I could have said, hadn't thought of that and totted up the extra weight making me out as really muscular... Well not quite.. 😋


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Amplify your Fat Burn.*

Your gym session is a piece of the weight loss puzzle, but amplify your weight burn through the day.

*Divide and Conquer.*

To earn extra burn from your workouts, train differently. Instead of one session for an hour, split your exercise in two. One study found you could burn almost double the calories via a process called "excess post-exercise oxygen consumption." Try half an hour of sprints in the park before work and a bodybuilding circuit at lunch. You will be culling calories for 48 hours.

*Save it for Later.*

Delaying your workout until after work will reignite your metabolism just as it is easing off. In a study, subjects who trained after 6pm torched more fat than those who trained in the morning. The extra lie-ins won't go amiss either. (Me - that's why I was always slim...😋)

*Top up your Testosterone.*

Endless back squats aren't the only way to elevate your levels of testosterone, a natural fat burner. A university study found that performing 10 sprints of 30 seconds elevates your testosterone levels for the following hour, while improving the body's ability to metabolise sugar. To optimise your results, keep your work-rest ratio at 1:3 - fail to recover and you won't put in peak effort. Good gains come to those who wait!

*Salt your Chips.*

Iodine is essential for helping your thyriod to produce the hormones that keep your metabolism in good working order. Yet the UK is among the world's 10 most iodine deficient nations. Sea vegetables such as wakame are excellent sources, but if you are more of a seafood traditionalist, add iodised salt to your chips.

*Mint Conditioning.*

Sugary sports drinks might be indispensable during a tough workout more than an hour long, but if you are just putting half an hour in of weights or cardio, avoid the extra carbohydrate. Instead, add a few drops of peppermint oil to your water. According to a university study, it improves oxygen use instantly, increasing the amount of fat your body can burn.

*Burn more with Water.*

I have already written posts within my Journal about water. In a university study, bodybuilders on a high protein diet showed signs of metabolism-stalling dehydration, even though they didn't feel any thirstier than usual. Don't wait to feel parched - just 500ml of water can elevate your metabolism by 30% within the next hour.

*Spin it to Win.*

My Journal readers will know this but read on. While heavy lifting can improve your metabolic rate, for best results, superset it with a session on a static bike. A university study comparing spinners with lifters found that the former group had higher levels of metabolism boosting hormone FGF21 after training. This was attributed to either the high intensity or the increased lower body muscle recruitment. Cap off your session with a static bike finisher.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Post-Workout power Shake.*

Chuck this in a blender and watch your muscles grow. Well, that is what was said.

*Ingredients.*

1 Scoop of Whey Protein Powder
1 Scoop of Greens Powder (Written a post on Greens supplements)
Handful of Spinach
300ml of Almond Milk
Handful of Blueberries

*Why it Works.*

A high quality protein source is going to help maintain muscle and satisfy your hunger, say a nutritionalist. Phytonutrients found in blueberries have a whole host of health benefits including supporting the body's systems. Colour is king when it comes to antioxidant and nutrient density, so the brighter the better if you want to boost health. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*For Cardio become a better Runner.*

Follow this advice from an athlete to run faster and longer. Read on:-

*Think like a Pro*

(My Journal readers will no doubt already have strong legs and glutes.) If you want to be speedy, first get stronger. Build strength in your glutes, legs and core, as well as inproving your hip, knee and ankle strength and mobility, and working towards better flexibility. Start to think like an athlete and you'll start to perform like one.

*Know your Limit*

You don't have to smash every run. Intense interval sessions and long runs are important pillars of a training plan but to much too often will fatigue you physically and mentally. Include some comfortable steady-state work and recovery runs to give your mind and muscles adequate recovery.

*The Need for Speed*

Elite runners do a lot of speed work. Hill running (both up and down), sprint sessions and interval runs will all improve your running economy and speed and make it easier to run longer distances faster. Factor them into your training plan.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Big Muscles made Easy.*

This information is from a Champion Fitness model (male fitness magazine cover model). I thought I would add it even though I have already written my own separate posts on some of this information in my Journal prior. Read on:-

*Make Sets last Longer*

One of the most important factors in muscle mass growth is how long each set lasts. Don't fixate on repetition counts and rush sets, the time your muscles are exposed to tension from weights is more important. You want your sets to last between 40 and 70 seconds. So a set of 10 repetitions needs to have a 3010 tempo, with the 3 seconds being a slow and controlled eccentric (lowering), to hit the magic 40 second mark.

*Hold the Position*

A slow eccentric part of a lift, take 3 seconds to return to the start, is a great way to increase time under tension (TUT). Also add a long isometric hold, where you hold for four to ten seconds at the peak of the contraction of each repetition. You may have to reduce the weight to be able to do these, but it forces your muscles to work overtime to manage and control the weight and that's what gets results.

*Use the right Weight*

To add muscle mass quickly you should be lifting around 80-85% of your one repetition maximum for a given move. You may need to lighten the weights to make sure you are doing 8 to 12 repetitions at the right tempo to hit that hypertrophy time under tension range.

*Mix in Supersets*

Straight sets are great for working a muscle thoroughly and start a session with a solid straight set. But supersets are a fantastic way to increase your training volume - another key factor behind muscle growth - without spending more time in the gym. Try supersetting antagonistic muscle groups - so chest and back, or biceps and triceps - to ignite your training.

*High repetitions for Starters*

Start your session with one of these high repetition sets to pre-fatique your muscles before the main workout. It's a great way to ensure the muscles and tendons are thoroughly warmed up and ready for the main session.

*Work on Weaknesses*

It's easy to neglect flexibility and mobility when training for aesthetics, but there is the importance of doing more accessory work. Remember, your body works as a single unit and you are only ever as strong as your weakest link.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

2nd March 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs*
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *100lb*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, some exercises are getting easier already, it must be the Ashwagandha. When this happens I do more repetitions for a while before upping the weight. Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. USN All in One Muscle Fuel shake after. M&S Eat Well meal three hours later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Smoothie to get leaner *-* Spicy Orange and Green Tea*.

*Ingredients*

Juice of one Orange
Pinch of Chilli powder
1 scoop of Whey Isolate
400ml Green Tea (cold)

*Why it Works*

Oranges provide vitamin C, which helps to combat free radicals and improve recovery after training.
Chilli provides capsaicin, which helps to suppress appetite.
Whey Isolate is very filling, helping you avoid the urge to snack.
Green Tea provides the antioxidant ECGC, which causes an increase in fat oxidisation.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Winter Energy best served Hot.*

Take your winter cardio/workout to boiling point with a comforting hot chocolate. There is something about downing a can of tropical fizz after a long workout during winter that leaves us cold. University study has found a cream topped alternative that'll warm you up too. After reviewing data from numerous studies, they concluded that you are better off pouring yourself a mug of hot chocolate (mixed with milk - instant does not count.) It contains the perfect combination of carbohydrates, electrolytes, proteins, flavonoids, fats and vitamins for repair. The researchers compared key recovery markers, such as heart rate, perceived rate of exertion and levels of cramp causing lactic acid after subjects performed a workout. They revealed chocolate milk and sports drinks to be equally effective for recovery. However, they noted that hot chocolate milk drinkers took six minutes longer to reach exhaustion during high intensity workouts. It might sound to good to be true, but while most sports drinks contain carbohydrates to replenish fuel, as well as electrolytes to restock those lost during exercise, they lack the protein content needed for effective muscle repair. So during this cold weather - ☕ - cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Get a Testosterone level lift!*

Do loaded carries to boost your muscle building hormones. If you want to increase your testosterone levels, it is recommended you go for a walk. A Farmer's Walk that is, where you pick up a load and carry it for a set distance or time. According to a study, when subjects did sets of strongman exercises to failure, they experienced a higher post exercise testosterone spike than a control group who did a mixture of strongman and hypertrophy (muscle building) style training. The exercises the former group performed were strongman oriented but the Farmer's Walk was one. Most of us don't train in a strongman facility, but the Farmer's Walk is accessible to all and it is one of the most effective exercises you can do. Back Health expert refers to it as a walking plank because it is good at developing core strength and stability. And if you still want a hypertrophy benefit from your strength work, try the Zercher carry, where you walk with a barbell in the crook of your arms.

*Zercher Carry*

To perform a Zercher Carry, take a barbell out of the rack and add weight. Position the barbell in the crook of your arms with forearms and hands up by your pecs. Brace your core before you lift and keep your torso upright throughout the move. If you need to put a pad on the bar to protect your arms, that is fine. Walk a set distance or time. 40 seconds will provide a good challenge.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Double your Testosterone.*

While the likes of almond and oat milks are respectable vegan friendly alternatives, much of their benefits come from being fortified with vitamins and minerals. Dairy however, is brimming with both and delivers more protein and healthy fats with every mouthful. For nutrition dairy takes some beating. Until now. According to a study, Tiger nuts, the latest to be turned into "milk", could double your testosterone levels. This hormone elevates your body's rate of protein synthesis, helping to you to build muscle mass. The Tiger nuts impact may be related to its high zinc content, a mineral that boosts your production of testosterone and eases recovery after training. It's also a good source of vitamin C which helps you metabolise carbohydrates for fuel, aids your absorption of iron and protects your body from exercise induced oxidative stress. The strong nutritional profile makes it the new recovery drink mixer of choice - it takes 10 seconds to shake up a formidable fitness enhancer. Me - Tiger nut milk is popular in Spain and Mexico. Cheers.


----------



## PaulNe

Brian Multigym said:


> *Get a Testosterone level lift!*
> 
> Do loaded carries to boost your muscle building hormones. If you want to increase your testosterone levels, it is recommended you go for a walk. A Farmer's Walk that is, where you pick up a load and carry it for a set distance or time. According to a study, when subjects did sets of strongman exercises to failure, they experienced a higher post exercise testosterone spike than a control group who did a mixture of strongman and hypertrophy (muscle building) style training. The exercises the former group performed were strongman oriented but the Farmer's Walk was one. Most of us don't train in a strongman facility, but the Farmer's Walk is accessible to all and it is one of the most effective exercises you can do. Back Health expert refers to it as a walking plank because it is good at developing core strength and stability. And if you still want a hypertrophy benefit from your strength work, try the Zercher carry, where you walk with a barbell in the crook of your arms.
> 
> *Zercher Carry*
> 
> To perform a Zercher Carry, take a barbell out of the rack and add weight. Position the barbell in the crook of your arms with forearms and hands up by your pecs. Brace your core before you lift and keep your torso upright throughout the move. If you need to put a pad on the bar to protect your arms, that is fine. Walk a set distance or time. 40 seconds will provide a good challenge.
> 
> Thanks for reading my Journal.


Zercher carries are great. I carry the wife. For progressive overload, increase the distance or get a fatter wife


----------



## Brian Multigym

PaulNe said:


> Zercher carries are great. I carry the wife. For progressive overload, increase the distance or get a fatter wife


😂 Well if it works for you mate. Thought your wallet would have been enough!


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Suspension Strength and Testosterone.*

Reinvigorate your muscle building mission by introducing suspension training sessions into your weekly workouts. (Bodyweight suspension using straps and handles.)

An hour long session with a suspension trainer like TRX significantly boosts levels of muscle building Testosterone according to a Strength and Conditioning Study. After subjects did suspension training for 23 exercises, blood samples showed total testosterone levels were 18.6% higher than those taken halfway through the session. While levels of the stress hormone Cortisol were 25% lower two hours after training. Cortisol can reduce testosterone levels. Try these two suspension training supersets:-

*Chest and Back session*

Move 1A is TRX press ups, where you do press ups but with your feet elevated in the suspended handles. Move 1B is TRX inverted rows, where you hold the handles in both hands with your heels on the floor and your body straight, then pull yourself up towards your hands. Do ten sets of ten repetitions, resting 60 seconds between sets.

*Quads and Hamstring session*

Move 1A is TRX split squats, where your back foot is elevated in a suspended handle, and you lower into a lunge and then come back up. Switch the elevated foot and repeat. Move 1B is TRX squats, where where you hold both handles and keeping your chest up, squat down as low as you can. Do ten sets of ten repetitions on each leg for move 1A and 20 repetitions for move 1B, resting 60 seconds between sets.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Good for your Back.*

Again bodyweight TRX suspension training. Use TRX Inverted Rows to maximise muscle activation while protecting your back. Researchers measuring muscle activation in three different back exercises - the TRX Inverted Row (suspension training), the Barbell bent over Row and the One Arm Cable Row - found that the greatest contractions in the upper back and lats came during the TRX Inverted Row. It also produced the lowest load on the lumber spine, making it your go to back training if you are returning from injury or want to add lean muscle mass quickly and safely.

*Inverted Row (Suspension)*

Grab hold of both handles. With your feet firmly on the floor, keep your body straight, core tight, lean back to a 30% angle off the floor with your arms stretched out in front of you. Still keeping your body straight and core tight, raise yourself by performing a row, bringing your hands to your chest. Return to start position. Do 10 rows and rest for 30 seconds. Complete 3 - 5 sets. You could superset with TRX Press Ups as mentioned in Post 356 above. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

5th March 2022

Should have trained today but legs still a bit sore from last session. Leaving it until tomorrow morning. May do a Deload session with more repetitions.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Press Up Upgrades.*

Use these simple adjustments to this classic bodyweight exercise to increase size, strength and stability. The Press Up is often overlooked and considered unworthy to be added into training routines. This is a mistake, because when it comes to building a bigger and stronger chest, few moves are better than this classic bodyweight exercise. This effective chest builder can be done anywhere, any time and it works your shoulders, triceps and abs too. Plus there are a number of great variations that will develop your pecs. Perform the perfect Press Up:-

*Hand Width*

Place your hands shoulder width apart with arms straight. Your shoulders, elbows and wrists should all line up. Why - This position, with all the joints of your arms aligned, works your muscles without placing excess stress on the joints.

*Hand Position*

Your fingers should be slightly splayed and pointing forward, with your hands forming right angles with your forearms. Why - Maintaining a strong wrist position keeps your arm joints aligned to minimise joint stress and create the most stable set up.

*Elbow Movement*

Initiate the move by bending your elbows to lower your chest towards the floor. Why - Flaring your elbows out to the sides works the chest harder but ups pressure on the shoulders. Keeping them at your sides works the triceps more.

*Ideal Hip Height*

Your hips should remain in line with your shoulders for the entirety of the set. Why - Holding your hips up keeps your body stable, which allows your muscles to focus on performing high quality repetitions rather than on stabilising your torso.

*Foot Width*

Keep your feet hip width apart. Placing them farther apart makes it easier and bringing them together makes it harder. Why - The closer together your feet the less stable your body is, which means your muscles must work harder each repetition.

*Depth of Repetitions*

The closer you can get your chest to the floor the better, because this makes the working muscles move through a full range of motion. Why - The deeper you go, the more muscle fibres you activate. Keep repetitions slow to work them harder.

More to come and thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

6th March 2022.

Trained this morning on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs*
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *100lb*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, should have trained yesterday but still sore from last session. Lighter session this morning, 10lbs+ off weight mentioned above for most exercises but more repetitions. No harm in doing this. Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. USN All in One Muscle Fuel shake after (1 scoop). Sunday roast one hour later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## hmgs

Brian Multigym said:


> *Press Up Upgrades.*
> 
> Use these simple adjustments to this classic bodyweight exercise to increase size, strength and stability. The Press Up is often overlooked and considered unworthy to be added into training routines. This is a mistake, because when it comes to building a bigger and stronger chest, few moves are better than this classic bodyweight exercise. This effective chest builder can be done anywhere, any time and it works your shoulders, triceps and abs too. Plus there are a number of great variations that will develop your pecs. Perform the perfect Press Up:-
> 
> *Hand Width*
> 
> Place your hands shoulder width apart with arms straight. Your shoulders, elbows and wrists should all line up. Why - This position, with all the joints of your arms aligned, works your muscles without placing excess stress on the joints.
> 
> *Hand Position*
> 
> Your fingers should be slightly splayed and pointing forward, with your hands forming right angles with your forearms. Why - Maintaining a strong wrist position keeps your arm joints aligned to minimise joint stress and create the most stable set up.
> 
> *Elbow Movement*
> 
> Initiate the move by bending your elbows to lower your chest towards the floor. Why - Flaring your elbows out to the sides works the chest harder but ups pressure on the shoulders. Keeping them at your sides works the triceps more.
> 
> *Ideal Hip Height*
> 
> Your hips should remain in line with your shoulders for the entirety of the set. Why - Holding your hips up keeps your body stable, which allows your muscles to focus on performing high quality repetitions rather than on stabilising your torso.
> 
> *Foot Width*
> 
> Keep your feet hip width apart. Placing them farther apart makes it easier and bringing them together makes it harder. Why - The closer together your feet the less stable your body is, which means your muscles must work harder each repetition.
> 
> *Depth of Repetitions*
> 
> The closer you can get your chest to the floor the better, because this makes the working muscles move through a full range of motion. Why - The deeper you go, the more muscle fibres you activate. Keep repetitions slow to work them harder.
> 
> More to come and thanks for reading my Journal.


Nice to see you using the English nomenclature, Bri. Here’s an interesting variation for you.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Interesting attachment HMGS, not seen or read of that way of progressing Press Ups. Worth taking note and it adds another way to perform them. Just tried the way to progress Press Ups I posted (Post 359) and the way performed in the attachment. It seems to be harder to perform press ups the attachment way. I've always been able to do 35+ press ups from school age. Not warmed up, just got down on the floor minutes ago, full dressed, and did 32.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added information which may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. All investigated. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Offset Press Up.*

You need one stable surface like a low chair for one of your arms. Pressing your bodyweight up and down with one hand elevated shifts the emphasis more to your triceps and requires greater core control.

Get in a Press Up position with one hand elevated on your stable surface. Keep your core engaged, bend your elbows to lower your chest, keeping your elbows close to your sides, then press back up to return to the start. At the end of the set, switch hands (elevating your other hand) and do the same number of repetitions again. Why - This technique tweak not only looks impressive, it also places greater emphasis on your tricep muscles to help you add arm size. It's also slightly easier but far more satisfying to do than Diamond Press Ups. Always do the same number of repetitions each side for balanced size and strength improvements.

Master the Move - Brace your core and squeeze your glutes to keep your entire torso stable to make the most of each repetition. You can place your feet slightly further apart than in a normal Press Up to make the move easier. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Spiderman Press Up.*

This tougher than it looks move recruits not only the standard press up muscles but also your entire core for a serious abs workout.

(Me - Think of climbing up a wall like Spiderman.) Start in a Press Up position. Keeping your weight on your arms, bend your elbows to lower your chest. As you lower, draw one knee in and up towards your elbow (foot off the floor). Pause at the bottom, then press back up and return your leg to start position, then repeat with your other knee. Alternate with each repetition. Why - This heroic variation isn't just about the chest, shoulders and triceps. Your upper and lower abs also need to be fully engaged to draw one knee up to your elbow and back again, and you will activate the deep stabilising muscles of your core to keep your whole body stable throughout each repetition.

Master the move - Engage your core before each set by pulling in your belly button to tense your abs and deep core muscles. Being fully engaged will keep your body stable and let you draw your knee all the way in and up. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

9th March 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs*
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *100lb*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well. Lighter session this evening, 10lbs+ off weight mentioned above for most exercises but more repetitions, due to a lot of activity the next couple of days. Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. USN All in One Muscle Fuel shake after (1.5 scoops). Chicken meal later on. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I have mentioned this, but I normally have 2 scoops of the USN Protein powder mentioned above with 500ml of skimmed or low fat milk. That totals 50g Protein and the shake is just right. The recommended serving is 3 scoops, but with the recommended 500ml of water or milk you need a spoon to consume it. You end up adding more liquid and drinking a litre of the stuff. I have never tried 3 scoops, I took note of the customer reviews.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Ballistic Press Up.*

This plyometric exercise, once mastered, will increase your upper body's explosive power, which will bring huge benefits to your physique and performance.

(Me - a normal Press Up, but you use your power to launch yourself off your hands, still keeping your shoulders, hips and feet in line.) Get into a Press Up start position, bend your elbows to lower your chest, then powerfully push down through your palms so that your hands leave the floor. When you are in mid air, either clap your hands or touch your fingers to your chest. Land on your palms and go straight into the next repetition. Why - It requires explosive power to push yourself high enough to give yourself time to bring your hands together then back down again. This strength has huge transferable benefits to your bench press, as well as many other lifts and your sports performance.

Master the move - To build the explosive strength and confidence to do the full move, simply push yourself as high as you can at first without worrying about your hands touching. Focus on generating more height each session. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Since last training session, I have been away for a few days and taking part in various activities, including a lot of walking, hence I didn't train to my schedule. Back on it though..


----------



## Brian Multigym

15th March 2022.

Trained this morning on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs*
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *100lb*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, should have trained this session on the 12th or 13th of March but moved it to the 15th due to a lot of activity the past five days and some muscles sore because of it. Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. USN All in One Muscle Fuel shake after (1.5 scoops). Breakfast later on. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Young Alex (Alex has a Journal) is doing exceptionally well. Deadlift this time, he managed 180kg, no way I could match him but I have to have a go. My Multigym has a 100kg weight stack, so I warmed up with 60kg, then I went for the full stack.... No joke the cables just stretched a bit but I could not move that weight... 😂 Not giving up, I went for 90kg/200lb and I deadlifted that for 8 repetitions. 💪😎 Well happy with that as you are pulling on a cable and your feet have to be on Multigym plates to stop it tipping.

Moral of the story is though, it is NOW 3 - 0 to him...💪💯... 😕 Enjoying it though, a young guy and an oldie that should know better... 😋


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Dive Bomb Press Up.*

Despite the aggressive sounding name, the key to this excercise is maintaining a smooth movement path - the whole repetition should be fluid and performed at an even tempo.

Start with your body in a V shape. (Me - On your toes with your legs, back and arms straight and your hips up (highest point). Brace your core, then lower your head and chest towards your hands, moving your body forwards in an arc as your head nears the floor. Keep moving your torso forwards until your head is facing forwards and your chest is up. (Me - On your toes with your straight legs and hips inches off and parallel to the floor and your chest and head up straight.) Raise your hips to return to the start position. Why - During each repetition, many different muscles are engaged and placed under tension. The down and forwards then up and backwards movement also makes your chest, shoulders, triceps and core work in different and more challenging ways from the standard Press Up.

Master the Move - Don't obsess over repetition numbers with this move: instead, focus on feeling the different muscles at work at each point of the repetition to build a strong mind to muscle connection that will improve muscle activation.

That is it on Press Ups. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

18th March 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs*
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *100lb*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, certain the Ashwagandha is doing something, I feel bigger! Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more than what is stated above at times. I managed 200lbs on the deadlift performing less repetitions. USN All in One Muscle Fuel shake after (1.5 scoops). Chicken meal 1.5 hours later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Compound Gains.*

If you are in a gym and time is against you, don't despair - grab a barbell and do this six move circuit to take you one step closer to your body composition goal. All the exercises are compound lifts to hit all your major muscle groups to elicit a fat burning and muscle building response, and are ordered to make it easy to move between them. The weight on the bar should be at a level you can use to do all the repetitions of the move you find the hardest. Don't worry if that feels a little light for other moves: by the end of your final circuit you'll feel the effects.

How to do the Workout - Do the six barbell exercises in order, sticking to the repetitions detailed. Don't rest until you finish all the repetitions of the sixth and final move of the circuit. Then rest for three minutes and repeat the circuit. Do three circuits in total.

*1. Deadlift*

Repetitions = 10. Rest = 0 seconds.
Start - Standing with your feet shoulder width apart, grasp the barbell on the floor with your hands just outside your legs.
Movement - Lift the barbell by pressing down through your heels and driving your hips forwards, keeping a flat back. Lower under control.

*2. Romanian Deadlift*

Repetitions = 10. Rest = 0 seconds.
Start - From the top of the deadlift (you have the barbell in your hands and stood up straight), bend your knees slightly, then bend forwards from the hips to lower the barbell.
Movement - Once you feel a good stretch in your hamstrings, reverse the move back to the start by pushing your hips forwards.

*3. Bent-Over Row*

Repetitions = 10. Rest = 0 seconds.
Start - Shift your hands slightly into a grip wider than shoulder width, then lean forwards with the barbell in your hands, hinging at the hips. Keep your chest up.
Movement - Leading with your elbows, row the barbell up towards your torso, then lower it back to the start.

*4. Front Squat*

Repetitions = 10. Rest = 0 seconds.
Start - Standing tall with your feet hip width apart, hold the barbell across the front of your shoulders with your chest up and abs engaged.
Movement - Bend your hips and knees to squat down so your thighs are at least parallel to the floor, then stand back up.

*5. Push Press*

Repetitions = 10. Rest = 0 seconds.
Start - Start in the Front Squat start position, gripping the barbell in front of your shoulders. Keep your core braced throughout.
Movement - Squat down a bit, then push up and press the barbell directly overhead until your arms are straight. Lower and go straight into the next repetition.

*6. Lunge*

Repetitions = 6 each side. Rest = 3 minutes.
Start - Stand tall with feet hip width apart, holding the barbell across the back of your shoulders with your chest up and abs engaged.
Movement - Take a big step forwards and lower into a lunge so both knees are bent at 90°. Stand back up and repeat with your other leg.

This circuit is from a health magazine. Thought I would add it to my Journal as a routine if you are short of time one day in the gym. It's a change too. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Fitness friendly Oil.*

I have written about Olive Oil prior, Post 106 on Page 6 of my Journal, but read on:-

Unless you live on top of a mountain, it is impossible to avoid breathing polluted air with effects on your cardiovascular system. However, new research suggests you can mitigate some of the damaging effects of inhaling fumes and other pollutants by following an Olive Oil rich diet. Over the 17 year study, which analysed the health of more than 500k people, researchers found that subjects who ate a Mediterranean style diet high in Olive Oil, fish, legumes, fresh fruit and vegetables were less likely to have heart attacks, strokes and other leading medical events. Why? Eating more of these high-antioxidant foods reduced the impact of cell damaging toxins in the atmosphere thereby helping to ward off serious diseases. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Eat your way to a Stronger and Leaner Body.*

What you do in the kitchen is as important as what you do in the gym in your pursuit of building your best ever body.

*Eat Protein in all meals*

Lifting weights causes tiny tears in your muscle fibres, and it is the consumption of high quality protein that repairs this damage and rebuilds your muscles bigger and stronger. In short, you need to eat lots of protein - from red and white meat, fish and eggs - to build lean muscle mass quickly and effectively. Aim for at least a fist-sized portion of high quality lean protein at every meal. A Protein shake is fine after workouts, but don't rely on supplements.

*Be sensible with Carbohydrates*

Eating the right carbohydrates at the right time will help your body build lean mass faster. This means you should prioritise eating carbohydrates before your workouts to give you the energy to exercise hard, and after training sessions to enhance the recovery process. However, to lose fat quickly you must avoid sugar, so sweets, chocolate, ice cream and fruit juices are out, and limit your consumption of fast-release carbohydrates like processed white bread and pasta, which have been stripped of many of their nutrients and much of their fibre. Choose slow-release carbohydrates such as sweet potatoes and brown rice, and plenty of vegetables.

*Fill up on Vegetables*

A wide variety of vegatables should make up around half of your plate at both lunch and dinner to provide your body with all the vitamins, minerals and other nutrients it needs.

*Focus on good Fats*

You need to eat fats to look and perform at your best, especially Omega 3 fatty acids, which are found in oily fish. They can help you lose weight, boost your brain function, reduce inflammation and improve both your physical and mental health.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Goblet Squat - easier on the back.*

Squats are among the best moves for maintaining muscle mass, burning fat and mobilising your hips, knees and ankles. But not everyone is blessed with the mobility and core strength to perform a barbell back squat safety. The Goblet Squat, in which you hold a dumbell or kettlebell to your chest, is easier on your back - but it carries the same benefits. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Trap Bar Deadlift - easier on the back.*

Lifting a Trap Bar puts less stress on the lumber spine, letting you lift heavy weights with less risk of lower back injuries. That makes it ideal for desk workers. The Deadlift also activates more muscles than any other exercise, so you will burn a lot of fat, while increasing testosterone and growth hormone production. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Exercises for your Core.*

I know you all will know your core exercises, but I have seen two that don't look familiar to me. So I thought I would mention them within my Journal. Read on:-

*Floor-Seated Leg Lift*

Four sets of 30 seconds per leg. Sit on the floor with your legs straight out, placing your fingertips on the floor either side of one leg (arms straight and on a angle). Lift the straight leg (with your fingertips either side) as high as you can, holding for 30 seconds, then change legs. Ensure you keep your fingertips down, folding forward rather than leaning back. As you improve, switch from fingertips to palms. When this gets easy, try lifting both legs at once.

*Wall Press*

Four sets of 30 second holds. Target the tight hamstrings that are keeping you from sitting up straight. Lie on your back with your legs and palms pressed up against a wall. Raise your head off the floor, pushing through your palms and tensing your core to lift your feet away from the wall, legs straight. The burn you will feel will ready your legs and core to power through the full hold.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

21st March 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs (155lbs × 7 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (132lbs × 5 Reps)*
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *100lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Calves 3×20 - *90lbs* and own weight
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, certain the Ashwagandha is doing something, I feel bigger! Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than what is stated above at times. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. USN All in One Muscle Fuel shake after (1.5 scoops). Chicken meal 1.5 hours later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*TRX Suspension Straps.*

I have written about TRX suspension bodyweight training (Posts 356 and 357 on Page 18 of my Journal) and you can buy the TRX Straps. They are quick and easy to set up at home, with three types of anchoring solutions. Included is a year's free access to the TRX training app. You need to buy - TRX Pro 4. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Perfect your Rowing Technique.*

If you use a rowing machine in a gym, here are some tips from an Olympic gold winner.

Sequence - Your flow of movement is key: push off with your legs first, then pull with your arms.
Power - Your legs should generate 60% of the force, your body 30% and your arms 10%.
Stability - Maintaining a tight core will keep your posture upright to ensure a powerful pull.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Morrisons Nourish Immunity Shots.*

Mentioned by HMGS in Post 284 on Page 15 of my Journal, I finally found them in my store and bought one. This contains Cayenne Pepper, Turmeric, Apple, Lemon and Vitamin D3. 5 shots in the 500ml bottle, one shot a day. The bottle has a see through panel and it is marked for each daily shot. It's quite hot due to the pepper. Good for immunity.

Me - Also, Vitamin D for testosterone, Cayenne Pepper for weight loss and Turmeric for it's anti-catabolic properties. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*TRX Suspension Bodyweight Training.*

I have written Posts 356 and 357 on Page 18 of my Journal on TRX, here is the science behind it. Read on:-

Firm Foundations - The instability of suspension training works the ligaments around your major joints and strengthens the surrounding tissues. It can also increase neuromuscular activation.

Multi-Plane Mastery - As the TRX works from a single anchor point, it forces your body to recruit muscles across all three planes - the sagittal, frontal and transverse - for a well balanced physique.

Change the Challenge - To prevent your physique building progress from stalling, the TRX allows you to alter the difficulty of an exercise by increasing the load through greater angles, ranges and speed.

Compound Benefits - The TRX is ideal preparation for weighted moves such as compound lifts. Using the straps, you can get into lower or more precise positions to mimic the actions of a lift.

Six Pack Strength - The TRX tests your abs and smaller stabilising muscles as your body fights against the suspended base. Muscles are under tension longer, burning extra calories.

That's it on TRX. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Express Energy Bowl after workout.*

Low in calories and high in protein, Thai green curry delivers on flavour and is ready in seven minutes. Recharge yourself post workout with this Thai Energy Bowl. The B vitamins in your peppers and beans help to metabolise protein, carbohydrates and fat.

*You will need:-*

Chicken breast pieces, 100g, cooked.
Light coconut milk, 100ml.
Garlic powder, 1tbsp.
Green beans, handful, chopped.
Green pepper, 1/2, chopped.
Green curry paste, 1tbsp.
Microwave basmati rice, 125g.

Time to make - 7 minutes
Calories = 450
Protein = 31g
Carbohydrates = 56g
Fat = 10g

0 - 1 minute - This lean chicken curry couldn't be simpler. In a bowl, mix the chicken, coconut milk, garlic powder, beans, Pepper and curry paste.
1 - 5 minutes - Pop the bowl in the microwave for four minutes and prep the optional side salad. The medium chain fatty acids in your coconut milk are a fast energy source and less likely to be stored as fat.
5 - 7 minutes - Now remove the bowl and microwave the basmati rice in its packet for two minutes. Spoon the rice onto a plate and pour over the Thai curry for a reviving Express Energy Bowl.

Recipe from a health source. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

24th March 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs (155lbs × 7 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (132lbs × 5 Reps)*
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *100lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, certain the Ashwagandha is doing something, I feel bigger! Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than what is stated above at times. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. My mate Alex (Alex has a Journal) has got me on a roll now, so tonight I went for it on Seated Rows and Standing Calves - my efforts are in bold (green).. 😋 I did 155lbs × 3 repetitions on Seated Rows, but not enough repetitions for me. USN All in One Muscle Fuel shake after (1.5 scoops). Chicken meal 2 hours later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*The ultimate Lean Steak Sarnie.*

Rye Bread - A Swedish study found that Rye is more satiating and less fattening than the average wheat loaf. This dense bread packs four times the fibre and 20% fewer calories.

Steak - A punch of protein causes the largest rise in the thermic effect of food (TEF). It increases your metabolic rate by up to 30%, compared to 10% for carbohydrates and 3% for fats.

Chimichurri - Packed with parsley, this steak companion contains apigenin, which a university found spikes fat burning and muscle building testosterone.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Better Sleep.*

I have written a post on sleep for Bodybuilding within Post 143 on Page 8. On this forum I have read about forum members struggling to sleep, so I have decided to go further on Sleep. Read on:-

If you are struggling to sleep - take action. It is really important that you do. Lack of sleep or poor quality sleep has a major impact on our health, for one, it can be linked to other issues such as stress and anxiety, but it also places your body under pressure to perform the functions it needs, without getting the repair that it requires.

*Sleep*

There are different types of sleep, at the start, when we first close our eyes and drift off, we will be in what is known as non-rapid eye movement (NREM) sleep. This is further split into three phases, one and two are light and so it is easier to wake up. Then there is the third phase, which is much deeper. Moving on from NREM, there is rapid eye movement sleep (REM), and this is the phase that we have to be in if we dream. Interestingly, to get a decent night's sleep and to feel fully rested, we need to go through each of these phases. Then there is our circadian rhythm, which relates to how well rested we feel. If it is working properly, it rises as we wake in the morning and so in theory should help us to feel more awake, and then it falls again as the day moves on, hence why we feel more tired as the evening draws in.

*The health effect*

Lack of sleep doesn't just leave you feeling tired, it can have a huge knock on effect to many areas of your health. At the most basic level, it can leave you feeling less alert and unable to concentrate and so interferes with your daily routine. If you struggle to sleep, it is also common to experience anxiety and then the more anxious you feel, the less soundly you sleep and so you set off a cycle that is hard to break. It can also have more far reaching effects, for example, your heart rests and recovers when you sleep, so by not getting enough sleep, your heart is working under greater pressure. Interestingly, poor sleep can also cause problems with your digestion, while your brain can also feel foggy. If you take part in exercise, poor sleep can be especially problematic as you need to be asleep for your muscles to regenerate and repair.

*How to get better sleep:-

Workout and exercise*

Working out on a regular basis is such a good way to aid sleep, and there is good reason behind it. When you exercise, it helps to release tension and anxiety and it also releases what are known as feel good chemicals, endorphins. Exercise also lowers your body temperature, which induces better sleep. The best advice is not to do exercise immediately before bed as often you can be to wired to drift off, and don't do something that overly stresses your body in the evening. Whatever your activity of choice, try to get yourself into a regular training routine.

*Better bedroom*

Your bedroom environment is really important when it comes to sleeping and there are a few things to consider. The technology around you, try to avoid having the TV on in the bedroom when you go to bed as it can leave you too awake to get off to sleep. Instead, use the bedroom to wind down before you try and sleep, turning off the TV and mobile phone and try reading instead. You should also try and make sure your bedroom is totally dark and don't have the room too hot or cold. Recommendation is between 16-18°c. The most important advice here is to try and maintain the same bedroom routine and try to go to bed and wake up at around the same time. Lying in for hours at the weekend will actually disrupt your regime and make it harder to get back into come Monday morning.

*Eating for sleep*

There are some obvious things to consider when it comes to the impact of what you eat has on your sleep patterns. What you should cut back on are refined sugar, processed foods and heavy meals right before bed as they are no good. For a start sugary products will simply spike your blood sugar and make you unable to sleep, while if you have eaten something heavy, your body will be working overtime to digest it and can disrupt your sleep. If you do want a snack before bed, experts recommend the likes of cherries or rice, or you could have a glass of warm milk. (Me - warm up your Casein shake... 👍) And remember that we need tryptophan to sleep so you could ensure you are eating pumpkin seeds, sunflower seeds, and beans, which all contain this essential amino acid. Avoid caffeine and alcohol close to bedtime.

*Additional support*

You can also add in certain supplements that may help you to sleep better, but this should be part of an overall regime to change your sleeping habits. Remember if lack of sleep is becoming a problem in that it is stopping you leading a normal life, do seek advice off your GP. One of the best supplements is Valerian, which can often be found combined with hops. These are gentle and so won't result in concerning side effects, such as being drowsy in the morning. You can also find plenty of Valerian based teas, so a cup of it is ideal as you are winding down and getting ready for bed. Lemon balm is also really useful taken before bed, while magnesium is know as nature's tranquilliser and can really promote a good nights sleep. The hormone melatonin is also required to help us sleep but it cannot be bought as a supplement, only via a GP. However, it is found naturally in certain products. One of the best is in Montmorency cherry juice, so you could incorporate this into your nutritional regime.

That's it. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## PaulNe

Brian Multigym said:


> *Goblet Squat - easier on the back.*
> 
> Squats are among the best moves for maintaining muscle mass, burning fat and mobilising your hips, knees and ankles. But not everyone is blessed with the mobility and core strength to perform a barbell back squat safety. The Goblet Squat, in which you hold a dumbell or kettlebell to your chest, is easier on your back - but it carries the same benefits. Cheers.


Love this exercise I specifically built a rack to position dumbell for home to do really heavy goblet squats


----------



## Brian Multigym

PaulNe said:


> Love this exercise I specifically built a rack to position dumbell for home to do really heavy goblet squats


Thanks for the post Paul, it's additional information to my own post, from somebody that actually performs the exercise.


----------



## PaulNe

Brian Multigym said:


> Thanks for the post Paul, it's additional information to my own post, from somebody that actually performs the exercise.


It's a great exercise and most natural way to squat in my opinion. Keeps you totally upright and takes stress off the lower back. Only downside is having to hold the dumbell in position. I usually use 250lbs which can take alot out of the biceps holding it in position. High rep goblets over heavy barbell squats any day in my opinion


----------



## Brian Multigym

PaulNe said:


> It's a great exercise and most natural way to squat in my opinion. Keeps you totally upright and takes stress off the lower back. Only downside is having to hold the dumbell in position. I usually use 250lbs which can take alot out of the biceps holding it in position. High rep goblets over heavy barbell squats any day in my opinion


😨 You are strong Paul. I tried the full stack on my Multigym (220lbs) Deadlift and the cables stretched a bit but I could not move that weight.. 😂 Did 200lbs × 8 Reps in the end. So I agree 250lbs must take a lot out of your biceps... 💪 Thanks again for your input and yes, better on your back.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I have now completed my Post (Post 389 above) on the subject of Better Sleep. I only had it half complete yesterday, as I type everything in my Journal, none of it is a cut and paste. So thanks for reading my Journal, it's appreciated!


----------



## Brian Multigym

Should have trained tonight, but decided to make sure I have fully recovered. I want to increase the weight with fewer repetitions, as in bold green. I know I can do it as I have trained for years in the past and easily moved that weight. I am older but I am going to give it a go! I will never match my mate Alex (Alex has a Journal) but he has spurred me on to up the weight. Cheers.


----------



## Alex12340

Brian Multigym said:


> Should have trained tonight, but decided to make sure I have fully recovered. I want to increase the weight with fewer repetitions, as in bold green. I know I can do it as I have trained for years in the past and easily moved that weight. I am older but I am going to give it a go! I will never match my mate Alex (Alex has a Journal) but he has spurred me on to up the weight. Cheers.


Never say never


----------



## Brian Multigym

Alex12340 said:


> Never say never


We shall see mate... Thanks.


----------



## Brian Multigym

28th March 2022.

Trained this late afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs (165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Reps)*
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *110lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, certain the Ashwagandha is doing something, I feel bigger! Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than what is stated above at times. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. Increases in weight this training session in bold (red). My mate Alex (Alex has a Journal) is still well ahead and I will need to be stronger to increase the weights in bold (red) any further. USN All in One Muscle Fuel shake after (1.5 scoops). Chicken meal 2 hours later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Acne Scarring.*

There are bodybuilders that suffer acne scarring, so I have investigated this area. There are creams and then there are surgical procedures. For the surgical procedures you may have to go privately, as the NHS normally don't do it, unless the acne scarring is affecting your life and mental health. Worth trying your GP anyway. Read on, but I suggest you do further reading yourself if you are interested in any of the procedures below.

*What you can do yourself*

Suncream - Suncream can help limit the contrast between unscarred skin and a scar. In addition, always use suncream when stripped off, as the sun can darken acne scars more than normal skin.

Lactic Acid - Lactic Acid peels done every two weeks for three months improves the appearance of the skin and lightens acne scars. Buy products containing Lactic Acid. Also try diluted apple cider vinegar over the affected skin as it contains Lactic Acid.

Retinoids - Topical retinoids are another acne scar treatment with scar smoothing benefits. It speeds up your skin cell regeneration and reduces colouration of the scars.

Chemical Peels - Involves using strong acids to remove the outer layer of the skin and reduce the appearance of scars. Buy Salicylic Acid containing peels. A doctor will used stronger acids but this is a procedure that should be listed below.

Other Creams - Some medicated creams, such as those containing Azelaic Acid or Hydroxyl Acids will help.

*Surgical Procedures*

Skin Needling - your doctor rolls a needle studded device over the skin to stimulate Collagen formation (Collagen is a protein in skin) in the underlying tissue, which helps repair the damage from scarring and improves appearance. It is safe, simple and an effective technique for acne scarring.

Dermabrasion - This procedure is usually reserved for more severe scarring. Your doctor removes the top layer of skin with a rapidly rotating brush. Surface skin may be completely removed and deeper acne scars will appear less noticeable. There will be a healing process. Your skin will look red and sore for months as it heals.

Laser Resurfacing - This approach is increasingly popular. Lasers are used to stimulate the growth of new Collagen (Collagen is a protein in skin), which helps repair some of the damage caused by scarring and improves the appearance. Faster healing time with this procedure. The treated area will need bandaging. Often progressed after Demabrasion above.

Energy Based Procedures - Pulsed Light Sources and Radio Frequency devices help make scars less noticeable without damaging the outer layer of the skin. Tightens skin too. May need repeating.

This listing above is not fully complete, but I have described the main procedures to treat acne scarring to remove it or make the scarring less noticeable. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*58%*

Did you know that a 100g serving of pineapple - equivalent to about two thin slices - contains 58% of your recommended daily intake of Vitamin C, which your body needs to keep your skin strong and supple, and to counter the damaging free radical effects of exercise and pollution. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Sandbag Training.*

Sandbags come in a variety of weights but they all contain material that shifts around when you move the bag, which means that your body has to constantly readjust as the load shifts around.

The handles on the Sandbag give you more flexibility than using a barbell. If you are progressing a clean and press, for example, it is easier to get your wrists into position when you are using a Sandbag than it is with a bar.

The sand in the Sandbag moves around, which gives an anti-rotation component to your training because your core has to work harder to stabilise the load.

Excellent for the Turkish Get Up and Zercher Lunge exercises amongst other more known exercises. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

31st March 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs **(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - 65lbs
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *110lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, certain the Ashwagandha is doing something, I feel bigger! Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than what is stated above at times. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. Young Alex (Alex has a Journal) is still well ahead and I will need to be stronger to increase the weights in bold (green) any further. 😢 USN All in One Muscle Fuel shake after (1.5 scoops). Chicken meal 2 hours later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Bulgarian Bag Training.*

The Bulgarian Bag will work muscles such as the rear delts that often get forgotten about. The rotational element will also help to open up the shoulder girdle and maintain a healthy shoulder joint.

Doing moves that involve grasping the Bulgarian Bag's handles will improve your grip strength, which is often your body's weak link. If you improve your grip strength you are likely to see improvements to strength moves such as Deadlifts.

When you perform moves like halos or swings while holding the Bulgarian Bag's straps, you will find that your forearms start burning - a sure sign that you are working your grip strength.

Excellent for Halo swings, rotational swings, lateral swings, lateral lunges and swing to squat exercises. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Is your Waist to big?*

1. Round The Waist - Measure your waist midway between your lowest rib and the top of your hips.

2. On The Hips - Then measure your hips around the widest part of your glutes.

3. Sum Total - Divide the waist measurement by hips measurement. If the answer is 0.9 or higher, it's time to take action.

Action in the form of exercise and diet. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

3rd April 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs **(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *110lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, certain the Ashwagandha is doing something, I feel bigger! Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than what is stated above at times. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. A further increase in weight this training session in bold (Red). USN All in One Muscle Fuel shake after (1.5 scoops). Chicken meal 2 hours later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I am to have a break of the USN All in One Muscle Fuel Anabolic for reasons I have discussed previously in my Journal. It's the best Protein powder I have ever had and the taste - I do the training to have the shake!

Protein powders and some beers can cause spots to appear on my shoulders and arms mainly. They are itchy and some can weep. I have a mild steroid cream that sorts it, but I don't want to be using that cream regularly. Once nothing bothered me, but I have had Protein powders for years and I was quite heavy on beer for a couple of years in the past. I gather too much of something can cause an allergy in the end, your body has had enough. Thing is I am not allergic to milk, I have been tested, but I was for a certain beer.

Please take note, I have talked to people that have developed allergies with something they have enjoyed for years....

I like the odd Protein shake, but I don't know what to try now, I have used vegan and milk (Whey etc). Can only think it is the strength of the Protein that causes the spots.

Whatever I do I will post about it. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Leap yourself Lean.*

Combine plyometric jumps with balance drills to increase power and lose fat. To get stronger, leaner and faster, all you need is your body, a bit of space and a bit of time. That's the finding of a new study that suggests integrating balance drills with plyometric exercises, such as jump squats or vertical jumps, results in a "significant and substantial" improvement in muscle strength, power and speed. In the study, subjects followed a balance and plyometric training programme, exercising on an unstable surface along with a series of jumping and hopping exercises. After 8 weeks, performance in key athletic tests including 10m and 30m sprints and vertical jumps improved by an average of 30%. Boost your performance by including some jump squats, jumps and Bosu ball squats as part of a legs session warm up.

A vertical jump height of 41cm is considered average, while higher than 61cm is regarded as excellent. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I have discussed the less common Bodybuilding exercises like Press Ups, TRX Suspension exercises, certain other bodybuilding exercises and equipment, but I have refrained from discussing and describing the common bodybuilding exercises we all progress. This is because you all will know how to progress the common bodybuilding exercises, or a gym owner/PT will show and tell you how to progress them. It would be better to be taught common bodybuilding exercises in a gym, rather than me describing how to progress each one within my Journal without pictures. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Leg Press (feet positions).*

Place your feet lower and closer together on the plate to work your quads more.

Place your feet higher and wider apart on the plate to work your hamstrings and glutes more directly.

I go for higher and wider with my feet. At my gym, my toes are off the top of the plate. Thought I would mention this, as I got it from a health magazine not from an educated source in the gym! Cheers.


----------



## hmgs

Brian, I’d further posit that foot position doesn’t have to be a perfect mirror image of one another; as our body’s not perfectly symmetrical. Once I got out of the “level and equal” mindset and just went for comfortable - leg presses/hack squats became more productive (especially with my knackered knees!😉)


----------



## Brian Multigym

You have done it for me mate, but I will look into it and add a post.


----------



## Brian Multigym

6th April 2022.

Trained this late afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs **(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *110lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, certain the Ashwagandha is doing something, I feel bigger! Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than what is stated above at times. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. Chicken Nourish meal with extra chicken added after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Tonyguy

Brian Multigym said:


> I am to have a break of the USN All in One Muscle Fuel Anabolic for reasons I have discussed previously in my Journal. It's the best Protein powder I have ever had and the taste - I do the training to have the shake!
> 
> Protein powders and some beers can cause spots to appear on my shoulders and arms mainly. They are itchy and some can weep. I have a mild steroid cream that sorts it, but I don't want to be using that cream regularly. Once nothing bothered me, but I have had Protein powders for years and I was quite heavy on beer for a couple of years in the past. I gather too much of something can cause an allergy in the end, your body has had enough. Thing is I am not allergic to milk, I have been tested, but I was for a certain beer.
> 
> Please take note, I have talked to people that have developed allergies with something they have enjoyed for years....
> 
> I like the odd Protein shake, but I don't know what to try now, I have used vegan and milk (Whey etc). Can only think it is the strength of the Protein that causes the spots.
> 
> Whatever I do I will post about it. Cheers.


I know whey protein makes your body more acidic. I've noticed cutting down on it myself has minimised the spots, though probably unrelated. I know excessive amounts of dairy messes with your hormones too.

I want to try hemp protein next, I had vanilla soya powder, that was rank. Also unflavoured pea protein & that was undrinkable


----------



## Brian Multigym

Thanks for that information Tony, I did not know that even with all my investigation. I think you are correct too, others have had to give Whey protein up because of spots. It is Hemp Protein I want to try too funnily enough. Going to look tomorrow.

I have tried a Vegan Protein powder - vanilla flavoured with soy isolate in it and it was not bad. Strawberry would have been better. I have also tried Pea Protein but it was mint flavoured. Cheers mate.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Tyre Flipping...*

Use tyres to improve your posture, develop functional strength and build massive biceps.

Tyre Flipping will develop athletic prowess. It is a full body stimulator. There isn't a single muscle this exercise won't recruit and strengthen, including your stabilising muscles, in a way that traditional barbell and dumbbell movements can't. Tyre Flipping is particularly beneficial for contact sports as a bridge between the weights room and the playing field. It helps to develop force from the ground up - all flips require an explosive lower body drive which extends up into triple extension and through the hands. And it's that uninhabited triple extension, where you simultaneously extend at the ankles, knees and hips, that makes tyre flips so effective. The glory comes once the initial momentum has been created by the powerful triple extension drive. You initiate the movement with straight arms but once the tyre reaches a certain height, you contract your biceps to continue the flip. That is where the bicep gains come in.

*Tyre Flip*

Perfect Form - The classic. Start at the back of the tyre (tyre lying flat in front of you). Protect your back by taking a wide stance (legs wide) and getting low (arms between legs), digging your fingers under the tyre and driving up with your glutes. Drive forward to finish the repetition.

You've nailed it when... You are moving powerfully into triple extension, where you simultaneously extend at the ankle, knee and hip joints. Focus on thrusting your hips through powerfully and explosively. This move is all about intensity so put 100% effort into each tyre flip.

Your back - If you want to avoid lower back injury, aim to keep your chest upright throughout the tyre flip.

I have added this to my Journal because HMGS (HMGS has a Journal) has been Tyre Flipping. I said I have something on Tyre Flipping so I have typed this post. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

9th April 2022.

Trained this late afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs **(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *110lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, certain the Ashwagandha is doing something, I feel bigger! Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than what is stated above. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. Chicken meal with extra chicken added after. Currently not using a Protein powder and I am thinking of trying Hemp Protein. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Power your body with Pilates.*

Core, strength, stretch and flexibility are all terms you will hear commonly used when referring to Pilates, a form of exercise that has been practiced for many decades to support general fitness and wellbeing. These days, there is a form of Pilates to suit every need and ability to support both your physical and mental health. Named after Joseph Pilates who created the exercises. Today, it has evolved and different methods are taught; some are gentle, others are more dynamic, some see participants not using any equipment other than a mat, while others will opt for types such as reformer, which involves apparatus with handles, straps and pulleys, which provide both resistance and support. The Pilates principles are breath, whole body health and whole body commitment, taking into account mind, body and spirit. These principles incorporate breath, concentration, centring, control, precision and flow.

As a starting point; Pilates is great for anyone who wants to build strength and develop their core and is excellent for helping start off a fitness goal. Also excellent for bodybuilders with injuries. The other great aspect of Pilates is you can choose how you practice, Pilates classes with a qualified teacher or there are many different apps or websites to teach you.

The Benefits of Pilates - One of the key areas it can help with is in improving posture and joint mobility. Furthermore, it can support muscle tone and, as your core gets stronger, you will find your balance will also improve. It is also great for increasing your flexibility and, by building your inner strength, Pilates reduces your chances of becoming injured progressing your training routine or other sports. If you do suffer an injury, Pilates can act as a good rehabilitation exercise. From a mental health perspective, Pilates is a fantastic way to ease stress and tension, and by doing so, it can actually help you to relax and sleep better.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I think, because it is hard to believe, I have put 2lbs on since starting on my Ashwagandha supplement. Usually don't bother much with scales, as I know I am stronger and more muscular - thanks to mirrors, but the scales hardly reflect that. Anyway, I have definitely gone up in weight, I know it's not a lot, but I am happy! Hope it continues.

I can't understand why the scales haven't moved more in the past, I must be losing some weight from somewhere as well as putting muscle on. This is why I say to people don't bother with scales, you know when you are stronger and mirrors show you are bigger.

Anyway, I'll see how it goes from now. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

12th April 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs **(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *110lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, certain the Ashwagandha is doing something, I feel bigger! Actual body weight is up too! Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than what is stated above. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. CO-OP Chicken meal × 2 after. Currently not using a Protein powder and I am thinking of trying Hemp Protein. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I have amended Post 175 on Page 9 on the subject of Boron. The initial Boron trial I have discussed had the wrong dosage entered and the amount of Boron in one Avocado was incorrect. Both were in grams (g) not milligrams (mg). All other dosage information was correct. I have corrected the Post. I type all my posts, none are cut and pasted and I read through them before posting for errors. Don't know how it happened but noticed the errors straightaway today, google changes words at times. Anyway it is now correct!


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Repetitions again.*

I have discussed number of repetitions within Post 230 on Page 12 of my Journal. I have come across more information with explanations, so I thought I would share it with my Journal readers. Know your Repetition Range:-

*1 to 5 Repetitions*

AIM - Increase in your muscle strength and power.
WEIGHT - 85 to 100 per cent of one repetition max.
WHY? - Low repetition sets of heavy weights build strength and power, because they recruit and fatigue your fast-twitching muscle fibres. They're responsible for your muscles explosiveness, and this approach makes them grow back bigger.

*6 to 7 Repetitions*

AIM - Optimal compromise between an increase in muscle strength and size.
WEIGHT - 78 to 83 per cent of one repetition max.
WHY? - Sets in this repetition range will still work your fast-twitch muscle fibres, but performing extra repetitions will also fatigue your muscles more thoroughly, resulting in improvements in strength and size.

*8 to 12 Repetitions*

AIM - Increase in muscle mass.
WEIGHT - 70 to 77 per cent of one repetition max.
WHY? - The most effective way to build muscle mass is for each set to last between 40 and 70 seconds. Sets of 8 to 12 repetitions are the perfect repetition range for this, because the weight is heavy enough to fatigue the muscles thoroughly but still manageable for you to maintain correct form.

*13+ Repetitions*

AIM - Increase in your strength-endurance, with some muscle mass gains.
WEIGHT - 60 to 69 per cent of one repetition max.
WHY? - Using lighter weights combined with a higher repetition range recruits your slow-twitch muscle fibres. Sets in this repetition range improve the ability of these fibres to deal with lactic acid and the other waste products that accumulate during exercise.

How to work out your one repetition max will be the next post. Then you can calculate the weight required for each repetition range above. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Predicting your One Repetition Max.*

If you have no idea what your One Repetition Maximum (1RM) should be or is, use the table below to predict it. Just use a weight that you can manage 2 to 10 repetitions with for a maximum set, then multiply it by the coefficient value within the table below to get your predicted One Repetition Maximum (1RM).


*Repetition and Coefficient Table*

21.07

31.12

41.15

51.18

61.21

71.24

81.27

91.30

11.33

The bottom line is for 10 repetitions, had to leave it as 1 because it altered the table.

Example - If you can lift 85kg for 5 repetitions, then your predicted One Repetition Maximum (1RM) using the table above is 85 × 1.18 = 100kg. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Use the method and table above in Post 424 to calculate your One Repetition Maximum (1RM), then you can workout the weight required for the repetition range you choose as discussed in Post 423 above. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Better later than Never.*

A new study suggests muscular gains can be made at any age (me - I thought that was always the case). Read on:-

Older people with absolutely no lifting experience have the same ability to build muscle as those of a similar age with a long history of strength training. University research and study found 'master athletes' - people over 70 years of age, who had lifted weights all their life - and healthy people of the same age, who had never followed a structured training plan, were able to build muscle at similar rates. The study clearly showed that it doesn't matter if you haven't been a regular exerciser throughout your life, you can still derive benefit from exercise whenever you start, says a Chief Scientist. Clearly, a long term commitment to fitness and a healthy lifestyle remains the preferable choice, but even starting later on in life will help delay age-related frailty and associated muscle weakness.

Me - I was surprised to read this, because we know this would be the case whenever you started training. Anyway, we know it to be true now after a university has looked into it. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Quercetin for Endurance.*

Quercetin is a dietary flavoniod found in vegetables, particularly onions, red and black berries and tea. The health benefits have long been reported, such as reducing inflammation, decreasing blood pressure and protecting against cancer and dementia. A large review study also showed it can lead to a small but meaningful improvement in endurance, performance and VO2 Max. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

15th April 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs **(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *110lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, certain the Ashwagandha is doing something, I feel bigger! Actual body weight is up too! Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than what is stated above currently. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. Morrisons Greek style yogurt after. Currently not using a Protein powder but I am thinking of trying Hemp Protein. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Grapes for Endurance.*

A recent large study has shown grapes to be one of the most effective foods for improving endurance performance, thanks to their high polyphenol content. Improvements in time trial, time to exhaustion and intermittent type tests were seen. Interestingly, just eating them daily, not necessarily before exercise, led to these improvements. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Meals a day Bodybuilding again....*

I have written before about this and there is a lot of conflicting information on the internet on this subject. I have edited my original Post 81 slightly with new information on Page 5 of my Journal, but what I said originally is still plastered all over the internet. More so actually. I will write more on this subject now, but whatever you do meal wise, just make sure you get your totals in for Protein, Carbohydrates and Fat daily. Make sure the Protein contains all nine essential amino acids! Below is what I have found, not in any order:-

Food takes 24 to 72 hours to move through your digestive system. Meat and fish can take up to 2 days to fully digest.

Muscle Protein Synthesis (muscle building) continues for 24 to 36 hours after your workout. Already written Post 203 about this within my Journal, but then I stated up to 24 hours. This is because Muscle Protein Synthesis drops off rapidly after 24 hours back to baseline by 36 hours.

Skeletal Muscle Protein Synthesis is maximised by 25g to 35g of high quality Protein during a meal.

Muscle building potential - Net Protein Balance (+) is best consuming protein every 3 hours (20g). This study, though short, only used Whey protein and had bodybuilders training and consuming Whey protein every 1.5 hours (10g) and every 6 hours (40g) too. Every 3 hours was only very slightly better.

Protein is speed regulated as it passes through your small intestine so it can ALL be absorbed. Protein will all be absorbed if your body needs it! Amino Acids (building blocks of Protein) can be stored in your body for a while for use later. Stored in muscle I have read.

Why some bodybuilders consume more meals a day is to simulate muscle protein synthesis (muscle building) with each meal, to replace calories burned training, and to get their total calorie intake in without feeling bloated etc with fewer meals.

Eating every 4 hours (4 meals a day) stimulates muscle protein synthesis (muscle building) throughout the day.

4 meals a day for maximum Muscle Protein Synthesis and growth, according to a study.

Consume the protein source in your meal first to help feel full and keep blood sugar and insulin levels from rising to high.

Small intestine - where the majority of protein digestion occurs, breaking down protein into individual Amino Acids for absorption into your bloodstream. Depending on the type of protein, absorption rate is 3g to 10g per hour. If there is a large amount to digest, some will move on to your Large intestine.

Large intestine - partially digested contents of your meal from your small intestine can remain for 24 hours while it is broken down further and digested.

Your body can absorb more than 30g of protein in one meal. Even though it is suggested to have numerous meals.

You don't have to consume a meal every three hours. It does not matter how many meals you consume as long as you get your totals in for Protein, Carbohydrates and Fat daily.

You can consume your day's Protein, Carbohydrates and Fat within a 4 to 8 hour window with no detriment to your Muscle building. (Not referring to Intermittent Fasting.)

Post workout meal/shake within an hour of finishing training is still important according to a lot of fitness websites.

This is what I have investigated, you can consume as many or as few meals a day as you like with no change or detriment to your muscle building, as long as you get your totals for Protein, Carbohydrates and Fat daily. When you read the above you can see why, it can take days to digest protein. Numerous fitness websites still stick to consuming 4 meals a day. That is every 4 hours. I'll leave it with you now. I suggest you investigate further if you need to, but look for good sources (studies or medical) and check they aren't trying to sell you something too..... I would just eat well, it can be very conflicting *just like the above*....

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Creatine again...*

I have written Post 138 on Page 7 of my Journal, but this is some more information on it. Read on:-

Creatine is made in the body, but it is also in meat, leading some to think that consuming a steak will lead to a performance advantage. However, research has shown supplementing with creatine improves exercise performance to the same extent regardless of diet pattern, which suggests that any lower baseline creatine stores in those following a meat free diet won't be at a disadvantage. In fact, studies show that while supplementary creatine is proven effective, dietary creatine intake and baseline storage doesn't affect muscle mass, type one or two muscle fibre area, one repetition max, power output or VO2 Max. So don't bother with the steak! Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I have reinvestigated "Meals a day Bodybuilding" and edited Post 81 on Page 5 of my Journal and written Post 430 above. I must have edited both numerous times after reading more information after the first edit. I sincerely hope you enjoy reading them and get something out of it! I doubt I will be revisiting I know that much!

Edited - I couldn't give it up and have added more information to Post 430 and now it is late at night, that definitely is it. I'm surprised the forum let me edit Post 430 that much and I'm defintely done now! 😵 Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

18th April 2022

Should be my Full Body workout training today, but the odd muscle has been sore for a short while, not to bad that I can't train and I have previously, but decided to give it another day. Hate missing a session, always been like that, once I would have just carried on, but older now and don't want any injuries for the sake of one day. Training will be tomorrow. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I have rechecked Post 430 and edited the odd paragraph. It is done now, and I am done! Please read it, it will then have been worth all the head scratching and head shaking...


----------



## Brian Multigym

19th April 2022.

Trained this early evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs **(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *110lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, should have trained yesterday, but needed another day recovery. Certain the Ashwagandha is doing something, I feel bigger! Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than what is stated above currently. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. M&S "Count on Us" Chicken+ Arrabbiata after. Currently not using a Protein powder but I am thinking of trying Hemp Protein. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*5% increase in Power output.*

5% was the increase in power output among the well trained given a citrus extract. Rich in a class of beneficial compounds called Flavonoids, the extract led to increases in performance akin to that expected with Creatine use. It is thought that the Flavonoids can help the muscle cells to produce energy more efficiently, thus maximising performance capacity. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*EZ Bar - did you know?*

Using an EZ bar for bicep curls will stimulate greater muscle activation in your biceps than either a barbell or dumbbells. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*The Nightshade Family.*

The nightshade family of plants, including aubergine, tomatoes, peppers, chillies and potatoes, are loaded with nutrients. However, some people worry that a group of compounds they contain, called alkaloids, might cause inflammation, because a very small percentage of people might have allergies or sensitivities to them. It is a belief that has lead some high profile sports stars to avoid them. That's a shame, because a review study has shown the opposite to be true, with plant derived alkaloids significantly reducing gut inflammation. Seeing as these foods are also nutrition powerhouses for the vast majority of people it's best to follow the science, not the hype! Cheers.


----------



## hmgs

Brian Multigym said:


> *EZ Bar - did you know?*
> 
> Using an EZ bar for bicep curls will stimulate greater muscle activation in your biceps than either a barbell or dumbbells. Cheers.


C’mon Bri - who says, why and how? There’s a myriad of difference between barbell and hammer curls… don’t get sloppy on us now!


----------



## Brian Multigym

It was in a health magazine that I had read previously, and that is what it said. Same magazine does go deep into everything mate. It was only a snippet but I would say it is correct coming from them.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Wholegrain Mustard.*

If you want a daily health boost, wholegrain mustard is what you want. Researchers discovered a heaped teaspoon (10g) of wholegrain mustard, eaten every day for 12 weeks reduced blood glucose and/or cholesterol.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Cinnamon.*

Cinnamon boasts anti-inflammatory, antioxidant, anti-tumor and even performance enhancing effects, but the type you choose is important. Cassia Cinnamon contains coumarin, a compound that can be toxic to the liver when taken in large quantities (around one teaspoon full a day). So if you can't get enough of the stuff, you might want to choose the Ceylon variety, which has only a fraction of the amount of coumarin, for risk free health benefits. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*EZ Bar.*

I wrote a post within my Journal about the EZ Bar - Post 437 on Page 22. It was something I read from a health magazine. A forum mate questioned it, so I had a look myself to try and verify the health magazine snippet. This is what I found and it is probably the reason for the health magazine snippet. Read on:-

The EZ Bar is designed to isolate Biceps and Triceps and allow a more focused workout on those muscles.

The EZ Bar in addition engages other bicep and arm muscles over a straight Barbell/Dumbbell.

The EZ Bar because of the different angle of grip on the bar, protects your wrists and elbows from joint damage over a straight Barbell/Dumbbell.

The EZ Bar is recommended for better overall arm development.

In the end it is a matter of choice, you use the EZ Bar or a straight Barbell/Dumbbell.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Interesting Healthy Smartphone Apps.*

I came across a write up on smartphone apps for fitness and health. I don't have a smartphone, but thought my Journal readers may be interested. Read on:-

*SOOSEE*

App is free - Andriod and iOS. If you have a sensitive stomach or an allergy to certain ingredients this app is for you. For many people into fitness and bodybuilding, diet is dictated by what they can eat, rather than what they want to eat! SOOSEE tries to keep sensitive stomachs and allergy suffers safe by scanning the ingredients label for allergens. Various ingredient items/terms are built in, but you can add your own - then point your camera at an ingredients list/label and you will be warned if matching items/terms are found. From the photo provided it looks good and in the example the app has highlighted - Dairy products, nuts and peanuts. The app also highlights the ingredient list/label.

*FIT500*

App is Free - iOS only. Your iPhone's health app holds a lot of fitness data, but digging through menus to get what you want can be a chore. Fit500 surfaces the stats that you care about, letting you attach various graphs and figures to a personalised dashboard. This syncs over iCloud, so you can also peruse everything on an iPad or Mac.

*WATERMINDER*

App costs £4.49 - Andriod and iOS. There are differing views on how much liquid you should take in daily and how often. One thing is for sure, too many of us don't drink enough, and thereby become dehydrated. WaterMinder let's you define your goals, track your progress and can give reminders to have a drink.

*EZ MEDITATION TIMER*

App is free - Andriod and iOS. Many meditation apps want to help you while helping themselves to your wallet. Not this one, which is free and free from complexity too. There's a simple, bold design that offers great clarity and it will track your sessions so you can keep yourself honest.


There are others mentioned but these are the best ones. You may already be aware of them but just in case... Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*IBS and IBD.*

(Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Irritable Bowel Disease)

Went in a health shop and picked up a free health magazine for someone, got the wrong one, but there is a write up on IBS and IBD... There are bodybuilders that suffer these conditions, there are a few on this forum, so I typed the below for them and decided to add it to my Journal for others.

To alleviate the conditions, It's about eating correctly first and in addition cultivating friendly gut bacteria (bugs) and creating an antiinflammatory environment by consuming live-cultured yougurts, Kefir, Miso, cheese, olive oil, apples, chickpeas, kiwi and garlic. Also pre and proboitics. Consuming all these cultivates friendly gut bacteria (bugs). I have had to shorten it to this or I would have been typing for hours, but all the above cultivates numerous friendly gut bugs.

Barnesiella is definitely a gut bug you need to cultivate if you have IBS or IBD for it's antiinflammatory properties.

People with IBS and IBD - appear to have an imbalance in the profile of our gut bugs compared to people without the conditions.

This write up I have is not complete, but the writer has produced a book:-

"Calm your Gut: A mindful and compassionate guide to healing IBS and IBD" by Cara Wheatley-McGrain. (Hay House)

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

22nd April 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs **(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *65lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *65lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *110lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, certain the Ashwagandha is doing something, I feel bigger! Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above currently. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. Hemp Protein shake after. Morrisons Nourish meal later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I have bought some Hemp Protein powder from a health shop. Not as cheap as more known brands, but it has excellent nutritional statistics, better than known brands actually. Few grams higher in Protein and less fat.

Hemp Protein is healthy and is the most popular alternative to milk proteins. It has a earthy, nutty taste. Hemp Protein is a high quality complete protein with fibre, healthy fats and minerals. Hemp Protein is 100% digestible. Hemp Protein also contains Lignanamides which have strong antioxidants properties.

Nutrition Information per 100g:-

Calories = 328
Protein = 52g
Carbohydrates = 4.81g (Sugar = 3.2g)
Fat = 7.3g (Saturate = 0.84g Monounsaturates = 0.76g Polyunsaturates = 5.32g)
Fibre = 25g
Magnesium = 750mg
Iron = 17mg
Zinc = 16mg
Omega 3 = 1.4g
Omega 6 = 4.6g
Flavour = Natural
Producer = The British Hemp Co.

I have a 35g - 40g serving.

Hemp Protein has all 9 Essential Amino Acids, it is a Complete Protein. The powder is green in colour and the taste is not brilliant, it's an acquired taste... Once opened, storage is in a fridge. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Vitamin D3 further benefits.*

Researchers have found evidence that Vitamin D3 could balance people's immune systems and help strengthen defences against viral infections such as COVID 19.

Scientists from two universities analysed the impact of daily Vitamin D2 and D3 supplements on the activity of genes in people's blood over a 12 week period. Contrary to widely held views, the research discovered that both types of Vitamin D did not have the same effect. They found evidence that Vitamin D3 had a modifying effect on the immune system that could fortify the body against viral and bacterial diseases. A healthy Vitamin D3 status may prevent viruses and bacteria from gaining a foothold in the body. The research suggests that it is important that people take a Vitamin D3 supplement, or suitably fortified foods, especially over winter.

A larger study is required on Vitamin D2, to clarify the differences in effects, however Vitamin D3 should be the favoured form.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## hmgs

Brian Multigym said:


> certain the Ashwagandha is doing something, I feel bigger!


Bri can you quantify this for us?


----------



## Brian Multigym

hmgs said:


> Bri can you quantify this for us?


Well I am heavier by 2lbs too, which I have quoted previously and that is saying something for me, get stronger and look bigger, but the scales don't move very much mate. That said, genuinely look and feel bigger. Haven't done anything really different, but taking Ashwagandha and Omega 3.


----------



## Brian Multigym

After post 445 above about healthy smartphone apps, I thought I may expand on that with Bodybuilding apps,, but when I looked there are to many to write about. Some are free but others charge a small amount to upgrade the free version. They go into routines, the exercises and how to perform them but overall they are a tracker or a log of your training past and present. Within your web browser type "Fitness and Bodybuilding apps" and you will be a while looking into it.

The best for nutrition was stated as My Fitness Pal. Forum members use this one.

I have never used any, they were not available when I started bodybuilding. Fact remains people managed before without them. Would be worth it for the log side of things though, but I have this Journal. 👍 Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Rowing Machine again...*

I have already written Post 382 on Page 20 of my Journal on using a rowing machine. I have now come across further information. If your gym has one, you'll look the part using it after reading this...

Rowing with the correct form can activate almost every muscle in your body (around 85%), meaning you'll achieve close to a full body workout and burn far more calories than on most other pieces of gym equipment.

Technique:-

1. While staying in an upright position, grab the handles with your hands and/with your legs bent.
2. Initiate the drive/stroke with your legs first, then arms and upper body follow.
3. Extend your legs completely and pull the handles towards your stomach (below the ribs).
4. When the drive is finished, prepare for the "catch" with first your arms, then upper body, reversing the drive movement.

Common mistakes:-

1. Rushed strokes, not creating a full drive and no full extension of the knees.
2. Pulling too much and to early with arms.
3. Not maintaining lumbar curve.

Experienced cues:-

1. Large range of movement = complete knee extension = effective stroke.
2. Train long strokes with a short 'break' to make the stroke more effective.
3. Use your legs more to relieve your arms.
4. Try to maintain a straight back in every position.
5. Keep your arms as close to your body as possible on the stroke.
6. Check breathing: catch = inhale / drive = exhale.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*NAC for Bodybuilding or not?*

NAC (N-Acetyl Cysteine) is an amino acid which converts into the powerful antioxidant Glutathione. To create Glutathione NAC bonds with amino acids Glutamine and Glycine. Bodybuilders use it because it scavenges the body for, and neutralises, harmful free radicals that can cause oxidative damage to muscles, bodily organs and the immune system. It also acts as a building block for the formation of proteins for muscle repair, growth and maintenance.

NAC provides it's powerful antioxidant benefits directly within muscles where bodybuilders need it most. NAC works directly to scavenge muscle damaging free radicals that can cause oxidative damage to muscles.

Human body can produce Cysteine from the amino acids methionine and serine. Cysteine is also found in high protein foods like poultry, dairy, eggs, sunflower seeds and legumes.

Benefits include:-

Relieve symptoms of Lung issues like Asthma and COPD.
Helps to prevent or diminish Kidney and Liver damage.
Brain health and improve cognitive function.
May reduce Heart disease by preventing oxidative damage.
Better health.
Good for muscle injury.
May increase Testosterone.

In addition, and I have left this to the last, NAC boosts NO levels in the body. This increases blood flow to muscles, which enhances energy levels during workouts, aids muscle strength and growth and helps fat loss. A lot of websites say this. One study though stated it doesn't increase blood flow, that said, the exercise within the study were only hand grip exercises. Another study stated with NAC being a powerful antioxidant, it disrupted the muscle inflammatory response of weight training and also the recovery, though the participants took a high dose of NAC at 20mg/kg per day, for a 76kg participant that was 1,520mg and the standard dose is 600mg per day, but can go to 1,200mg. Some state from 300mg.

Obviously there are benefits for supplementing with NAC, but it is in food too. Check with your GP before taking this supplement. It is classed as a drug, as it has been used medically. I'll leave it at that, if you are going to buy, check it out yourself, but what I have typed above is what I investigated.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Probiotics for depression.*

University Psychiatry study revealed that taking a multi-strain probiotic for four weeks can reduce depression scores, boost concentration and improve emotional processing. The findings add to a growing body of evidence confirming a two-way link between our gut and brain, and strengthen previous research indicating that our gut bacteria can have a significant impact on our mood. The participants were tested at the start of the study which indicated they were all suffering mild to moderate depression, but none were taking antidepressants. An encouraging 50% reduction in depression scores from baseline was observed among participants who took the Bio-Kult probiotic. Probiotics could be used as an early intervention to help reduce the risk of people with mild to moderate depression developing a major depressive disorder.

It was stressed that probiotics should not be seen as a replacement for prescription medicine, but a useful first step in self care.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

25th April 2022.

Trained this early evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs **(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *110lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, certain the Ashwagandha is doing something, I feel bigger! Weight in bold (black) is an increase since start of my Journal. Further increase in weight this training session in bold (red). I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above currently. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. Hemp Protein shake after. Chicken meal later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## PaulNe

Always enjoy reading your journal Brian. Very good stuff in here and would recommend others to give it a read. Good job with the weights. Be careful with that ashwaghanda, you might fail a drug test


----------



## Brian Multigym

PaulNe said:


> Always enjoy reading your journal Brian. Very good stuff in here and would recommend others to give it a read. Good job with the weights. Be careful with that ashwaghanda, you might fail a drug test


Thanks for that Paul. A few have said in DM's they enjoy reading my Journal. Thanks, the weights are going up slowly... Enjoying it though, will be back at the gym I'm a member of in the near future too. The Ashwagandha... 😂 I genuinely think it helps, so I'll continue with it. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Resting up in Gyms.*

Most muscle building workouts involve just as much time sat around as time mid-lift - so here's how to rest assured next time in the gym. Read on:-

Question - I just rest between sets until I can go again. Isn't that right?
Answer - Not quite. Manipulating any of the variables in a resistance workout - exercise choice, load, volume, rest period lengths or even the order you do the exercises in - alters the unique structure of the workout and changes the cellular and molecular response you get from it. Basically, if you change your weights, the number of repetitions or sets, or the amount of rest, your workouts will produce vastly different outcomes, even if they're superficially similar. So when planning an exercise programme, your end goal should clearly dictate how much you rest.

Question - What if I want to get bigger? Or leaner?
Answer - Then keep your rests to - 30 to 60 seconds if your aim is to drop body fat, and 1 to 2 minutes if you want to gain lean mass. These rest lengths will help increase the production of growth hormone, which is important for metabolising fat and repairing muscle. (Me - For strength workouts rest periods are from 3 to 5 minutes.)

Question - What else can I do to ensure I'm resting correctly?
Answer - Rest isn't just about the time between sets. On some non-workout days, do recovery sessions - low volume, low intensity workouts that drive the blood into the muscles and alleviate stiffness. Go for a bike ride or do a quick circuit of bodyweight moves, such as lunges and press ups. Don't overtax yourself - you should end up feeling more energised. Your muscles will recover and grow and you will be ready for your next workout with renewed gusto.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Taking into account the second answer above (within Post 459) and it helps to increase the production of growth hormone, well a great way to maximise growth hormone production while still recovering between moves is to use antagonist supersets - for example, a chin up followed by a dumbbell bench press. This allows the major muscles fatigued in the first exercise to rest during the second exercise, so you can get a big growth hormone boost with a smaller reduction of performance. You'll be getting both intensity and density - perfect for muscle, strength and fat loss. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Enjoy the ride to the Gym!*

As the weather warms up and to save fuel costs, ride to the gym on your bike. It will boost your fitness, improve your mood and saves you money. You will have progressed your cardio session and be ready to go on the strenuous lifting. It will also be a cool down session as you ride home. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Farmer's Carry with Kettlebells.*

The Farmers Carry primarily targets the upper back muscles (Trapezius), the entire core and the forearms (grip strength). Lower body is secondary, but it is still worked. It's grip intensive and way more challenging on your cardio than you might think. You lift the kettlebells and walk a certain distance.

Technique:-

1. Stand in between a pair of heavy kettlebells (or any heavy objects).
2. Hinge forward with your back straight, until your arms reach the handles of the kettlebells.
3. Next, use your legs and straight back (torso tension) to lift the kettlebells off the floor.
4. Keep your lats and core tight and walk with small steps.

Common mistakes:-

1. Upper traps are engaged during the exercise.
2. Arms are bent.
3. Arms swing when walking and weight touches your thighs.

Experienced cues:-

1. Maintain body tension.
2. Arms act as hooks.
3. Movement only comes from the legs.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Wall Ball (Medicine Ball).*

The wall ball is a functional fitness exercise, but this seemingly uncomplicated move requires more than just chucking a medicine ball into the air. While your legs and glute muscles are the main focus of attention, throwing a medicine ball also demands upper body activation, especially the shoulder muscles.

Technique:-

1. Start in an upright standing position with feet hip-width apart, approximately one arm's length from the wall.
2. Pick up the medicine ball from the floor, return to an upright position, then start the movement by lowering into a squat.
3. At the bottom position of the squat, your hips must descend lower than your knees.
4. When standing back up, use momentum and throw the medicine ball against the target.
5. Catch the ball afterwards and repeat the movement.

Common mistakes:-

1. Standing to close or to far from the wall or rig.
2. When squatting, hips do not descend below parallel.
3. Knees rotate internally.
4. Upper body leans forward.
5. No explosive hip extension (momentum).
6. Throwing the medicine ball using arms only.

Experienced cues:-

1. Find a good position in front of the wall or rig.
2. Keep elbows under the medicine ball with the upper body upright.
3. Drive through the heels when squatting.
4. Use explosive hip extension to create momentum.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> *Enjoy the ride to the Gym!*
> 
> As the weather warms up and to save fuel costs, ride to the gym on your bike. It will boost your fitness, improve your mood and saves you money. You will have progressed your cardio session and be ready to go on the strenuous lifting. It will also be a cool down session as you ride home. Cheers.


Been doing this since moving house. It’s an extra 2.5 hours of cardio a week and helps to de-stress me after a day of working. Definitely recommend.


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> Been doing this since moving house. It’s an extra 2.5 hours of cardio a week and helps to de-stress me after a day of working. Definitely recommend.


Thanks for that and another good reason to get pedalling.


----------



## Brian Multigym

28th April 2022.

Trained this late afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs **(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *110lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, muscles were a bit sore from the last session, so lightened the weight by 50% and did loads of repetitions to loosen them up! Cardio really. Weight in bold (black) is increases since start of my Journal. Further increases in weight last training session in bold (red). I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above currently. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. Chicken meal later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Sled Pull.*

The sled pull works the entire trunk, but particularly the lower back and quads. Your biceps will also get a good workout.

Technique:-

1. Grab the rope with both hands to initiate the pull.
2. Keep your feet within the width of the sled.

Common mistakes:-

1. Not enough core tension.
2. No hip extension.
3. No power transmission from hips/core to arms.
4. Loss of rope tension.

Experienced cues:-

1. Practice hip extension when pulling.
2. Long pulls.
3. Train pull on both sides.

Thanks for reading my Journal. Added this to my Journal because HMGS progresses sled pulls but he walks backwards.


----------



## hmgs

Bri, adjunct to this - I use a strap (🙄) around the lower hips/top of glutes to focus on functional knee extension.


----------



## Brian Multigym

hmgs said:


> Bri, adjunct to this - I use a strap (🙄) around the lower hips/top of glutes to focus on functional knee extension.


Thanks for that HMGS, it is more information. Unfortunately the Post above is all I have on Sled Pull.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Kick Bridge.*

The kick bridge is a Muay Thai inspired move that works all the muscles used in the 'teep front kick', including your quads and glutes - vital for most sports.

1. Lie on the floor with one leg bent with your foot flat on the floor, and the other extended. Arms are straight and at your sides.
2. Now raise the extended leg so it is in line with your other thigh.
3. Push your hips up as high as possible, 'kicking' the extended and raised leg up higher at the end.
4. Squeeze your glutes on the kick.
5. Lower with control, without letting your extended leg touch the floor and repeat.
6. Do 45 seconds on each leg.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

My nephew usually rides push bikes and has completed a 115 mile bike race (mentioned previously in my Journal). Now it's running, he picked me up yesterday after running 22 miles. He said my legs are a bit sore and I said well, read my Journal then! 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Vegetables - Broccoli.*

Broccoli is related to cabbage, cauliflower and brussel sprouts. Broccoli is high in many nutrients and boasts more Protein content than most other vegetables. Broccoli can be enjoyed raw, cooked but gentle steaming provides the most health benefits. Possibly not recommended for people with IBS or IBD because of the carbohydrates.

Nutrition data for 1 cup of raw Broccoli (100g):-

Calories = 34
Protein = 3g
Carbohydrates = 7.2g (sugar = 1.5g)
Fat = 0.4g
Fibre = 3.3g
Water = 89%

Vitamins and minerals in Broccoli:-

Vitamin B9
Vitamin C - very high, 100g of Broccoli delivers 100%+ of your recommended intake.
Vitamin K1 - in high amounts.
Potassium
Magnesium
Iron

Broccoli contains numerous other vitamins and minerals in smaller amounts. Actually, Broccoli delivers a small amount of almost every nutrient the body needs. Broccoli also contains antioxidants with numerous health benefits including Carotenoids, Kaempferol and Quercetin.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Vegetables - Brussel Sprouts.*

Brussel Sprouts are related to cauliflower, cabbage and broccoli. Brussel Sprouts contain high levels of many nutrients and have been linked to several health benefits. Brussel Sprouts can be roasted, cooked and steamed. Possibly not recommended for people with IBS or IBD because of the carbohydrates.

Nutrition data for 100g of Brussel Sprouts:-

Calories = 40
Protein = 3.5g
Carbohydrates = 9g (sugar = 2.2g)
Fat = 0.3g
Fibre = 3.8g

Vitamins and minerals in Brussel Sprouts:-

Vitamin B9
Vitamin C
Vitamin K - very high, 100g of Brussel Sprouts delivers 100% of recommended intake.
Calcium
Potassium
Iron

Brussel Sprouts also contain antioxidants with numerous health benefits including Carotenoids.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Should train today but been gardening and weeding and my legs have had plenty of cardio squatting up and down for those pesky weeds, so I'm resting up today.

Need to get back to it because my mate @Alex12340 (Alex has a Journal) hasn't been well but he's on the mend and will be back to full strength soon, so I need to put in the effort even though I won't match him for weight and repetitions... 😢 Not giving up and I want to try and reduce the 3 - 0 to him though!... 😱 Get well soon mate!


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Sled Push.*

Using a Sled is good at building genuine strength and power. It can be used for fat burning sprint workouts or serious strength sessions. You can adjust the workout outcomes by tweaking all the usual variables - adding or reducing weight, distance of push, speed, and rest periods. The Sled Push mainly targets the muscles of the lower body, especially the anterior thigh muscles. Core muscles are also involved.

Technique:-

1. Take a staggered stance before pushing the sled.
2. Hold onto the handles with your arms extended, and initiate the movement.
3. While pushing the sled, stay low and keep tension in the core with shoulders and arms locked out.

Common mistakes:-

1. Not enough core tension.
2. No power transmission from legs/core into the sled.
3. Slippery shoes.

Experienced cues:-

1. Frequently incorporate into your training to become accustomed to movement and technique.
2. Stay aware of your breathing.
3. Make an explosive start to accumulate speed and momentum.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Now the better weather is here, started walking more and my bicycle is getting sorted too. So walking and cycling is now within my training routine. Walked today to the COOP.


----------



## Brian Multigym

2nd May 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs **(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *110lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, should have trained yesterday but been working around my house. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above currently. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. Hemp protein after. Chicken meal later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Booked an appointment with my surgery as I want my testosterone levels checked with a blood test. That is next week. I'm interested at what level it is. This is nothing to do with taking steroids. I'm older now and even though I'm bigger and stronger, I hardly put any weight on. So I just want to know and I may up the supplements. That all said, I always struggled with the weight side of things.

Take note @Alex12340 there is going to be no more messing about mate.... 😋💪😂


----------



## Alex12340

Brian Multigym said:


> Booked an appointment with my surgery as I want my testosterone levels checked with a blood test. That is next week. I'm interested at what level it is. This is nothing to do with taking steroids. I'm older now and even though I'm bigger and stronger, I hardly put any weight on. So I just want to know and I may up the supplements. That all said, I always struggled with the weight side of things.
> 
> Take note @Alex12340 there is going to be no more messing about mate.... 😋💪😂


Would you consider TRT if it was an option mate? And shouldnt be messing around anyways need to be on the top of our games dont we now 👍


----------



## PaulNe

Alex12340 said:


> Would you consider TRT if it was an option mate? And shouldnt be messing around anyways need to be on the top of our games dont we now 👍


Also interested in this answer if you would consider TRT if levels came back low


----------



## Brian Multigym

Alex12340 said:


> Would you consider TRT if it was an option mate? And shouldnt be messing around anyways need to be on the top of our games dont we now 👍


Not really mate, to old for that. I'm OK in every sense, it's mainly interest mate to be honest. I never wanted to be huge, just looking muscular, and I have never considered it in the past so I won't do it now.

You're right, I was only having you on and a joke, we do need to be on top of our games, well I do.... 😰💪😋 Still 3 - 0 to you...😉


----------



## Brian Multigym

PaulNe said:


> Also interested in this answer if you would consider TRT if levels came back low


Not now mate, to old, never bothered before so would not start now. Thanks for asking though, but I don't have any symptoms of low test mate, I'm literally doing it because of interest after reading about forum members getting checked out that is all.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start from page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Vegetables - Cauliflower.*

Cauliflower is related to Brussel sprouts, cabbage and broccoli. Cauliflower is a significant source of nutrients and is extremely healthy. Cauliflower contains high levels of many nutrients and has been linked to several health benefits. Cauliflower can be cooked and steamed. Possibly not recommended for people with IBS or IBD because of the carbohydrates.

Nutrition data for 100g of Cauliflower:-

Calories = 25
Protein = 2g
Carbohydrates = 5g (sugar = 1.9g)
Fat = 0.3g
Fibre = 2g
Water = 90%

Vitamins and minerals in Cauliflower:-

Vitamin B6
Vitamin B9
Vitamin C - high
Vitamin K
Magnesium
Manganese
Potassium
Phosphorus

Cauliflower also contain antioxidants with numerous health benefits including Carotenoids and Flavonoids.

I will not cover Cabbage as these vegetables are similar, I have covered Broccoli and Brussel Sprouts previously.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Vegetables - Carrots.*

Carrots are a root vegetable and claimed to be the perfect health food. Carrots are particularly a good source of beta carotene, vitamin K1, potassium, antioxidants and been linked to several health benefits. One health benefit being to lower cholesterol. Carrots can be cooked and consumed raw. Carrots are found in many colours including yellow, white, orange and red. Recommended for people with IBS or IBD because of the carbohydrates.

Nutrition data for 100g of Carrots:-

Calories = 41
Protein = 1g
Carbohydrates = 10g (sugar = 4.7g)
Fat = 0.2g
Fibre = 2.8g
Water = 88%

Vitamins and minerals in Carrots:-

Vitamin A
Vitamin B6
Vitamin B7 (Biotin)
Vitamin K1
Potassium

Carrots also contain antioxidants with numerous health benefits including Carotenoids.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Tactical Timing..*

Time you train within the day may have a major impact on your results. Experts have concluded that training in the morning appears to be better for fat loss, whereas training in the evening seems to be better for improving blood sugar control. In the morning fat is the primary source of fuel, whereas in the evening blood sugar becomes the preferred fuel. Another study found that those that trained earlier in the day shed more fat than those that trained in the evening. Again, another study backs up the fact that those that training in the evening enjoyed better blood sugar control.

In Post 345 on Page 18 of my Journal, a study stated you burned more fat training in the evening, because it reignites your metabolism.

I'll let you all make your own mind up on this, but that is what was stated in both cases. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I'm to train my Full Body Routine either twice or currently three times a week. With being out and about more and adding in more cardio, sometimes my muscles aren't fully recovered for the Full Body Routine three times a week, so I will see how I feel on my Full Body Routine training days. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Breakfast Cereals - Oats move out the way!*

Came across a write up on breakfast cereals reading at a mate's. They have compared 'Protein' cereals and come up with a winner. I will list those in the survey or study in order they came, but only write about the winner. Read on:-

Give breakfast time a boost with a new breed of protein cereals. Breakfast cereals have long been cast aside. Oats - topped with banana and a dollop of peanut butter - have become the functional bodybuilder's favourite. But since 81% of Brits still want a cereal for breakfast, more cereal brands are producing special 'Protein' options to knock the Oats from its throne. Some of these offer a higher Protein content than even chicken breasts and several go back to some favourite flavours of old!

Winner = Surreal.

Surreal's bright packaging catches the eye and what is inside the box is every bit as appealing. The producers sell it as "the cereal you loved growing up, made nutritionally relevant to the adult you've become." Based on it's nutritional merits, it lives up to the billing, with 42g of protein in every 100g. Surreal has the second highest Protein content of the study.

Second - Grandma Crunch - high Protein, low Carbohydrate and plant based.
Third - MyProtein Protein Granola.
Forth - Weetabix Protein.
Fifth - Super Zeros.
Sixth - H&B High Protein Muesli.
Seventh - Special K Protein Nuts, Clusters and Seeds.

For Surreal, Grandma Crunch and Super Zeros - look up their websites. The order I have put the rest of the cereals in is based on Protein content and overall score (up to 5 stars). I have used Weetabix Protein out of the listing. I can't say that they are all a complete protein without a lot of investigation, but not many are including Oats. What you consume during the day will make up the deficit - Complementary Proteins as I have discussed within my Journal prior.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Collagen again...*

I have written a couple of Posts on Collagen within my Journal. It is a supplement. I use Collagen as it helps alleviate a skin condition. Normally Collagen comes as Type 1, 2 and 3. I have bought some more Collagen and it is Type 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 and 6. That is the total spectrum for Collagen.

Type 1 assembles into fibres that form the structural scaffold of bone, skin, tendons, muscles and blood vessels etc.
Type 2 gives cartilage its tensile strength, elasticity and supports joints.
Type 3 is used with Type 1 for muscles, gut healing, skin elasticity and hydration.
Type 4 promotes cell attachment. A network forming Collagen. Primarily in Skin.
Type 5 is a fibrillar Collagen. Fibrillation of Collagen Type 1 and 3 and formation of tissue quality.
Type 6 is a microfibrillar Collagen found in muscle, skin, tendons and blood vessels.


Collagen is the most abundant Protein in the body. The body can produce Collagen but it reduces as we get older. Cheers.


----------



## hmgs

Thought you might like a look at this Bri.


----------



## Brian Multigym

hmgs said:


> Thought you might like a look at this Bri.


That's a good write up, after everything I've read, I have not come across a write up like that. Yes as we get older, the body changes but that write up goes into the detail. Anabolic resistance, now that is something I have never read about. Thanks mate.

*Note:-* if any of my Journal readers are over 50, please read the attached link provided by HMGS - the best Protein powder for the over 50's. The article goes in depth about about Protein intake as we get older and more. The article also discusses the types of protein powders too, but that area I have already written about and covered within my Journal. Well worth a read. Thanks for reading it.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Pea Protein Isolate.*

Pea Protein Isolate is made by extracting protein from Yellow Split Peas. Pea Protein is high quality protein and some say the best. It is a great source of Iron. It can aid muscle growth, weight loss and heart health. Pea Protein Isolate contains all nine essential amino acids and is one of the most common alternatives to meat or dairy. Pea Protein Isolate is more slowly absorbed compared to Whey Protein, but not as slow as Casein Protein.

Nutrition data per 100g:-

Protein = 80g
Carbohydrates = 8g (sugar = 1g)
Fat = 5.5g (saturate = 1g)
Fibre = 4g

I have discussed Pea Protein within my Journal prior but not individually like I have for Hemp Protein, so decided to type the above. I have used Pea Protein Isolate myself in the past, my gym sold it and it was popular. Pea Protein and Pea Protein Isolate are very similar. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Rice (Brown) Protein Isolate.*

Brown Rice protein has all nine essential amino acids but in differing quantities with the odd one. It is still a great individual Protein source. A highly rated study found Rice Protein Isolate consumption after a workout decreases fat mass and increases lean muscle mass comparable to Whey Protein. When mixed with Pea Protein, like it can be within a Vegan Protein powder, it is even better and the two make up a great Protein powder. I'll leave it there.

Nutrition data per 100g

Protein = 80g
Carbohydrates = 5g (sugar = 0.4g)
Fat = 4.7g (saturate = 1.1g monounsaturate = 1.5g polyunsaturate = 1.9g)
Fibre = 3g

I have mentioned Rice Protein prior in my Journal as it was part of a Vegan Protein powder I used, but not individually, so I decided to type the above. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Soy Protein Isolate.*

Soy Protein Isolate is extracted from soybeans. Soy Protein Isolate is 90% protein. (Soy Protein Concentrate is 70% protein with a higher fibre content.) Soy Protein contains all nine essential amino acids, is a complete protein and sits in the middle of Whey and Casein Protein. Soy Protein is good for your heart, lowers 'bad' LDL cholesterol and does not lower your testosterone levels. In addition Soy Protein does not raise estrogen in men. Soy Protein can be consumed with no issues and contains vitamins and minerals including Iron. This is what I investigated but some claims about Soy Protein are unfounded or have little effect.

Nutrition data for 100g:-

Protein = 90g
Carbohydrates = 7g (suger = 0g)
Fat = 3.5g (saturate = 0.4g)
Fibre = 6g

I have mentioned Soy Protein Isolate prior in my Journal as it was part of a Vegan Protein powder I had used, but not individually, so I decided to type the above. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Milk Protein Concentrate and Isolate.*

Not to be confused with Whey or Casein Protein. This is Milk and Milk Protein either concentrated or isolated, so therefore it consists of 80% Casein and 20% Whey. (I have written Post 32 on Page 2 of my Journal on Milk.) Milk Protein Concentrate and Isolate is made from skimmed milk or powder and contains all essential amino acids - a complete protein. Milk Protein is a slow absorbing protein due to the Casein content, but it can be used anytime of the day. Good if you are to miss a meal.

*Milk Protein Concentrate*

Milk Protein Concentrate, like Whey Concentrate, has a protein content ranging from 40% to 85%. It still has the carbohydrates, fat, lactose, vitamins and minerals from skimmed milk. Can be bought as a powder.

*Milk Protein Isolate*

Milk Protein Isolate, like Whey Isolate, has a protein content of 90% and has had the majority of carbohydrates, fat and lactose removed, hence Isolate. Milk Protein Isolate is also good for a nighttime shake, like Casein Protein, because 80% of it is Casein. Can be bought as a powder.

Milk Protein Concentrate and Isolate is added to complete meal shakes, meal replacements, milk protein shakes, high protein yogurts and protein bars etc etc. Milk Protein seems to be popular in the USA I have read. I could not find accurate nutrition details for either Milk Protein Concentrate or Isolate, but will be similar to Whey Concentrate and Isolate. I have mentioned milk protein previously in my Journal, but not individually, so decided to write the above. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

6th May 2022.

Trained this late evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs **(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *110lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Ashwagandha 1000mg. Went well, should have trained yesterday but been working around my house. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above currently. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. Hemp protein after. Chicken meal later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Protein Powders posted about previously.*

I have written posts previously on the most common Protein powders and they are kept updated. (Posts pertaining to Protein powders with multiple protein sources are excluded.)

Whey Protein (three types) - Post 73 on Page 4 of my Journal.
Casein Protein (two types) - Post 74 on Page 4 of my Journal.
Hemp Protein - Post 448 on Page 23 of my Journal.

Updated Casein Protein with nutrition details of both types of Casein.
Added more information about Hemp Protein.

Since I'm writing about Protein powders currently, above is information on others I have already written about. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Calcium Caseinate.*

Calcium Caseinate has be used for years by bodybuilders. My Dad worked at Glaxo and used to get me it (Casilan) and I'm going back more than 30 years. It was the only high protein powder available for a long time, as mentioned in my Journal.

Calcium Caseinate is produced from the Casein Protein in skimmed or 1% milk. It is basically spray dried Protein (90%) that is instantized for easy mixing. Calcium Caseinate is a very fine powder so it is more soluble than Casein Protein powder. The food supplement industry use it because of that fact, it is used in coffee creamers and how fast do they desolve! Calcium Caseinate contains all nine essential amino acids, it is praised for its high levels of amino acids and is a complete protein. It is a slow absorbing protein, as it is made from Casein Protein, and can be used anytime, including for a bedtime shake or if you are are to miss a meal.

Calcium Caseinate is 90% Protein, 1.2% Calcium, with a slight amount of fat, near 0% carbohydrates and virtually lactose free.

Calcium Caseinate is a protein in some multiple source Protein powders too.

You can still buy Casilan as mentioned above at chemists.

Think that is it on Protein powders, HMGS link got me thinking and even though I had something within my Journal on all the protein powders mentioned within the link, I didn't have individual posts discussing some of them. That's been sorted now. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Seppuku71

Brian Multigym said:


> Not really mate, to old for that. I'm OK in every sense, it's mainly interest mate to be honest. I never wanted to be huge, just looking muscular, and I have never considered it in the past so I won't do it now.
> 
> You're right, I was only having you on and a joke, we do need to be on top of our games, well I do.... 😰💪😋 Still 3 - 0 to you...😉


But what are you going to do Brian if you have the blood test - and it comes back low?......

And are you planning on getting the blood test done on the nhs? Just so you know, if you just ask an nhs quack for a testosterone test because you're curious, you won't get it. You'll need to start off the conversation with something like "doc i'm having trouble getting an erection, and i've become more interested in gardening than in boobs". I'd have that line rehearsed before you go in.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Seppuku71 said:


> But what are you going to do Brian if you have the blood test - and it comes back low?......
> 
> And are you planning on getting the blood test done on the nhs? Just so you know, if you just ask an nhs quack for a testosterone test because you're curious, you won't get it.


Hi mate, I just want to know what level it is, that is all. It's only interest, a lot of forum members get checked, so I thought I'd do the same. I don't have any symptoms some suffer. If it is low, so be it.

The surgery had no issue with it and with the Doctor this week. See what he says, I may dress it up a bit if I have too. If they won't do it I can get it done privately.


----------



## Seppuku71

Brian Multigym said:


> Hi mate, I just want to know what level it is, that is all. It's only interest, a lot of forum members get checked, so I thought I'd do the same. I don't have any symptoms some suffer. If it is low, so be it.
> 
> The surgery had no issue with it and with the Doctor this week. See what he says, I may dress it up a bit if I have too. If they won't do it I can get it done privately.



Well fingers crossed it comes back at an acceptable level for you Brian. I did just the same as you some years ago, got tested just out of interest. It wasn't as high as i'd thought it was going to be, and that led to an obsession with private blood tests and diet / supplementation adjustments (none of which did anything other than taking clomid). Just letting you know that it can drive you mad if the result's not what you'd expected.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Seppuku71 said:


> Just letting you know that it can drive you mad if the result's not what you'd expected.


Thanks for that, it may be better I leave it then. I get your point and I am a bit of a dweller, yes, I can see it could be something you would fixate on. Cheers.


----------



## hmgs

🤫 Oh Brian, but now there’s “…if only I’d known…” and “what if it is…” and “…I could have then…”



…_but don’t dwell on the above 😉_


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Sandbag Lunge.*

I have written Post 401 on Page 21 of my Journal on Sandbag training. This is the Sandbag Lunge. The lunge is a unique challenge of single leg stability and core engagement. It's all about muscular endurance combined with mental grit. You can practice these with or without load to build endurance.

Technique:-

1. First, lift up the sandbag without assistance and place it over your shoulders.
2. Start in an upright standing position.
3. One leg steps forward and initiates the lunge.
4. Lower yourself until your back knee touches the floor.
5. You can either lunge continuously or stop after each lunge.
6. Lunges have to be alternating.
7. Your knees and hips must be extended before switching legs.

Common mistakes:-

1. Unstable front knee.
2. The rear knee does not touch the floor.
3. No full hip extension.

Experienced cues:-

1. When front knee is unstable, start with bodyweight or less deep lunges.
2. Stop after each lunge to take a break and relax the muscles briefly.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Seppuku71

hmgs said:


> 🤫 Oh Brian, but now there’s “…if only I’d known…” and “what if it is…” and “…I could have then…”
> 
> 
> 
> …_but don’t dwell on the above 😉_


I actually really wanna know what Brian's levels are now - Brian, get it checked please!!


----------



## Brian Multigym

Seppuku71 said:


> I actually really wanna know what Brian's levels are now - Brian, get it checked please!!


You've put me off mate, thanks for your previous posts. Genuinely thinking about not bothering, I'm not young anymore anyway. If I go ahead I will post the results!


----------



## Seppuku71

Brian Multigym said:


> You've put me off mate, thanks for your previous posts. Genuinely thinking about not bothering, I'm not young anymore anyway. If I go ahead I will post the results!


I doubt you'll have low levels Brian, your enthusiasm for life seems pretty high. I'm gonna have a guess, and this is just from reading your posts - 14 nmol/l


----------



## Brian Multigym

Seppuku71 said:


> I doubt you'll have low levels Brian, your enthusiasm for life seems pretty high. I'm gonna have a guess, and this is just from reading your posts - 14 nmol/l


Thanks, I was thinking over 12, so around that area and I'd be OK with that. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## Brian Multigym

9th May 2022.

Trained this early evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *110lbs **(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *110lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - 155lbs *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Ashwagandha 1500mg on training days. Went well, trying Ashwagandha at 1500mg on training days. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above currently. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. Hemp protein after. Chicken meal later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Think Faster...*

If health and body shape isn't a big enough incentive for losing the pounds (lbs), a new study has revealed that burning the fat could aid your brain performance. The study of 9k subjects at a university found that excess body fat is associated with reduced cognitive function and brain processing speed. Even when researchers took other factors into account, such as diabetes, high blood pressure or a brain injury, the direct link between body fat and lower cognitive scores remained. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Spiced Orange Quinoa Porridge.*

I have written Post 47 on Page 3 of my Journal on Quinoa. Quinoa is a complete protein containing all nine essential amino acids. I have used it as a cereal and below is an actual breakfast recipe. Read on:-

Most people think of Quinoa as a food to be enjoyed in salads and soups. In other parts of the world though its a breakfast staple. This breakfast recipe is flavoured with warming spices, with some sweetness from the orange and contains over 20g of (complete) protein.

*Ingredients (serves 1)*

100g Quinoa
1 tablespoon chia seeds
1 teaspoon cinnamon
0.5 teaspoon turmeric
0.25 teaspoon ground ginger
0.25 teaspoon mixed spice
1 teaspoon maple syrup
Juice of one orange
200ml of plant based milk (that's what the recipe says)

1. In a saucepan, mix the Quinoa with the chia seeds and spices.
2. Add the orange juice, plant milk and maple syrup and stir to combine.
3. Bring to the boil, then simmer for 15 to 20 minutes until the Quinoa is soft, tender and has soaked up most of the liquid.
4. Transfer to a bowl and top with your favourite toppings - fresh or dried fruit etc.

Calories = 560, Protein = 23g, Carbohydrates = 85g and Fat = 14g.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

In addition to the above recipe (Post 513), Quinoa is a Pseudocereal and there are three. The other two are below:-

Buckwheat - Post 198 on Page 10 of my Journal and a complete protein.
Amaranth - Post 199 on Page 10 of my Journal and a complete protein.

More nutritional information on the three within Post 214 on page 11 of my Journal.

Amaranth has the highest protein content. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*SkiErg - this is relatively new.*

(Me - The SkiErg is a gym machine and you can actually buy your own.) A less common movement that has seen a huge increase in use over the last five years, the SkiErg mainly targets the lats, triceps, shoulders and core muscles. It requires a good understanding of how to create tension at the top of the move, to transfer your bodyweight into the pull phase. (Me - think as the machine name suggests - skiing.)

Technique:-

1. Take a hip-width stance on the rear third of the machines platform.
2. Grab both handles, with your arms extended, and initiate the movement.
3. Pull the handles downward and use your upper body for support, while hinging with a neutral spine into a quarter squat. Finish the pull with both arms extended alongside the thighs.
4. Initiate a new pull by extending the arms back up and driving the handles down.
(Me - the handles are high at the top of the machine and are attached to cables that look to be pulled out of a cable drum at the base of the machine.)

Common mistakes:-

1. No full extension of the hips, shoulders and arms.
2. Knees turn inwards during the quarter squat.
3. Machine user is reliant on the arms for pull, and not using the lower body.
4. Round back.

Experienced cues:-

1. Full range of motion = complete extension = effective pulling.
2. Use the upper body and legs to relieve the arms.
3. Upper body and back remain straight when pulling downwards.
4. Drive your arms as close to your body as possible when pulling.
5. Check breathing - pull down = exhale / release = inhale.

Looks to be a skiing aid, but a great exercise anyway.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*My NHS testosterone levels check.*

Well I saw the NHS doctor about my testosterone levels check and it went OK. Doctor questioned me why I wanted it done and I said, I'm training and I'm stronger but don't seem to put much weight on. In addition I said, sometimes don't feel motivated. Doctor was OK with that but questioned me about my training, I said, as per my Journal I have trained for more than 22 years, had an enforced break but been back training 4 years. I mentioned this Bodybuilding forum and that a lot of bodybuilders do get their testosterone levels checked. Doctor did ask what I wanted done if it came back low from the test and I said nothing. So it's done, I was asked to book an appointment at my surgery and I sorted that too. It is best to get your testosterone levels checked between 7am and 10am so I asked for the earliest time they could do for me, even if I have to wait. That's done too, later this month at 7:15am.

I'm going to get my testosterone levels checked, whatever the level I'll live with it, I don't think my testosterone levels will be overly low as I'm not fat, I exercise and eat well. After the results, I may increase the supplements by purchasing Fenugreek and Boron etc.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

As mentioned in Post 477 within my Journal, I'm continuing fixing up my bicycle today. It's an old Raleigh Yukon with iridescent paint and Shimano gears, but it's in great condition and that will be additional cardio. Just need to avoid the pub at the end of a popular scenic cycling/walking route... 😲😉

Will be back on vegetables shortly too.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Should have trained progressing my full body routine tonight, but still sore from last training session. Annoying and I was going to ignore it and train, but it's not worth it. A few extra hours and I'll be OK and be able to train harder, as I would have gone easier tonight. Getting older is what it is I think. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Morrisons Nourish meal (another).*

I have started on nutritious meals a while ago, so why stop, nourishment is a big part of bodybuilding. Here is another Morrisons Nourish meal and a good one. There is an ever increasing range of these meals. This meal is:-

*Creamy Chicken and Greens*

Cooked chicken breast with broccoli and green vegetables in a white wine and cream sauce, served with a tasty mix of long grain and wild rice. This product contains alcohol. The meal is 400g and comes in a plastic tray with a film top. Microwave only in 4 minutes. The meal provides:-

Calories = 359
Protein = 32g
Carbohydrates = 38g (sugar = 4.4g)
Fat = 6.6g (saturate = 2.9g)
Fibre = 9.6g

This meal taste great and is filling for 400g. There is a decent size peice of chicken breast and plenty of greens. If you have numerous meals a day, this one is worth trying. The price is £3.00. The Morrisons Nourish range is getting larger with decent meals. Cheers and eat well.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Chain around the World... Or a Bulgarian Bag!*

Repetitions + Sets = 200 (rest as needed)

1. Obviously, most commercial gym facilities won't have this heavy looking chain, but swap the chain for a Bulgarian Bag (Post 404 on Page 21 of my Journal) which is a nearly unbeatable tool for building power and endurance in rotation for your shoulders, back and core.
2. A big benefit is that your grip will go through the roof.
3. The around the world (or halo) is a simple rotation. Hold the chain or Bulgarian Bag handles in front of your thighs to begin. Then lift your right hand above above your left ear with your right elbow high. Let the chain or Bulgarian Bag pass behind both your shoulder blades with your elbows high.
4. To recover the chain or Bulgarian Bag to your front, lift your left hand to above your right ear with your elbow high. Once you have the pattern (a 360° rotation/swing), build up the speed - but never let the weighted parts of the chain or Bulgarian Bag go high above your shoulders.
5. You want the chain or Bulgarian Bag to pass across your back to stretch your chest and lats. This isn't a super heavy exercise, so you train volume and take minimal rest: Repetitions of 20 continuous in one direction, then change direction for another 20 repetitions. Keep going until you hit 200 repetitions.
6 Rest if you need to, but keep going through the repetitions using that protocol.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

As mentioned previously, I have discussed some not so common Bodybuilding exercises within my Journal, with some I have never progressed. Thought it worthwhile though so my Journal readers are aware of them. When you are training in a gym with your own routine and exercises, it is easy to be unaware of other exercises which may interest you. I will continue if and when I come across them. Thanks for reading about them.


----------



## PaulNe

Seppuku71 said:


> I doubt you'll have low levels Brian, your enthusiasm for life seems pretty high. I'm gonna have a guess, and this is just from reading your posts - 14 nmol/l


I'm putting a quid on 13 nmol/l. Any other takers?


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it!


----------



## Brian Multigym

PaulNe said:


> I'm putting a quid on 13 nmol/l. Any other takers?


Thanks, I'm hoping a bit higher mate, but we will see. Got the range for my age written down from a few sources. I've booked the appointment at a correct time and I'm going. The result is what it is Paul, after seppuku's comments, I had a good think about it and decided to go and whatever the result - it is what it is as they say! No dwelling either or negative vibes. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

13th May 2022.

Trained this early evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *120lbs* *(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *120lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Should have trained yesterday. Ashwagandha 1500mg on training days. Went well, trying Ashwagandha at 1500mg on training days. Also using Pomegranate Juice again. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. Further increases in weight this training session in bold (Red). I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above currently. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. Hemp protein after. Morrisons Nourish - Chicken and greens meal later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## TURBS

Brian Multigym said:


> Got the range for my age written down from a few sources.


Have you had bloods done previously? If so what were the readings?


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Perfect Blend...*

If you are a fan of smoothies, but heard blending fruit and vegetables removed many of the key nutrients, you will be pleased to know that drinking, rather than eating, actually makes many of the nutrients easier to absorb. When researchers blended up spinach, they found it increased blood folate (vitamin B9) levels twice as much as eating whole spinach leaves. Similar effects have been seen with other B vitamins, as well as beta carotene (Carotenoids) from carrots. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

TURBS said:


> Have you had bloods done previously? If so what were the readings?


Never mate, just doing it this time out if interest really.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Workout your Sleep Cycle.*

If you find your are not making the improvements you want in the gym, it could be connected to poor sleep habits. According to a sleep specialist, improving quality and quantity of sleep could lead to gym gains. Repeatedly pushing your body to the limit without a thought to proper rest and recovery, may hinder any long term gains you were hoping for.

The relationship between sleep and exercise works both ways, enjoying regular exercise can improve both quality and quantity of your sleep and conversely, sleep plays a vital role in our body's ability to recover and repair after a tough workout. Being well rested is also key to ensuring the prefrontal cortex - the area of the brain involved in rational thought - remains in control, which is crucial if you want to stick to your training schedule. In essence, good quality and quantity of sleep is vital to maintain both the physical and mental power to push yourself to the gym.

Muscle Recovery and More - when we exercise we are placing strain on our muscles and as such, experience small microscopic tears within the muscle tissue, which leaves us feeling sore after a tough workout. To heal, the body essentially stitches up the tears, alleviating any feeling of soreness, whilst strengthening muscles over time. The success of this healing process is dependent on many components, including sleep. Protein synthesis - the creation of new proteins that become muscle tissue - happens during sleep. A good night's sleep also helps boost energy levels which is key to tackling a tough training programme.

Form First - in sleep, as well as in the gym, good form is the golden rule. Sleep on a supportive mattress with a quality pillow that keeps our head, neck and spine aligned.

In addition to the above, I recommend you read 'Better Sleep' within Post 389 on Page 20 of my Journal.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Enjoy the Outdoors (1).*

Getting active outdoors offers so many benefits to your health and wellbeing. As the warmer weather is upon us, there's never been a better time. Read on:-

The days are longer, the weather is warmer and it's the time of the year to spend more time outdoors. Whether it's off for a run, taking to two wheels (bicycle) or simply heading for a walk, being outdoors brings with it so many benefits to your health, both mentally and physically. The official advice is that adults should do some type of physical activity every day. This includes strengthening activities that work all major muscle groups (legs, hips, back, abdomen, chest and arms) on at least two days a week, at least 150 minutes of moderate intensity activity a week or 75 minutes of vigorous intensity activity a week spread evenly over four to five days a week, or every day. And there is a good reason for why we should all be active, exercise just once or twice a week can reduce the risk of heart disease or a stroke.

To be continued. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Enjoy the Outdoors (2).*

Mental health benefits

There is an increasing amount of research confirming the mind health benefits of exercising outdoors. Indeed, a mental health charity explains that being active supports better sleep, happier moods and can help manage stress and anxiety. When it comes to the benefits of being outside in nature, the charity explains that spending time in green space or bringing nature into your everyday life can benefit both your mental and physical wellbeing. (Me - this is true, I feed the birds and have nest boxes and when you hear the tiny calls from the chicks in your nest box, it definitely puts a smile on your face and it is a great feeling that you are helping something so small. If you are a bit stressed at the time, that definitely melts away.) For example, exercising outdoors or being around animals can have lots of positive effects. It can improve your mood, reduce feelings of stress or anger, help you take time out and feel more relaxed. Being in nature also helps you be more active, help you meet and get to know people, connect to your local community, reduce loneliness, help you feel more connected to nature. Remember that being outside means we top up our vitamin D, which comes from sunlight and this is important for many reasons.

Get out and about! Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

As above (Post 531), just been outside changing the water in my bird bath and went to pick some leaves up under my next box, and I heard the very tiny calls of the chicks in it, must be very small as I hardly heard them, it's made my day, it's lovely!


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Enjoy the Outdoors (3).*

You can move pretty much any indoor activity into the outdoors, while reaping the benefits of the fresh air, extra vitamin D and more space to exercise in. You can often get a better workout too when outdoors; for example, running on a treadmill is a good way to get your heart rate going but running outdoors will offer you a greater range of terrain, and you are likely to get a better and more varied workout. Same with a static bike, get outdoors on your bicycle and you will get the same workout. If you like general gym work, that too can be done outdoors, many local parks have free outdoors gym equipment, some gyms have equipment outside in the summer, or you can set up your own circuit workout yourself. There are many outdoor classes, especially during the summer, which means you get to enjoy a group dynamic. One of the most popular outdoor activities is cycling, which gives you a great overall workout. If you are just getting started, there are many schemes to help support you and join local cycle groups. And you could add some variety to your swimming (me - good for DOMS) by getting out the pool and doing some open water sessions. Stick to local advice about where it is safe to swim though! You may also need a wetsuit. Not forgetting the most basic of activities that will give you a good all round workout and get you out in the fresh air - walking! It is an activity you can do as little or as much as you would like, choose the terrain that works for you and you get to explore more of your local surroundings on foot.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Enjoy the Outdoors (4).*

Staying safe

There are some considerations you should make when exercising outdoors, especially if you are alone. Always try to carry some identification with you in case of an accident, as well as a mobile phone so you can raise the alarm. If you are going out in the evening, high visibility clothing and a light is a must so that other people and cars can see you. This includes having lights on your bicycle. Also make sure you have the right kit for your workout, for example, on ground outdoors can put more pressure on your joints than a treadmill. (Me - if you are going fell walking or similar, make sure you have good walking boots and the proper clothing, some people don't then find themselves in trouble, which sometimes requires professional people to go and rescue them.) Take care swimming outdoors too, it would be better to swim with another person. If not, stay close to the shore or bank. Cold water can cause cramps. Also remember that during warmer summer months, UV rays are at their strongest, so if you are outdoors during the day, it is imperative you wear a high factor sun cream and stay hydrated too.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

In addition to mental health benefits with enjoying the outdoors (Post 531), to help relieve anxiety, there is a free app for your smartphone/watch which is listed under wellbeing apps in a health document.

*HEX - ANXIETY RELIEF*

App is free - Android and iOS. Tap pieces of snipped up shapes to rotate them back into place, accompanied by a stress busting soundtrack. This is the sequel to Infinity Loop and introduces more advanced puzzles for a greater challenge. The appeal is the same, though: it's one of few games that can genuinely help you to relax. Cheers


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Single Arm Lunge.*

Everyone I have seen in gyms progressing Lunges use two dumbbells. Read about a single arm Lunge and thought that's different and one for my Journal. Read on:-

Repetitions + Sets = 45 seconds × 3

Walking Lunges are excellent for building leg strength and stability. To really ramp up the benefits - for bodybuilders looking to build stability in their ankles, knees, hips and trunk - swap the conventional loading of two dumbbells for just one dumbbell.

Holding a single dumbbell on one side of your body will challenge your balance and build your strength in carrying imperfect loads. Experts choice would be a walking Lunge to challenge your balance some more, but if space is tight just repeat the step on the spot.

Legs respond well to big volumes, so use one heavy dumbbell and aim for 45 second sets with a 15 second rest, for 3 sets left and right.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Should have trained tonight 16-5-22 but still sore from last session, that will be being more active now the weather is a lot better. Tomorrow will be my training day. If I feel OK, may have a go at upping the weight in bold (green) on my training progressed posts, especially Seated Rows and Chest Press. My benchmark @Alex12340 is getting back to it... 😲


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Sun's out - Guns out...(1)💪💯*😎

The colder months in the UK means bodybuilders tend to stay wrapped up, indoors more, and our skin isn't frequently exposed to the Sun. This can mean that at the first sight of the warmer weather, the bodybuilders layers come off and we exposure our skin to the Sunlight. Us bodybuilders need to remember that whether in the UK or abroad, and even when it is cloudy, the Sun's UV rays can be damaging to our skin, (Me - more so with the depletion of the Ozone Layer) especially when we go outside without any protection. Also, we need to be careful of prolonged periods of time soaking up the rays. 🔆 Being sensible, therefore, is important, as is considering the type of Sun protection products us bodybuilders are going to use. Being sure we are naturally nourishing our skin is also worthwhile.

To be continued. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

17th May 2022.

Trained this early evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *120lbs** (**155lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *120lbs* *(176lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *120lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Should have trained yesterday. Ashwagandha 1500mg on training days. Went well, trying Ashwagandha at 1500mg on training days. Also using Pomegranate Juice again. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. Further increases in weight last training session in bold (Red). I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above currently. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. Further increases in weight this training session in bold (purple). I knew I would manage the increase in weight on Seated Rows as I performed 155lbs × 3 Reps last attempt. I am happy also with Chest Press because the apparatus for Chest Press on my Multigym is not exactly at Pec level due to the Pec Deck. I Want to thank my mate @Alex12340 for pushing myself with the heavier weights, even though I will not match him, but it's a bit of fun. Hemp protein and Greek style yogurt after. Chicken meal later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Sun's out - Guns out...(2)💪💯😎*

The EV Effect

Sunburn is caused by ultraviolet radiation (UV) which is a source of energy that is released naturally from the Sun and artificially from sunbeds. There are two main types of UV rays that damage our skin: UVB is responsible for most sunburns, and UVA penetrates deep into the skin, aging the skin but contributing less to sunburn. The important point to note is that too much UV radiation from the Sun can also cause skin cancer over time. Majority of cases of skin cancer in the UK could have been prevented by staying safe in the sun and avoiding sunbeds. Try not to get sunburnt! Therefore we want to avoid prolonged exposure to the Sun and take all the possible steps we can to avoid getting burnt. Don't forget that being in water can make us even more susceptible to sunburn as water reflects UV rays, meaning we increase our exposure. (Me - certain it is worse with the sea, salt air and the Sun's refection off the sea.)

Sorry to mention the above, don't want to be a killjoy, but thought it better to lay it all out. Sure you all know anyway. Don't worry, good suncreams will protect us and we can purhase waterproof suncreams for the pool too. (Me - I wish waterproof suncreams were out for my first holiday abroad a long time ago, I'm a good swimmer and was in the pool for hours and burnt my shoulders, not bad thankfully.)

To be continued. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Sun's out - Guns out...(3)💪💯😎*

Pick your Sun protection

There are so many different Sun protection products on the market these days, all with differing benefits, that it can be hard to know how to choose the right options. The advice is to use SPF 30 or above as this offers us better protection than lower SPF's, and we must reapply through the day, especially after swimming or sweating. Try to apply our Sun protection 30 minutes before hitting the rays 🔆 to be sure it has been absorbed and is therefore effective. Remember too that we need SPF products even if it is cloudy. The advice from the NHS is to ensure when buying SPF products that they protect against UVB rays, as well as having at least four star UVA protection. Something that many people forget to check is sell by dates; it is common to leave Suncreams in the cupboard all year and dig them out when holidays come around, but they may be out of date, rendering them ineffective. Check the ingredients in Suncreams and try to avoid those containing chemicals like sodium lauryl sulphate, parabens and phthalates. Alternative ingredients include titanium dioxide which acts against UVB rays and skin friendly ingredients that offer true nourishment for the skin. These includes edelweiss which protects from the effects of UV rays and aloe vera.

(Me - from memory the Suncream factor number is the number of times longer we can safely stay in the Sun compared to having no protection. For example, SPF 30 - so therefore we can stay in the Sun 30 times longer than having no protection at all. The Suncream factors are high nowadays, I bought a spray and the lowest factor and it was SPF 15. 20+ years ago we could buy Suncream from factor 2. I know I had factor 4 and for my Rhodes Island holidays factor 12. I am fair and factor 12 was enough for me mid summer on Rhodes Island, never got burnt. Once using SPF 30 or higher, a holidaymaker would come back off holiday the same colour he/she went out - white as a sheet! A probable reason for the higher Suncream factors will be because of an increased risk of getting burnt and worse due to the Ozone Layer, that once gave protection from the Sun's rays, being depleted due to CFC's in aerosols, there was/is near a massive hole in it giving reduced or near zero protection from the Sun's rays. Anyway, a bit of history there, but keep to the Suncreams with high factors as I don't go to hot places anymore, so I cannot advise.)

Additional information, when abroad, to avoid the Sun at it's strongest and hottest, stay out the Sun between 11am and 3pm, like the locals... Or we could wear loose clothing. Stay hydrated and wear good sunglasses too. If we get burnt, a cool shower is great and there are or were After Sun products. Aloe Vera is hugely soothing too. To save all the hassle of getting a tan, some people get it out of a bottle. The tans out of a bottle are very good and life like, even the ones for bodybuilding competitions. I have used one for bodybuilding years ago and it was like a proper Sun tan! Obviously Sun protection is still required when out in the Sun.

That's it, enjoy the weather! Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Alex12340

Brian Multigym said:


> 17th May 2022.
> 
> Trained this early evening on my full body routine as below:-
> 
> Seated rows 3×15 - *120lbs** (**155lbs × 8 Reps)*
> Chest press 3×15 - *120lbs* *(176lbs × 5 Reps)*
> Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
> Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
> Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
> Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
> Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
> Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
> Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
> Leg extension 3×12 - *120lbs*
> Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
> Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
> Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
> Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)
> 
> Trained on my Multigym. Should have trained yesterday. Ashwagandha 1500mg on training days. Went well, trying Ashwagandha at 1500mg on training days. Also using Pomegranate Juice again. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. Further increases in weight last training session in bold (Red). I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above currently. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. Further increases in weight this training session in bold (purple). I knew I would manage the increase in weight on Seated Rows as I performed 155lbs × 3 Reps last attempt. I am happy also with Chest Press because the apparatus for Chest Press on my Multigym is not exactly at Pec level due to the Pec Deck. I Want to thank my mate @Alex12340 for pushing myself with the heavier weights, even though I will not match him, but it's a bit of fun. Hemp protein and Greek style yogurt after. Chicken meal later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


Keep up the good work mate 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym

Alex12340 said:


> Keep up the good work mate 👍


You can rest assured on that mate! Thanks and same to you!


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Mental health benefits again...*

From Post 531 on Page 27 of my Journal - Enjoy the Outdoors - Mental Health benefits, here is another App that can help you. I know of people, and have read on this forum about people, getting stressed out spending long periods of time on social media. So yet another wellbeing app, which is free. This app will help you or warn you to shorten your time on social media.

*MIND LEAK*

App is free - Andriod only. Scrolling through social media crud is not good for your health. Getting stessed out on Instagram, Tik Tok, and Facebook is not good. Bodybuilders that scroll through Instagram looking at tarted up and photo shopped pictures of other bodybuilders and then develop body dysmorphia, again not good. For all that are stressed this App is for you. Mind Leak hovers in the background of your phone/device and when it detects you have been scrolling for too long, it overlays a GIF or a self recorded video. One of you looking angry or disappointed in yourself can be highly effective. Cheers.


----------



## PaulNe

I remember the first time I went abroad and I was out in the sun all day with the mentality of that I never burn. Fook me I was in agony for the full week and had to sleep with a wet towel on me. Respected the sun ever since


----------



## DLTBB

PaulNe said:


> I remember the first time I went abroad and I was out in the sun all day with the mentality of that I never burn. Fook me I was in agony for the full week and had to sleep with a wet towel on me. Respected the sun ever since


Typical Brit behaviour.


----------



## Brian Multigym

PaulNe said:


> I remember the first time I went abroad and I was out in the sun all day with the mentality of that I never burn. Fook me I was in agony for the full week and had to sleep with a wet towel on me. Respected the sun ever since


I've been caught out the odd day mate, in this country - the south is definitely different to where I live up north..... Brands Hatch is one of the places. 🔆😰


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> Typical Brit behaviour.


True at times, number of times I've mentioned the powerful Sun to younger people going on the beer from getting off the plane in Rhodes Town on Rhodes Island - "be careful of the Sun as the cool breeze off the sea makes it deceiving here." I can remember four Brits now and one lad's legs were already starting to go red. Probably @PaulNe , he was huge thinking about it....😉


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Cardio Exercise Warm Ups.*

Prime your muscles and joints for running, or any cardio exercise, with these warm ups. One of the most important aspects of any run or cardio exercise takes place before you even step outside the house or onto cardio equipment - the Warm Up. Failing to warm up properly will mean your muscles aren't properly prepared for the exercise ahead. This can affect your performance or lead to injury. Complete 30 seconds of each exercise, resting as need, and do 2 to 3 rounds.

*Straight Leg Swing*

Benefits - Leg swings create a pumping mechanism, helping move fluid in and out of your joints, while stimulating blood flow in the surrounding muscles. This improves flexibility of the joint capsule and also the muscles you are going to use.

1. Stand straight, with your feet hip width apart, and hold into a wall or fence.
2. Keeping one leg stationary, slowly swing the opposite leg forward and back in a single smooth movement.
3. Switch sides and repeat until until the set is complete. Maintain proper form and breathing pattern throughout.

*Lunge and Twist*

Benefits - Improves strength and balance, and engages muscles one leg at a time, replicating running and cycling.

1. Standing straight, with your feet hip width apart and your arms lifted at the front of you with elbows bent.
2. Take a step forward with your right leg, then lower by bend both knees and rotate your torso to the right.
3. Return to the start position and repeat the movement on the left side.

*Bum Kick*

Benefits - Engages the quads and hamstrings and replicates the basic running movement.

1. Begin by standing with your feet about hip width apart, with your arms at your side.
2. Slowly bring your right heel to your buttocks by contracting your hamstring muscle.
3. Place the ball of your right foot back on the ground, and slowly bring your left heel to your buttocks.
4. You can speed this up into a jog.

*Diagonal Toe Tap*

Benefits - Stretches the hamstrings and opens up the hip flexors (tight hips can be a problem area for cardio exercises).

1. Stand with a wide base (feet wide apart) with toes facing forward.
2. Drop the chest (torso), and with the alternative arm touch the opposite toe, so the body is stretched across.
3. Rotate from side to side, to open up the body and stretch the hamstrings.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## hmgs

Diagonal toe-tap; now that’s _old school!_

Where do you get this info from?


----------



## PaulNe

You can't beat a good bum kick Brian


----------



## Brian Multigym

hmgs said:


> Diagonal toe-tap; now that’s _old school!_
> 
> Where do you get this info from?


I was at a mate's and it was in a health book/magazine, looked recent too, not sure of the publisher though. I have to word it without pictures as this tablet won't upload them. That said, I would not take pictures with the camera anyway. Though there was only one picture for each exercise and not very good anyway.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Ozone Layer is healing (Sun's out - Guns out).*

In addition to my comments from memory about the Ozone Layer within Post 541 above - Sun's out - Guns out - Sun protection, the Ozone Layer is healing up due to CFC's being removed from aerosols etc etc around the world. But don't dash out soaking up the rays 🔆 just yet without high factor sun protection - for the Ozone Layer to get back to 1980 to 1990 levels, it will take to at least 2050 to 2070. Not all the world suffers from the depletion of the Ozone Layer, but Europe does. Without an Ozone Layer we would suffer the full UV effects of the Sun, not pleasant! Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Handstands can boost your Brain power.*

Master this gymnastic move to boost your brain power. Once mastered, this gymnastic classic can give you a mental edge. In a 12 week study, test subjects improved their quick thinking and short term memory. You will also get an arms, shoulders, core and leg workout. Prepare for a full handstand with this personal Trainer approved move:-

*Off the Wall*

1. Get In Position - with your feet off the floor and up against a wall, drop into a straight arm plank. (Your body, hips and legs are in line and parallel to the floor with your arms straight - like the starting position of a press up.) Make sure you can hold this for at least 60 seconds.

2. Start Climbing - move (walk) your hands backwards, keeping them directly below your shoulders, and walk your feet slowly up the wall.

3. At The Summit - once you are almost vertical, keep your elbows locked, (arms, body, hips and legs in line), fingers spread and core tight. Hold for as long as you can.

4. Down To Earth - to lower safely, walk your hands forward and take small steps down the wall, until you are back in the plank position.

Be careful performing this move. Perform it where it is safe to do so, in a carpeted room for instance, in case you collapse in a heap.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Single Arm Cable Press.*

Sure you have used a cable machine in the gym, well here is another exercise you may not of thought of, so another entery in my Journal. Read on:-

Repetitions + Sets = 30 seconds × 4

A simple single press with a cable, or a decent quality sleeved elastic, is the unsung hero of chest training.

By default, you are loading your body unilaterally, which plays a lot more into everyday activities and sport, but it is also a great way to challenge your oblique strength and core, while working the front of your shoulders hard.

Set up so that when you are holding the handle with your right hand, your right leg is behind you in an athletic stance. (Left hand, left leg behind you in an athletic stance.) Press through the full range of movement, and hold the end range of movement when your arm is straight for one or two seconds.

Always come back to the start position nice and slow to maximise the eccentric phase of the movement.

To give this movement a real challenge with intensity, go heavy without letting your form get bent out of shape.

Do 30 second sets with 30 seconds rest. Right/left arm first, then your Left/right arm, for a total of 4 rounds or more.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Tyre Flipping again...*

I have written Post 416 on Page 21 of my Journal on the subject of tyre flipping, I have come across more information, so decided to add it to my Journal. Read on:-

Repetitions + Sets = 60 seconds × 4

If tyre flipping was the only exercise you performed, you would be a pretty strong guy. It builds lower back strength, leg strength and core power, not no mention big biceps. If you go for 10 repetitions 😰 you will end up with some monstrous anaerobic fitness.

The big tyres come in different profiles, which require different techniques. Fundamentally, you are looking to start in a decent dead lift position, but knowing you are going to need to push forward through the tyre as it levers up and over.

Try to take a big first step after the initial lift of the tyre, which will set you up for a powerful hip drive and follow up knee drive. If the tyre is really heavy, you will need multiple smaller steps.

Aim for 60 second Sets, with 2 minute rests for 4 Sets. If you are doing 10 repetitions in 60 seconds, the tyre is too light, a lot less and it might be too heavy.

If it something you have not done before, try a local rugby club or farm, both tend to have some chunky tyres.

Read my original Post mentioned for how to perform a tyre flip too. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Seated Sled Drag (Pull).*

I have written Post 468 on Page 24 of my Journal on the subject of sled pulling, but that was standing. I have come across more information but seated, so decided to add it to my Journal. Read on:-

Repetitions + Sets = Role length × 4

For building some pulling power, a seated sled drag is a winner. Improvise depending on what you have available. If you don't have a solid base to sit in, just stand and pull.

This sort of raw rowing - trains the biceps, lats, grip and back extension. Keep an eye on the rope and be accurate with your hands, as losing tension and momentum will kill your efforts. It's perfect because it's not perfect - like the challenges you'll experience in the real world.

Whatever your set up is, there is a level of faff with a sled drag, so go heavy and make each length really count. At the right weight, your grip will normally be on the limit and the first thing to really fatigue to a level that stops you completing the full length. Once warmed up, aim for 4 or more complete pulls.

Read my original Post mentioned for a standing pull. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

21st May 2022.

Trained this late afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *120lbs** (155lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *120lbs* *(176lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *120lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Should have trained yesterday. Ashwagandha 1500mg on training days. Went well, trying Ashwagandha at 1500mg on training days. Also using Pomegranate Juice again. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above currently. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house and extra cardio, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine, this is temporary! Hemp protein and Greek style yogurt after. Chicken meal later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Functional Strength and Fitness Training.*

Preparing for a fitness challenge or a physical activity that pushes you out of your comfort zone is going to be easier to enjoy if your endurance and stamina are at a high level. Conversely, the fastest way to remove enjoyment is by getting injured. The term 'Functional Fitness' gets mentioned a lot, though that function will be different for everyone. For most people it means being resilient enough to take on new challenges and not get hurt. To boost Functional Strength and Fitness and reduce the risk of injury, the exercises I have already written about within my Journal, will develop the necessary resilience, muscular endurance, coordination, core, grip and lower body strength to take on any challenge.

Me - I should have written this Post above first then posted the exercises under it, but I had already started writing about the exercises, because I was going to leave the above out. Anyway the exercises that pertain to the above are as follows:-

Chain around the World - Post 520 on Page 26 of my Journal.
Single arm Lunge - Post 536 on Page 27 of my Journal.
Single arm Cable Press - Post 556 on Page 28 of my Journal.
Tyre flip - Post 557 on Page 28 of my Journal.
Seated Sled drag - Post 558 on Page 28 of my Journal.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Water Melon and Tofu Smoothie.*

Mix water melon with seeds, berries and tofu for a balanced, refreshing, protein rich power shake. The watermelon provides a healthy dose of lycopene, which helps to destroy free radicals: unstable atoms that can be damaging by-products of exercise.

*Ingredients (serves 2)*

50g of water melon
2 tablespoons mixed sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds and flaxseeds
100g tofu, drained and sliced
100g mixed berries
500ml skimmed milk (can be plant based)

Per serving - Calories = 346, Protein = 19g, Carbohydrates = 23g and Fats = 20g.

*Benefits:-*

Seeds contain Omega 3 fats, which are antiinflammatory and promote fat burning.
Tofu contains quality Protein, as well as magnesium and calcium for good muscle function.
Berries contain vitamin C, which will boost your absorption of calcium from the tofu.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Smoothie to get leaner(2) *-* Chocolate and Coconut*.

*Ingredients*

20g 85% cocoa dark chocolate
100g coconut milk
1 (25g) scoop of Whey Isolate
1 pinch of cinnamon
1 banana
50g raw oats, soaked in 100g water

*Why it Works*

Dark chocolate provides flavonoids, which supply working muscles with oxygen.
Coconut milk is calorie dense, containing 140 calories per 100g to fuel muscle growth.
Whey Isolate provides protein to help build and repair muscle and it is very filling, helping you avoid the urge to snack.
Cinnamon improves insulin sensitivity and body composition.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Smoothie to get leaner(3) *-* Red Berries and Chilli*.

*Ingredients*

Handful of strawberries
1 pinch of chilli powder
Handful of frozen raspberries
100ml of natural yogurt

*Why it Works*

Strawberries provide polyphenols, which help to improve blood sugar control and reduce fat storage.
Chilli provides capsaicin, which aids fat loss by increasing body temperature and energy expenditure.
Raspberries provide fibre, which helps keep you full and avoid the temptation to snack.
Natural yogurt provides high levels of filling protein to keep you feeling full and avoid snacking.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Smoothie to get leaner(1) - Spicy Orange and Green Tea is Post 350 on Page 18 of my Journal. Sorry for the gap, probably planned on adding the others above one Post every week or two, just to spread it out. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*HYROX - New Functional Fitness Event.*

It's a new functional fitness event that combines running with strength and high intensity exercises. London is where it is held.

Calling itself the 'World Series of Fitness' HYROX is a new run - lift - HIIT event designed to be doable in commercial gyms with conventional equipment. There are not any advanced Olympic lifts or gymnastics - just moves that everyday fitness lovers perform day in, day out in the gym.

The focus in HYROX style training is to combine weight training, which utilises all muscle groups across different motor patterns with high output cardiovascular work. The combination of muscular activation and cardiovascular output elicits an optimal response from the body, challenging V02 Max and blood lactate, while building strength and endurance.

To be continued. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*HYROX - New Functional Fitness Event.*

The movements in the actual event can be changed with load, volume and intensity, but the same motor patterns should form the basis of your training. In any HYROX event, along with the 8 × 1km of running ( which you need to train for), you will be tasked with completing variations of the exercises that follow. Get good at these and you will stand a very good chance of posting a respectable time. Move more efficiently and delay fatigue.

I have mentioned the above event because I have already written a Post within my Journal on all but one of the exercises mentioned above. The exercise missing is Burpee Broad Jump. All the others exercises are as follows:-

Rowing Machine - Post 453 on Page 23 of my Journal.
Farmer's Carry - Post 463 on Page 24 of my Journal.
Wall Ball - Post 464 on Page 24 of my Journal.
Sled Pull - Post 468 on Page 24 of my Journal.
Sled Push - Post 476 on Page 24 of my Journal.
Sandbag Lunge - Post 505 on Page 26 of my Journal.
SkiErg - Post 515 on Page 26 of my Journal.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

24-5-22

Used my Multigym for some cardio, light weight and quick repetitions. I follow my Full Body Routine. I do this from time to time, but may increase the effort as I always feel better/good after doing it. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*My Testosterone result. (24-5-22)*

Further to my Post 516 on Page 26 of my Journal - My Testosterone Level check and actually getting a NHS appointment to check it, well I went today at 7:15 am (the recommended time to get a Testosterone level check is between 7am and 10am, because Testosterone levels are higher).

My surgery has only started doing the early blood taking as a pilot scheme, I'm lucky there, and the nurse that I know did it and said you could get the result back today. The surgery is massive as it is new and various separate surgeries from around my town have been brought together within it. The electric doors flew open and I walked in and there was nobody there. I went upstairs to my surgery and no one but I heard a voice emanating from a long corridor.... I did fast from midnight and had a good sleep which helps. Just called and got the result. First I was told it was normal but I wanted the detail, got that below. I asked for the Free Testosterone figure but that was not there, they have only reported on what was asked for...

My Testosterone level came back at 15.3nmol/l and I'm happy with that as I am over, and I forget on purpose, 60 years old.

I know you were interested @Alex12340 . Well, @PaulNe and @Seppuku71 you were not far out but a bit on the low side lads... 😋😉


----------



## Brian Multigym

Looking into my Testosterone level (Post 569 above), even though I am happy, I am thinking I will get some Fenugreek (Post 207 on Page 11 within my Journal) and Ginger (Post 119 on Page 6 wirhin my Journal) to increase it further. Just thoughts but I will update my Journal whatever I decide. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*HYROX - Burpee Broad Jump.*

As mentioned in Post 567 above, there was one exercise I had not written a post about. Well, here it is...

The most efficient way of accomplishing the distance challenge is to focus on performing as few burpees as possible, by aiming for large distance on the jumps, even if you slow down your rate of execution. The Burpee primarily targets the large muscles groups of the chest, back and anterior thigh, while sending your heart rate through the roof. When jumping forward, the quads, calves and glute muscles are crucial.

Technique:-

1. Start in an upright standing position.
2. Place hands close to your feet, then jump the feet back into a high plank position.
3. Lower your chest and thighs to the ground.
4. Next, push yourself up back into the plank position, and hop both feet forward towards your hands.
5. Now jump and land with both feet, covering as much distance as possible.

Common mistakes:-

1. When lowering the body from press up position to the floor and visa versa, loss of body tension causing hips to droop.
2. No full hip extension in the forward jump.
3. Not landing on the entire foot when jumping back from press up position to hands.

Experienced cues:-

1. Maintain tension and focus on holding a plank when transitioning from and to the press up position.
2. Position your legs wider in order to land on your whole foot.
3. Use momentum from the arms for a more efficient long jump.

That's it on HYROX exercises as mentioned above. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Sports Nutrition Guide. Information from H&B.*

A nutritious diet including a balance of protein, carbohydrates and fat, fibre, fluids, vitamins and minerals is important for everyone. If you are a bodybuilder or sportsperson, it’s even more important to fuel your body the right way.

*Why is sports nutrition important*

In sports and fitness, what you consume – and when you consume it – affects your performance. Your training outcomes can be significantly affected by diet, lifestyle and nutrition. The right nutrition plan will help you:

Maintain optimum energy levels throughout your workouts
Promote muscle performance, muscle strength and muscle growth
Promote rapid body recovery
Allow you to use sports supplements the correct way

*How is sports nutrition nutrition different to regular nutrition?*

The simple answer is – because athletes use their bodies in different ways to non-athletes. Therefore, the nourishment they require is different.

It’s important to remember that you don’t have to be a professional to be considered an athlete. Someone training for an endurance event would benefit from sports nutrition, as would a person performing strength training exercises such as weightlifting.

*Resistance training*

For resistance training, such as weightlifting, rowing or CrossFit, key desired outcomes are generally increased strength, fat loss and lean muscle growth. To achieve this, a balance of wholegrain carbohydrates, low fat dairy and plenty of high-quality protein is required.

Protein contains amino acids – known as the ‘building blocks of protein’ – which are required by the body to help muscle cells repair and grow. Nine of these amino acids are called ‘essential’ amino acids as the body can’t make them on its own and must get them from food. Therefore, a good strength training diet contains plenty of protein including:

Meat and fish
Legumes
Eggs
Tofu
Nuts and seeds
Low fat dairy

To build muscle, it’s generally recommended that you eat 2g protein per kilogram of body weight per day so, a 70kg person would need to be consuming around 140g protein each day. Magnesium is a key mineral for people who regularly resistance train. Magnesium has a key role in energy production, helping us convert the food we eat into fuel for our body’s cells. If you’re a keen amateur bodybuilder or sportsperson who wants to gain an edge on your existing performance, it might be worthwhile consulting a sports nutritionist.

*During your workout (as discussed previously in my Journal)*

During your workout, the focus should be on replacing what you’re losing, mainly water and sodium.

Water - An obvious choice, but don’t forget to sip lots of plain water while you’re exercising. Particularly if your workout is less than 60 minutes, you usually don’t need any fancy re-hydration drinks as water will be enough to replace the fluids lost through sweating.

Salt - A long, sweaty workout can see you with depleted electrolytes, so add a small pinch (about ¼ teaspoon) of salt to your water to help restore your body’s electrolyte balance.

For intensive exercise of more than 60 minutes, try refuelling with a hydration sachet which includes the minerals and electrolytes you need to replenish after heavy sweat loss, including potassium, sodium and magnesium.

From H&B. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Sports Nutritionist.*

In the previous Post 572 above, a Sports Nutritionist was mentioned, what you can expect is - A sports nutritionist is qualified in clinical nutrition and uses this expertise to enable bodybuilders to get the most out of their training. This includes extensive knowledge on the foods, liquids, vitamins and nutrition supplements which can help optimise performance and recovery. The services of a sports nutritionist might include the following:-

Personalised diet plans
Supplement advice
Advice and support based on the latest scientific research
Tailored support for bodybuilding competitions

Cheers.


----------



## DLTBB

Brian Multigym said:


> Looking into my Testosterone level (Post 569 above), even though I am happy, I am thinking I will get some Fenugreek (Post 207 on Page 11 within my Journal) and Ginger (Post 119 on Page 6 wirhin my Journal) to increase it further. Just thoughts but I will update my Journal whatever I decide. Cheers.


Get some Enanthate in you.


----------



## Seppuku71

Brian Multigym said:


> *My Testosterone result. (24-5-22)*
> 
> Further to my Post 516 on Page 26 of my Journal - My Testosterone Level check and actually getting a NHS appointment to check it, well I went today at 7:15 am (the recommended time to get a Testosterone level check is between 7am and 10am, because Testosterone levels are higher).
> 
> My surgery has only started doing the early blood taking as a pilot scheme, I'm lucky there, and the nurse that I know did it and said you could get the result back today. The surgery is massive as it is new and various separate surgeries from around my town have been brought together within it. The electric doors flew open and I walked in and there was nobody there. I went upstairs to my surgery and no one but I heard a voice emanating from a long corridor.... I did fast from midnight and had a good sleep which helps. Just called and got the result. First I was told it was normal but I wanted the detail, got that below. I asked for the Free Testosterone figure but that was not there, they have only reported on what was asked for...
> 
> My Testosterone level came back at 15.3nmol/l and I'm happy with that as I am over, and I forget on purpose, 60 years old.
> 
> I know you were interested @Alex12340 . Well, @PaulNe and @Seppuku71 you were not far out but a bit on the low side lads... 😋😉


Damn, i was 1.3 nmol out!!


----------



## Seppuku71

DLTBB said:


> Get some Enanthate in you.


That's what you need to do Brian - get some Fenugreek Enanthate in you!


----------



## Brian Multigym

DLTBB said:


> Get some Enanthate in you.


Thanks, but never bothered before and I wouldn't do it now mate.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Seppuku71 said:


> Damn, i was 1.3 nmol out!!


Correct, not a bad educated guess though... 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym

25th May 2022.

Trained this early evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *120lbs** (155lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *120lbs* *(176lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *120lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, trying Ashwagandha at 1500mg on training days. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above currently. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house and extra cardio, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine, this is temporary! Hemp protein before and flavoured chicken wholemeal sandwiches after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Sports Nutrition. Information from H&B.*

Sports supplements are products that have the potential to support your body before, during or after workouts. They have been formulated to help:-

Meet nutritional needs, e.g. protein
Improve nutrient deficiencies
Fulfil personal fitness goals
Enhance athletic performance

However, they are not meant to be considered as a replacement to a healthy diet – rather an addition to one. There are many different types of supplements for sports nutrition, including:-

Vitamins
Minerals
Amino acids
Herbs
Botanicals
Food concentrates
Plant concentrates

The market is saturated with sports nutrition supplements, so it can be difficult to decipher what actually works. We encourage you to try and pinpoint which areas you would like to improve in, e.g. recovery, energy, muscle growth, etc. as this should make it easier to discover which sport supplements could help you specifically meet your goals. Why Sports nutrition is required is sometimes we may not be getting all we need to perform at our best in our chosen sport or activity from our diet alone. Other times we may just want a little extra boost for our workout. Whatever your reason is, there’s a sports supplementation product out there that can help you feel raring to go-go-go, support healthy muscle growth, or help you recover after.

From H&B. Cheers.


----------



## hmgs

Brian, the more H&B conflate the issue, the more logical it seems to resort to the dark side & go UGL… what’s your take on this? You often quote mainstream advertisement literature - but what’s your heartfelt opinion?


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Vegan Protein Powders. Information from H&B.*

Whey is not the only way to enrich your diet with some extra protein. There are lots of vegan protein powders out there that can do the same job, some of the most popular being pea, hemp and soy protein. All three of these proteins are complete – meaning that they contain all 9 amino acids that our bodies need to repair existing muscle fibres and grow new tissue.

One study comparing the effects of Whey protein vs Pea protein on physical adaptions following 8-weeks of high-intensity functional training (HIFT) found that there were no significant differences between the two. Both groups experienced increased strength for 1 rep-max back squats, as well as similar outcomes in body composition, muscle thickness, force production and strength.

Me - take note of the last paragraph above, Pea Protein is excellent. Popular in the gym I am a member of too. It was the same outcome when a study compared Brown Rice Protein with Whey Protein. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Mass Gainers. Information from H&B.*

If your goal is to increase your body and muscle size, you need to make sure you’re consuming more calories than your body needs. This calorie surplus can be difficult to achieve through diet alone, especially if you have a small appetite – which is why mass gainers were invented.

Mass gainers are usually packed with calories, coming mainly from carbohydrates, protein and a little fat for good measure. Think of them as a healthier alternative to wolfing down tubs of ice cream or sprinkling cheese over every meal. Just a few gulps will provide you with hundreds of calories, without all the meal prepping you would need to do if relying on diet alone to help you bulk up.

However, not all mass gainers are created equal. Some are filled with cheap ‘filler’ carbohydrates like sugar, artificial sweeteners and low-quality protein – so always check the label.

Me - please take note of the last sentence. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

hmgs said:


> Brian, the more H&B conflate the issue, the more logical it seems to resort to the dark side & go UGL… what’s your take on this? You often quote mainstream advertisement literature - but what’s your heartfelt opinion?


I don't have any take on it. It's just sport information from H&B. They send me e-mails and none of it is trying to sell me supplements etc.

I don't quote mainstream advertisement literature either, apart from a few meals I discussed where I had to name the store. All my posts are investigated from numerous sources. They include reviews, medical reviews, trials/studies and general information. Many of my posts took quite a while to compile. I knew bodybuilders/fitness people would read my Journal, so I have/do put in the effort to make sure I give them the best unbiased information.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness (DOMS) again...*

I have discussed DOMS and how to relieve it previously in my Journal. Read through my whole Journal yesterday (do this from time to time to see if there is any new information I can add) and this is the only area I thought I would elaborate on.

*Delayed onset muscle soreness* (*DOMS*) is the pain and stiffness felt in muscles several hours to days after unaccustomed or strenuous exercise. (Me - unaccustomed - like I said previously, a new routine or routine change will cause DOMS). The soreness is felt most strongly 24 to 72 hours after the exercise. Any longer and you may be over training. It is thought to be caused by eccentric (lengthening) part of the exercise, which causes small-scale micro damage to the muscle fibres. After this exercise, the muscle adapts rapidly to prevent muscle damage, and the soreness, if the exercise is repeated. (Me - like I said previously, once your muscles get used to your strenuous routine the DOMS disappears).

*How to prevent DOMS*

Foam rolling prior to your workout.
Warming up prior to each exercise.
Gradually introducing a new routine/exercise or slowly increasing the intensity of it.
Stay hydrated. A lack of electrolytes contributes to muscle soreness so stay hydrated throughout your workout.

*How to relieve DOMS*

Stay hydrated. A lack of electrolytes contributes to muscle soreness so stay hydrated.
Wind down light exercise after your workout.
Foam rolling/massage after your workout.
Hot soothing bath.
Compression wear/clothing.
Plenty of sleep.
Active recovery like swimming or light exercise.

Swimming for Bodybuilding - Post 167 on Page 9 of my Journal.
Electrolytes - Post 245 on Page 13 of my Journal.
Foam Rolling - Post 272 on Page 14 of my Journal.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Supplements to prevent or relieve DOMS.*

Beetroot Juice - Post 49 on Page 3 of my Journal.
Omega 3 - Post 55 on Page 3 of my Journal.
CBD Oil - Post 84 on Page 5 of my Journal.
Ginger - Post 119 on Page 6 of my Journal.
Dark Chocolate - Post 184 on Page 10 of my Journal.
Ibuprofen NOT for DOMS - Post 311 on Page 16 of my Journal.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Lactic Acid (Lactate).*

Another subject I have mentioned within another post on a different subject, so I thought I'd write this post on it.

*Lactic Acid (Lactate)* buildup occurs when there's not enough oxygen in the muscles to breakdown glucose and glycogen. Usually with an intense workout. Your body can convert lactic acid (Lactate) to energy without using oxygen. Lactic acid (Lactate) can build up in your bloodstream faster than you can burn it off. To reduce lactic acid (Lactate), take a rest period off your training. Lactic acid (Lactate) usually clears after you stop training for the day, and can take a few hours to more than 24 hours. Some bodybuilders think longer.

Again, Lactic Acid (Lactate) is a byproduct of the human body's cells producing energy without oxygen (also called anaerobic respiration). While the concentration of lactic acid (Lactate) does increase during strenuous exercise, it's harmless and returns to normal levels once the body is able to rest.

Please note - The terms Lactic Acid and Lactate are often used, but they are not technically the same. Lactic Acid is a combination of a negative Lactate ion and a positive Hydrogen ion. When Lactic Acid is dissolved in water, which is always the case in the human body, the ions split into a Lactate ion and a Hydrogen ion. Therefore, it’s more accurate to say that Lactate, not Lactic Acid, is the byproduct of exercise.

*Lactate* - Your body fuels your muscles through a process called glycolysis, in which it breaks down glucose and produces adenosine triphosphate (ATP). ATP is what your muscle cells use as fuel. But the amount of ATP generated from glycolysis depends on whether oxygen is present during glycolysis. When you exercise at high intensities, your body increasingly relies on fast twitch muscle fibres to generate power. But these fibres in particular don’t have the capacity to use oxygen as efficiently. So, in a heavy workout, like when you’re lifting heavy weights or pushing your cardio limits, the demand for ATP is high, but oxygen levels are low. When that happens, glycolysis becomes anaerobic. In anaerobic glycolysis, the end product of glucose breakdown is Lactate. This results in higher levels of circulating lactate in the bloodstream.

So does Lactate cause the "burn" in muscles when we train hard? No actually. The burn you feel when you’ve maxed out your performance is a result of the circulating hydrogen ions left over in your cells, which create an acidic environment, along with phosphates, additional byproducts of muscular metabolism.

Lactate (Lactic Acid) does not cause DOMS.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*How to relieve and prevent Lactic Acid (Lactate).*

Stay hydrated.
Deep breaths when working out.
Resting.
Foam Rolling.
Active recovery - light exercise, walking and cycling.

Sodium Bicarbonate - A 20g pre-gym hit neutralises lactic acid (Lactate), dousing muscle burn.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

28th May 2022.

Trained this early evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *120lbs** (155lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *120lbs* *(176lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *120lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, trying Ashwagandha at 1500mg on training days. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above currently. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house and extra cardio, I am currently *not* having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine! Collagen protein before and Hemp protein after training. Flavoured chicken wholemeal sandwiches later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Avoid injuries weight training.*

You can get injured weight training and some injuries are due to not warming up prior. In my gym years a go, a young guy had injured his shoulders badly, he had developed his muscles with heavy lifting. He was down to progressing lateral shoulder raises with a 5lb dumbbell and that was painful, even after cortisone injections too. He blamed it on not warming up. Make sure you warm up prior to any exercise.

*Safety while weight lifting to prevent injuries*

Be guided by your gym instructor, but general safety suggestions include:-

Proper technique is essential to save injury. If you are not sure whether you are doing a particular exercise correctly, ask your gym instructor for help.

Start slowly. If you are just starting out, you may find that you can only lift a few kilograms. That is okay and it does not matter - no one is watching you in the gym! Once your muscles, tendons and ligaments get used to weight training exercises, you will be surprised at how quickly you progress. Once you can easily do 8 to 12 repetitions with a particular weight, gradually increase the weight.

Only use safe and well-maintained equipment. Faulty equipment will significantly increase your risk of injury. Check the equipment and cables on cable machines for wear for instance.

Do not hold your breath. Breathe normally while lifting by exhaling during the harder phase and inhaling during the easier phase.

Control the weights at all times. Do not throw them up and down or use momentum to ‘swing’ the weights through their range of motion.

Maintain a strong form while lifting, as this will prevent injury through incorrect technique. Always lift weights within your own capabilities and slow down or stop if you feel the weight is out of control or too heavy. If the weight is too heavy, form while lifting deteriorates.

Use the full range of motion. It is important when lifting a weight that it travels through the full range of motion of the joint. This develops strength of the muscle at all points of the motion of the joint and decreases the chance of injury through over-stretching.

Dress comfortably and practically (for example, wear clothes that do not restrict movement and allow you to sweat easily).

Maintain correct posture and body positioning (form) to reduce the risk of injury at all times. You can fail to progress this if the weight is too heavy!!!

Do not train if you are over-tired or feeling ill.

Do not try to train through an injury. Stop your workout immediately.

Muscle needs time to repair and grow after a workout. The general rule is to rest the muscle group for at least 24 to 48 hours before working the same muscle group again.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Go lighter weight with more repetitions.*

Due to the repetitive nature required in bodybuilding training, tendons and ligaments are prone to irritation over time. The most common areas for tendon and ligament injuries are elbows and knees. This is due to the repetitive and *heavy* forces moving through the joint as it acts as a lever. Cheers.


----------



## 134637

Brian Multigym said:


> *Go lighter weight with more repetitions.*
> 
> Due to the repetitive nature required in bodybuilding training, tendons and ligaments are prone to irritation over time. The most common areas for tendon and ligament injuries are elbows and knees. This is due to the repetitive and *heavy* forces moving through the joint as it acts as a lever. Cheers.


I'm busy doing this at the moment. I've swapped my training split from chasing PBs to lighter weights (70% of my PBs), higher reps, and more working sets. After 6 or so weeks of this I'll go back to my 3 heavy working sets per exercise, with at least one set at my PB.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Pegasus said:


> I'm busy doing this at the moment. I've swapped my training split from chasing PBs to lighter weights (70% of my PBs), higher reps, and more working sets. After 6 or so weeks of this I'll go back to my 3 heavy working sets per exercise, with at least one set at my PB.


You are doing right mate, good routine, lets your muscles, tendons and joints etc recover, ready for your next heavy sessions. Saves strains and injuries. It actually works the muscles better too, as the lighter weight and more repetitions trains other parts of the muscle.


----------



## hmgs

Brian Multigym said:


> more repetitions trains other parts of the muscle.


Please explain this mechanism.


----------



## Brian Multigym

hmgs said:


> Please explain this mechanism.


It's in my Journal if you read it. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*The most common Bodybuilding injuries.*

Bodybuilders hurt themselves in all kinds of ways when weightlifting. Common workout injuries include:-

Muscle pull and strain - heavy weights.
Tendonitis - gripping exercises mainly.
Back injuries - squats and deadlifts mainly.
Shoulder injury - heavy overhead exercises mainly.
Knee injuries - squats and squat machines mainly.
Wrist sprain or dislocation.

The above is broadly speaking, as it is not possible to discuss all injuries with the exercises performed without writing pages. That said, it is clear heavy weights are involved.

Research shows that the shoulder (together with the elbow) is the part of the body most likely to be injured through weightlifting.

Not warming up properly, over training your muscles, not resting enough between sets and not giving enough time for recovery, can increase your chances of injury! Stress can also affect muscles in some way, I have noticed this myself in the past, especially the back muscles. Be careful if you have had a stressful day when training, especially where your back muscles are involved. Lastly, you will have off days and not be as strong as you usually are, if you have one of those days - reduce the weight!

*Treating injuries*

Injuries can happen, no matter how careful you are. If you develop a workout injury, follow the RICE method to keep your injury from getting worse:-

*R -* *Rest* the injury.
*I -* *Ice* the injury to lessen swelling, bleeding and inflammation.
*C - Compression* on the injury or compression bandage to minimize swelling.
*E* - *Elevate* the injury, if possible, to reduce swelling.

Anti-inflammatory medication such as ibuprofen can help ease pain and inflammation from the injury. Check that you are OK to take them. Most workout injuries will heal on their own in 4 weeks or less. If the injury has not improved within a week, or if it gets worse, seek medical care. If you are concerned about the injury, it is best to seek medical advice. Until the injury is fully healed, do not do the activity that triggered the injury and avoid any activity that puts strain on the injured area. You can still be active as long as you do not stress the injury. Staying active may help you heal quicker than if you take to the couch. As posted previously in my Journal - swimming is excellent for injury recovery.

After you have fully recovered from your injury - pain free for more than a week - start back slowly. Do not try to work out with the same weight you did before your injury. You will need to rebuild your muscle strength and endurance. It may take 3 weeks of regular exercise to regain your pre-injury fitness level. If you push too hard and too fast, you may injure yourself again.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## bigaldevlin

Brian Multigym said:


> *Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness (DOMS) again...*
> 
> I have discussed DOMS and how to relieve it previously in my Journal. Read through my whole Journal yesterday (do this from time to time to see if there is any new information I can add) and this is the only area I thought I would elaborate on.
> 
> *Delayed onset muscle soreness* (*DOMS*) is the pain and stiffness felt in muscles several hours to days after unaccustomed or strenuous exercise. (Me - unaccustomed - like I said previously, a new routine or routine change will cause DOMS). The soreness is felt most strongly 24 to 72 hours after the exercise. It is thought to be caused by eccentric (lengthening) part of the exercise, which causes small-scale micro damage to the muscle fibres. After this exercise, the muscle adapts rapidly to prevent muscle damage, and the soreness, if the exercise is repeated. (Me - like I said previously, once your muscles get used to your strenuous routine the DOMS disappears).
> 
> *How to prevent DOMS*
> 
> Foam rolling prior to your workout.
> Warming up prior to each exercise.
> Gradually introducing a new routine/exercise or slowly increasing the intensity of it.
> Stay hydrated. A lack of electrolytes contributes to muscle soreness so stay hydrated throughout your workout.
> 
> *How to relieve DOMS*
> 
> Stay hydrated. A lack of electrolytes contributes to muscle soreness so stay hydrated.
> Wind down light exercise after your workout.
> Foam rolling/massage after your workout.
> Hot soothing bath.
> Compression wear/clothing.
> Plenty of sleep.
> Active recovery like swimming or light exercise.
> 
> Swimming for Bodybuilding - Post 167 on Page 9 of my Journal.
> Electrolytes - Post 245 on Page 13 of my Journal.
> Foam Rolling - Post 272 on Page 14 of my Journal.
> 
> Thanks for reading my Journal.


Interesting stuff, thanks for sharing. Real good concept to include this sort of stuff in your journal. Learning from you buddy


----------



## Brian Multigym

bigaldevlin said:


> Interesting stuff, thanks for sharing. Real good concept to include this sort of stuff in your journal. Learning from you buddy


Thanks mate and appreciated, good you are getting something out of it. Keep popping back and having a read!


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Avena Sativa - Wild Oat.*

I've been looking into Avena Sativa as it is an ingredient in a protein powder I used. It is common I think to be included in All in One muscle builders. It has been known about in Bodybuilding for years as Avena Sativa is stated to increase free Testosterone. Avena Sativa is an extract from the Oat straw. I thought I would mention it, but I found no professional study or trial on it's claims to increase Testosterone. Unlike Ashwagandha, Fenugreek and Boron where I found professional trials data to verify their claims to raise Testosterone. I found Bodybuilding information on Avena Sativa going back to 2007 and supplements coming in 10:1 ratio strength. Anyway read on:-

*Avena Sativa*

This extract from oats provides testosterone-boosting effects. Avena Sativa extract has large amounts of avenocosides, the active component that boosts testosterone. This supplement is saponin-based, meaning its benefits come from plant chemicals. It works by releasing bound testosterone, increasing your free testosterone levels, which supports muscle building. Look for a supplement that provides a 10:1 ratio of Avena Sativa extract and take 100-300 mg per day.

As said above, I couldn't find proof that Avena Sativa does increase free Testosterone, even though there are plenty of websites that says it does. There are also other health benefits from taking the supplement. I'll leave there, but the protein powder I used with Avena Sativa as an ingredient is a USN product and a very popular one at that too.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Mental heath and enjoying nature.*

From previous posts within my Journal, enjoying nature can be stress relieving. I mentioned my nest boxes I have up on my house, one had chicks in it and I heard their tiny cries, any stress melts away instantly. My other nest box was vacant and the most popular one, couldn't weigh it up, but just seen a male sparrow going in with nest material. Great stuff. It's been a cold year so far, that may have held them up.

Don't think it's a bit soft enjoying nature and birds, the biggest bodybuilder I know, who has trained all his life at a hardcore gym, is well into it, member of the RSPB and has all the binoculars and scopes for viewing. He goes up Scotland and the isles up north with his interest. I'm a member of the RSPB too.

Get out and about and take an interest in nature. RSPB has some beautiful places to go and they are their reserves. Those reserves are safe as houses too, the RSPB is a powerful organisation with more than a million members to back them up.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## PaulNe

I love a bit bird watching to be fair with you Brian


----------



## Brian Multigym

PaulNe said:


> I love a bit bird watching to be fair with you Brian


Good, I take it you mean the feathered variety... 😉


----------



## PaulNe

Brian Multigym said:


> Good, I take it you mean the feathered variety... 😉


Well some are a bit furry if that's what you mean mate


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Cardio Exercise - add it to your routine.*

Cardio is a broad term for any form of exercise that increases your heart rate.
When discussing cardio, we talk of static bikes and treadmills in gyms, but there are other activities like swimming, cycling, running and rowing, which are excellent. That is not to say weights cannot be involved, but it would usually be a fast paced circuit with the main goal of keeping your heart rate up over an extended period of time. Cardio is also sometimes referred to as aerobic exercise, which has the slightly different definition - any form of exercise that uses oxygen to fuel your muscles.

Benefits of cardio exercise:-

Helps with weight/fat loss.
Good for your heart.
Lowers blood pressure.
Increases your fitness.
Helps you sleep.
Helps you feel better.
Supports the immune system.
Does not have to cost a thing.

Cardio exercises.

Running - one of the best cardio exercises for fat loss, mental health and other great reasons. Running is free, adaptable and easy to set literal milestones to track your progress. That way you feel good with each mile you add or time record you beat. Become a better runner - Post 347 on Page 18 of my Journal.

HIIT - High intensity interval training (HIIT) involves short burst of high-intensity exercise followed by recovery periods. Research has found that HIIT leads to similar, and in some cases better progress in shorter periods of time. You can put together your own HIIT program with your own cardio moves, like jump squats, push ups, V sit-ups, burpees, and performing them with intensity for anything from 8 seconds to a few minutes, then taking time to let your heart rate recovery before repeating.

Swimming - Post 167 on Page 9 of my Journal.

Rowing - Whether it is out on the water or in the gym on a machine, rowing can be as easy or intense as you want to make it. Multiple parts of your body get put to use including your arms, legs, core, so you can easily get your heart rate up and burn some calories. Rowing - Post 453 on Page 23 of my Journal.

Cycling - Getting on your bike and taking it for a spin outside is one of the most practical ways to get your cardio in. Need something from the shop - it is one of the best aerobic exercises you can do! If you are using an indoor bike, you could even combine it with watching TV.

Skipping - Forgot about this myself. Skipping makes a wonderful cardio exercise, is free (once you’ve got a rope), and you can do it wherever you like. Plenty of fitness professionals incorporate it into their fitness regime.

Climbing Stairs - Climbing stairs is an excellent cardio exercise. My gym has the escalator type equipment and you can go easy or speed it up. Last time I used it, the monitor stated I'd gone up 40 floors.

Obviously there are more exercises for cardio but above is a good start. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Burning Calories at Rest...*

The more muscular you are, the more calories you burn when resting. Having more lean muscle can actually speed up the fat loss process, as increased lean muscle increases your resting metabolic rate. So don't beat yourself up for have a few hours on the couch, you are burning calories in a resting state! Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Weight Loss.*

Some people find it easy to lose weight, but that is not true for everybody. If you have always struggled with your weight, or never really got to grips with healthy eating, weight loss might still be tough for you. You will need a plan, which includes exercise, diet and eating healthy. You can still eat a decent amount of calories even when you are in a dieting phase. It’s unlikely that you will ever need to cut your calories too low.

*Exercise*

Exercise is great for your weight loss. It helps you shed the kind of body fat you do not want yet keep or even gain more of the mass you want - muscle. As you lose weight, be sure to track your muscle gains and body fat losses. Body recomposition is important as the scale weight starts to fall. Use a mirror as well to see your improvements.

*Weight Training*

Get into weight training if you have not already done so. A combination of weights, strength training, and cardio will help you shed fat, maintain muscle and add muscle mass. A good weekly workout structure would be 2, 3, 4 or even 5 weights sessions a week, plus enough cardio to burn calories and create a diet deficit. If you work out twice a week with weights, do a full body routine each time. If you have the time and recovery capacity for more, start to break things down into upper and lower, push and pull, or even classic body part splits.

*Cardio*

The key with cardio is to burn enough calories to create that important calorie deficit so you lose weight. Some people like to work up a real sweat during their cardio workouts. Others like to use cardio for sport, or social activity like long hikes, swimming or bike rides. Choose the cardio that you will enjoy, stick with, and do regularly.

*Mistakes*

Not tracking your calories. You need to be sure that you are eating in a small calorie deficit, or you won't lose weight.

Not training your biggest muscle groups. When you add strength training into your weight loss workout routine, remember to train legs and back. These large muscle groups burn a lot of calories. Training them will demand a lot of calories. Plus, it will create a bigger, leaner physique as you strip the fat away.

Doing the cardio you think is best, not the cardio you enjoy the most. The very best workout plan in the world is no good to you if you only do it for a week or two. It is best to stick with an exercise and cardio plan that you enjoy enough to do for the long haul. That will be key to managing your new weight loss and living the leaner lifestyle.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Further information for Post 608 above.*

Training Routines - Post 232 on Page 12 of my Journal.
Calories do Count - Posts 306 & 307 on Page 16 of my Journal.
Cardio - Post 606 above.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Talking of Cardio - *I've just spent 4 hours washing rental cars helping a mate out! Not to mention running up and down the compound. 👍💪

Training later on my Multigym too.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Love Handles - Get RID of them...*

Me - They have a cute name, there is nothing cute about them and there is no cute way to get rid of them. Read on this forum people wanting rid, I have small ones too that are going. I've investigated this from a few sources, so hope it reads OK. Read on:-

Love handles are areas of skin that extend outward from the hips. In other words - The excess fat that sits on the sides of the waist are often referred to as love handles. When combined with tight clothing, especially tight jeans and the like, love handles can become more pronounced (me - much more pronounced). They indicate excess fat accumulation around the hips and abdominal area. Fat cells accumulate when your body takes in too many calories or you do not burn as many calories as you are consuming. Over time, these fat cells can become noticeable as they accumulate in certain areas, such as around your waist and hips. (Me - that is enough of that, how do we get rid!)

*Exercise*

Obviously, one of the best ways to lose love handles is by increasing the number of calories you burn throughout the day. Exercises for love handles should ideally target the abdominal area of the body as this is where the more stubborn fat is. (Me - All sources stated progress core exercises.) Your aim is to *firm up* the muscles in this area *and use* cardiovascular and resistance training to *burn* the fat. (Me - As you cannot target the area you want the fat to go from with exercises for that area.) Combine cardiovascular exercises with weight lifting and targeted movements for optimal results. If you are trying to lose weight and overall body fat, you may need up to five hours of moderate exercise per week. Try and opt for full body workouts, which focus on a large number of muscles. If you really want to lose love handles, you need to commit to making lasting changes to your lifestyle, diet, and exercise routine, they are pesky things!

*Food*

A diet rich in whole, unprocessed foods is another way to lose love handles. This means significantly reducing the intake of sugars found in chocolates, sweets, biscuits, and cakes for example. Instead, focus on filling up on healthy fats such as avocados, olive oil, nuts, seeds, and fatty fish as well as plenty of fresh vegetables, and fruits. Try to swap out the refined carbohydrates found in white bread, pasta and white rice for complex carbohydrates such as sweet potatoes, beans, oats, and brown rice. If you feel the urge to snack, adding some high-quality protein to your diet will help keep you full between meals. Reducing your alcohol intake and replacing sugary drinks, including soft drinks, sodas, and energy drinks with plain water is a positive step forward to helping lose love handles. What’s more, water is a healthy and cheap choice as it has no calories and contains no sugars. In addition, it would be best to calorie count and work out your maintenance calories, then you can work out your calorie deficit to lose weight. Calories do Count - Posts 306 & 307 on Page 16 of my Journal.

*Stay Motivated*

Setting realistic expectations is important. Getting rid of love handles does not happen overnight, they are pesky things and you might not see a physical change straight away. Tracking your progress is a good way to maintain momentum. Weigh yourself one to two times per week, preferably in the morning before breakfast and keep track of your weight so you can measure your progress. Keeping a food journal or maintaining a digital meal planner can also help to keep you organised and prevent you from making unhealthy food choices on the spur of the moment. Picking weightlifting, cardio and core exercises you like to progress and enjoy will keep you on track to finally getting rid of your love handles and best of luck!

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

1st June 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *120lbs** (155lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *120lbs* *(176lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *120lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, trying Ashwagandha at 1500mg on training days. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above currently. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house and extra cardio, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Plenty of cardio today too. Collagen protein and Hemp protein after training. Top side of beef on wholemeal buns later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Mental health and enjoying nature.*

Starlings, known as the hoodie of the bird world, are great. They breed in my area then leave, but while they are here, it is enjoyable. The starling youngsters (fledglings) have a loud call and when you get 50 like I do in my garden at times it is deafening. I went through 10kg of grated cheese last year, not me, the starling youngsters! Birds love grated cheese! I also have a birdbath, and with the starling youngsters, I'm topping up the water every 1/2 hour at times. I seen as many as eight starling youngsters in it at one time, water flying everywhere, puts a smile on your face. Starlings squabble a lot, and they way the act, like with the birdbath, is probably why they the are called - the hoodie of the bird world. Get out and enjoy nature! Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

That's a load of exercise done today, trimming my garden for 4 hours, then tidying up the mess. Brown bin is stuffed. Resting up for the rest of the day. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Loose Skin after Weight Loss.*

It is normal for skin to sag a little, especially if you have recently lost weight. If you are searching for ways to reduce the appearance of it though, know that surgery is not the only option. There are a few other things you can do to get rid of loose skin which may be making you feel self-conscious or even causing physical discomfort.

*Weight loss effects on skin*

Despite the natural elasticity of skin, one of the biggest causes of loose skin is rapid weight loss. When we gain weight, our skin has to stretch in order to accommodate any excess fat. If we suddenly lose all of that fat through intense exercise and dieting, it is not uncommon for our skin to be loose afterwards. Depending on things like your age, skin health, genetics and how long you were overweight for, it can take time for skin to retract back. And, in some cases, it might always look a little loose.

The skin is the largest organ in your body. It forms a protective barrier against the environment. The innermost layer of your skin consists of proteins, including collagen and elastin. Collagen, which makes up 80% of your skin’s structure, provides firmness and strength. Elastin provides elasticity and helps your skin stay tight. When skin has been significantly stretched and remains that way for a long period of time, collagen and elastin fibres become damaged. As a result, they lose some of their ability to retract. Consequently, when you lose a lot of weight, loose skin may hang from the body. In general, the greater the weight loss, the more pronounced the effect of loose skin.

*What to do to lessen loose skin*

Exercise Regularly - Despite the fact that exercise may have been a contributing factor to your loose skin, it is also a great way to reduce it too. Once your body has burnt off any excess fat through exercise, it starts to develop muscle instead. It is this extra muscle mass which may help reduce the appearance of loose skin. Weight training exercises, in particular, as they focus solely on your muscles.

Skin Creams - Moisturising creams may help firm up loose skin. There are firming creams available in chemists and superstores. There are Nivea Firming Creams with the right ingredients. One that is recommended is Palmer's Cocoa Butter Formula - Firming Butter lotion. It contains, vitamin E, Collagen, Elastin, Shea Butter, Ginseng and Q10 - everything skin likes. Morrisons stock it. Another good choice for a firming cream is one that contains retinoids.

Taking Supplements - A Collagen supplement is good. Vitamin C is also needed for collagen synthesis. Stay hydrated, skin prefers hydration not dehydration and it can help loose skin retract.

Next would be medical procedures, some are not as invasive, including ultrasound and radio frequency treatment.

*How to avoid loose skin*

Ultimately, the best way to avoid getting loose skin is to avoid shedding large amounts of weight in one go. If you do it gradually instead of over just a few weeks, you will give your skin more time to retract back to its original shape.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Sibutramine - don't bother...*

If you are going to lose weight, do not bother with the illegal fat loss pill Sibutramine. It supposed to reduce your appetite, but it has been linked to heart attacks and strokes. That is not a healthy compromise. Why I typed this is because a guy using it was unaware of the side effects. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*High Fibre Breakfast.*

Yogurt.

Mix 50g of cooked Quinoa (complete protein), almonds, honey and two strawberries into 100g of Greek Yogurt. Fibre = 10g. Good complete protein breakfast. (Quinoa - Post 47 on Page 3 of my Journal.)

Tacos

Scramble two eggs, add half a tin of black beans and spring onions and wrap in wholemeal tortillas. Fibre = 12g.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Try these to boost Testosterone.*

Do The Cobra - In a study, three minutes of post workout stretching with this Yoga pose raised Testosterone levels by 16%.

Have a Beer - A dose of ethanol after strength training has been proven to boost Testosterone. One pint after the gym is no bad thing.

Supplement Sun🔆 - Hit your Vitamin D RDA while boosting muscle growth. Dosing up with 3,330IU of D3 daily (Me - that is high dose) lifts Testosterone levels by 25%. This information is from a reliable source. (Me - be careful in the Sun. Read Post 541 on Page 28 of my Journal.)

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Fit at any age! (reversed)*

I wrote Post 15 on Page 1 of my Journal on this subject but only covered - Your 40's and 50's. I am going in reverse to cover Your 30's. Don't know why I didn't do it at the time. Read on:-

*Your 30's*

The end of your twenties delivers a double gut punch: not only is it more difficult to find the time to train around your work and other responsibilities, but when you make it to the gym, it's tougher to see results. Your body is pumping out fewer muscle building hormones, yet that is no reason to ease up. "De-training occurs rapidly and restarting a training routine from scratch is tough on your body", says a sports scientist. Instead, he advocates a more varied approach for complete fitness. The sports scientist advises against the conventional split of upper and lower body sessions. Instead, he recommends workouts that combine elements of strength and endurance, targeting multiple muscles at once to raise your testosterone levels higher than any chest and triceps session. Keep in mind that cutting rest periods is a common error of the time-poor man: they are crucial to ensuring that you are training at maximum capacity. Use the rest time between sets for gentle mobility work until your heart rate returns to baseline. Finish each session with five sets of 30 second sprints on the bike or treadmill to fire up your cardio fitness.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*The "Gains" Gravy Train.*

The B vitamins in this gravy spur the breakdown of carbohydrates to boost post workout absorption. Use on your healthy extra lean bangers and mash for instance.

Place half a chopped onion and 5g of butter in a bowl and microwave for one minute, stirring halfway through.

Whisk 250ml of pork stock with one tablespoon of gravy granules. Add Dijon mustard, salt, pepper, rosemary and the onion. Heat.

This Onion gravy, makes your sausages sizzle and mash melt without ruining your macros. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Can you consume to much Protein?*

As the macro of the moment and so-called building block of muscle, Protein is fetishised as much by supermarkets as it is by gym Bros. While consuming chicken and steak has long won you kudos, now you cannot move in supermarkets without being sold protein ice creams, yogurts, puddings, cereals and even crisps. Sadly, it *is* possible to have too much of a good thing.

According to Reference Nutrient intake, you need 0.75g of protein for each kilogram of your bodyweight, so an 80kg man requires around 60g of protein a day. But the greater the physical stress placed on your body, the higher its demands for extra protein. For a man of the same weight who trains hard, the International Society of Sports Nutrition recommends 112g per day. Exceed this however, and the benefits are soon negated. One study found those who consumed more than 1.62g of protein per kilogram of bodyweight built no more muscle than more moderate diners.

Shakes, steaks and fortified ice creams all have their time and place, but if you are consuming three well balanced meals a day, you are unlikely to fall short. It might even end up where you do not want it. "Your body struggles to digest excess protein and it may simply wind up being stored as fat" says a Harley Street Nutritionist. So do not overdo it!

This information was from very good sources and I am sure you all will be aware of what has been discussed. I cut down my intake of protein a while ago, and I was *not at* 1g of protein per lb of bodyweight some days either, with no detriment to my bodybuilding.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it.


----------



## Brian Multigym

5th June 2022.

Trained this early evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *120lbs** (155lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *120lbs* *(176lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *120lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, trying Ashwagandha at 1500mg on training days. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above currently. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house and extra cardio, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Some cardio today too. Collagen and Hemp protein after training. Turkey meal later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

In addition to Post 621 above:-

Protein for an active bodybuilder weighing 70kg = 98g per day.
Protein for an active bodybuilder weighing 80kg = 112g per day.
Protein for an active bodybuilder weighing 90kg = 126g per day.

It's coincidence, but I weigh just over 70kg and 98g of protein a day is roughly what I reduced it to, as mentioned in Post 621. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Bodybuilding snippets...*

Stress Buster - The tryptophan, vitamin B5 and magnesium in your chicken will help lower your levels of the stress hormone cortisol. Cortisol can reduced your testosterone levels too.

Calorie Kick - Garlic is thermogenic, which means your body produces heat and energy when it is consumed, burning through calories in the process. Gives your metabolism a helpful boost.

Hunger Control - When you are overweight, your body can become resistant to Leptin, the hormone that signals your brain to stop eating. Tomatoes and other vegetables contain antiinflammatory carotenoids, which can help to reverse this process.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Meal Super Side - Mango Salad.*

To complement a curry, call on a mango salad. Bursting with fibre, it will improve digestion and keep you full for hours.

1. Prepare your fruit by chopping up 100g of mango into small cubes and halving three cherry tomatoes.

2. Place the fruit into a bowl with a handful of spinach before drizzling over one teaspoon of olive oil. Toss and serve.

3. A mouthwatering mango salad - an easy express salad containing under 150 calories.

Cheers.


----------



## bigaldevlin

Brian Multigym said:


> *Meal Super Side - Mango Salad.*
> 
> To complement a curry, call on a mango salad. Bursting with fibre, it will improve digestion and keep you full for hours.
> 
> 1. Prepare your fruit by chopping up 100g of mango into small cubes and halving three cherry tomatoes.
> 
> 2. Place the fruit into a bowl with a handful of spinach before drizzling over one teaspoon of olive oil. Toss and serve.
> 
> 3. A mouthwatering mango salad - an easy express salad containing under 150 calories.
> 
> Cheers.


Ooo yum yum, got to try this one, love mango, but never really combined it with other things. Good stuff!


----------



## Brian Multigym

bigaldevlin said:


> Ooo yum yum, got to try this one, love mango, but never really combined it with other things. Good stuff!


Thanks, and you give it a go mate. Had some mango myself, but it had all gone before I typed the post above! Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I'm out and about the next few days, so there will be walks and jogs for sure, probably in some very nice spots too. Got the use of a rather nice Seat Leon FR (150bhp), it would be a shame not to get some use out of it... 😎💯


----------



## Brian Multigym

Up Scotland today and had a good walk for a few miles. And consumed M&S chicken salad sandwiches × 2..😍


----------



## Brian Multigym

9th June 2022

Washing rental cars again, that's some exercise, they just line them up. Take some cleaning, don't know what people do with them. Training later. Then out in the Seat Leon FR going south to pick a family member up. Hey @Alex12340 if you live in the Birmingham area, I'll have time for a coffee (or Protein shake) and a chat...😋👍😉


----------



## Alex12340

Brian Multigym said:


> 9th June 2022
> 
> Washing rental cars again, that's some exercise, they just line them up. Take some cleaning, don't know what people do with them. Training later. Then out in the Seat Leon FR going south to pick a family member up. Hey @Alex12340 if you live in the Birmingham area, I'll have time for a coffee (or Protein shake) and a chat...😋👍😉


Haha unfortunately not mate. All the way down in London you’d have to be driving a lot further


----------



## Brian Multigym

Maybe next time mate! 👍 Years ago mate I did London a few times in 4 hours and I'm talking from the northern part of the Lake District! Too many cars on the road now.


----------



## PaulNe

Next time I'm in Cumbria I'm putting you under an intense training session @Brian Multigym


----------



## Brian Multigym

PaulNe said:


> Next time I'm in Cumbria I'm putting you under an intense training session @Brian Multigym


Go easy with me I'm not that young... 😋


----------



## Brian Multigym

9th June 2022.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *120lbs** (155lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *120lbs* *(176lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *120lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, right hamstring is slightly sore, but OK. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house and extra cardio, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. M&S "Eat Well" Smoky chipotle chicken with sweet potatoes, brown rice, black beans and chickpeas after. 😍 Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## PaulNe

Brian Multigym said:


> Go easy with me I'm not that young... 😋





Brian Multigym said:


> Go easy with me I'm not that young... 😋


Don't worry I'll buy you pie and beans for after


----------



## Brian Multigym

13th June 2022

Had a few days off the forum, not planned, but I'm back now, couldn't stop driving the Seat Leon FR - up Scotland the last two days walking, plenty in too.

Washing and cleaning rental cars today for hours, good exercise, as they take some cleaning inside and out!

Training later too. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

14th June 2022

Up early and cleaning rental cars again, not many though this time. Ended up cruising around my town in a Mercedes Benz E class with the air conditioning on full 😎, warm day today.

Could have trained last night, but too tired, it will have been the long days and all the driving I did in the Seat Leon FR - 2,000 miles.

Training tomorrow now, thinking about it I have not missed a training session in 4 years! 💪💯 Including not a missed training session on my Multigym either and I have had that since the first lockdown more than 2 years ago. Should have trained Monday 13th June, but hamstrings have been sore or not fully healed up of late for some reason, so won't harm to have a rest especially with everything else of late - walking and car cleaning too.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Warm weather is finally up north, must get down the big Sports Direct store in town for some new sportswear. Got some good Adidas and New Balance gear but need a vest. Going to do a @Alex12340 and get my muscular back, shoulders and arms 'out' 💪💯😋 If it's good enough for my benchmark, it's good enough for me! 👌


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Healthy Fish and Chips.*

Skip the chippy and make this energy boosting version of the classic British dish at home.

Serves 2 (half everything for 1 serving)

*Ingredients*

2 large cod fillets
4 slices of wholemeal bread with crusts removed
2 eggs, lightly whisked
4 sweet potatoes, cut into 2 - 3cm strips
100g of fresh peas
2 knobs of butter
1 lemon

*Method*

1. Preheat the oven to 200°c.
2. Place the bread in a food processor and blend until it forms crumbs.
3. Dip the cod fillets into the whisked egg, then cover with breadcrumbs.
4. Place the bread crumbed cod fillets on a sheet of greaseproof paper on a tray and bake for 20 - 25 minutes.
5. Coat the sweet potato strips in Olive Oil, place on a tray and bake for 25 - 30 minutes.
6. Heat the butter in a pan, add the peas and cook for 10 minutes. Add a squeeze of lemon and mash until appropriately mushy.

*Benefits*

Cod - is a lean source of muscle building protein.
Sweet Potato - offers slow release carbohydrates for a sustained energy boost.
Peas - are rich in bone strengthening Vitamin K.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information from multiple sources that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it, Brian.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Micowave Muscle Meal (from a health source).*

Bangers and Mash. After a big training session you need an equally huge feed. With carbohydrates a plenty, this bulked up bangers and mash will build strength and power you through hours.

Time to make = 12 minutes.

*You will need...*

MuscleFood extra lean pork sausages - 2 (Me - I'd make it 3 or 4👍)
Potatoes - 2 medium
Butter - 15g
Semi skimmed milk - 50ml
Salt and Pepper - pinch

0 - 8 minutes - Prepare your potatoes. Don't fear white carbohydrates - they will help to replenish your glycogen stores. Slice your potatoes into small chunks before placing them in a microwave dish half filled with water, the cover with cling film. Cook for eight minutes until tender.

8 - 12 minutes - Now cook your sausages. Prick them with a sharp knife and place on a dish along with two tablespoons of water. Cover with cling film (pricked with holes to allow steam out) and cook on full power for four minutes, turning your sausages regularly.

10 - 12 minutes - While you wait, create your mash. Add the butter, milk, salt and pepper to your potatoes and mash until you produce your desired consistency. Pile it onto a plate and top with your hot bangers.

You could pour over Onion Gravy too - Post 620 on Page 31 of my Journal.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

15th June 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *120lbs** (155lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *120lbs* *(176lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *120lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, a good session after a day or so extra rest. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, at a car rental station and extra cardio, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Yogurt before training and M&S "Count on Us" Chicken and Vegetable Chow Mein after. 😍 Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Body Dysmorphia - Boost Body Confidence!*

A bodybuilder stands in front of a mirror. He stands tall and strong, displaying the results of his efforts in a nearby gym. But this bodybuilder can't see any results, only his flaws. One in ten men who train in UK gyms now suffers from body dysmorphia, and far more have low self esteem associated with their physical appearance. It is a growing problem, but psychologists have found a surprising solution. In a recent study, subjects were asked to complete a survey about their own appearance. They were then exposed to a series of images: half saw pictures of the natural world, while the other half viewed urban scenes. Then they repeated the survey. Members of the nature group were more satisfied with their body the second time around, while the city group showed no uplift.

The researchers concluded that images of nature can be a salve for this modern malaise, brought on in part by the pressures of social media and the culture of training purely for aesthetics. So, rewatch an old episode of Plant Earth and feel your self esteem take a big step up. Restricting time on social media or having a break off it will help immensely.

Also, as I have posted previously, get out and enjoy nature, you will feel a lot better.

Cheers.


----------



## PaulNe

I always watch David Attenborough when I feel down and tell myself I'm bigger than him to feel better


----------



## Brian Multigym

PaulNe said:


> I always watch David Attenborough when I feel down and tell myself I'm bigger than him to feel better


If that is what works for you mate, carry on..!! Wouldn't have thought you'd have BD and watching David Attenborough, you are bigger and stronger than the majority of his animals..... 👍💪😋


----------



## Brian Multigym

I think my next training session I'm going to see if I can increase the weight in bold (green) on bench press for a start, it's time to take on my young mate @Alex12340 again, can't let him think he's in the clear.... Time to throw down the gauntlet once and for all... 💪💯😰 I know he's not been well, but I'm not taking advantage of the fact, he's back to his former self.... 😬 I hope he reads this post - game ON!!!!!


----------



## Alex12340

Brian Multigym said:


> I think my next training session I'm going to see if I can increase the weight in bold (green) on bench press for a start, it's time to take on my young mate @Alex12340 again, can't let him think he's in the clear.... Time to throw down the gauntlet once and for all... 💪💯😰 I know he's not been well, but I'm not taking advantage of the fact, he's back to his former self.... 😬 I hope he reads this post - game ON!!!!!


You’ve still got a little head start mate until im back on my proper training, make the most of it


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Bodybuilding Snippets.*

Cut Calories - To cut calories effortlessly from your next meal, simply change the colour of your plate. Pick a plate with a colour that contrasts with your meal. It aids mindful eating, cutting 150kcal off your intake.

Swearing - A gym habit is scientifically proven to supercharge your strength. Mouthing off will help you beat your old PB. Scientists swear by it - bodybuilders who were vocal during tests saw a 4.6% boost to power and 8.2% increase in strength.

There is going to be more snippets, so keep popping back to my Journal. Thanks for reading it.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Just read your latest post @Alex12340 so I'll leave my challenge mate, has to be fair with me!


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Bodybuilding Snippets.*

60 Seconds - Going all out in the gym for 60 seconds will earn you the same aerobic results as a low intensity 45 minute workout. You will have to push it though. Hop on the air bike and work at maximum effort for 1 minute and you can enjoy a boost in aerobic capacity, blood sugar control and fat loss similar to that achieved by a 45 minute power walk.

Clench your Jaw - Clenching your jaw will earn you a bigger deadlift PB. Clenching your jaw while gripping the bar can lift your muscle strength, a Spanish study found. Bodybuilders who did so produced 12% more force than the control group. Chew your way through your sets!

6 Minutes - Just 6 minutes of reading to shut down stress. A university discovered that reading can reduce stress by 68%, making it more effective than listening to music or going for a walk. Scrolling through emails or social media does NOT count!

There is going to be more snippets, so keep popping back to my Journal. Thanks for reading it.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Busy day at the car rental station, I'll be there hours. I'll have at least 16 cars to clean and running around the compound. Good cardio - no joke!

Edited - was at the car rental station 8 hours and never stopped. A good workout... 💪💯


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Mental health and enjoying nature.*

From previous posts within my Journal, getting out and enjoying nature, just passed my other nest box, the popular one, and I heard the tiny calls of the sparrow chicks - it is great to hear them, puts a smile on your face for sure. Stress busters they are!


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Bodybuilding Snippets.*

10pm - Go to bed at 10pm and you will build more muscle in your sleep. Turning in early has benefits. Setting a 10pm bedtime will score you a substantial hit of human growth hormone (HGH), which supports muscle growth and fat loss. A Clinical Investigation study found that HGH floods your body at 11pm, a process that is disrupted if you are not in bed.

Macro Counting - Macro counting is the only way to lose weight? Quit crunching numbers. Instead, count on a recent US study that found simply delaying breakfast until 10am and eating dinner by 6pm can cut your daily calorie intake by 20%. Over 12 weeks, subjects lost 2kg on average, without ditching their favourite foods.

Your Imagination - Using your imagination can halve your time in a gym - without sacrificing results. Have a long hard think about your training. Scientists found that visualising your workouts can make you stronger. Studies even suggest you can replace real sessions with imaginary ones by mentally rehearsing your repetitions and focusing on each muscle. After spending four out of eight weeks ditching their sessions for "fantasy" ones, subjects earned a 4% strength boost - only 1% less than the control group. (Me - that is what was stated... 😕)

There is going to be more snippets, so keep popping back to my Journal. Thanks for reading it.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

I learnt a lot reading this thread dude. Well done for making much progress. I'll be following.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Imperitive.Intel said:


> I learnt a lot reading this thread dude. Well done for making much progress. I'll be following.


Thanks for reading it and happy you have learnt something. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Bodybuilding Snippet.*

Bar Dips - This exercise will tighten your shirt sleeves the fastest. To speed up your progress to arms that rival Arnie's, target your triceps. They comprise 2/3 (two-thirds) of your upper arms - more than your biceps. Plus, intense post workout stretching (holding a heavy weight behind your head for 60 seconds, say) will lengthen your muscle fascia, which can expand your arm mass by as much as 318% in 28 days.

There is going to be more snippets, so keep popping back to my Journal. Thanks for reading it.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Bodybuilding Snippets.*

Music = Power boost - Psychologists at a university found that fast-paced music can enhance your output by an impressive 15%. Great for the gym static bike. Not only does it distract from physical discomfort, its affirmative lyrics will boost motivation.

Reduce The Weight - Reduce the weight to reap more muscle from your repetitions. Counterintuitive though it may sound, lightening the load will pack on muscle. In a study, those who performed their usual sets to failure, followed by one set with a lower weight, lifted their strength by 17.5% more than those who did all their sets at the same weight.

There is going to be a couple more snippets, so keep popping back to my Journal. Thanks for reading it.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Bodybuilding Snippets.*

Shorter Sessions - Shorter training sessions don't mean slower results. Split your cardio sessions. A sports journal revealed that splitting your 60 minute workout into two smaller sessions and you will burn double the calories. This is a result of excess post exercise consumption or "afterburn", in which your body continues to use oxygen after your training session for recovery. Mix up your routine, for instance - 30 minute cycle to work followed by a lunchtime run or skipping session will burn 370kcal and 500kcal respectively. It's a gain of two halves... (Me - already posted about this in my Journal.)

Consume Protein first - To curb your appetite, consume the Protein element of your meal first. This sends the signal to your brain that you are full sooner, so you will not overindulge. (Me - already posted about this in my Journal and other benefits include keeping blood sugar and insulin levels from rising to high.)

That is it on the snippets presently, thanks for reading them.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Mental health and enjoying nature.*

The Sparrow chicks in my popular nest box are growing, I can hear their calls easily now. The Sparrow parents are fussy, I have to be out of sight or not looking in the direction of the nest box for them to feed the chicks. That is playing safe, not to attract attention to the nest. They need not worry, the nest box is extra strong I added extra screws to it, those chicks are safe in there! My other nest box is having the nest relined with fresh material by the Sparrow parents ready for the next brood. Sparrows can have three. On top of that, the Starling youngsters are using my bird bath so I keep the water clean for them and other birds that come for a drink. All go it is, and I'm out there today doing a bit of gardening. When the birds get used to you they come close, a Blackbird came with his new born once and they were only inches from me. A Robin came into my porch and hovered at my kitchen window so I would see him, he wanted some food!

Birds are not daft either, their eye sight is as good as ours, and they are clever too. A Robin used to hover by the door sensor at B&Q to open the doors. A small bird, possibly a Wren would hover by the sensor of a security light to turn it on and then the bright light would attract the bugs! All fact!

Get out and enjoy nature, put your phone away for a few hours, it will do you good!

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information from numerous sources that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## simonboyle

In...


----------



## Brian Multigym

19th June 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *120lbs** (155lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *120lbs* *(176lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *120lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, a good slightly lighter session with more repetitions after long days working hard. Enjoyed it too. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, at a car rental station and extra cardio, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Yogurt before training and Morrisons Indian meal after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Car rental station today, that will keep me working hard. Leaving the gardening, but been out there and it's all go with the birds. Male Sparrow flew out my popular nest box as I opened the back door, Starling youngster's in my garden, a pair of Collared Doves and Wood Pigeons that are always there and that was without having a good look. Young fledglings don't know danger, it seems they have to learn that. A Starling youngster was in my garden border yesterday, it hardly had a tail, that is still growing, so I knew it was not long out of the nest. I walked up to it and it just looked at me, I stayed a while and watched it as it looked around and had a peck only a foot away, finally it flew into my Hawthorne hedge where it will be safe. Once I went out into my garden to tend to the birdbath, a Starling youngster was there then, it flew up onto the edge of the birdbath looking at me only inches away. I had the water to add which I had with me, the Starling youngster waited inches away from me to put the water in so it could have a drink, I did so and it had a drink, then it just stood looking at me, I said in the end - "I'm not your guardian and keeper you know" and with that it flew into the shrubs. It's great, I love them. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

20th June 2022

6 cars thoroughly cleaned today, and it is warm in my town for a change, the cars all had air conditioning, so I keep myself cooool... 😎 It's light exercise and I know my muscles like it after training on my beloved Multigym. 💪👍


----------



## Brian Multigym

I have used lighter weight and more repetitions due to my age, but I'm not going to do that all the time now, my plan going forward is to go back to maximum weight and the usual 3 sets and 10 repetitions at times. That will be the weight in bold (green) as detailed in my training progressed posts. I just feel I want to go for it just like my mate @Alex12340 and I am going too!! 💪💯


----------



## Brian Multigym

*New Protein Powder I have bought.*

You young bodybuilders have never had it so good, I can remember when there was only Casilan protein powder, now there is a huge selection of protein powders. Just bought a new one, or I have never seen it before. It is a Vegan All in One... Yes, no joking either, read on:-

*Protein Superfood*

It's a complete protein (contains all nine essential amino acids)
It contains seven nutritious greens
It contains nine fruits and vegetables

*Protein*

Organic Pea
Organic Brown Rice
Organic Pumpkin Seed
Organic Sunflower Seed

*Nutritious Greens*

Wheat Grass
Barley Grass
Alfalfa
Spirulina (complete Protein)
Chlorella
Broccoli
Spinach

*Fruits and Vegetables*

Beet
Carrot
Sweet Potato
Goji
Acal
Banana
Pineapple
Raspberry
Rose Hip

20g of complete Protein per serving. Whole food nutrition powder. Vanilla flavour. I'll give it a go, Hemp Protein was my last one. I was going to buy Supergreens (written a post within my Journal), but this has greens in it as well as the Protein. To be honest though, I bought it because I train and everyone who trains buys a Protein powder, but I am using one less now, if you eat well you don't need one!

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

22nd June 2022

Avatar picture added using a family member's phone. My tablet would not complete the task due to not enough memory. So no Avatar photo because of that. The photo is a picture from when I was an Over 35's competitor in an area Bodybuilding Competition. It was years ago but I look similar now anyway. Non members will be able to view. Cheers.


----------



## train2win

Lots of good info in here, nice one Brian. Looking good in your avi!


----------



## Brian Multigym

Vic90 said:


> Lots of good info in here, nice one Brian. Looking good in your avi!


Thanks and for reading it. Thanks again mate.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Healthy Mushrooms.*

Nearly 70% of the mushrooms we buy from supermarkets are white button, but there are others and I will list them. The mushroom's meaty texture and mineral payload make any variety a star ingredient. Add magic to your meal with the UK's best mushrooms. 

*Cremini Mushrooms*

This humble mushroom is all you need to combat heart disease. Filled with the antioxidant Ergothioneine, a serving will help to protect your body from harmful oxidative stress.

*Oyster Mushrooms*

A mild tasting option that boasts more iron than most other varieties, this mushroom will improve blood supply to your muscles to boost your gym performance.

*Shiitake Mushrooms*

The Shiitake's tender cap has a woody taste that complements Asian flavours. With more than double the satiating fibre content of white buttons, consider this a tastier weight loss supplement.

*Maitake Mushrooms*

Save this one for the morning after the night before. Fry up a handful and serve with a slice of buttery toast, and their naturally high levels of the antioxidant glutathione will soothe and reboot your liver.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Food Snippets.*

Cauliflower - At 92% water, this trending vegetable is low in calories but high in Vitamins. A rich source of fibre, it also slows your digestion and promotes feelings of fullness.

Strawberry - Strawberries boast high levels of heart healthy antioxidants, such as ellagic acid and flavonoids anthocyanin, catechin, quercetin and kaempferol. Plus, they help to lower your cholesterol levels.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

23rd June 2022

Car Rental Station again, 7 cars checked, cleaned inside and out, it's good exercise as it has taken hours. Hot today, us northerners aren't used to it, luckily all the cars have air conditioning and I kept myself cooool... 😎 Must be hotter south, I suggest you good southerners read Post 540 on Page 27 and Post 541 on Page 28 of my Journal - Sun's EV Effect and Sun protection. 😎💯


----------



## Brian Multigym

Should train on my Multigym tonight, but with days of either working at the car rental station or gardening my muscles aren't fully healed up from the last training session. They will get used to all the extra work I'm sure. Training on my Multigym tomorrow as a free day. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

23th June 2022

At the car rental station it was over 30°c today 🌞 (I was a lot cooler with the air conditioning on in the cars set at 17°c) but now it is heavy rain and down to 16°c.... Northern weather for you.... 😏 What's it doing @Alex12340 where you live now mate?


----------



## Alex12340

Brian Multigym said:


> 23th June 2022
> 
> At the car rental station it was over 30°c today 🌞 (I was a lot cooler with the air conditioning on in the cars set at 17°c) but now it is heavy rain and down to 16°c.... Northern weather for you.... 😏 What's it doing @Alex12340 where you live now mate?


23° today roughly mate but absolutely humid. It is horrible


----------



## Brian Multigym

Alex12340 said:


> 23° today roughly mate but absolutely humid. It is horrible


Cheers mate, couldn't do with that. We are only 300+ miles apart but the difference in weather is amazing. Any nice weather north, we usually pay for it with bad weather! 😬


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Post Gym Pancakes.*

These post gym sweet potato pancakes serve up all the slow release carbohydrates you need to replenish your energy and return to full strength, fast.

*Sweet Potato and Banana Pancakes*

Three a day, after your workout, is a recipe for optimal muscle recovery.

*Ingredients (makes six)*

Sweet potato - 150g or one medium
Banana - 1
Egg - large
Protein powder - 25g
Ground cinnamon - 5g
Greek style yogurt - 1 tablespoon
Mixed berries - handful

*Method*

Step one - Microwave your sweet potato for eight minutes, turning it halfway through. Scoop out the potato once it has cooled and mash with the banana. Now crack in your egg, a scoop of protein and some cinnamon, and mix together.

Step two - Dollop three heaped tablespoons of the mixture per pancake into your pan on a medium heat. Spread and flatten each one with a spatula, then cook for around five minutes on both sides until golden brown.

Step three - The pancakes freeze well, so you can either prepare batches or make them again midweek. To consume, spread on a thin layer of Greek style yogurt and scatter a hand full of berries.

Protein = 16g, Carbohydrates = 31g, fat = 2.5g and 204kcal.

*Benefits*

Banana - As well as simple carbohydrates, your fruit contains electrolytes that help to rehydrate your body and lower the stress hormone cortisol, which spikes during your workout.

Sweet Potato - Mashing in the starchy carbohydrates of the sweet potato with the fructose from the banana increases the rate of glycogen replenishment, compared to when you have the sweet potato on its own.

Cinnamon - MHCP, a compound found in cinnamon, mimics insulin and activates receptors that allow your muscles to store the carbohydrates in your pancakes more effectively. Just a sprinkle can help fight body fat.

Egg - Not just there to bind your pancakes, the egg is a complete protein source, while its B vitamins support digestion. Its vitamin D will also aid muscle repair, for quicker recovery in a bite.

You could increase all the ingredients to make them how you like.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

24th June 2022

My mate @Alex12340 has been to his gym and moved some very heavy weight.. 💪😰

90kg on Bench Press
73kg on Pec Flies

For bit of fun for a while I have been trying to match him... And it's 3 - 0 to him. 😢Thrown the gauntlet down and decided to go for it... And it's 4 - 0 to him now. 😥

Tried Pec Flies and I did 50kg/110lbs for 2 slow repetitions. 😓
Tried Bench Press and I did 90kg/200lbs for 1 very slow repetition. My Multigym cables stretched and I thought is the weight going to lift, it did in the end - very slowly.. 😂

Think it is time for me to give up mate, I know when I am beaten... 😢😉 My efforts above will not be detailed on my training progressed posts as not enough repetitions.

Well done Alex! 💪💯 It's been fun doing it, but I don't want any injuries so the gauntlet is packed away mate!


----------



## Alex12340

Brian Multigym said:


> 24th June 2022
> 
> My mate @Alex12340 has been to his gym and moved some very heavy weight.. 💪😰
> 
> 90kg on Bench Press
> 73kg on Pec Flies
> 
> For bit of fun for a while I have been trying to match him... And it's 3 - 0 to him. 😢Thrown the gauntlet down and decided to go for it... And it's 4 - 0 to him now. 😥
> 
> Tried Pec Flies and I did 50kg/110lbs for 2 slow repetitions. 😓
> Tried Bench Press and I did 90kg/200lbs for 1 very slow repetition. My Multigym cables stretched and I thought is the weight going to lift, it did in the end - very slowly.. 😂
> 
> Think it is time for me to give up mate, I know when I am beaten... 😢😉 My efforts above will not be detailed on my training progressed posts as not enough repetitions.
> 
> Well done Alex! 💪💯 It's been fun doing it, but I don't want any injuries so the gauntlet is packed away mate!


Well done for pushing it mate! Have to respect pushing heavier weights than you’re used to. Certainly not just sitting in your comfort zone!


----------



## Brian Multigym

Alex12340 said:


> Well done for pushing it mate! Have to respect pushing heavier weights than you’re used to. Certainly not just sitting in your comfort zone!


Thanks mate!


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Use cash not a card to boost your Testosterone...*

Drop contactless for real money for extra muscle swelling testosterone. If packing on muscle is your goal, new science suggests that there is a sizeable benefit to getting your wallet out. Research found that when men were asked to hold a wad of £20 notes, as opposed to plain paper, their levels of muscle building testosterone skyrocketed. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Mental health and enjoying nature.*

From previous posts. The chicks in my popular nest box will be fledging soon, I can hear their calls easily. Mother sparrow now tells me off if I'm near the nest box and she wants to feed them. Same parents (pair) from last year, she was always telling me off last year, I had to get out the way so she could tend to her young. Today, she was on a fence not far from the nest box and because I was in sight she told her young to be quiet and they shut up. They started calling again, and I heard her tell them again to keep quiet and they did. Even though they are new born, they know when told to keep quiet! It's natural so to keep 'unwanted guests' that may hear them away from the nest. Literally can't go into my own garden without hassle.... 😂 No bother, they can have my garden as long as they are happy! Cheers.


----------



## PaulNe

Looking good in your avi bri. Not so sure about the speedos though!


----------



## Brian Multigym

Thanks Paul, it was some time ago but I am similar now. They are bodybuilding competition briefs I am wearing. Wasn't actually keen to wear them.


----------



## Brian Multigym

What you laughing at @Alex12340 - you'll be wearing them soon mate, parading yourself all over the stage, with more front than Blackpool... 😋😉


----------



## Brian Multigym

24th June 2022.

Trained this late evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *120lbs** (155lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *120lbs* *(176lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *120lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym late yesterday and forgot to add. Went well, a good session and enjoyed it too. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I am to increase these weights in the training sessions to come. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. I will be looking to increase these weights too. With work around my house, at a car rental station and extra cardio, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Had my vegan all in one Protein Superfood shake after training. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Muscles in your Body.*

Muscles in the human body contract when they receive signals from motor neurons. Motor neurons tell your muscles to contract and the better you become at having those signals tell your muscles to contract, the stronger you can get. Motor Unit recruitment also helps to explain why, after practice, certain movements become easier to perform and most of the initial strength gains will be when you first start to lift weights. Muscle growth tends to occur more steadily after this initial period of strength gain because you are more easily able to activate the muscles.

*Muscle Growth.*

After you workout, your body repairs or replaces damaged muscle fibres through a cellular process where it fuses muscle fibres together to form new muscle protein strands or myofibrils. These repaired myofibrils increase in thickness and number to create muscle hypertrophy (growth). Muscle growth occurs whenever the rate of muscle protein synthesis is greater than the rate of muscle protein breakdown. This does not happen while you actually lift the weights, it occurs while you rest.

You actually add muscle to your muscle cells. This is where Satellite cells come in and act like stem cells for your muscles. When activated, they help to add more nuclei to the muscle cells and therefore contribute directly to the growth of myofibrils (muscle cells).Activating these satellite cells may be the difference between what allows bodybulders with perfect genetics to grow massive muscles and what makes other people hard-gainers.

*Stages of Muscle Growth.*

The progression of natural muscle growth is the ability to continually put more stress with weight on the muscles. This stress is a major component involved in muscle growth and disrupts homeostasis (normal status) within your body. The stress and subsequent disruption in homeostasis causes two main stages that create muscle growth.

*1. Muscle Tension *

To produce muscle growth, you have to apply a load of stress (weight) greater than what your body or muscles had previously been used too. The main way to do this is to lift progressively heavier weights (bodybuilding). This additional tension on the muscle helps to cause changes in the chemistry of the muscle, allowing for growth. Muscular tension also effects the connection of the motor units with the muscle cells. Two factors that can help to explain why some people can be stronger, but not as big as other people.

*2. Muscle Damage. *

If you have felt sore after a workout, you have experienced the localized muscle damage from working out. This local muscle damage causes a release of inflammatory molecules and immune system cells that activate satellite cells to jump into action. You do not have to feel sore in order for this to happen, but instead that the damage from the workout has to be present in your muscle cells. Typically soreness is attenuated over time.

*Hormones and Muscle Growth.*

Hormones are another component largely responsible for muscle growth and repair because of their role in regulating satellite cell activity. Insulin Growth Factor (IGF)-1, in particular Mecho-Growth Factor (MGF) and testosterone are the two most vital mechanisms that promote muscle growth. Testosterone is the main hormone that most people think about when bodybuilding, and there seems to be some validity to the thought that testosterone increases protein synthesis, inhibits protein breakdown, activates satellite cells, and stimulates other anabolic hormones. Although most testosterone is bound in the body and therefore not available to use (up to 98%), strength training seems to help not only release more testosterone, but also make the receptors of your muscle cells more sensitive to your free testosterone. Testosterone can also stimulate growth hormone responses by increasing the presence of neurotransmitters at the damaged fibre site, which can help to activate tissue growth. The IGF regulates the amount of muscle mass growth by enhancing protein synthesis, facilitating glucose uptake, repartitioning the uptake of amino acids (the building blocks of protein) into skeletal muscles and once again, activates satellite cells to increase muscle growth.

*Muscles need Rest to Grow.*

If you do not provide your body with adequate rest or nutrition, you can actually reverse the anabolic process and put your body into a catabolic or destructive state. The response of muscle protein metabolism to a weight training session lasts for 24-48 hours. The interaction between protein metabolism and any meals consumed in this period will determine the impact of the diet on muscle hypertrophy. Keep in mind there is a certain limit on how much your muscles can actually grow dependent on gender, age, and genetics.

*Muscle Growth Speed*

Muscle hypertrophy takes time and is relatively slow for the majority of people. People will generally not see visible growth for several weeks or months as most initial changes are due to the ability of your nervous system to activate your muscles.
In addition to that, different people have different genetics, which range from hormonal output, muscle fibre type and number, along with satellite cell activation, that can all limit muscle growth. To ensure you’re doing your best to grow muscle, muscle protein synthesis must exceed muscle protein breakdown. This requires that you take in an adequate source of protein (especially all nine essential amino acids) and carbohydrates to help facilitate the cellular process of rebuilding broken down muscle tissue. Visible muscle growth and evident physical changes in your body’s muscle structure can be highly motivational which is why understanding the science behind how muscles actually grow is important.

I have discussed a lot in my Journal, but I thought I have not discussed Testosterone. With investigation I have come up with the above. It is worded my way and some of it is already discussed within my Journal.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

27th June 2022

Back at the car rental station today as my mate is on holiday and I will be covering. Good exercise for sure, checking cars, cleaning them inside and out, running around the compound and some deliveries to where customers want their cars delivered too.

Waist was slim, but it is slimmer already with work at the car rental station and gardening. I'll have a nice 'V' shape for the better weather... 💪💯 Better weather, as up north we have only had about 6 or 7 great days so far and it is hammering it down as I type.... Hopefully it washing some of the dirt off the cars... 😋

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

The Vegan All in One Protein Super food I bought made me feel sick the first time I used it. Not sure it was because of the good training session I had and the fact I had it straight after training on an empty stomach. It is concentrated. I'm not keen to try it again to be honest. May leave it half an hour after training and not on an empty stomach. I will keep you informed, so don't buy it yet, if you are thinking about it!


----------



## Brian Multigym

27th June 2022

Car rental station - 8 cars checked out and thoroughly cleaned inside and out. Two cars collected. I know I have done it all too.... Resting up now! 😴


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Deciding on a Training Routine?*

Deciding on what training routine you should progress is dependent on how many days a week you can/wish to train. Decide on the training routine you want to progress or how many times a week you can train.

Full Body Routine - up to 3 days a week
Split Routine - 4 or more days a week
If you want to train up to 3 times a week - Full Body Routine
If you want to train 4 or more times a week - Split Routine

Bodybuilding training routines - Post 232 on Page 12 of my Journal.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Feel my muscles are getting used to all the extra car rental work and cardio already, so I will be bring back my Full Body Routine to 3 times a week. Hopefully starting today. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

28th June 2022.

Trained this early evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *120lbs** (155lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *120lbs* *(176lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *120lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, a good session and enjoyed it too. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I am to increase these weights in the training sessions to come. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. I will be looking to increase these weights too. With work around my house, at a car rental station and extra cardio, I am currently *not* having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Quark (50% Whey/50% Casein) after training. Morrisons Nourish meal later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## PaulNe

Brian Multigym said:


> Feel my muscles are getting used to all the extra car rental work and cardio already, so I will be bring back my Full Body Routine to 3 times a week. Hopefully starting today. Cheers.


Full body routine every other day for life


----------



## Brian Multigym

PaulNe said:


> Full body routine every other day for life


Agree, I was progressing it 3 times a week but with everything else I have been doing of late, I had to slip my Full Body Routine a day. So it ended up 3 times in 8 or 9 days.

Once Paul I used to progress it every other day easily with hardly any soreness, I'm older now and happy with what I am progressing.


----------



## PaulNe

Brian Multigym said:


> Agree, I was progressing it 3 times a week but with everything else I have been doing of late, I had to slip my Full Body Routine a day. So it ended up 3 times in 8 or 9 days.
> 
> Once Paul I used to progress it every other day easily with hardly any soreness, I'm older now and happy with what I am progressing.


Listening to your body definitely the most important part. Either way I still think full body is the best routine going. Seems like training a body part a day has become the most popular routine nowadays and people (wrongly) class full body as a beginner routine


----------



## Brian Multigym

PaulNe said:


> Listening to your body definitely the most important part. Either way I still think full body is the best routine going. Seems like training a body part a day has become the most popular routine nowadays and people (wrongly) class full body as a beginner routine


I full agreement with everything you have said mate. I read an article the other day and it said a full body routine was good for beginners, probably right, but I will ignore anymore than that! It's a great routine and I think it is popular still Paul. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Another Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Protein.*

(I have written a post prior on Page 7 of my Journal on the Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Shake.) There are that many Protein yogurts on the market, there is no way I would discuss them and no doubt you all are well aware of them. Just this Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Quark is a bit different from the rest. Details as follows:-

*Nestlé Lindahls Pro+* (Weightlifter next to the name on tub)

This Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Quark is different because it is 50% Whey/50% Casein. (Milk Protein is 20% Whey/80% Casein.) Nutrition:-

Size = 150g
Calories = 90
Protein = 18g
Carbohydrates = 4.5g (Sugar = 4.1g)
Fat =0.3g (Saturates = 0.2g)
Sunflower concentrate
Carrot concentrate
Spirulina concentrate (complete protein)
Natural flavourings.
Flavour = Banoffee Pie (stunning flavour)

It has other ingredients (you don't normally see) like:-

Lactic Cultures - improves nutritional value of food and helps with digestion of Lactose.

This Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Quark is noticably very thick and tastes great. I like them and they are different from the usual Milk Protein yogurts. Also No 1 in Sweden! Of late forum members have mentioned protein (20g) puddings for 89 or 99p and protein (20g) yogurts for 75p from Aldi or Lidl. Well, these Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Quarks are on offer in Morrisons for 75p - they are 4 for £3 permanently (since December 2021). Give them a go!

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it and hope it helps you!


----------



## Brian Multigym

30th June 2022

Car rental station work again today. Be there a few hours grafting! Cars will be like new time I'm finished...😋 Few car deliveries too. Will edit later!

6 cars thoroughly cleaned today and 2 deliveries, didn't sleep to well last night and I was tired when I got back home, had a nap. It's good exercise, but I go overboard, the cars are like new when I am finished (they aren't new cars either because rental companies can't get brand new cars yet, some have 30k miles on the clock, not known that with rental companies) with me, ones that work there permanently don't spend the same time on them.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Mental health and enjoying nature.*

The newborn sparrows have fledged from both my nest boxes, so there will be a few weeks break before they start on the next brood. The newborn aren't perfect flyers and it is comical at times watching them. They soon learn though, that's nature. The Starling youngsters have all but gone, Starlings come to my area to breed and once the young are confident flyers they are gone. Some remain but not in those large numbers. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I keep going back on previous posts and investigating further. Stopping doing it as I am happy with what I typed originally. This time I have further investigated and amended - Bodybuilding Training Routines - Post 232 on Page 12 of my Journal. Have a read if you are looking into a routine. Thanks for reading it.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*The Amino Acid Taurine.*

Taurine is one of many amino acids, and a certified exercise physiologist and sports nutritionist notes that it has many functions within the body, including several that can support a healthy workout routine, such as helping cut inflammation, increasing oxygen efficiency while exercising and thus increasing endurance, protecting the heart from overexertion by regulating calcium in the heart, supporting muscle development and balancing electrolytes to support hydration, among other benefits. Though Taurine is produced naturally by the body, supplementing with it is not harmful. What's more, a December 2012 review in amino acids linked Taurine supplementation with lower instances of heart disease. The most common food sources for Taurine are meat and dairy. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*High Intensity Interval Training.*

High Intensity Interval Training - HIIT is great for your fitness, health and losing weight but do not overdo it or the benefits can be reversed. HIIT is a calorie crusher. Known as excess post-exercise oxygen consumption (EPOC), your body goes through an afterburn effect when you do a HIIT workout because it creates an oxygen deficit. After an intense workout, your body needs additional oxygen to return to its normal metabolic state, and in this process, burns more calories 24 to 48 hours after your workout is over. The higher the intensity of the workout, the more oxygen is required to recover, which means your system is working to catch up long after you have left the gym. While you are in the afterburn zone, you are also torching fat. The goal of the high-intensity portion of your workout is to go from the aerobic to the anaerobic zone, which helps burn fat. Still, you want to avoid doing HIIT every day to avoid over training and injury. Doing too much high-intensity exercise, or any form of exercise, too often without proper recovery can also lead to metabolic issues, including over training syndrome and lactic acid buildup, all of which can put distance between you and your goals. HIIT is recommended two or three times a week.

I have written about (EPOC) and the afterburn effect previously.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Plan going forward is to do more core work. Do some now and then but going to progress it more often. Have a book from a health magazine with all the core exercises detailed, so I will swap around and progress a few of them.

I am still a member of a gym and I still have the 24 hour key (known the gym owner for decades). Going to still use my Multigym but will do a bit of nocturnal training at my gym at times too. Mainly to have a change, when I want to go heavy as I am using near the full weight stack (100kg/220lbs) on my Multigym on some exercises and to use the cardio equipment too. When there, I use the treadmill and escalator (moving stairs). Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Swimming for Cardio (Easy on your Joints.)*

If your joints have taken a hammering with your workouts, do some swimming for cardio, it's low impact on your joints! (Swimming is also great for Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness (DOMS) - Post 167 on Page 9 of my Journal.) Read on:-

When it comes to low impact cardio workouts, it doesn't get much better than swimming. After all, swimming workouts pack all of the benefits of cardiovascular exercise - a stronger heart, fitter muscles and torched calories - without all of the shock that can come with high-impact workouts. For bodybuilders with joint issues, swimming is one of the best ways to do cardio exercise, it's a full body workout and the water supports your weight - perfect:-

In the pool, water supports the body's weight to eliminate the force of gravity on the bones and joints. Without the impact, or force of the body pounding the pavement or other, bodybuilders with sensitive joints are able to get in a great workout without potential land based discomfort.

*Swimming cardio workout*

The session comes in three parts: a warm-up, intervals and a cooldown. The whole thing will take around 30 minutes.

Warm Up - Gradually raise your heart rate and warm up your muscles by swimming 50 yard freestyle (easy pace) four times.

The Intervals - Alternate between freestyle, backstroke and breaststroke or choose the stroke you find most comfortable. You will progress four 50 metre swims at a moderate pace followed by four 25 metre swims at an intense pace. Rest for 30 seconds between intervals:-

50 metre swim (moderate pace) × 4
30 second rest × 4
25 metre swim (intense pace) × 4
30 second rest × 4

The Cool down - When you finish all of your intervals in the main set, help your body recover by completing a gentle 100 metre freestyle cool down.

*Swimming Safety*

Do not overdo it or push yourself too hard. You really have to know your limits in the pool.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

3rd July 2022.

Trained this early morning on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *120lbs** (155lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *120lbs* *(176lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *120lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, a good session and enjoyed it too. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I am to increase these weights in the training sessions to come. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. I will be looking to increase these weights too. With work around my house, at a car rental station and extra cardio, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Quark (50% Whey/50% Casein) after training. Morrisons Nourish meal later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Cardio - back at the car rental station tomorrow (4-7-22), as my mate is back but the other employee is off on holiday. It will be busy, trying to make rental cars with upwards of 30k on the clocks look like new..... Though there is a brand new Mercedes CLA estate, dropped off from another station, have to borrow that to go for my dinner.. 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Not building muscle with your workouts?*

You have been bodybuilding for a while and do not seem to be building more muscle, you might be wondering why? Sometimes your ability to build more muscle has nothing to do with your bodybuilding and everything to do with what you are doing outside of your workouts.

*You have trained for a long time*

If you have been bodybuilding for some time, it's harder, but not impossible, to put on a significant amount of muscle the way a beginner would. In a study beginners to bodybuilding gained three times as much muscle over 21 weeks compared to other bodybuilders with a year or more training experience. After you lift weights, a chemical process called "muscle protein synthesis" (muscle building) spikes. When you are new to bodybuilding, muscle protein synthesis stays elevated for around two days after each workout, compared to less than a day in more advanced bodybuilders, according to a research review. The reason for this is not totally clear, but experts hypothesize that it may have something to do with changes in mRNA (an acid involved in protein synthesis) from training and sensitivity to the signaling pathways that activate exercise induced muscle protein synthesis, among other factors.

What to Do:-

To increase muscle size, consider changing the way you train. In a recent study the researchers found that experienced bodybuilders were able to gain muscle by training with lighter weights with high repetitions (25 to 35 per set) for a change, as long as they lifted to failure. If you always train light go heavy with a low repetitions (8 to 12 per set.) Vice Versa!

*You are not consuming enough Protein
You are not consuming enough Calories
You are not getting enough Sleep
You are Stressed Out*

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Skipping for Cardio.*

As I mentioned in a recent post within my Journal on the subject of Cardio, skipping is one exercise you can perform. You don't need to be in a gym, you can progress skipping anywhere, you only need a rope. Read on:-

If you are looking to push your calorie burning, fat reducing HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training) workouts to the next level, you should start skipping! Skipping is one of the most effective cardio exercise around, according to a study, that found just 10 minutes a day with the skipping rope was comparable to 30 minutes of jogging. Experts claim the activity's benefits are a certifiable full body workout that promotes good heart health, too. Bodybuilding skipping is focused on speed and coordination.

Even though the skipping rope is more engaging than logging miles on the treadmill, you should still keep yourself focused by doing more than just a set period of time or a fixed number of skips. Skip on both feet for 10 skips, then shift to your right foot for 10 skips, then your left for 10 skips. Go back to both feet for 9 skips, then right and left for 9 each. Keep dropping a rep until you hit zero.

So add skipping to your HIIT and you are in for a great workout. Don't overdo it though, especially if you are adding it to a weight training programme. You could progress also:-

Criss cross jump - 45 seconds
Rest - 15 seconds
Backwards jump - 45 seconds
Rest - 15 seconds
Alternate foot criss cross - 45 seconds
Rest - 15 seconds
High knee jumps - 45 seconds
Rest.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## TheGodHimself

Brian Multigym said:


> *Skipping for Cardio.*
> 
> As I mentioned in a recent post within my Journal on the subject of Cardio, skipping is one exercise you can perform. You don't need to be in a gym, you can progress skipping anywhere, you only need a rope. Read on:-
> 
> If you are looking to push your calorie burning, fat reducing HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training) workouts to the next level, you should start skipping! Skipping is one of the most effective cardio exercise around, according to a study, that found just 10 minutes a day with the skipping rope was comparable to 30 minutes of jogging. Experts claim the activity's benefits are a certifiable full body workout that promotes good heart health, too. Bodybuilding skipping is focused on speed and coordination.
> 
> Even though the skipping rope is more engaging than logging miles on the treadmill, you should still keep yourself focused by doing more than just a set period of time or a fixed number of skips. Skip on both feet for 10 skips, then shift to your right foot for 10 skips, then your left for 10 skips. Go back to both feet for 9 skips, then right and left for 9 each. Keep dropping a rep until you hit zero.
> 
> So add skipping to your HIIT and you are in for a great workout. Don't overdo it though, especially if you are adding it to a weight training programme. You could progress also:-
> 
> Criss cross jump - 45 seconds
> Rest - 15 seconds
> Backwards jump - 45 seconds
> Rest - 15 seconds
> Alternate foot criss cross - 45 seconds
> Rest - 15 seconds
> High knee jumps - 45 seconds
> Rest.
> 
> Thanks for reading my Journal.


Just started my cut so this is nice to read, I've only really ever done LI cardio like 12/3/30 on the treadmill. Would you recommend skipping to someone like me with cutting in mind?


----------



## Brian Multigym

I did some HIIT today at the car rental station... Two of the cars were like hen huts on wheels when I opened the doors.... 😱 Some people.....


----------



## Brian Multigym

TheGodHimself said:


> Just started my cut so this is nice to read, I've only really ever done LI cardio like 12/3/30 on the treadmill. Would you recommend skipping to someone like me with cutting in mind?


It certainly would not do you any harm, but I am not a PT, give it a go, see how you get on.


----------



## Brian Multigym

5th July 2022

8 cars dealt with at the car rental station today, two were hen huts on wheels when I opened the doors... 😏One I think looked like pigeons had been in it, maybe a pigeon flyer. Feathers and hay strands to content with, it took me a while bring that car back to looking new. Another had dog hairs all over the carpets, on the parcel shelf and in the boot, I mean..... These are up market cars.. Anyway, I know I have done them all tonight. 😴 I'll be wasting away to a mountain... 😋 Going to have an early night as I'm back again tomorrow. 😵 Thankfully I'm just helping out while other employees are on holiday. 👌


----------



## Brian Multigym

6th July 2022

Back at the car rental station today and 6 cars checked and cleaned inside and out. You definitely know you have done them. Few pick ups too, with cars in for a service. I walk to the garages too to pick the cars up. I wasn't going to bother adding the car work to my Journal originally but it is good exercise, for sure.

Pick up a car tomorrow afternoon and I can use it myself for the rest of the day, I don't need to put petrol in it either. Busy Friday, in fact not enough cars for all the customers. Then the employee off on holiday will be back next week so I won't be needed as much.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Your Core and the Plank.*

Everyone can get down on the floor, stretch themselves out, and hold in place, so the maneuver is a favorite. It's easy to level up for experts by adding movement or a load on your back. What's more, you are training your abs, your whole core, including the glutes and low back, which are fully engaged. The key to your core training is in maintaining perfect form and discipline, which might be a bit tougher than you expect.

*Benefits*

The exercise is so effective because you're harnessing your core's key function - bracing. Bracing in this case refers to the act of creating stability between the shoulder and hips. This is done to create intra-abdominal pressure to protect your spine.

*Plank Hold*

Holding a plank for 30 seconds with proper form. That's because the key for bracing is the tension you can create, and your ability to maintain the level of tension needed for gains. Your planks should only last as long as you can hold perfect form with maximum tension.

*Core Perform*

Get down on the ground. Place your elbows directly beneath your shoulders and extend your legs. Rest your weight on your elbows and your toes.

Squeeze your glutes and core to create full-body tension. Think about pulling your belly button into your spine.

Contract your low back, lats, and rhomboids. Your back should form a straight line; don't let your pelvis dip down or your butt to rise up.

Face your gaze face down, which keeps your neck in a neutral position.

Obviously there are various Planks, side Planks etc but the above remains the same.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Mobility workout.*

Combines the Spiderman Lunge and Scorpion Stretch. It loosens your hips, back and relaxes your chest and shoulders. Do it anytime, as long as you have a decent space of floor. A great way to end every day. Here's what you do:-

Start in pushup position, abs and glutes tight, hands directly below your shoulders.

Shift your right foot just outside your right hand. Tighten your left glute. Sink into your right hip. Breathe.

Raise your right hand to the sky; follow it with your eyes.

Return to plank position and repeat on the other side.

Lower your entire body to the ground. Glue your chest to the ground.

Drive your right foot toward your left elbow, as far across as you can. Your hips will rise as you do this. Repeat on the other side.

Drive back to pushup position. Repeat the entire sequence.

Do reps for 45-50 seconds, then rest for 10-15 seconds. Repeat for 4-5 rounds.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Having a couple of days off my Full Body Routine, as being at the car rental station all week has left my muscles not fully healed up from my last training session. I train hard then with all the exertion looking after the rental cars my muscles are not healing up fully. Back to it tomorrow! 💪💯

Young bodybuilder has asked for the link to my Journal which has pleased me, he wants to read all the bodybuilding information, it will do him good, he is 21 years old. 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it and hope it helps you!


----------



## Brian Multigym

10th July 2022

Needed another day of rest, so it will be Monday 11th July when I progress my Full Body Routine again. Should have trained this session on the 7th July. Can't be helped, but don't like slipping training sessions. Though it is only two days rest after a hectic week which included my weight training... Think positive Brian...👍


----------



## Brian Multigym

11th July 2022.

Trained this early afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *120lbs** (155lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *120lbs* *(176lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *120lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, a good session and enjoyed it too. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I am to increase these weights in the training sessions to come. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. I will be looking to increase these weights too. With work around my house, at a car rental station and extra cardio, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Quark (50% Whey/50% Casein) after training. 100% lean topside of beef wholemeal buns later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

I know the price of whey has increased, but I have just had an e-mail from H&B:-

*Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard 100% Whey (1kg)*

Reduced at £25 (was £34) and currently if you spend £20 there is another 15% off, therefore = *£21.25* that is cheap for that quality! Cheers.

Always check the H&B website, there is usually a % off offer.....


----------



## Brian Multigym

*The Brain and Stomach Connection?*

It is fact that our brain and stomach are actually inextricably intertwined. The stomach/gut has the obvious role of digesting food, but it also has many less obvious functions. It plays a role in immunity, allergies, the production of neurotransmitters, and we now know that there is a direct connection between the stomach/gut and our brain. Studies have found that an entire communication system between the brain and stomach/gut exists, which is commonly referred to as the gut-brain axis. The gut-brain axis is a two-way communication pathway that exists between the stomach/gut and the brain. This means that conditions in the gut have an impact on what the brain does and how we feel, and conversely, how we feel emotionally can impact on how the gut functions.

A good illustration of the gut-brain axis in action is when we get ‘knots’ in our stomach because we feel nervous. Stress or anxiety can often cause digestive issues, such as constipation or diarrhoea, which is a result of the close relationship between the brain and stomach/gut. When something stressful happens, our bodies produce a hormone called cortisol. This hormone has quite a few jobs, including reducing inflammation and – key in this context – diverting energy to the ‘fight or flight’ response. This involves energy being funnelled to the muscles and away from the digestive system. As a result, food ends up staying in the intestines rather than being digested. In turn, this can cause inflammation in the gut, which alters the intestinal environment and disrupts the microbiome. And this disruption means that all of the really important jobs that gut bacteria perform, are no longer happening as efficiently or effectively as they used to. Because of the two-way feedback, unfortunately, this inflammation and reduced functioning in the gut leads to altered communication with the brain, which can generate more stress. What’s taking place here, is a stress-digestion cycle. In fact, people who suffer from Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) are reportedly more likely to suffer from anxiety and depression.

However, the good news is there are numerous ways we can improve our gut health that centre around general healthy living (e.g. eating a healthy, balanced diet and exercising regularly). If you do happen to suffer from any digestive issues, or depression, anxiety or stress, speak to your GP. They will be able to provide you with an accurate diagnosis and advise you on the best treatment based on your symptoms.

Improved gut health has been recognised as having a positive effect on the gut-brain axis. There are several ways you can enhance your gut health:-

1. Supporting your Stomach Bacteria by supplying it with Fibre.
2. Taking Probiotics. (Read Post 455 on Page 23 of my Journal.)
3. Spending Time Outdoors - To get a broad range of bacteria populating your stomach, you need to come into contact with a lot of different environments.
4. Being Physically Active.
5. Minimising Stress.

Have mentioned this brain/stomach connection previously within my Journal on another subject. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Tonyguy

Brian Multigym said:


> *The Brain and Stomach Connection?*
> 
> It is fact that our brain and stomach are actually inextricably intertwined. The stomach/gut has the obvious role of digesting food, but it also has many less obvious functions. It plays a role in immunity, allergies, the production of neurotransmitters, and we now know that there is a direct connection between the stomach/gut and our brain. Studies have found that an entire communication system between the brain and stomach/gut exists, which is commonly referred to as the gut-brain axis. The gut-brain axis is a two-way communication pathway that exists between the stomach/gut and the brain. This means that conditions in the gut have an impact on what the brain does and how we feel, and conversely, how we feel emotionally can impact on how the gut functions.
> 
> A good illustration of the gut-brain axis in action is when we get ‘knots’ in our stomach because we feel nervous. Stress or anxiety can often cause digestive issues, such as constipation or diarrhoea, which is a result of the close relationship between the brain and stomach/gut. When something stressful happens, our bodies produce a hormone called cortisol. This hormone has quite a few jobs, including reducing inflammation and – key in this context – diverting energy to the ‘fight or flight’ response. This involves energy being funnelled to the muscles and away from the digestive system. As a result, food ends up staying in the intestines rather than being digested. In turn, this can cause inflammation in the gut, which alters the intestinal environment and disrupts the microbiome. And this disruption means that all of the really important jobs that gut bacteria perform, are no longer happening as efficiently or effectively as they used to. Because of the two-way feedback, unfortunately, this inflammation and reduced functioning in the gut leads to altered communication with the brain, which can generate more stress. What’s taking place here, is a stress-digestion cycle. In fact, people who suffer from Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) are reportedly more likely to suffer from anxiety and depression.
> 
> However, the good news is there are numerous ways we can improve our gut health that centre around general healthy living (e.g. eating a healthy, balanced diet and exercising regularly). If you do happen to suffer from any digestive issues, or depression, anxiety or stress, speak to your GP. They will be able to provide you with an accurate diagnosis and advise you on the best treatment based on your symptoms.
> 
> Improved gut health has been recognised as having a positive effect on the gut-brain axis. There are several ways you can enhance your gut health:-
> 
> 1. Supporting your Stomach Bacteria by supplying it with Fibre.
> 2. Taking Probiotics. (Read Post 455 on Page 23 of my Journal.)
> 3. Spending Time Outdoors - To get a broad range of bacteria populating your stomach, you need to come into contact with a lot of different environments.
> 4. Being Physically Active.
> 5. Minimising Stress.
> 
> Have mentioned this brain/stomach connection previously within my Journal on another subject. Thanks for reading my Journal.


It's true yeah, my daughter's got pathological demand avoid (autism related), often suffer's symptoms are worse by their limited diet, as it there's less dopamine/serotonin being generated from their diet. Adding in probiotics is helping her  .


----------



## Brian Multigym

Thanks mate, happy you got something out of the post. Thanks for reading my Journal mate!


----------



## Tonyguy

Brian Multigym said:


> Thanks mate, happy you got something out of the post. Thanks for reading my Journal mate!


Well it's good to hear someone keeping the balance between muscle & health. You do quite a bit of cardio right? Have you tried a 2k run blast?


----------



## Brian Multigym

Tonyguy said:


> Well it's good to hear someone keeping the balance between muscle & health. You do quite a bit of cardio right? Have you tried a 2k run blast?


Thanks. Yes I do some cardio but not running, hoping to increase the cycling actually though.


----------



## Brian Multigym

16th July 2022.

Trained this early morning on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *120lbs** (155lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *120lbs* *(176lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *120lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, a good session and enjoyed it. Should have trained last night, but trained this morning when cooler. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I am to increase these weights in the training sessions to come. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. I will be looking to increase these weights too. With work around my house, at a car rental station and extra cardio, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Quark (50% Whey/50% Casein) after training. Chicken wholemeal buns later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

17th July 2022

More core work and a 6 mile fast walk today. Lovely up north, hot but not overboard.

Dug out my Adidas sports shorts (30" waist) I bought 30 years ago and I can still get in them and they fit just like they used too! That was all I was wearing too, so my muscular frame was on show 💪💯🌞 why not....


----------



## Brian Multigym

If my Journal readers are out in the 🌞 sun for prolonged periods make sure you have your sun cream. Read Post 541 on Page 28 of my Journal. I have a spray - SPF 15 (Factor 15). Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*How to stick to your Training Routine.*

There are days when you cannot wait to lift at the gym and there are other days when you can barely drag yourself to the gym. Your motivation to exercise naturally changes, but your body’s health needs never change. That is why it is important to learn how to maintain your exercise motivation and progress throughout the year, with a combination of consistency and adaptability. Creating a sustainable fitness regime is the key to achieving your goals but also for maintaining any new progress you have made!! Below is a guide to building a progressive workout regime that will last all year long.

1. Plan Days Ahead

Getting organised will ensure you regularly hit the gym, even when your motivation is low and help you to prepare for potential pitfalls (boozy night etc.) Plan your workouts in your diary at least eight days before. That will ensure you are always thinking about the weekend too, which is where issues can occur. It will mean you are factoring in all aspects of your health, such as your nutrition, your recovery and your training.

2. Find Your Training Window

There is no optimal time of the day for your main workouts, only the best time for you. That may be when you have the most energy or just when your work hours allow. The best workout time for you is the time you can consistently commit to. Try starting your training in the mornings, afternoons and evenings and see what works best.

3. Rate Your Workouts

You need to work hard to stay motivated or you will just float through sessions and possibly get bored. Ambling into the gym for a tough leg day is not going to help you. You need to track how your workout felt. A standard RPE (Rate of Perceived Exertion) scale is an easy way to do that. Track each workout from 0-5 so you can look back over the last eight days to see how you performed. For example, if all your workouts are averaging 3 out of 5, ask yourself - why am I not working as hard? Am I tired? Should I change the time of day when I train? Is my workout not challenging enough?
These are all things you can change and control.

4. A Backup Plan

If travel or time restrictions are causing you problems, you need a Backup Plan. It could be a 15-minute bodyweight workout, or just five exercise combined for a simple but effective HIIT circuit. (Me - I have added a quick gym training routine to my Journal prior if short of time too.)

5. Keep Track of Progress

The best way to sustain your long-term motivation is to keep making progress. Your mindset when building new habits is crucial. So always record your goals and PBs over time. The sight of your upward trajectory will keep you coming back for more. Not everything needs to be about numbers, building a good sleep regime and eating habits is also a big win. The main thing is that you are always progressing.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Had a boozy day in the sun yesterday 🌞 (18-7-22), enjoyed it, but I will be training a bit harder tomorrow.


----------



## Brian Multigym

20th July 2022.

Trained this early afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *120lbs** (155lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *120lbs* *(176lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *120lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. (Cooled the room first.) Went well, a good session and enjoyed it. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I am to increase these weights in the training sessions to come. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. I will be looking to increase these weights too. With work around my house, at a car rental station and extra cardio, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Quark (50% Whey/50% Casein) after training. Lean top side of beef wholemeal buns later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Schools have shut for summer in my area today and as usual the weather has changed for the worse..... 😏 Always happens when it is school holidays in my area. Cool, strong breeze and dark clouds early evening.... Hot 🌞 the last two days... We all think it is more than a coincidence...💨 ☔💨💨💨😂


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Beginners Weightlifting Tips.*

If you are new to weight training, here are five tips to help you work out smarter and harder.

1. Pick the right weights

If you are unsure of the weight to use on a given exercise, go slightly on the low side and concentrate on good form. As an example, assume you are aiming for 8-10 repetitions on shoulder press. If you hit 10 repetitions in your first set, increase the weight by around 5% at the next session. If you cannot even get 8 repetitions in your first set, you have started too heavy, drop the weight by 5-10% for your remaining sets. If you have only got one set of weights, pick a number of repetitions that means you are close to failure by the final move or slow the tempo.

2. Be Flexible

If your gym is busy or your equipment/kit of choice is being used by others, you will need a backup option. There are alternatives for every move – use a dumbbell for a kettlebell swing, for example, or the cable machine for the TRX biceps curl.

3. Log your Lifts

At the very least, record the weights you are using so you can aim to better them in your next workout. If you have got time though, record how you felt during sessions, what extra activity you did and how you slept – it all helps.

4. Avoid Distractions

If you are training in a gym or at home, take your phone off the hook at home and/or set your mobile to airplane mode and ring-fence the time you need to weight train or workout. In addition, do not use your phone between sets or take up gym equipment while on your phone.

5. Push Through/Keep Going

Everyone has bad days in the gym, so do not get discouraged if you feel tired or cannot lift more weight than last time. Stick to your plan, push yourself and you will keep making progress.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Keeping to Healthy Habits.*

1. Keep Track

To be successful at anything, consistency, accountability and motivation are key. Forming new habits is the first step to exercise longevity. One way of doing so is through a simple tracking app on your phone/tablet - there are many out there. Apps like these allow you to set a goal, check it off and prompt you each day as a reminder. This enables the monitoring of your exercise and activity through a graph of your compliance, which holds you accountable for achieving each goal. You do not need an app, you can monitor it all other ways. Set goals for weight training, cardio exercise, eating, hydration, organisation and recovery, but be realistic and only set goals you can commit to. Once you have achieved your target for 30 days and have a score of over 80 per cent compliance, you should review and set yourself a new, yet harder goal.

2. Be Prepared

It can be too easy to grab food on the go or forget to pack gym kit when you leave in the morning. Instead, plan your nutrition and training effectively by preparing your meals in advance of the day or week ahead and keeping a spare gym kit under your desk or in a locker.

3. Mark the Start

Your levels of motivation are key to your success and provide the evidence on whether you are improving. If you are about to start a training routine, take an assessment, it could be a photo, fitness test, blood pressure - anything that shows evidence of your current health. Each month, repeat every test in the same order. That is crucial, because you will only become demotivated if you cannot or do not see the benefits of your lifestyle change.

4. Enjoy it

The gym should not feel like a boring routine that simply ticks a box for you. To keep yourself developing, learning new skills and challenging your health in a variety of ways, why not spend one session per week doing something completely different? There are numerous exercise opportunities out there!

5. Stick to the Basics

You can achieve more than you think from just being consistent. Being healthy is not all about working out at the gym. You can group health into five key areas - exercise, nutrition, mental health, sleep, and work/life balance. What will really make a difference is being consistent with these areas and committing to making better wellbeing choices. When you feel good and looking after your health is natural, the results will come. It should not feel like a struggle or cause anxiety. Reduce the things you know you should not have and increase anything you should. Simple.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

22-7-22

Cardio exercise progressed - 5 hours at the car rental station today. 4 cars checked and thoroughly cleaned inside and out. 2 deliveries and one pick up too. Working in a nice 16°c today, but not raining on my clean cars 🚗... 🙌 Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Readers of my Journal may think cleaning cars is easy cardio, not these cars and it's a job...

Car Checks include filling the screen washer bottle, checking oil and tyres and as I was once a self taught mechanic I check all other fluids.

Cleaning inside - using a not so good hoover, so my arms are getting plenty of use, to clean carpets, seats and under, the boot, parcel shelf, door panel pockets and other storage areas. Then, I use a cleaner on all door panels/pockets, seats including backs if needed, dashboard and all other trim. Duster/cleaner used on the sat nav screens and clocks.

Cleaning outside - power washer that adds soap first, then I use a brush with clean water in a bucket over the whole car manually (upper body gets worked), then power washed off and wiped (upper body again).

I don't stop and I am working quickly, you don't get long to prepare the cars and I do a fantastic job on them. I only stop for a dinner break, then there's the running around the compound as time is short. The deliveries/collections can mean a fast walk back/to the station too.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it and hope it helps you!


----------



## Brian Multigym

I have been in a near 200 year old pub, it is my local, and it is how pubs were years ago! Maybe my young Journal readers are not aware how good it was years ago drinking in pubs with all your mates, having a great time and going from pub to pub. I was a barman for years in my spare time so I know what I am talking about. Supermarkets with all the beers and drink have ruined a great weekend atmosphere, with people drinking cans etc at home and not in the pubs, it is NOT as good as it was up town years ago! Take note, I am correct in what I am saying... There is one street in my town that once had eight pubs, it was a regular Friday night that everyone did the R**** run and what a night. Now there is only four pubs.... How many pubs have/are shutting in your area.... A lot in my town....😬


----------



## Brian Multigym

25-7-22

Should have trained Sunday 24th July but I have had a pain within the lower part of my right hamstring for a while during and after training. I'm wary of going heavy because of it and it is not fully healing up by the next training day. I have decided to have a couple of days more rest reluctantly. Hopefully be training tomorrow evening. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

With the work at the car rental station, I sent the Head Office a tongue in cheek e-mail about how classy the cars look inside and out after I have tended to them and the excellent reviews that are coming in from customers... 😋 The Head Office sent me a free long weekend car hire voucher (3 days), I already have two others to use... 👍💯 Didn't believe it when the voucher came, nice surprise! Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

26th July 2022.

Trained this late morning on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *120lbs** (155lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *120lbs* *(176lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *120lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, right hamstring was better, not perfect, but a good session and enjoyed it. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I am to increase these weights in the training sessions to come. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. I will be looking to increase these weights too. With work around my house, at a car rental station and extra cardio, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Quark (50% Whey/50% Casein) after training. M&S Chicken & Vegetable Chow Mein later. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*How to Keep Hydrated Training in Summer.*

Hot weather means more bodybuilders battling to look good for tops-off season.
However, the heat also puts athletes at risk of dehydration, which increases cardiovascular strain, glycogen utilisation and muscle lactate to make exercise feel much harder than it should. Hydration matters, research suggests dehydration of just two per cent of your bodyweight causes a significant drop in performance.
With smart hydration strategies you can manage your fluid loss to ensure you enjoy the benefits of the hot weather, without succumbing to the hazards.

1. Pre- Hydrate

Whether you are doing a sweaty gym session, or a treadmill run or static bike ride, your hydration plan should start early. Always hydrate before you do your workout. Drink 400-600ml of water two hours beforehand. The simple test is to go to the bathroom and examine your urine, if your passing is dark in colour, have another 400-600ml before your gym session. That is especially important if you are exercising in the morning.

2. Keep Sipping

How much liquid you need to drink during your workout will depend on what exercise you are doing. Always take a bottle with you and hydrate as much as you can, but if you are going to the gym your workout will probably be under an hour, so drinking to thirst will be fine. For longer endurance exercise, however, you need a stricter strategy. The general recommendation is 500-600ml per hour of activity. Anything more than two hours and you really need to stick to that 500-600ml rate, which is roughly one bottle per hour.

3. Don't Forget Electrolytes

Sweating is your body’s defence system against overheating. Unfortunately, though, when you sweat you lose some important minerals known as electrolytes, including sodium and potassium. Electrolytes support a number of bodily functions, including energy production and fluid balance. It is very important to replace the electrolytes lost when you sweat. At best, you will see an unwelcome decline in your performance. At worst, you can get hyponatremia (low blood sodium) which can be deadly. So during extended exercise, take on an electrolyte source once an hour.

4. Know Your Own Body

One of the best ways to navigate hydration issues is to get to know the symptoms. The quicker you spot them, the easier they are to correct. The common signs of dehydration are dry mouth and thirst but if you start to get into a two per cent bodyweight loss or greater you will experience headaches, nausea and dizziness. Being low on electrolytes can cause nausea too. React quickly to any warning signs to make sure you do not deteriorate further.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

In addition to Post 747 above, I have written posts on Drinking Water for Bodybuilding and Electrolyte Levels and Bodybuilding:-

Post 101 on Page 6 of my Journal
Post 245 on Page 13 of my Journal

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*How many meals to Build Muscle?*

Is it true that eating small regular meals is the right way to build muscle, or can you just stick to three meals a day?

There is much debate about nutrient timing and meal frequency around exercise, but generally speaking, when you eat your food is nowhere near as important as ensuring you hit your energy needs and macronutrients over the whole day. The good news is your muscles are not going to dwindle if you skip a meal or do not eat every two to three hours. So long as you eat enough protein every day and combine it with the right training you will not lose muscle!!!!!! That said, if you are serious about building muscle and want to get the most out of your workouts, there may be some benefit in increasing your meal frequency, particularly when it comes to protein. There is a fair amount of evidence, for example, that eating protein before and after your workouts can help you build muscle and strength over longer periods of time.

Little and Often

Most of the studies on meal frequency focus on eating protein regularly through the day. One study found that consuming four servings of 20g protein, split throughout the day, was more effective than just two servings of a higher amount of protein.
Similarly, another study highlighted that protein synthesis was higher in people eating three meals plus snacks than those who ate just three large meals a day.

In addition, there is a limit to how long protein synthesis rates remain elevated when you eat protein, it is roughly three hours after eating. So if we know that 20-30g protein is what is needed to stimulate muscle protein synthesis, and that muscle protein synthesis lasts for no longer than around three hours, eating 30g protein every three to four hours may result in greater gains than eating fewer, larger amounts of protein spread over longer periods. Of course, eating this way is not practical for everyone, so remember - it is more important you hit your overall energy needs and macronutrients, particularly protein, on a daily basis!!!!!

Me - I'm amazed I went back to this subject to be honest, but I read an article from an expert and above was what was said. Take it as read please.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

In addition to Post 749 above, I have written previous posts within my Journal on this subject. 4 meals a day seems to be the most recommended. Please read, if you wish to, the following Meals a day Bodybuilding Posts:-

Post 81 on Page 5 of my Journal (Edited a few times)
Post 430 on Page 22 of my Journal (After a lot of investigation)

The subject is the most talked and *argued* about in Bodybuilding. As long as you get your macro totals for the day consumed, you will be OK and the above Post basically states that! Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

29-7-22

Back at the car rental station for 6 hours. Warm today up north and dealing with the cars was tiring. Collections and deliveries too. Delivered one car, it was not much more than 1 mile away from the car rental station.... A young guy too, he could have walked and saved the delivery cost! Had a nap when I got home literally, that is not me! It may look odd talking about work at a car rental station within a training Journal, but it is harder than going for a jog or cycle ride for sure.... Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Beetroot can Improve Performance.*

Already written Beetroot Juice - Can it help Bodybuilders? - Post 49 on Page 3 of my Journal. Read on:-

Boost your fitness and bounce back stronger with beetroot is what nutritionists are saying! Reduced oxidative stress, reduced inflammation, lower blood pressure and lower risk of type-2 diabetes are just some of the health benefits attributed to beetroot and specifically, the betanin pigment responsible for its bright purple colouring. But beetroot also boasts significant performance enhancing properties too. A review of 23 individual studies, showed that supplementing with beetroot juice can significantly enhance cardiorespiratory endurance in athletes by increasing exercise efficiency, which improves performance and increases time to exhaustion. The studies showed that beetroot juice can improve performance during high intensity interval training (HIIT) and help with strength and resistance training. Focusing on bench press, the research showed that beetroot juice is not just beneficial for endurance exercise, but also strength and power.

It is all because of the high nitrate content of beetroot. Once consumed, they are converted to nitrous oxide, an important signalling molecule that can help improve blood flow to the muscles during exercise, and lower the oxygen cost of exercise through several mechanisms.

The evidence behind the performance enhancing effects of beetroot juice is so compelling that institutions in Sports Medicine and Sport have documented beetroot juice in systems they use to classify supplements according to the level of scientific evidence backing up their effects on performance. To enjoy these benefits yourself, try adding raw beetroot to smoothies or have some roasted beetroot with a pre-training meal. Alternatively, try a cup or two of beetroot juice two to three hours before exercise, or find concentrated beetroot juice shots, which may be more convenient.

Do not be alarmed if it causes your urine to turn red or pink, it is a condition known as beeturia that effects 10-14 per cent of us.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Talking of Beetroot Juice, I just happened to have a carton of James White "Beet it" from Morrisons. 90% Beetroot Juice/10% Apple Juice, the apple juice is to smooth the natural earthy taste of Beetroot Juice. It also states on the carton:-

"Since 2007 beetroot juice has been at the heart of medical and sports performance research into dietary nitrate supplementation. It has been our privilege that most of the many hundreds of beetroot research projects across the world use our "Beet it" Juice or "Beet it" Concentrated Shots."

I have the beetroot juice. Just taken a good half glass full and it tastes OK. Will be training later and will be increasing some of the weight used, so a good time to consume it going on what I have investigated and posted about beetroot juice. Cheers.


----------



## PaulNe

You're well into your nutrition Brian. Something you might like to look up that might interest you as it does myself. Orthomolecular medicine (treating illness with vitamins and minerals) . It's a form of medicine that treats illness as a deficiency of something and optimises health through optimal nutrient levels. Quite often megadosing particular vitamins for optimal health


----------



## Brian Multigym

PaulNe said:


> You're well into your nutrition Brian. Something you might like to look up that might interest you as it does myself. Orthomolecular medicine (treating illness with vitamins and minerals) . It's a form of medicine that treats illness as a deficiency of something and optimises health through optimal nutrient levels. Quite often megadosing particular vitamins for optimal health


I'm into nutrition and trying to consume the right ingredients, but I am not over the top with it Paul. This is new to me, I will look into it. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Brian Multigym

30th July 2022.

Trained this early afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *135lbs** (155lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *135lbs* *(176lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *110lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, right hamstring is better, not perfect, but a good session and enjoyed it. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. Increases in weight this training session performed to the repetitions shown in bold (red). I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. I will be looking to increase these weights too. With work around my house, at a car rental station and extra cardio, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Quark (50% Whey/50% Casein) after training. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Hope my young mate @Alex12340 who is always increasing the weight on his exercises sees my latest training effort above, it will show him us old men can turn up the heat too... 👍💪💯😋😂


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Simple rules of Nutrition - Bodybuilding.*

Below are some guidelines to eat better, train better, store less fat and build more muscle.

1. Whole Foods

Nothing will dampen your progress more than over consuming processed foods. Regularly eating the refined carbs and sugars that form the basis of most processed snacks, baked goods and fast foods will drain your energy levels and cause fat storing blood sugar spikes, making it far harder to lose weight or perform at an optimum level. For a healthier option, swap processed foods for more natural whole food alternatives. For example, trade crisps for nuts, chocolate spread for peanut butter, all of which have additional nutritional benefits.

2. Consume more Vegetables than Fruit

All fruits and vegetables contain health enhancing nutrients. But while the five-a-day slogan is good at encouraging bodybuilders to eat more fresh produce, if you want to get the most out of your training, your fat burning and muscle building efforts, you need to be a lot more particular about your intake. For a start, try to have as much vegetables as possible while cutting back on fruit. Some fruits are very high in fructose, a type of sugar that plays havoc with blood sugar levels, making you far more likely to store fat. Vegetables, on the other hand, contain no fructose but are just as nutrient dense. Green vegetables in particular are a great choice, they are an excellent source of slow release carbohydrates, unlike starchy root vegetables such as potatoes, which can also negatively affect your blood sugar levels. Eat as many servings of green vegetables as possible each day and limit your fruit intake to one to two servings, ideally from low-sugar sources such as blueberries or strawberries.

3. Increase your Protein Intake

Protein plays a crucial role in building muscle, but it is easy to underestimate just how much you need to maximise its benefits. Research into the metabolic demands for protein varies greatly, with studies suggesting anything from 0.8g per kg of bodyweight to over 2g as a daily guideline. If you want to keep things simple, aim to eat a 20-25g serving of protein, good sources of which include meat, fish, dairy and eggs, with every meal including breakfast. If you are struggling to achieve that, adding an extra post workout serving on training days can be a good way to help meet your daily protein goal. In addition to aiding your muscle building efforts, protein rich foods also tend to have a high satiety value, making you less likely to have the urge to binge between meals.

4. Consume the right Fats

Eating fatty foods makes you fat may sound like a logical assumption, but it is more complicated than that. It is true that at nine calories per gram, fat is more calorific than carbohydrate or protein, which contain four each, but the reality is that certain fats are a crucial part of your diet. The mono and polyunsaturated fats that occur naturally in foods such as oily fish, nuts, seeds, olives and coconut oil, for example, play key roles in boosting metabolism, improving hormone synthesis and increasing ‘good’ HDL cholesterol. Do not be fooled by ‘low-fat’ options either. Most have been highly processed to remove the fat, and tend to be packed with salt and sugar to enhance their flavour.

5. Do not just count Calories

It’s easy to fall into the trap of focusing on the quantity of calories you are consuming, especially if you are trying to lose weight. But the quality of the food you are eating is far more important, because calories alone do not provide a reliable indication of the effect a food can have on your metabolism. For example, drinking a can of fizzy drink, which will send your blood sugar soaring, is far more damaging to your fat loss efforts than eating two protein rich poached eggs, even though both contain a similar number of calories. It is also easy to use calorie counting as an excuse to justify poor food choices, a "healthy" packet of crisps may contain fewer than 100 calories, but it is likely to be full of trans-fats and other nasties. Instead of getting pressured on how many calories every item of food contains, concentrate on eating plenty of wholefoods, vegetables and high-quality protein.

Me - latest information is 0.82g of Protein per pound (lb) of bodyweight. Please read my Journal, as I have read the above article and condensed it, but I have covered some of it already in more detail. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

1-8-22

Car rental station again today, not for to long though, so far.... I know a van needs preparing for hire and it looked bad on Friday.... 😏 Would not be there but my mate has had a knee operation (cancellation). He is back next week then I am free of it for a while.👍

Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Said above not for long at the car rental station.... 6 hours in the end. Believe it or not the van mentioned cleaned up a treat fairly easy, the car after was worse.... I was tired when I got home, laid on my bed for an hour.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Ways to speed up Muscle Recovery.*

I have written/disussed already in my Journal how to recover quicker from a workout, but it is all incorporated within numerous Posts on different subjects. Here is an article I read that lists quite a few ways in one Post. Read on:-

1. Warm Up

A sport and exercise physiologist says his number one tip for recovery is to make sure you start and finish the right way. The warm up and cool down are really important parts of the session, which can help with both the quality of performance and recovery. Warming up and cooling down on a static bike is a good discipline.

2. Cool Down after Weightlifting

After finishing a heavy lifting session, do not just head straight to the showers. Cool down with a light bit of cardio instead, nothing strenuous, but enough to get your blood flowing. By cooling down gradually and thoroughly, you will be less likely to feel light-headed after your workout.

3. Feed Muscles with Protein

Your muscles and body tissue depend on protein and the amino acids it contains to stay strong and durable. Without sufficient protein the body will break down under the demands of training. Individual needs depend on a range of factors, but for anyone who works out regularly, a high protein intake of 1.5g to 2g per kg of bodyweight is recommended. Aim for 20-30g every three to four hours to maintain muscle protein synthesis (the process by which the body uses protein to repair damaged muscles caused by intense exercise). If you are maintaining a calorie deficit to lose weight, that muscle protein synthesis (MPS) is especially important, because your body is going to be searching for fuel and, unless you are taking on enough protein to trigger MPS, muscle protein breakdown will occur.

4. Consume a Balanced Diet

Shakes can be useful, but nothing beats a good diet. Eating for recovery and ensuring quality food intake can help with reaching the correct micro-nutrient intake, in particular an intake of portions of fruit and vegetables per day. Try to eat oily fish at least twice a week, or take omega-3 supplements. Oily fish is doubly beneficial, because it contains heart-healthy omega-3 fatty acids (not to mention protein), which aid your body’s ability to control inflammation. Good fats also help with the absorption of vitamins A,K,D and E, all of which support recovery, boost energy and protect your immune system.

5. Foam Rolling

Post 272 on Page 14 of my Journal. My post goes into more detail than the actual article.

6. Use a Massage Gun - TheraGun

Post 297 on Page 15 of my Journal. My post goes into more detail than the actual article.

7. Drink Plenty of Water

There is a reason humans can go weeks without food, but only a few days without water. Every single cell in your body depends on good hydration to function effectively, and research out of a University has shown that even a one per cent decline in fluids (per cent of bodyweight) can negatively impair performance. Any intense exercise leads to minor muscle tears, and to build them up stronger again the body needs to synthesise protein. To do that, your cells need water. Water also helps to remove the metabolic waste a hard workout produces, and studies have shown dehydration can actually increase DOMS so not drinking enough is a literal pain! Research advises drinking 200ml to 285ml of water for every 10 to 20 minutes of moderate exercise. If it is a particularly tough session, or the mercury has risen, you will need more (plus electrolytes).

8. Utilise Compression Wear

A 2020 review of evidence found that wearing compression garments did improve recovery time post workout.

9. Have a Cold Shower

Wellness trends may come and go, but cold water therapy is a constant. Generally, around 11 degrees and for about 11 to 15 minutes seems to be the recommended dose.

10. Do more HIIT

It might sound counter productive for recovery, but not doing enough high intensity strength work could dampen your body’s regenerative powers. Bodybuilders, especially as they get older, will usually see a drop in testosterone and human growth hormone levels. That means you can not train as hard, or recover as well. Studies show that the relationship between workload and hormone release is linear: more repetitions and more sets equals higher levels. By contrast, heavy weights, low reps and long recovery does not seem to elicit the same hormone response.

11. Know your Nutrients

Magnesium is crucial for virtually every process in the human body, from heart to brain to muscles, and it plays a vital role in energy production. So a deficiency can hamper recovery, and cause fatigue and muscles cramps. There is also evidence that very physically active people need higher levels. As with any nutrient, getting magnesium through your diet is preferable to supplementation - leafy greens, nuts, seeds and whole grains are all good sources. That said, a quality supplement can be used to help top up levels. Epsom bath salts - One of the ways magnesium is best absorbed is through the skin, so a bath is ideal. It can also promote sleep, which in turn benefits recovery. Another essential micronutrient for anyone who exercises regularly, zinc bolsters the immune system and can speed up recovery between workouts. However, zinc is a mineral lost through sweat, which means athletes in high-intensity sports need to up their intake.

12. Sleep it Off

Unless you get a good night’s sleep, you will never achieve the muscle growth you crave. Peak human growth hormone (HGH) release is achieved during deep sleep, which means you need to make sure you’re not waking up often throughout the night or being disturbed by noises and light. That means do not sleep with the TV on or listen to music before bed. Prioritise quality sleep by making sure your bedroom is properly dark and devoid of as much noise and light as possible. (Better Sleep - Post 389 on Page 20 of my Journal - read this!)

13. Take a Nap

Nothing is as important as quality sleep at night, but a nap can be hugely beneficial, restore alertness and even enhance performance. The rules are: short and not too late. A quick power nap of 10 to 20 minutes in the middle of the day does not just make you feel fresher, it helps you recove too. During sleep, hormones such as testosterone and growth hormones are released, which help repair those muscles.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it and hope it helps you!


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Testosterone and Growth Hormone.*

From post 761 above:-

It might sound counter productive for recovery, but not doing enough high intensity strength work could dampen your body’s regenerative powers. Bodybuilders, especially as they get older, will usually see a drop in testosterone and human growth hormone levels. That means you can not train as hard, or recover as well. *Studies show that the relationship between workload and hormone release is linear: more repetitions and more sets equals higher levels. By contrast, heavy weights, low reps and long recovery does not seem to elicit the same hormone response.*

Me - That is the first time I have read anything like that, thinking about the subject area overall, it is understandable and more likely correct. I will look into it further, but I have progressed a lot of reading and never come across a statement like that on Testosterone and Growth Hormone levels while weight training. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

3rd August 2022.

Trained this early afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *135lbs* *(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *135lbs* *(188lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *110lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(210lbs × 9 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, right hamstring is near perfect, had a good session and enjoyed it. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. Increases in weight this training session in bold (red) with the repetitions performed. I could manage more weight on the other exercises but not enough repetitions. With work around my house, at a car rental station and extra cardio, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Quark (50% Whey/50% Casein) after training. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Happy with the effort I had to put in on the heavy lifts. The next increase on the Dead Lift will be the full weight stack on my Multigym. I will have to get back to my gym....

Anyway, I couldn't have my mate @Alex12340 getting to far a head of me on weight/lifts.... 😓😋😂


----------



## Brian Multigym

I maybe cutting back on the car rental work, as one, they don't need me as much and two, I feel it has hampered my bodybuilding training. The bodybuilding come first with me. I'm older now and bodybuilding is something I will not let go! You are what you are and bodybuilding is me! I covered for them but from now on it will be only the odd hour!


----------



## Brian Multigym

8th August 2022.

Trained this early morning on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *135lbs* *(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *135lbs* *(188lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *110lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(210lbs × 9 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, right hamstring is now perfect, had a good session and enjoyed it. Trained this morning instead of yesterday as I am out and about for a few days, so it evens the number days to when I can train again. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, at a car rental station and extra cardio, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Quark (50% Whey/50% Casein) after training. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

9th to 12th (inclusive) August 2022

Few days away with plenty of walking - miles, more miles and blisters! Climbed up a few steep rocky hills and was amazed at my legs, they powered me up! 💪💯 Rested up today Saturday 13th August and training tomorrow morning before my Multigym room gets hot.... Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

14th August 2022.

Trained this morning on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *135lbs* *(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *135lbs* *(188lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *110lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(210lbs × 9 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, right hamstring is now perfect, had a good session and enjoyed it. Trained this morning instead of yesterday as been out for a few days doing lots of walking and some climbing and needed to rest up. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house and extra cardio, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Quark (50% Whey/50% Casein) after training. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

17th August 2022.

Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *135lbs* *(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *135lbs* *(188lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *110lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(210lbs × 9 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, had a good session and enjoyed it. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house and extra cardio, I am *not *currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Quark (50% Whey/50% Casein) after training. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

In Morrisons today and they are selling off (clearance) their own brand Whey protein - strawberry flavour (400g) for £7.50. So I bought one, nothing to do with the best before date as that is 2024. It's good to get an offer as most offers have gone in Morrisons....😏 Though the Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Quarks are still on offer... 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym

Back at the car rental station on Monday as one of the usual employees (friends) is off again. I was only expected to cover for the odd time one my friends is off and to do the odd hour a week after they are back originally, just helping friends that work there.... It's increasing the hours and days and I don't want or need it. Anyway a younger guy that worked at the station previously wants to come back. He'll be there next week and I'll tell him he can take my place, I don't want to take work from a younger person. I said this to my friends (employees) at the outset/start before I took the job, but they said there would not be enough hours for another person. I beg to differ on that..... So hopefully I will be giving it up shortly.... 👍 I'm not workshy, I'm retiring at my age, let a younger person have the job that needs the money!


----------



## Brian Multigym

To my Journal readers, I will be back writing informative posts again shortly, don't give up on me.... 😋


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Tofu - A Bodybuilder's Must?*

Tofu is simply condensed soy milk.Tofu contains all the nine essential amino acids, so it is a complete plant protein source. Tofu is low in calories, but packs an impressive amount of protein. It also has zero cholesterol and a relatively low amount of saturated fat. Tofu is a rich source of powerful antioxidant plant compounds called polyphenols, as well as heart protecting saponins, which have been shown to improve cardiovascular health through independent mechanisms, not just by lowering cholesterol. Tofu is nutrient dense, it packs a wide variety of vitamins, iron, calcium, fibre, and essential omega-3 fatty acids. Tofu like other plant based food sources also helps with exercise recovery. Two elements that slow recovery time down significantly are inflammation and oxidative stress. Tofu is an excellent source of phytonutrients, including antioxidants and polyphenols, which have been shown to reduce exercise induced inflammation, oxidative stress and resulting muscle soreness.

*Types of Tofu*

You can buy several different types of Tofu, ranging from extra soft to extra firm. Each form of Tofu is useful for different kinds of dishes. For example, soft Tofu can be blended to create desserts like a high-protein, low fat cheesecake or mousse. Firm Tofu can be cut into cubes or slices and pan-fried or oven-roasted until crispy, to be eaten in stir-fries, curries, or vegetable rice bowls.

Look for organic Tofu. That simply means it is made from non GM soy beans, grown more sustainably without artificial fertilisers, herbicides or pesticides. Going organic also means there are no preservatives or colours added to the Tofu (most of the soy beans grown worldwide are used to feed cattle and are genetically modified).

Me - I have written a post on a Tofu smoothie, but didn't know much more until I read about it, as above. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

20th August 2022.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *135lbs* *(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *135lbs* *(188lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *110lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(210lbs × 9 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, had a good session and enjoyed it. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house and extra cardio, I am *not *currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Quark (50% Whey/50% Casein) after training. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*My Statistics currently:-*

Age = 60+
Height = 5'8" (Measured recently by NHS and I am less = 5'7")
Weight = 11 stone (Was heavier recently but with work etc I have lost a bit)
Shoulder to Shoulder = 20"
Chest = 42"
Upper Arm = 13.5"
Waist = 30.5"
Hips = 36"
Thighs = 21"
Calves = 14"

I was bigger overall in my 30's (not waist), but I am getting there. All my muscles stand out, especially the legs. I think I am one of those men that aren't massive but quite strong! Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Cardio can help you Live Longer.*

Cardio based endurance exercise instigates beneficial changes deep within your body’s cells, which can protect you against diseases and boost your life expectancy. That is according to a new study. Although the benefits of cardio are already well known, including improved heart health and lung function, the study found that the specific cellular changes instigated by cardio are more beneficial than those derived from strength training alone.

Researchers compared three groups of people - one group performed endurance exercise (45-minute bike rides at 70 per cent of their VO2 max), one group performed resistance training (four sets of leg presses and knee extensions at their seven-rep max) and one group no exercise at all. Muscle biopsies and blood samples were taken from all of the subjects before and after their training regimes. The endurance group was found to have higher mitochondrial activity than the other two groups. Mitochondria are the energy powerhouses of your cells. The more active they are, the better your metabolic health, which is usually linked to lower blood pressure, cholesterol and blood sugar levels. These are all vital markers for the prevention of conditions such as diabetes, kidney disease and heart disease.

*Although strength training is still crucial for developing muscle mass and bone health, everyone can benefit from regular cardio to avoid metabolic diseases and live a longer life.*

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

22-8-22

Car rental station today, just 3 cars and a van to thoroughly clean inside and out but it took me ages. Though the van has done near 50,000 miles and the cars are close to 30,000 miles. You expect brand new when you are hiring but Rental firms can't get new currently. I do my best to make them look new and it's getting harder. Heard big name Rental companies have actually bought excellent second hand cars recently to increase their fleets. Anyway that aside, my exit is getting planned..... 😎


----------



## Brian Multigym

23-8-22

Back again at the car rental station, getting picked up 11:30am. Could be an easy day actually. Hope so as I have got back to progressing my Full Body Routine three times a week, no one day slippage. Training should be today too. Will be making the effort to train, as my mate @Alex12340 powers through gym sessions with colitis, so a few aches and pains with me shouldn't hold me up tonight... 👍💪😓


----------



## Brian Multigym

23-8-22

I was there hours at the car rental station and not one car was easy. The hoover has seen better days too...😏 Off tomorrow so it would be better to leave training until early morning, rest my muscles before a hard session. See how it goes but training will be tonight or early morning tomorrow. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

24th August 2022.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *135lbs* *(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *135lbs* *(188lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *110lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(210lbs × 9 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, had a good session and enjoyed it. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am *not *currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Morrisons Whey Protein after training. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it and hope it helps you!

Of late I have not added as much bodybuilding information as I used to do. I have covered a broad area already covering supplements, training, exercises, Nutrition, diet, food, health and general bodybuilding information. I will add more but now I have to make sure I am not repeating myself. My Journal has got quite big and even though I still remember roughly what I have discussed prior, to check, I now have to use the search option. I can narrow it down to Members Journals thankfully. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

25-8-22

Car rental station again and eight cars cleaned throughout. Some of the cars I had cleaned before and thankfully the drivers hiring them had been careful, so they were quick to clean. 👍 Worked 4 hours in total. Cheers.

What little fat I had on me is now disappearing, this work is helping....


----------



## Brian Multigym

26-8-22

Yes you probably guessed, back at the car rental station - 8 hours. Though I did have an enjoyable drive into the country, for a good part of the day, in a rather nice Peugeot 3008 GT Auto. Picked it up, took it to KwikFit (slow puncture) and back to the renter. I think they are 180bhp and when I had to "kick it down" it shifted alright considering the size of it. Air conditioning was on too, warm up north today. A young man that worked at the station prior should be starting back so I WILL be taking a backward step...👍


----------



## Brian Multigym

27-8-22

Rest day today and training tomorrow morning when my Multigym room (Gym 😋) is cool. Sun does not hit it until the afternoon.... 👍😎 Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

28th August 2022.

Trained this morning on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *135lbs* *(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *135lbs* *(188lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *110lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(210lbs × 9 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, had a good strong session and enjoyed it. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am *not *currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Morrisons Whey Protein after training. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

30-8-22

In Morrisons today and as mentioned previously (below) they are selling off (clearance sale) their own Whey protein (Whey Concentrate at around 70% protein) strawberry flavour (400g). Noted chocolate flavour too. Best before date is 2024. This week the *price is reduced further to £5.45.* So I bought another. Plenty of pouches left, so I'll be buying more. Not sure if it is just my store, more expensive online, so could be.

Posted 18-8-22:-

In Morrisons today and they are selling off (clearance) their own brand Whey protein - strawberry flavour (400g) for £7.50. So I bought one, nothing to do with the best before date as that is 2024.👍

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Thanks to Turbs:-









Food Calorie Counter & Calculator


Get the nutrition lowdown on all your meals and everything in between. Find out the calories, carbs, fat, fiber, and more in over 37,000 foods and drinks. Whether you're eating out or dining in, this tool helps you make healthy choices.




www.webmd.com


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Build a Strong, Injury Proof Body.*

Building a body that serves you in life as well as in the gym requires your training to be well rounded. Similarly, what you do outside of the gym is paramount for staying injury free. It all boils down to small, positive choices that become habits and eventually as ingrained in your life as making the morning coffee.

*Create a well-rounded plan*

Lifestyles are becoming ever more sedentary, placing limitations on the body and its ability to function. If these limitations are left unaddressed, the body will compensate by seeking out the path of least resistance, which is not always favourable. When it comes to your training, applying the correct stimulus to your body will result in improved performance across whatever sport or lifestyle choices you choose. That means incorporating:-

1. Adequate mobility training - training your muscles and joints through full ranges of motion.

2. Progressive overload - gradual improvements, while ensuring you are not overtraining yourself week on week.

3. Functional fitness - training the functional movements like a Lunge and push/pull movements.

*Develop cardiovascular fitness*

Your cardiovascular fitness is integral to your body’s ability to regulate, recover and react. It has an effect on your stress levels, nervous system response, performance and recovery. Training and developing your cardiovascular system should be high up on your priority list. That may be through longer bouts of exercise at a lower intensity, such as a hike or an easy paced bike ride, or through shorter, higher-intensity interval sessions.

*Optimise your training recovery*

The ability to regulate stress has a significant effect on your physique, readiness to perform, and the inflammation that sits in your body. If the stress needle is too far one way, the scales become imbalanced and the risk of injury or burnout is heightened tenfold. Adequate sleep (seven to eight hours per night) and a training plan that integrates sufficient recovery protocols is crucial to staying injury free.

*Nail your nutrition*

Input is quite literally output. Everything that you put into your body has a direct impact on your performance. Aim to prioritise quality whole foods that are easy to digest as a readily available energy source. Try to stay away from highly processed foods that cause greater stress on the body in the process of breaking them down. Fuelling correctly around training will both minimise your risk of injury and burnout, and speed up your recovery.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

1st September 2022.

Trained this morning on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *135lbs* *(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *135lbs* *(188lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *110lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(210lbs × 9 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, had a good strong session and enjoyed it. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am *not *currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ Quark (50% Whey/50% Casein) before training and Morrisons Whey Protein after. (38g Protein.) Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Common Bodybuilding Mistakes.*

1. Lifting Too Heavy Weight

While lifting heavy weight and pushing the limits of your body’s strength is the key to progress, it can be detrimental and dangerous if you lift what you simply are not capable of. This will leave you open to an array of injuries from muscle strains to tendon ruptures. Use a weight you can lift with good form and through the full range of motion.

2. Not warming up

Research shows that injury rates are greatly reduced by an effective warm up. Remember that the warm up needs to be specific to the movement, so progress two to three dynamic stretches on the muscle groups you will be working, followed by two warm up sets of the exercise at an intensity of about 50 to 70 per cent of the maximum weight you will be lifting.

3. Overtraining

When lifting heavy, you are damaging the muscles in order to make them regrow and rebuild stronger and more efficient than before. This rebuilding takes time, so repeatedly working the same movements and muscles can severely hinder progress. If you are new to lifting heavy, have at least 48 hours between each session.

4. Not feeling the muscles you want to work

A major component of getting the most from your exercise is having the mind muscle connection to use the muscle groups you want to use.

5. Getting your rest times wrong

The heavier the weight, the more you will recruit the central nervous system into helping lift the weight. The central nervous system will need longer to recover between sets than your muscles will. It is recommended 90 seconds for the 6-8 repetition range, two minutes for 3-6 repetition range and then three minutes or above for 1-3 repetition range.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

2-9-22

Yes again, the car rental station. Lost count the cars I cleaned throughout, though the odd one had only a driver previously so easier. Got warm and I can be in a rush with the brush and clean water on the bodywork (soap from power washer still on the car), as if it dries it can leave the car streaky, even though I power wash with clean water after. Though it's done me good, my waist is slimmer and I wasn't fat. Wasting away to a mountain I am...😋

Maybe needed next week but only one day so far, I think my friends that work there permanently know it far more work than what I signed up too. The young guy that wants to return has not been contactable but maybe on holiday. Plus a friend of mine wants the job now too, so I will be leaving shortly. I helped my friends out short notice and that's done!

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

5th September 2022.

Trained this morning on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *135lbs* *(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *135lbs* *(188lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *110lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(210lbs × 9 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, had a good strong session and enjoyed it. I know I have mentioned it before, but I love my York Multigym. It's paid for itself numerous times! Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am *not *currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Morrisons Whey Protein after and a good helping! Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Build muscle with Science!*

1. Train Legs First

Performing leg exercises at the beginning of a workout increases levels of both testosterone and growth hormone, according to Norwegian research. It is also smart to perform big multi-joint compound moves, such as squats and leg presses, near the start of your session so your muscles are fresh and you can lift as much weight as possible.

2. Prioritise Protein

You know that protein is important for muscle growth and recovery, but it can also help you keep excess weight off by helping you to control your total energy intake. A University study found that subjects who ate a daily diet consisting of only 15 per cent protein consumed 1,036 fewer calories over four days than those whose diet was 10 per cent protein. Of the extra calories, 70 per cent came from snacks.

3. Lift Heavy

Using weights close to the maximum you can lift (your one-rep max) using traditional lifts that load the spine, such as squats and deadlifts, builds bone-mineral density and prevents osteoporosis in later life. That’s according to a study which also found it will do wonders for your posture.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Orthomolecular Medicine.*

@PaulNe mentioned this within Post 754 on Page 38 of my Journal. I have had a look into it, as I cannot remember if I was aware of it in the past, well not under the title above for sure. Below is a general overview which I have condensed, but the wording is as the article I was reading in this instance. (Usually write posts in my own words.) To save me writing a thesis, if you wish to know more please look into it yourself. Cheers.

*Orthomolecular medicine* is the restoration and maintenance of health through the administration of adequate amounts of substances that are normally present in the body. An increasing number of scientific studies have been confirming the view that high doses of nutrients are therapeutic and preventive. Vitamins C and E, beta-carotene, B-complex vitamins, and coenzyme Q10 are among the many nutrients that have been shown to contribute positively to health and longevity at doses much higher than the RDA. While therapeutic levels for minerals, such as magnesium, zinc, and chromium, are much closer to the RDA, supplements beyond what is normally present in foods may still be essential for prevention and treatment of disease and slowing the aging process.

Dietary supplements, including vitamins, minerals, essential fatty acids, amino acids, flavonoids, herbs, and accessory food factors, are among the most valuable and safe substances for prevention and treatment of everyday health problems that cause discomfort and disability. It is important to take adequate doses for their full benefits. For the most benefit from dietary supplements, it is important to ignore the RDA (recommended dietary allowances) levels that are found in food and most common dietary supplements and focus on the research that shows the benefits of appropriate doses, which are often much higher than the RDA. Nutrients that are not essential but valuable as supplements include coenzyme Q10, alpha lipoic acid, GLA (gamma-linolenic acid), some non-essential amino acids, such as L-arginine, L-carnitine, and L-glutamine, and others. Additional valuable supplements, including flavonoids and other antioxidants, are found in foods which provide specific health benefits in appropriate doses. People benefit from dietary supplements because of genetic physiological and biochemical variation, exposure to environmental contaminants, free radical damage from normal metabolism, exposure to ultraviolet light or ozone, and specific medical conditions. The process of aging leads to biochemical and physiological changes that can be slowed down and sometimes reversed through the appropriate use of dietary supplements.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Stress can affect your Weight Training.*

Stress Hinders Recovery

It can be normal to feel a bit sore after a workout, but when you are stressed the effects are multiplied, as your muscles are stressed too. The mental demands of stress steal valuable resources from your body and leave you feeling more run down and tired than usual. When that is combined with a tough workout, it will leave you with nothing left in the tank and put you at greater risk of injuring yourself. In addition, when you are stressed you experience increased muscle tension, which could also cause an injury, or make any existing aches and pains worse.

Stress Distracts and Demotivates

Stress has the annoying ability to distract your mind and overwhelm your body. Apart from skewing your motivation, you will have a hard time reaching your fitness goals when your mind is elsewhere. To overcome that, remember that stress is only as big as you allow it to become. One of the most effective ways to deal with stress is mindfulness, and mindfulness combined with exercise is a sure way to help with stress management, helping to calm you down and keep you focused and motivated.

Stress Increases your Cortisol Levels

Chronic stress can affect your ability to regulate the stress hormone cortisol, which influences your metabolism, immunity, sleep rhythms and blood pressure. Unregulated cortisol levels will leave you feeling run down, tired, and subject to weight gain. Your cortisol levels will be higher when you are experiencing stress, and high levels of cortisol can slow down your metabolism, which is not good news if weight loss is your goal. Increased levels of cortisol can also make it difficult to lose body fat, especially around your stomach. Lack of sleep coupled with stress could limit your progress when it comes to reaching your fitness and weight loss goals. Sleep is essential in helping you restore your muscles after training and feeling refreshed and energised the next day. You can regulate your cortisol levels by turning in early at night and getting a proper night’s sleep.

It is not all Bad News

While stress can be bad for your workout, there is a plus side - stress can also motivate you. A slight increase in cortisol from moderate stress has proven to have a positive impact on performance. The one upside to knowing how to weather tough times is that you have experience of it previously. That results in more confidence, so rather than seeing stress as a barrier to your success, try viewing it as an obstacle you have overcome in the past, and that you will succeed in doing again.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

8th September 2022.

Trained this early morning on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *135lbs* *(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *135lbs* *(188lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *110lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(210lbs × 9 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, had a good strong session and enjoyed it. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am *not *currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Morrisons Whey Protein before training and Breakfast (muesli) after and a good helping! Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Strategies For Better Sleep!*

I have written informative posts on the subject of sleep within my Journal previously, but not seen anything like the following from an expert. Had to add it and think everyone will find it useful. Read on:-

1. Stop struggling!

Sleep is a natural biological process that cannot be controlled, and battling against it only wakes you up more! Use Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT) - the first step towards achieving better sleep, is to accept that you are awake. Once you can change the way you think and feel about not sleeping, you begin to remove the obstacles in the way of your sleep.

2. If you wake up, rest in bed!

Sleep is made up of three stages - light, deep and Rapid Eye Movement (REM) sleep. Each stage has a different job, including growth and repair, mood regulation and memory processing. Human evolution has meant you cycle between all three sleep stages every 1.5 to 2 hours and then briefly wake up to check for danger. _This explains why it is perfectly normal to wake in the night, and why you might find yourself even more awake than normal during stressful times._ How you respond to night time waking determines whether you move into a state of active wakefulness (like during the day) or remain in quiet wakefulness, the bridge state to sleep. Engaging in daytime activities such as switching on the light to read or or getting up to make a drink, will wake you up further. Choose to stay in bed and rest in a state of quiet wakefulness, which offers many benefits similar to sleep including energy conservation, repair and memory consolidation. If you do wake up in the night, accept that it is perfectly normal and try not to get frustrated!

3. Try not to worry!

Worry is one of the biggest factors stopping people from falling asleep. Research shows that when we attempt to get rid of our difficult thoughts, they unfortunately become stronger and more numerous.

4. Keep a regular sleep-wake cycle!

Keeping an irregular sleeping pattern creates an effect known as "social jetlag", whereby the brain starts to sleep and wake up at the wrong times. Going to bed and getting up at roughly the same time each night, even on the weekends, helps to keep your body clock on time and promote a strong link between bedtime and good quality sleep.

5. Be in the present!

Worrying about the past or the future will keep you awake. Focussing your attention on something in the moment, such as the movement of your breath, can therefore be helpful. Aim to notice the rise and fall of each breath moment by moment. Each time your mind wanders onto worry, practise gently returning back to focussing on the breath and the present moment. Remember, the intention is not to have an empty mind, but rather to train your skills at noticing and letting go of difficult thoughts.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Alex12340

Brian Multigym said:


> *Strategies For Better Sleep!*
> 
> I have written informative posts on the subject of sleep within my Journal previously, but not seen anything like the following from an expert. Had to add it and think everyone will find it useful. Read on:-
> 
> 1. Stop struggling!
> 
> Sleep is a natural biological process that cannot be controlled, and battling against it only wakes you up more! Use Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT) - the first step towards achieving better sleep, is to accept that you are awake. Once you can change the way you think and feel about not sleeping, you begin to remove the obstacles in the way of your sleep.
> 
> 2. If you wake up, rest in bed!
> 
> Sleep is made up of three stages - light, deep and Rapid Eye Movement (REM) sleep. Each stage has a different job, including growth and repair, mood regulation and memory processing. Human evolution has meant you cycle between all three sleep stages every 1.5 to 2 hours and then briefly wake up to check for danger. _This explains why it is perfectly normal to wake in the night, and why you might find yourself even more awake than normal during stressful times._ How you respond to night time waking determines whether you move into a state of active wakefulness (like during the day) or remain in quiet wakefulness, the bridge state to sleep. Engaging in daytime activities such as switching on the light to read or or getting up to make a drink, will wake you up further. Choose to stay in bed and rest in a state of quiet wakefulness, which offers many benefits similar to sleep including energy conservation, repair and memory consolidation. If you do wake up in the night, accept that it is perfectly normal and try not to get frustrated!
> 
> 3. Try not to worry!
> 
> Worry is one of the biggest factors stopping people from falling asleep. Research shows that when we attempt to get rid of our difficult thoughts, they unfortunately become stronger and more numerous.
> 
> 4. Keep a regular sleep-wake cycle!
> 
> Keeping an irregular sleeping pattern creates an effect known as "social jetlag", whereby the brain starts to sleep and wake up at the wrong times. Going to bed and getting up at roughly the same time each night, even on the weekends, helps to keep your body clock on time and promote a strong link between bedtime and good quality sleep.
> 
> 5. Be in the present!
> 
> Worrying about the past or the future will keep you awake. Focussing your attention on something in the moment, such as the movement of your breath, can therefore be helpful. Aim to notice the rise and fall of each breath moment by moment. Each time your mind wanders onto worry, practise gently returning back to focussing on the breath and the present moment. Remember, the intention is not to have an empty mind, but rather to train your skills at noticing and letting go of difficult thoughts.
> 
> Thanks for reading my Journal.


“Stop Struggling” If only it was that easy haha


----------



## Brian Multigym

Alex12340 said:


> “Stop Struggling” If only it was that easy haha


Hit the nail on the head mate, easier said than done! It's a good article because no doubt we have all been there within one of the strategies discussed.


----------



## Brian Multigym

9-9-22

6 hours at the car rental station. 5 cars thoroughly cleaned. Took a Suzuki Vitara back and forth to KwikFit due to a slow puncture. Delivered a new Mercedes A200 to a customer, after I had cleaned it thoroughly. What a mess it was in, it's an upmarket model with extra carpets for feet to keep the main carpet clean. People that had used it prior made a mess with snacks etc then lifted the the additional carpets to place the mess under them, so it did not look to bad when returned. So hovering was double the work. It took me a while to clean the other parts of the car's interior too, as door panels, backs of the front seats, the boot and everything else needed a good wipe down. Then there was the exterior... A Doctor had hired it prior too, hope he's better in his profession... 😨😏 Bit tired tonight so will rest up. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it and hope it helps you!

I have not added as much bodybuilding information as I used to do. I have covered a broad area already covering supplements, training, exercises, Nutrition, diet, food, health and general bodybuilding information. I have started to add more of late, have a read over the last few pages, good additional post on sleep too. Cheers.


----------



## Robbie1981

first time reading this properly brian and i must say its one of the quirkiest, random yet informative ones i have come across mate


----------



## Brian Multigym

Thanks Robbie for reading my Journal and your post is appreciated. It has took time to put the informative posts together as I used multiple sources in a lot of cases, in addition, the vast majority of the informative posts are typed too, not cut and pasted. Like you, a few have posted positive comments previously and I have had a few DM's too, again appreciated.

Thanks again mate.


----------



## Brian Multigym

11th September 2022.

Trained this early evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *135lbs* *(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *135lbs* *(188lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *110lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(210lbs × 9 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, had a good strong session and enjoyed it. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am *not *currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Morrisons Whey Protein (Whey Concentrate at about 70% protein) after training and a good helping! Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*When Not to Weight Train!*

Skipping a session sometimes is not a bad thing after all. _Sometimes a workout does more harm than good._ Read on:-

Training hard in the gym is a great way to relieve stress, release endorphins and make you feel better. Heavy exercise taxes the body, causing cortisol (the stress hormone) levels to rise significantly. The heart will also be beating fast, blood pressure will be elevated and rapid breathing will all tax the cardiovascular system. Under normal conditions with sufficient food, sleep, hydration and rest, these are all perfectly fine. However, there are times when it could cause problems:-

1. If you have had a very stressful day

Heavy exercise further stresses the body, elevating the heart rate significantly and even releasing more cortisol, the stress hormone. Long term elevated cortisol can lead to lower immune function and bone density, increased weight gain, blood pressure and cholesterol. Heavy exercise late into the evening can also affect your body’s ability to slow down into recovery mode, meaning you will not be able to recover as much overnight. Easy exercise, such as a light evening walk or stretching, is usually a much better alternative after a stressful day, it also helps prepare you for a good night’s sleep.

2. Hungover or before a drinking session

After a heavy night out, your sleep quality will be seriously compromised. Just having one unit of alcohol in your system at bedtime can delay the onset of recovery sleep by around one hour. While having just two large glasses of wine (approximately six units) late in the evening and sleeping for six hours means you may not get any recovery sleep at all, and therefore will not recover overnight. The general stress level of the body and the heart will also be high as it is dealing with removing the toxic alcohol. _If you have slept poorly, don’t put your body under even more stress with a heavy gym session.

3. _After a terrible night’s sleep

If you have slept poorly, you will not be recovered. In most cases it is best to skip the heavy session, focus on your pre bed routine and get a solid night’s sleep and workout the next day. Some people may still wish to train, but it is important to consider lowering the intensity and focus on getting a good sleep the following night.

4. If you have progressed heavy gym sessions that week

Heavy training sessions really take their toll on the central nervous system (CNS). If you have taxed the CNS severely the previous few days, it may be best to rest if you are tired, sore and not feeling 100 per cent. Even if it is in your diary to train legs, it is important to listen to your body and adjust the training plan if needed.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Alex12340

Brian Multigym said:


> *When Not to Weight Train!*
> 2. Hungover or before a drinking session


I have had decent sessions on little sleep etc, hungover though is a different story i totally agree with that one


----------



## Brian Multigym

Alex12340 said:


> I have had decent sessions on little sleep etc, hungover though is a different story i totally agree with that one


Agree mate. After I had compiled it, I was thinking of not posting it for the same reason, as I have had good sessions with not a lot of sleep and working all day. Plus I didn't want to worry anyone that reads it, if they have trained under any of the circumstances discussed, but the article is from training experts. The moral of the story is, if you are not up to it don't train, otherwise carry on!


----------



## Brian Multigym

14th September 2022.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *135lbs* *(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *135lbs* *(188lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *110lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(210lbs × 9 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, had a good strong session and enjoyed it. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am *not *currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Morrisons Whey Protein (Whey Concentrate at about 70% protein) after training and a good helping! Morrisons Nourish meal later on. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Find time to Train.*

We are too busy. For some, ‘busy’ might be defined by a 70 hour working week. It might involve family, or even both. It is widely agreed that there really are just not enough hours in the day. All this makes it crucial to find a good balance, and to really maximise the time we do have available for training. What can work:-

Plan and plan again

The first thing you need to think about is forward planning. Think about which hours you are going to train. It is important to not just map out the hours you would like to train, map out the hours you actually CAN train. Do this, and your far less likely to have to miss a session. Put simply, it is far better to complete a six hour training plan than do six hours of a ten hour training plan.

Eat well

If you are not fuelled for your sessions you will not get the best out of them, and your immune system is likely to feel the brunt of it too. So, make sure that you take time the night before to plan your meals for the next day, and when you are going to eat them relative to what time and duration you are going to train.

Be organised

If you are looking at an early morning session, or a night session, your routine should be the same. Your kit should be out and ready to put on, drinks for the session made up and in the fridge and whatever else you might need.

_A coach can provide the structure you need to keep training on track even when life’s at its busiest._

Consider a coach

When it comes to getting the best out of the training hours you have, having a coach really comes into its own. A coach and targeted training can bring about results from the time you have with absolutely nothing wasted. Coaches bring about an element of accountability, too, which means you are far less likely to ease off/miss a set when under their watchful eye or training to specific numbers.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Car rental station again tomorrow (16-9-22) but driving, finally having a nice run out. Got to pick a car up from right up the Cumberland coast, nice drive. May have to go to Carlisle too. I told my mate that is all I'll be doing, the soap in the power washer is inflaming my skin issue, so that's a good reason for them to get somebody else, they are trying, but I will be leaving. 👍 Helped them out when they were short of someone, but I have done my bit!


----------



## Brian Multigym

16-9-22

Had a great day at the car rental station because I was not at it! Driving a new Ford Tourneo automatic! It's a quite up market minibus. It is like a Ford Transit, I have driven loads on them, but not an automatic. Great day out and I was not paying for the fuel. Up to Carlisle, then across country and through the Lake District. Lovely day for it too.


----------



## Brian Multigym

17th September 2022.

Trained this early evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *135lbs* *(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *135lbs* *(188lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *110lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(210lbs × 9 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, had a good strong session and enjoyed it. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am *not *currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Morrisons Whey Protein (Whey Concentrate at about 70% protein) after training and a good helping! M&S chicken meal later on. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Cardio Myths....!!*

Read this article and thought it is a must for my Journal - Setting the record straight on some common misconceptions around cardiovascular exercise:-

1. Cardio kills muscle

One of many "bro myths". Not only is it untrue, it’s the opposite of the truth - doing cardio will in fact strengthen your ability to build muscle. By increasing blood flow, cardio makes it easier for your body to repair muscle damage, helping you feel less sore the next time you work out, thereby speeding up your training.

2. Cardio burns fat

Cardio burns calories not fat and you cannot outrun a bad diet! If your end goal is to lower body fat, monitor your diet so that you are in caloric deficit. Be aware that only doing cardio and not monitoring your food properly can burn up muscle tissue, making yourself weaker. As with any element of training, the result cannot be achieved without tailoring your diet accordingly.

3. High-intensity cardio is best

With the hype around high intensity interval training (HIIT), low intensity cardio has been long forgotten. The most important cardio we can do is 30+ minutes of the heart being at around 70 per cent of its capacity. This is not to say that HIIT is not useful, simply that it must be done correctly and must be done alongside its all important partner - low intensity training.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

19-9-22

After a good sleep and some housework, I was going to compile a few new informative posts, but I switched the TV on and watched most of the Queen's funeral from after the Westminster Abbey service. Excellent send off!


----------



## Brian Multigym

Training in the morning, been busy today and was going to train tonight but my brother called to do something for me. Legs not fully healed so would be better tomorrow actually. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

21st September 2022.

Trained this early morning on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *135lbs* *(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *135lbs* *(188lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *110lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(210lbs × 9 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Went well, had a good strong session and enjoyed it. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am *not *currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Morrisons Whey Protein (Whey Concentrate at about 70% protein) after training and a good helping! 100% lean topside of beef later on. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Five often neglected body areas in the Gym!*

Some bodybuilders, especially men, prioritise training their "mirror muscles" and neglect the less glamorous areas, but these neglected muscles deserve your attention, because they protect against injury and benefit all areas of your training.

1. Rotator Cuff (shoulder stabiliser muscles)

An injury to a rotator cuff is far from ideal. As well as negatively impacting your training, your arm movements will be heavily restricted - holding a bar on your back to squat will be out the question. Your rotator cuffs are a collection of muscles inside your shoulder joint that can be over stretched in various movements, such as bicep curls or if you over train your chest. They are small muscles, but unbelievably important. Exercises such as scapula retractions on a chest supported back row, lying Y raises and face pulls should all be regular fixtures in your routine.

2. Gastrocnemius (calf muscles)

Include calf raises into any training programme. Some bodybuilders may argue that your calf muscles are being conditioned during leg exercises, but a large majority still suffer with knee pain, achilles strains, shin splints and have poor ankle mobility. Calf specific exercises like calf raises can alleviate these issues and protect against injury if you are taking part in any impact related exercise like running, HIIT training, and so on.

3. Glutes and Hamstrings

A lot of bodybuilders fall into the trap of not fully activating their glutes when squatting. Partial squats are often caused by having poor ankles, knees and hip mechanics. It might not be what you want to read, but for a bodybuilder who sits for long periods during the day at work, loaded squatting may not be a good exercise for you. Activate the glutes during warm up activities such as hip bridges, hip mobility stretches and hip thrusts. Try to add a good hamstring warm up and conditioning exercises to your workout. Ideal choices would be Romanian deadlifts, lying hamstring machine curls and once you have built the strength up, Nordic hamstring curls. If you have access to a glute-hamstring raise machine, you are in luck as this is a great piece of equipment for your glutes and hamstrings.

4. Hip Flexors

It is recommended to work on hip flexor movements. Tight hip flexors can be related to being in a seated position for long periods of time. That is not going to help if you are wanting to perform leg raising ab exercises, or just like lifting heavy. Stretch your hip flexors and quads regularly if you suffer from tightness or lower back pain. Usually the pain resonates in tight hamstrings due to the muscle being lengthened as your pelvis is being pulled forwards, but working on your hip flexors will definitely help. Kneeling stretches are also great, and you can perform these as a variation in a warm-up before you train.

5. Thoracic Spine Mobility

Your thoracic is the largest moving part of your spine. Mobility loss in this area can occur through repetitive work related tasks, but also from gaining large quantities of muscle and working only on push and pull movements. By adding increased rotational movements and warming up with spinal twists and dynamic movements, you will aid your overall mobility and prevent against a weak walking posture. Your posture, sleep and appearance will all be greatly enhanced if you are not stiff in your spine.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Duke of Edinburgh Awards.*

DLTBB's latest posts about fell walking brought it back to me, done a lot in the past and great exercise. I progressed and completed the Duke of Edinburgh Bronze, Silver and Gold Awards. I went to Buckingham Palace for my efforts too. If you have not progressed the Awards, have a think about doing them!


----------



## Brian Multigym

*How to train when you cannot be bothered*

It is too cold, too late, or maybe you just cannot be bothered. Sometimes working out is the last thing you want to do, and when motivation wanes you need some strategies to drag yourself out the door:-

1. Stay Hydrated

Drink at least 500ml of water before you start to train. This removes that groggy or heavy feeling in the muscles which can slow you down and make you feel lethargic.
Your body has over 10 million biochemical reactions a second, which are reliant on adequate hydration, so it is time to drink up and work out.

2. Tweak your Training

When you are not in the mood to work out or going to the gym, your normal route can all seem tedious. To overcome this, make sure you regularly switch up your exercise regime to include different workouts. This will not only eliminate boredom, but keep your body guessing and accelerate results.

3. Bring Mates into the Equation

Working out with friends means you are less likely to skip your next training session. Training with a mate can also make exercise more enjoyable and motivating you to keep up the good work.

4. Put your Kit On

Simply putting on your kit can change your motivation, mindset and mood. If you are tempted to miss a workout, pack your gym bag the night before, or if possible put your gym clothes on first thing. If you look the part, there is no reason not to exercise, even if it is just for a short time. Kit which makes you feel good can also help you to push yourself harder while you are working out, so it could be time to get some new gear you actually want to wear.

5. Turn Up the Music

Music is a powerful mood enhancer that can also push you harder while you are working out. Upbeat, fast paced tracks with inspiring lyrics can help to motivate you and put you in the mood to train, and frequently updating your playlist and adding new songs can also boost motivation.

6. Be Realistic

Do not let missing one workout be the catalyst for you to miss a whole week of training. Being realistic about what you want to achieve is key, because when you start seeing results, you will be inspired to work out more and as a result stay committed to your training plan. There is no harm in setting yourself a bigger goal, but break it down into smaller goals so that you can celebrate your achievements and progress often.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Muskopia

What do you listen to whilst working out?

I start every workout with the same tune.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Muskopia said:


> What do you listen to whilst working out?
> 
> I start every workout with the same tune.


To be honest I once played a disco, so I am tainted to those records or songs. Usually have Heart or Smooth radio playing or one of those "Now that's what I call music" CD's playing. Same if I'm in my gym, there is a music system and I play the same on that too.


----------



## Muskopia

Brian Multigym said:


> To be honest I once played a disco, so I am tainted to those records or songs. Usually have Heart or Smooth radio playing or one of those "Now that's what I call music" CD's playing. Same if I'm in my gym, there is a music system and I play the same on that too.


Oh man. CDs and radio...I do kinda miss those a little bit!


----------



## Brian Multigym

Muskopia said:


> Oh man. CDs and radio...I do kinda miss those a little bit!


Do you miss cassettes? I did not mention my Panasonic portable radio cassette player, I bought it in 1994, it's an upmarket model, it has been used a lot and never let me down. It has a slide volume control and the plastic around the slide is worn with the volume being altered that much!! I record songs off the radio to this day with it...😋 I just pressed "play" and Lady Gaga and Ariana Grande - Rain on me played... 👍😎


----------



## Muskopia

Brian Multigym said:


> Do you miss cassettes? I did not mention my Panasonic portable radio cassette player, I bought it in 1994, it's an upmarket model, it has been used a lot and never let me down. It has a slide volume control and the plastic around the slide is worn with the volume being altered that much!! I record songs off the radio to this day with it...😋 I just pressed "play" and Lady Gaga and Ariana Grande - Rain on me played... 👍😎


Jesus😲

Cassettes were great....for playing with the ribbon I used to pull out as a kid!


----------



## Brian Multigym

24th September 2022.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *135lbs* *(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *135lbs* *(188lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *110lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(210lbs × 9 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Cables are stretched nicely again, but still plenty of adjustment. Session went well and enjoyed it. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am *not *currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Morrisons Whey Protein (Whey Concentrate at about 70% protein) after training. Chicken meal later on. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it and hope it helps you!

I have covered a broad area covering supplements, training, exercises, Nutrition, diet, food, health and general bodybuilding information. I have started to add more of late, have a read over the last few pages, good additional post on sleep too. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Other neglected body areas in the gym!*

Continuing on from Post 818 of my Journal, these are other body areas that can be neglected. Rotator Cuff is duplicated. Read on:-

1. Rotator Cuff

This muscle does need to be strong, so you neglect it at your peril. A weak rotator cuff can lead to injury and put you out of action for months. If you improve your shoulder stability by working this critical shoulder stabiliser you will ward off injury and increase your power output in lifts, such as the shoulder press. Try this - Cuban Press. Do this at the start of your shoulder workout with a light weight to thoroughly warm up this delicate muscle group:-

Hold a light barbell with an overhand grip at thigh height.
Raise the bar until it’s at shoulder height.
Rotate your arms so that your hands point up, keeping your biceps horizontal.
Raise the bar above your head.
Reverse the movement with control.

2. Forearms

Needed to help with your grip, strong forearms can also help the overall development of your arms and assist with many heavy compound lifts, such as pull ups and deadlifts. Without a strong grip, you will severely limit your ability to lift heavy. Try this - Collar Grip (Using the collar/clip that holds the weights from falling off the bar). Do this after your heavy sessions when your grip is already fatigued to work the forearm muscles even harder:-

Hold a barbell collar in one hand and squeeze it for two seconds.
Release and repeat 10-12 times before swapping hands.

3. Trapezius (traps)

Your trapezius muscles, or traps (either side of your spine below your neck) are responsible for neck and shoulder strength, and working them can give you an impressively wide physique. They are activated by the shrugging motion and move your scapulae (shoulder blades) up, down and back. Exercises that mimic a shrug will strengthen your upper traps, while your lower traps work in conjunction with your lats to perform pull ups and lat pull downs. Traps are important to assist in developing other muscles, such as lats and rear deltoids. Add either dumbbell or barbell shrugs into your training routine to develop these muscles. Try this - Dumbbell Shrug. During or at the end of your session perform 3 sets of 8 to 12 reps with a heavy weight to target this powerful muscle:-

Stand tall holding a heavy dumbbell in each hand, with core braced and gaze ahead.
Shrug your shoulders up towards your ears, keeping your arms passive and the dumbbells close to your sides.
Pause at the top, then return to the start.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

26-9-22

Car rental station again but driving. 👍 Drove a van to Carlisle and come back in a Vauxhall Astra. Good run out too. I noted the Astra was 5 speed only which told me it has the 82 bhp 3 cylinder engine (I know the engines), it was no ball of fire but rolled OK on the motorway. Think I have another driving job on Thursday, that will be a Peugeot 3008 GT Auto, 180bhp, so that will be nice!


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Joint pain relief remedies.*

1. Keep active

If your joint pain is causing you pain and stiffness, you may think that exercise will worsen symptoms. Yet, regardless of your age or level of fitness, exercise is one of the best ways to avoid and help soothe joint pain. However, before beginning an exercise programme you should seek advice from your GP or a medical professional who will be able to advise further on what you should or should not be doing, particularly if you are recovering from surgery.

2. Losing weight

Your hips, knees and ankles tend to take a lot of the strain when carrying your weight, so it stands to reason that being overweight can often make your joint pain worse, as it places extra strain on some of your joints.

3. Pain relief medication

If you experience regular joint pain, your GP may recommend painkillers as a way to manage your pain:-

Paracetamol - To manage your pain in the best way possible, you should always keep to the recommended dose and timings.

Non-steroid anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs) - If paracetamol fails to effectively provide relief for your joint pain, your GP may prescribe non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAID). NSAID’s are painkillers that work by reducing the inflammation around your joints. You can find some effective NSAIDs without prescription. Often they come available as a cream, which can be particularly help if you have pain in your hands or knees. This can only not help ease pain, but they can also help reduce swelling.

Opioids - Opioids are another type of painkiller that you may be prescribed by your GP, the most common being codeine. Opioids are used to help severe pain, however, their side effects can lead to symptoms such as drowsiness, nausea and constipation.

4. Hot and cold therapy

You could also look into using a hot or cold press for joint and muscle pain relief:-

Heat treatment - This can include taking a long warm shower or bath in the morning to help relieve knee pain or the relief of shoulder pain in the mornings. You could also consider an electric blanket or a heated press to avoid discomfort at night.

Cold treatment - A cold press can help relieve joint pain, swelling and inflammation. You can do this by wrapping a gel ice pack, or a good old bag of frozen veg out of the freezer, in a towel and apply it to painful joints. Avoid using ice directly on your skin.

5. Try massage

While it may not be a medically advised method, massage may help manage your joint pain and any discomfort you are experiencing. It is thought that massage is unlikely to pose any real danger to your injury, but at worst it will provide the benefit of reducing stress and improving your wellbeing.

6. Get enough vitamin C

Vitamin C helps produce collagen, one of the main elements of your joints. It also helps clear your body of free radicals, which can be harmful to your joints. One well known study into vitamin C and its links with arthritis found that people whose diets included high amounts of vitamin C had a much lower risk of arthritis progressing further. It is advisable to spread your vitamin C intake throughout the day as your body does not store vitamin C. This means that one large dose will not work as well as smaller doses of vitamin C throughout the day.

7. Add more Omega-3 to your diet

Omega-3 fatty acids are a great way to avoid inflammation and help your joints. Coldwater fish such as salmon and tuna are excellent dietary sources, however, you may need more omega 3 in your body than you can consume from eating fish. So, it may be worth introducing an Omega 3 supplement.

8. Up your calcium intake

If you do not get enough calcium in your diet, you may be more likely to have problems with joint pain, particularly if you’re older. Men and women should get 1,000 milligrams of calcium a day, 1,200 for women over 50 and men over 70. Dairy is the most famous source of calcium, but it’s also found in vegetables:-

Cauliflower
Cabbage
Brussels sprouts
Kale
Broccoli

You should speak to your GP if your joint pain or continued joint pain lasts for longer than two weeks.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

27th September 2022.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *135lbs* *(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *135lbs* *(188lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *110lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(210lbs × 9 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Session went quickly and enjoyed it. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am *not *currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Morrisons Whey Protein (Whey Concentrate at about 70% protein) after training. Chicken meal later on. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Don't think my mate @Alex12340 has noticed my comments above that I have stretched steel cables yet AGAIN trying to keep up with him...💪😋😢


----------



## Brian Multigym

*How Do Muscles Grow?*

Found this interesting and I don't think I have covered this aspect of muscle building prior in my Journal. There are key stages when it comes to breaking down muscle fibres before they can be rebuilt stronger. Read on:-

Muscles contain bundles of fibres within protective sheaths called fascia, which are themselves bundled together. The biggest bundle is the muscle itself. The next biggest is the fascicles, containing the long, single celled muscle fibres. These are then divided into myofibrils, which are divided again into myofilaments, made up from chains of sarcomeres.

1. Warm up

As your heart rate increases, blood is pumped into your muscles, warming them up and allowing them to extend fully. The blood also supplies muscle fibres with oxygen.

2. Tension

From the start of a repetition, your muscles are under tension and stretched. As a result, more blood is pumped into the protective sheaths of the muscle fibres, supplying even more oxygen and nutrients.

3. Spark

As you lift a weight, your central nervous system relays this to the nerves in the sheaths around the muscle fibres, telling the fibres to contract. Your muscles should activate in a particular sequence, which your nervous system adapts to. As you repeat the workout, your nerves get more efficient, allowing you to do more.

4. Chemical reaction

Adenosine triphosphate (ATP) is the immediate energy source for these muscle contractions. It is broken down within the body’s cells to release energy. The cells creatine, phosphate and glycogen reserves are also converted into ATP. Lactic acid is a by product of this process.

5. Burn

Once the glycogen stores in your cells have been depleted and lactic acid starts to builds up, the muscle can not work efficiently, so you have to rest. As you do so, aerobic (oxygen-based) muscle respiration occurs, processing the lactic acid back into glycogen and giving you an energy source for the next set.

6. Successful failure

As you reach failure on the last set of a given exercise, your fast twitch muscle fibres are completely fatigued. Microscopic tears occur in the myofilaments, the smallest fibre bundles in your muscles.

7. Repair and growth

Your muscles start to grow during the post workout repair process. Your body fixes the microscopic tears by adding the amino acids actin and myosin to the myofilaments, which causes them to grow. Your muscles also adapt to store more glycogen, providing more energy for next time.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

In addition to Post 833 above, there is Post 690 - Muscles in your body on Page 35 of my Journal, which is very similar and worth reading if you haven't already. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Whey Concentrate 70% (Give away)*

28-9-22

In Morrisons today and as mentioned previously they are selling off (clearance sale) their own Whey protein (Whey Concentrate at around 70% protein) strawberry flavour (400g). Noted chocolate flavour too. Best before date is 2024. This week the *price is reduced further to £3.75.* So I bought another. No pouches left currently in my store. Not sure if it is just my store, more expensive online, but worth a check in your store! 

Posted previously - 30-8-22

Morrisons are selling off (clearance sale) their own Whey protein (Whey Concentrate at around 70% protein) strawberry flavour (400g). Noted chocolate flavour too. Best before date is 2024. This week the *price is reduced further to £5.45.* So I bought another. Not sure if it is just my store, more expensive online, so could be.


----------



## Brian Multigym

29-9-22

Car rental station today but driving job. Took a Peugeot 3008 GT Auto to Preston for a new windscreen. Went for a walk with my brother while the work was carried out. Back home for 4:30pm and I could keep the car overnight. Couldn't stop driving it, the Peugeot 3008 GT Auto is a great car.

30-9-22

Car rental station again but cleaning cars × 6. Good exercise as I was dashing about due to the heavy rain. Obviously the cars are undercover when I am cleaning them. With that completed, I had 4 car deliveries. Finished for 2pm and after something to eat, down to my local 200 year old pub for a good warm up by it's lovely fire... AND a couple of well earned pints... 😋


----------



## Brian Multigym

1st October 2022.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *135lbs* *(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *135lbs* *(188lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *110lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(210lbs × 9 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Session went quickly and enjoyed it. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am *not *currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Morrisons Whey Protein (Whey Concentrate at about 70% protein) after training. Chicken meal later on. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*How to breath when weight training.*

When you are lifting weights, you are concentrating on your form and making sure you are progressing the exercise correctly. But one often overlooked factor that can heavily influence your strength training performance is your breathing. The lungfuls of air you take in before, during and after each repetition can affect how much you can lift, how long you can keep going in a set, how quickly you can recover and how well you can do the next set in less time. How to breathe when lifting weights:-

How to breathe before your Set

Your autonomic nervous system has two parts - sympathetic and parasympathetic. The sympathetic nervous system prepares your body for your fight-or-flight response (which includes activity like physical exercise), while the parasympathetic nervous system controls your rest-and-digest response. When you are lifting, you want to be in a sympathetic nervous system state, and when you're resting, you want to be in a parasympathetic state, says a certified sports and conditioning specialist. That is because when you are lifting weights, your sympathetic nervous system kicks in to release a host of hormones and chemical messengers that help enhance muscle contraction and break down glycogen (fuel) for quick use. It also increases blood flow to the muscles you are about to use. Meanwhile, you want to activate your parasympathetic during a recovery period because it slows down your heart rate, helps restore nutrients you need to do the next set of lifts and redistributes blood flow away from your muscles to remove waste that was built up during the lift. You can shift from one system to the other via your breathing. For example, you want to activate your sympathetic nervous system during your set and then your parasympathetic system between sets. If you are more sympathetic, you are going to be a little more focused on the task at hand and then if you are more parasympathetic during the rest period, you can recover a little bit faster. You may get a little more rest in the same time period. To help you transition to a more sympathetic state before you start a set, put your hands in front of your face to give yourself a focal point to look at. Then, increase your breathing a little bit, but not too much. Think about the next exercise, and have your eyes very focused. Speeding up the rate of your breathing before the set will create a more sympathetic tone. Once you increase your breathing a tad, get hold the bar and take two to three fast breaths, then do the exercise. To transition to a more parasympathetic state during your rest periods, walk around and take a few deep breaths to lower your heart rate. Inhale through your nose and forcefully exhale through your mouth.

How to breathe during a heavy low rep Set

As you are taking in fast breaths before you start a heavy set of an exercise, keep the air inside your torso as you start the lift. This activates your core and helps create intra abdominal pressure (IAP), which can help protect your back from injury. You take that last breath in and you are maintaining all that tension, at that point, what you have kind of done is make your spinal column like a full coke can. With all the pressure on the inside, it's stable and strong. So let's say you are doing a heavy squat. You breathe in as much air as you can. This creates maximum tension in your spine, then you drop down to the bottom of your squat. As you press back up, you have two options - Continue to hold the air in, or perform a forceful expiration as you hit the hardest part of the move, often, this naturally includes a grunt. When you hit your sticking point (the hardest part of the movement, where the lift begins to slow down, or you feel stuck), then through to the finish, you grunt and that is a performance enhancer that can facilitate an extra push. That extra push increases muscular contraction. If you choose to hold your breath throughout the exercise and the weight you are moving is heavy, you will likely do a Valsalva maneuver, where you exhale (grunt) against a partially closed throat, holding it in. Because you are constricting airflow as you exhale, it forces your core to work harder to push the air out. This provides that extra push. For example, you do a Valsalva maneuver when you are blowing up a balloon or straining on the toilet. Performing a Valsalva maneuver while doing a heavy lift has been shown to help lifters get the heavy weight up faster. Most people do not need to be trying the Valsalva maneuver. It creates too much pressure, a lot of CrossFit people ended up with pelvic floor issues from overdoing this move. For intermediate and beginning lifters, you do not need to do a Valsalva, but you do not want your spine to move under load either. So for a squat - tall spine, lengthen out, have a neutral pelvis. Hold that position, and then do your lift. At first, you are probably going to end up holding your breath in, which is fine. The takeaway - Holding your breath in or doing a forceful expiration is likely safer than doing the Valsalva maneuver and will help most lifters create the intra-abdominal pressure they need to keep their spine stable during a heavy lift. Take a big breath in to create intra-abdominal pressure, hold it as you descend, then push it out forcefully at the sticking point on the way up.

*Warning*
The Valsalva maneuver spikes your blood pressure. Even though that spike is very short, experts warn the maneuver can be dangerous for people with heart problems or hernias and that you should avoid doing it for more than three seconds at a time.

How to breathe during a lighter longer Set

While IAP can help you create maximum force for shorter, heavier efforts, longer sets mean you are using up oxygen and you will need more of it as the set goes on. Here are some ways you can breathe through a longer set.

1. Inhale on the way Down, Exhale on the way Up

This is called biomechanical matching, and it's similar to the techniques described above for short sets. In this case, "down" is the eccentric phase, or lowering part of a lift, while "up" means the concentric part of a lift. If you are new to lifting, you should pause and breathe at the top of the lift, because (beginners) are not good at breathing while under load. Doing this type of breathing - inhaling at the top, lowering down and exhaling on the way back up - can keep your torso stable for squats, deadlifts, bench presses and other compound moves. But you do not always need a super stiff torso. For example, if you are using machines or if you are braced externally (such as when your body is braced against a bench or pad) as with preacher curls or other isolation exercises - breathe as much as you need to breathe. Just breathe naturally during these exercises.

2. Exhale on the way Down, Inhale on the way Up

This breathing technique is called anatomical matching because it matches your anatomy. When your rib cage is expanding, such as when your legs move away from you in a leg press, you inhale. When your rib cage is being compressed, like when your knees come back toward your chest, you exhale. This can feel unnatural at first, but in some ways, it's easier. If you are trying to stand up as you are inhaling, your diaphragm is not working against that motion. For lighter exercises, like air squats, he says this may actually make a longer set feel easier. You can also try this type of breathing under heavy load, which can make you more efficient. Start with a lighter load and remember to keep your spine still. The goal is to have core stiffness while you are breathing and moving weight. If you are able to do this, you can try a heavier load. Test this out with an easier exercise and a heart rate monitor to see if it is easier for you.

3. Alternate between Mechanical and Anatomical Matching on each Set

Mechanical matching can help stiffen your spine and push through sticking points, while anatomical matching can help you have more oxygen so you can do longer sets with less spike in your heart rate. But alternating between the two - performing your first set with option 1, and your second set with option 2 - could help give you both benefits. Do one set with your breathing one way, then the next set, the other way. The idea is that you are learning how to be strong in every position.

How to breathe between Sets

Between sets, your goal is to recover and bring your heart rate down so that your body is ready for another set. To get into a parasympathetic state from a hard effort, start by breathing in and out of your mouth. As your heart rate slows down, inhale through your nose and out through your mouth. Then inhale and exhale at a fast rate through your nose, and repeat at a slower rate. One way to rest between sets is to walk around and listen to whatever your lifting music is, and to stay amped up. Or you can try placing your hand on your breast bone so you can feel your heart beating. Take deep breaths to slow down your breath. As your heart rate lowers, lengthen your inhale and exhale. By employing these parasympathetic techniques, you will start to notice that your heart rate recovery will be faster over time, which means you get more rest in the same amount of time.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*When Is the best time to Weight Train?*

I have discussed this previously within previous Posts within my Journal, but not as a single subject Post. Read on:-

We all instinctively know whether we are an owl or a lark - whether we jump out of bed with ease, or groggily hit snooze for the third time. It is known as our ‘chronotype’, and understanding it can have a profound impact, with research showing that performance variations can be as pronounced as 26 per cent over the course of a day. Your chronobiology is mostly genetic, says a senior lecturer in sport science and sport performance. The two extremes are a lark or an owl, and we all fall somewhere on that spectrum.

Exercise timing

You will never post a PB at 7am. The best time to perform for all of us is mid afternoon, when our systems - responsive heart rate, blood pressure and body temperature are all peaking. Daytime peak force is nearly always demonstrated as being highest between 4pm and 8pm, and lowest between 6am and 10am, with a difference of approximately eight per cent. It is why most sporting world records are set later in the day. _If possible, slow and steady workouts are best saved for early mornings, while strength tends to peak between 3-6pm._

Good afternoon

The reasons we are better mid afternoon are complex. Our circadian rhythms are maintained partly by a region of the brain called the suprachiasmatic nucleus (SCN), which helps regulate hormones like melatonin which, in turn, regulate the sleep/wake cycle. Our cells, including muscle cells also have molecular ‘clocks’, which can maintain a 24 hour cycle. Together, these systems maintain our physiological circadian rhythm and may also interact with the time of day we exercise. Then there is the fact that our core body and skeletal muscle temperature peak later in the day. Generally, a warmer body and muscles results in higher strength and power capacity. Finally, the hormonal rhythms of cortisol, adrenaline and melatonin, which may all influence our response to exercise at different times of the day. Add to that the simple fact that if you have just woken up you are stiffer, your range of movement is reduced and any workout will feel harder. You won’t be able to lift as much, and you have the risk of injury when you train with cold muscles and joints that have not been fuelled. That is supported by work from a University, which found somewhere between 3pm and 6pm to be optimum for physical performance and cutting risk of injury. The researchers found that muscle strength peaked between 2pm and 6pm by as much as six per cent, while joints and muscles were 20 per cent more flexible. From a cardiovascular perspective, a study found that lungs function 17.6 per cent more efficiently at 5pm compared with at midday.

Fuel in the tank

For years we have thought exercising early is the best option for fat burning, but recent science casts some doubts. For example, it’s been found that morning exercise increases the ability of muscle cells to metabolise sugar and fat, whereas working out later keeps that energy expenditure going for hours after exercise. An expert thinks there is a simple explanation to the fat burning question. He is not convinced that the difference in our fuel usage is due to the time of the day, or just our eating habits. If you are training early in the morning, the chances of you having had a decent meal are much lower. If you have eaten at 7pm the night before, then you have fasted overnight, your fuel availability will be very different to if you go for a bike ride or lift weights in the mid afternoon. Research that looked at humans found that exercise performance was substantially better - about 50 per cent on average - in the evening compared with the morning. People in the study had lower oxygen consumption while exercising in the evening compared with the morning too, making exercise more efficient. Everything points to the afternoon as our golden time, but many of us can not clock off in the middle of a workday, so the question is - should we follow our more natural rhythms, or challenge them? The evidence suggests tuning in to our personal preference and going with it. In a small study, 20 athletes performed an endurance test at six different times of the day, larks performed best in the earlier tests and owls peaked in the evening. Larks saw a seven per cent variation in their performance over the course of the day, for late types it was up to 26 per cent. The researchers agreed that the biggest factor in predicting performance was how long an athlete exercises after they would naturally wake up. Another study of 375 adults found that the greatest indicator of whether they kept up their exercise regime was timing workouts consistently, suggesting that if we exercise when it suits us and our bodies, we are more likely to stick with it. If you are forced to set the alarm for early o’clock, or the only time you can lift weights is pre work, adjust your expectations. Set realistic targets for the time of day. An expert continues that there are various ways you can do that for cardio sessions. If at your peak, for example, you run a mile every eight minutes and your heart rate is 143 bpm, you are better off running at the correct heart rate and letting the speed be whatever it is for that heart rate. If you do not have a heart rate monitor, base it on perceived levels of effort, if you want to go out for a five out of ten effort run, you will get the same benefit, it is just that you will be a bit slower at 6am, and a little bit faster at tea time. That same theory applies to weights sessions - save particularly gruelling workouts for your optimum time, somewhere in that sweet spot between 3pm and 6pm. Save your high intensity sessions, the ones that require real motivation, for the time when your heart rate matches your speed. And save your long and slow, steady sessions for early mornings. _If you have to get up to work out early, let natural light in and get some food in you as soon as possible._

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Fitness App Improving Disability Access*

Ali Jawad the British Para powerlifter is moving mountains within grassroots sport for people living with physical impairments. He is the brainchild behind the launch of a new mobile app dedicated to disability sport and fitness, which he says will “revolutionise accessibility to gyms and exercise facilities for people of all abilities.” The *Accessercise* app will become the first of its kind worldwide to plug what Jawad describes as a “gaping hole” in the disability fitness market.

Gym access for all

We want to change the way disability is perceived by local government and community sport . Ultimately, to provide greater access to community gyms for people living with impairments, but also to shift Para sport away from an afterthought and into the mainstream health and fitness market. I have to say that I have been very impressed with the improvements that have been made in recent years to the accessibility and opportunity available to people living with an impairment, especially here in the UK. However, this is not widely publicised and our hope is to provide a mobile app which puts disability sport on the map, encourages exercise facilities to showcase and enhance their resources available to their community, and makes sport truly inclusive for people of all abilities.

The Accessercise app provides a raft of unique features, including a verified directory of accessible gyms situated in the user’s location, an ability to rate the accessibility of local sports and exercise facilities, as well as dedicated podcasts, blogs and user generated content.

Only four in ten people living with impairments believes they have sufficient opportunity to be active, according to data gathered by disability sport charity Activity Alliance. Meanwhile, nine in ten people with an impairment feel that they are underserved in the app market.

We aim to revolutionise access to sports and fitness facilities with the launch of Accessercise and we hope it will become an inclusive, social hub for people living with an impairment to connect with their local fitness community like never before.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

4th October 2022.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *135lbs* *(165lbs × 8 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *135lbs* *(188lbs × 5 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *110lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(210lbs × 9 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Session went quickly and enjoyed it. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. This session I tried 200lbs on Chest Press and I know I am there, but just could not start the exercise off. Tried 188lbs that I have done before (as above) and did that alright. I will get that 200lbs!! With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am *not *currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Morrisons Whey Protein (Whey Concentrate at about 70% protein) after training. Turkey meal later on. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it and hope it helps you!

I have covered a broad area covering supplements, training, exercises, Nutrition, diet, food, health and general bodybuilding information. I have started to add more of late, have a read over the last few pages, there are excellent posts on various subjects including - How to Breath when Weight Training and What is the Best Time to Train too. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Fast Twitch and Slow Twitch Muscle Fibres.*

I have mentioned these muscle fibres within posts in my Journal previously, but this is a post solely on that subject. By the way, Twitch = Contraction. Read on:-

Human muscle fibre types can be broken down into two main types - Slow Twitch (Type I) muscle fibres and Fast Twitch (Type II) muscle fibres. Fast Twitch muscle fibres can be further categorized into Type IIa and Type IIb muscle fibres.

These distinctions seem to influence how muscles respond to training and physical activity, and each fibre type is unique in its ability to contract in a certain way. Human muscles contain a genetically determined mixture of both Slow Twitch and Fast Twitch muscle fibre types. *On average, people have about 50% Slow Twitch and 50% Fast Twitch fibres in most of the muscles used for movement.*

Slow Twitch Muscle Fibres (Type I)

Slow Twitch muscle fibres are more efficient at using oxygen to generate more adenosine triphosphate (ATP) fuel for continuous, extended muscle contractions over a long time. They work more slowly than Fast Twitch muscle fibres and can go for a long time before they fatigue. Slow Twitch muscle fibres are great at helping people run mararhons and cycle for hours.

Fast Twitch Muscle Fibres (Type II)

Fast Twitch muscle fibres use anaerobic metabolism to create fuel, they are better at generating short bursts of strength or speed than Slow Twitch muscle fibres. However, they fatigue more quickly. Fast Twitch muscle fibres generally produce the same amount of force per contraction as Slow Twitch muscle fibres, but they get their name because they are able to work more rapidly. Having more Fast Twitch muscle fibres can be an asset to sprinters because they allow you to quickly generate a lot of force.

Fast Twitch Muscle Fibres (Type IIa)

These Fast Twitch muscle fibres are also known as intermediate Fast Twitch muscle fibres. They can use both aerobic and anaerobic metabolism almost equally to create energy. In this way, they are a combination of Type I and Type II muscle fibres.

Fast-Twitch Muscle Fibres (Type IIb)

These Fast Twitch muscle fibres use anaerobic metabolism to create energy and are the Fast Twitch muscle fibres that excel at producing quick, powerful bursts of speed. This muscle fibre has the highest rate of contraction (rapid working) of all the muscle fibre types, but it also has a faster rate of fatigue and cannot last as long before it needs rest.

So what Sports are each Best for?

Slow Twitch muscle fibres (Type I) are perfect for long duration exercise performed at a low to moderate intensity. If you enjoy marathons, half marathons, 10ks, long walks or cycles; these are the muscle fibres powering you through.

Fast Twitch muscle fibres (Type IIa) are for moderate duration exercise at a higher intensity. Events like the 400m and using moderately heavy weights in an 8-12 repetition range during your resistance training will predominantly use these fibres.

Fast Twitch muscle fibres (Type IIb) are the experts at short exercise bouts at a high intensity that require that explosive production of force by the muscles. Sprinting the 100m or powerlifting are examples of the kind of sports these fibres enjoy.

General information which will help understand the above!

Your body normally uses Slow Twitch muscle fibres to power muscles first. Fast Twitch muscle fibres are mainly only used when the body needs to make sudden, more powerful movements.

Slow Twitch muscle use energy slowly and fairly evenly to make it last a long time. This helps them contract (work) for a long time, without fatiguing. Fast Twitch muscle use up a lot of energy very quickly, then get fatigued and need a break.

Slow Twitch muscle fibres use an aerobic energy system. This means that they run on oxygen. Fast Twitch muscle fibres mainly run on an energy system that does not need oxygen. This is called an anaerobic energy system.

Muscles with more Slow Twitch muscle fibres have more blood vessels. This is because they need a good and constant supply of blood and oxygen to let them work for a long time without getting fatigued. Fast Twitch muscle fibre do not need as much blood because they make their own quick source of energy.

This is an insight into the different muscle fibres and the information is from multiple sources, written in my own words. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Year One.*

Just noticed my Journal is one year old. It's took some compiling and I, and hope others, have learnt about areas of bodybuilding and fitness I/we didn't bother investigating previously.

In addition, I am stronger so that's a plus point too!

Thanks for reading it everyone. 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym

6-10-22

Car rental station today, went to pick up a VW Golf that needs a new windscreen and ended up getting plenty of exercise cleaning a few cars to my normal professional standards.... 😯 One was a mess. Fuelled another (nice filling a car and just use a company card swiped at the till to pay). Then I took the VW Golf for the rest of the day after I cleaned it (thought I'd have it clean for the journey ahead) and the fact it will not be a lot of work to clean after the new windscreen is fitted. A rental customer is waiting...

7-10-22

Setting off early to take the VW Golf to Carlisle for it's new windscreen, I have to wait for the car and then get it back to the rental station for a new customer. Shortage of rental cars, as I have said previously, rental companies can't buy many new cars currently. Sure they have bought excellent second hand of late. Hoping that will be it today, but something will be needed to be done when I get back...


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Year Two.*

New Journal title for the start of Year Two:-

Brian's Journal & 💪 Information

I will continue to add information, maybe not at the rate originally.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Tenzing Natural Energy Drink*

My original Post *a year ago* (Page 1 of my Journal) on Tenzing:-

Energy drink I use is Tenzing. Natural energy from plants. You don't get the energy crash like you do with drinks full of synthetic caffeine, artificial mood boosters and sugar.

Tenzing is all natural, made purely from plants, including Indian gooseberries, green coffee, green tea, guarana and lemon. It also contains Himalayan rock salt, which is one of the best options to keep your electrolyte levels balanced so you stay hydrated before, during and after exercise. Packed also with vitamin C, a natural fuel for energy production. 50 calories a can.

*A year on:-*

There is a new *Tenzing - Rasberry and Yuzu*

Purely from plants. Ingredients - Sparking water, Beet and Fruit sugar, British Raspberry and Lemon Juice, Herbal extracts - Acerola and Yuzu, Caffeine from Green Coffee, Green Tea, Electrolytes from Himalayan Rock Salt and Vitamin C from Acerola. Natural flavourings. 50 calories a can.

Tescos and Morrisons definitely sell it at £1.45 a can. You can still buy the original described above. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

8th October 2022.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *135lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *135lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *110lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Thought I would start Year Two of my Journal with some outright strength! What a session. It must have been the Tenzing and extra strength Ashwagandha the last few weeks! Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. Increases in weight this session in bold (red). Last session I tried 200lbs on Chest Press and I know I am there, but just could not start the exercise off. This session I went for one of the fits of strength I have had in the past. I syked myself up with deep quick breaths and went for it, the cables stretched and the 200lb weight lifted for 3 repetitions. Did it! Standing Calves surprised me, at 165lbs I did 20 repetitions so I upped the weight again and did 176lbs for 8 repetitions. Finally DeadLift, I knew I would do it, the Full Weight Stack on my Multigym, the cables stretched and FINALLY the whole Stack lifted for 6 repetitions. 😂 I was after! That darn Weight Stack has looked to me to lift it for over two years and now it's beaten! 💪💯 Lat Pull Down I have had to leave, as to up the weight on that exercise is more than my own weight. Even though I could do the exercise at 154lbs I was initially just lifting myself up and there is no body hold on my Multigym but the seat backrest and I don't want to damage it. What does get to me is, I'm just a 11 stone muscular skinny bodybuilder that's stronger but the scales don't move much... 😢 I thought what is going on here, then I remembered something a Doctor mentioned about my height, thinking he's wrong. So I stood against a wall and marked my height and measured, I'm shocked, I am 2" shorter to my younger bodybuilding days at 5' 6".... You do shrink from 30 years old I have checked today! So 11 stone at that height probably isn't to bad! With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am *not *currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Morrisons Whey Protein (Whey Concentrate at about 70% protein) after training. Turkey meal later on. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Hope my mate @Alex12340 checks out my latest effort, even though he's ahead of me on lifts 😢, I'm not letting him escape....😋😉

Just thinking mate, with that Deadlift effort of 220lbs + my own weight of 154lbs, I'll be starting with a great weight on a Leg Press machine at my gym, which has three. I'll be looking to get back there next year... Cheers.


----------



## Alex12340

Brian Multigym said:


> Hope my mate @Alex12340 checks out my latest effort, even though he's ahead of me on lifts 😢, I'm not letting him escape....😋😉
> 
> Just thinking mate, with that Deadlift effort of 220lbs + my own weight of 154lbs, I be starting with a great weight on a Leg Press machine at my gym, which has three. I'll be looking to get back there next year... Cheers.


Onwards and upwards mate! Well done 💪


----------



## Brian Multigym

Alex12340 said:


> Onwards and upwards mate! Well done 💪


Cheers mate. In part, it was you that made me go for the heavy weight, as because of my age, I was going to train with lighter weight and more repetitions. Obviously I may have tried heavy weight to see where I was, but you started me on that path. Thanks Alex. Today has been great lifting that Full Stack!


----------



## Brian Multigym

Just weighed myself on a better set of scales and I'm just under 11 stone... 😕 I want to be over 11 stone, so as Alex said - Onwards and Upwards ➡⬆


----------



## Brian Multigym

Currently Online







www.uk-muscle.co.uk


----------



## Brian Multigym

9-10-22

Discussing my Full Body Routine as above (Post 848)

Plan for the next training session is to up the weight (weight in bold - black) and reduce the repetitions I am currently progressing to those qouted on all exercises within my Full Body Routine where I use lighter weight. It is time for a weight increase. I just normally press on and add more repetitions, but it needs an update.

On individual muscles I don't bother with a maximum weight (weight in bold - green) and less repetitions as it would probably be only +10lbs on those exercises. That is why I was surprised today with Standing Calves... I don't know why I added that exercise in the first place, as all the other exercises I progress for maximum weight (weight in bold - green) with less repetitions use multiple muscles. I am to keep it at that as I don't want any injuries.

I know Leg Extensions will be a bit harder to increase as there are no handles and I have to hold on to the Multigym seat to progress that exercise. Again, I don't want to damage my Multigym. I will have a go though. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Now it's October, I would normally be going down my local pub for a lovely protein and vitamin packed Sunday roast, the landlady is a fantastic cook. She has stopped cooking them...😢 I'll be wasting away to a mountain... 😨😋 Hey @Alex12340 is your mother a good cook... 🙌😉


----------



## Brian Multigym

10-10-22

Car rental station again, all day, cleaning 5× cars, collections and deliveries. Plenty of exercise! Brought an MG Auto home as back tomorrow. Hopefully have a new Mercedes A200 Auto for free for three days with a voucher I have for the weekend....👌

Training again will be Wednesday.


----------



## Brian Multigym

11-10-22

Car rental station again, cleaned cars × 4 and some office work as my mate went to the Doctors. Brought a VW Transporter home and used it for some shopping. It is just serviced but a fault popped up on the dash as I was using it, so I stopped and checked everything under the bonnet, all was OK. So I thought it would clear after starting it 3 times, and it did. Nothing wrong, just some sensor going over the top! Tired tonight and back again tomorrow.


----------



## Brian Multigym

12-10-22

Car rental station again, cleaned cars × 4, deliveries and collections. Still got the VW Transporter.


----------



## Brian Multigym

12th October 2022.

Trained this early evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *145lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *145lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *165lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *180lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Thought I would start Year Two of my Journal with some outright strength! Not a brilliant session. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. Increases in weight this session in bold (red). I could only increase the weight on the exercises with a weight in bold (red). On all other exercises I felt weak today and I did not want to push it. I have been using all those muscles all week at the car rental station. I will have another increase the weight session in the near future. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am *not *currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Morrisons Whey Protein (Whey Concentrate at about 70% protein) after training. Chicken meal later on. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

13-10-22

Car rental station again, cleaning cars × 6. Plenty of exercise... 👍 That was it today. Took a up market Suzuki Vitara for free for 3 days instead of the Mercedes. I'd driven the Suzuki before and had taken to it. It was there today so I changed my mind. Glad I did, it's a great car, 140 bhp which surprised me, goes well. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

15th October 2022.

Trained this early evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *145lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *145lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *165lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *180lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Enjoyed the training session and it went well. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. Last training session I tried to increase the weights on all these exercises but had to leave it, as on the night as I felt weak and I normally don't feel like that. I had been using all those muscles all week at the car rental station, which will not have helped. I did increase the weight on four exercises though. I will have another increase the weight session in the near future. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am *not *currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Morrisons Nourish meal after training. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

14-10-22 to 16-10-22

Out and about this weekend in my free rental car with plenty of walking. Tired tonight, but some of that will be the driving, I've done 1,200 miles.


----------



## Brian Multigym

17-10-22

Car rental station again. Cleaned the Suzuki Vitara I used over the weekend and ended up thoroughly cleaning 11 cars in total. That's my cardio for a few days! Should not be needed now for a while. 🙌 Training tomorrow.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it and hope it helps you!

I have covered a broad area covering supplements, training, exercises, Nutrition, diet, food, health and general bodybuilding information. I have started to add more of late, have a read over the last few pages, there are excellent posts on various subjects including - Fast Twitch and Slow Twitch Muscle Fibres. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

18-10-22

Went to the car rental station for a chat with my mate and ended up cleaning one car and then the Ford Tourneo Minibus I have mentioned prior, it's an automatic. That took a while as under the seats is not closed off, so I had to hoover the whole floor by getting under all the seats too...😬 I wasn't there long but with the 11 cars I tended to yesterday, my back is a bit sore. I may have a light training session tonight, I'll see how the back feels.


----------



## Brian Multigym

18th October 2022.

Trained this early evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *145lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *145lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *165lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *180lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Trained with slightly lighter weight due to my back being sore from cleaning 14 vehicles. Enjoyed the training session and it went well. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. A previous training session I tried to increase the weights on all these exercises but had to leave it, as on the night as I felt weak and I normally don't feel like that. I had been using all those muscles all week at the car rental station, which will not have helped. I did increase the weight on four exercises though. I will have another increase the weight session in the near future. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am *not *currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Eggs and chicken sandwiches after training. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

19-10-22

My back muscles are sore today and thankfully I am not at the car rental station. I can get about alright but need to be careful as I have pulled it a few times over time.


----------



## Brian Multigym

20-10-22 and 21-10-22

Car rental station both days, few hours on the 20th and all day today. The usual - checking fluid levels, tyres, thoroughly cleaning the cars/vans inside and out, fueling the cars not full and deliveries. Had a VW Golf over night on the 20th. Resting up the rest of today. Training will be on Sunday now.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

Brian Multigym said:


> 20-10-22 and 21-10-22
> 
> Car rental station both days, few hours on the 20th and all day today. The usual - checking fluid levels, thoroughly cleaning the cars/vans inside and out, fueling the cars not full and deliveries. Had a VW Golf over night on the 20th. Resting up the rest of today. Training will be tomorrow.


How old are you Brian?


----------



## Brian Multigym

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> How old are you Brian?


I'm over 60 years old mate, but don't feel it. I just state over 60 years old as I would rather forget! I have stated the same within my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

22-10-22

Should train today but legs are still a bit sore, haven't fully healed up due to the car rental work and squatting down at times cleaning the vehicles.

Definitely training Sunday though - 💪💯😋


----------



## Brian Multigym

23rd October 2022.

Trained this early afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *145lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *145lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *165lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *180lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Enjoyed the training session and it went well. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. A previous training session I tried to increase the weights on all these exercises but had to leave it, as on the night as I felt weak and I normally don't feel like that. I had been using all those muscles all week at the car rental station, which will not have helped. I did increase the weight on four exercises though. I will have another increase the weight session in the near future. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. 100% lean Topside of Beef in wholemeal buns and yogurt after training. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

24-10-22

Car rental station again, only cleaned two cars as cars due back today were not there. Customers had extended the hire period. So we had only four cars for nine bookings. Some disappointed customers today. No better tomorrow and I will not be there. Shortage of new cars is causing this issue. So not much cardio progressed today, though the Citroen C3 needed the full makeover....

Will be on a driving job on Wednesday to Preston. ✔

Rest of today I'm going for a 8 mile walk in a nice area. ✔💯

Edited - walked that far I've got the odd blister.... Good though!


----------



## Brian Multigym

25-10-22

Tending to my blisters.. 😏💯 Not happy as I have completed a 44 mile charity walk numerous times in the past without a blister, but I was better prepared then. Rest day today.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

Brian Multigym said:


> 25-10-22
> 
> Tending to my blisters.. 😏💯 Not happy as I have completed a 44 mile charity walk numerous times in the past without a blister, but I was better prepared then. Rest day today.


Gotta stop wearing those new stilettos out on walks Brian.
Stick to the trainers mate they’re so much more comfortable!


----------



## TankSlapp

Brian Multigym said:


> 25-10-22
> 
> Tending to my blisters.. 😏💯 Not happy as I have completed a 44 mile charity walk numerous times in the past without a blister, but I was better prepared then. Rest day today.


I've developed callouses (corns) on my feet from all of the walking I do. They can hurt if I don't keep on top of them and try to file them down once in a while.

Must add new boots to my list of things to get


----------



## Brian Multigym

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Gotta stop wearing those new stilettos out on walks Brian.
> Stick to the trainers mate they’re so much more comfortable!


Was wearing trainers, so no chance with stilettos... 😂


----------



## Brian Multigym

TankSlapp said:


> I've developed callouses (corns) on my feet from all of the walking I do. They can hurt if I don't keep on top of them and try to file them down once in a while.
> 
> Must add new boots to my list of things to get


I've had the odd corn, just one now and it can be painful but I cut it down with a sharp implement. Corns are hard to get rid of as the centre is hard skin and deeper than the surrounding hard skin. It is that centre that presses on a nerve to create the pain I'm led to believe. I'm thinking of getting a professional to get rid of it. They have all the tools. Had one previously and a professional had it gone in no time. They know how far to cut the hard skin away and in no time I could get a hold of the hard centre of the corn and pull it out, that was it gone!


----------



## Brian Multigym

*The Anatomy Of Your Abs*

Bodybuilders often talk about training for six packs and looking ripped, but do you actually know what is going on under there? Let's take a closer look at the anatomy of your abs so you can understand the six pack!

The six pack is the rectus abdominus, a paired muscle that runs vertically on each side of the abdomen, separated in the middle by a band of connective tissue called the linea alba, or white line. This line, and those that run horizontally across the muscle, create the six distinct parts of a six pack.

The six pack is an important postural muscle responsible for flexing your spine forwards. It also assists with breathing, stabilises the torso during exercise and protects your internal organs from impact.

When thinking about the anatomy of your abs, you might think that we are only talking about those with a visible six pack. This is not the case, everyone has a six pack, but most people cannot see theirs for one simple reason - it is hidden under a layer of fat. When you target your abs in strength workouts, particularly your six pack or rectus abdominus muscles, over time these muscles will become more defined and visible, eventually emerging as a distinct six pack.

Abs Anatomy - The Science Behind The Six Pack

Your abdominals perform three main functions, or four, if you count making your body look better without a top on. They stabilise your body, keeping your trunk solid when external forces act on it, they are responsible for forward bending and rotational movements, and they control side bending and back extension.

What are the parts of your abs? These are the four main muscles in the group:-

1. Transversus abdominis - This deep lying muscle runs across your torso from side to side, holding your ribs in place and stabilising your pelvic area. These muscles are under the six pack and help to pull your abdominal wall inwards.

2. Internal obliques - Your internal obliques lie on top of the transversus abdominus. These run upwards from your hip, allowing you to bend, rotate to the sides and resist rotation.

3. External obliques - The external obliques lie above the internal obliques, running in the opposite direction. They work alongside the others to bend, rotate your torso and resist rotation.

4. Rectus abdominis - This sheet of muscle is separated into segments, giving you the classic six pack look when you have burned off body fat. These muscles are in front of your stomach and are activated when you do crunches.

Me - Abs training is typically the one area left out of a routine by bodybuilders. Abs get trained progressing your weight lifting routine, but if you want a six pack, add abs training to your routine! The write up above is from multiple sources. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## TankSlapp

Brian Multigym said:


> I've had the odd corn, just one now and it can be painful but I cut it down with a sharp implement. Corns are hard to get rid of as the centre is hard skin and deeper than the surrounding hard skin. It is that centre that presses on a nerve to create the pain I'm led to believe. I'm thinking of getting a professional to get rid of it. They have all the tools. Had one previously and a professional had it gone in no time. They know how far to cut the hard skin away and in no time I could get a hold of the hard centre of the corn and pull it out, that was it gone!


Yup, they certainly go bloody deep.

It was my own fault for going cheap on a pair of boots last year. I persevered with them for too long when I should have binned them.

Never again!!


----------



## Brian Multigym

26-10-22

Car rental station again, but a driving job, may as well do it as there are no cars to deal with...! The car I am driving is a MG Auto and I'm taking it to a dealer in Preston. The Infotainment system needs a reboot, as currently there is no radio, air conditioning, sat nav or phone connection. Known fault. Thankfully you can put the heater on by increasing/decreasing the heat output by a two way switch. ✔

Training tonight. ✔


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it and hope it helps you!

I have covered a broad area covering supplements, training, exercises, Nutrition, diet, food, health and general bodybuilding information. I have started to add more of late, have a read over the last few pages, there are excellent posts on various subjects including - Anatomy of your Abs. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

26th October 2022.

Trained this early evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *145lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *145lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *165lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *180lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Enjoyed the training session and it went well. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. A previous training session I tried to increase the weights on all these exercises but had to leave it, as on the night as I felt weak and I normally don't feel like that. I had been using all those muscles all week at the car rental station, which will not have helped. I did increase the weight on four exercises though. I will have another increase the weight session in the near future. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am *not* currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. M&S Protein Shake after training. Chicken meal later on. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*University has discovered the Key to Muscle Growth!*

Researchers from a UK University have crunched all the key pieces of data to reveal the hidden mathematical formula behind muscle hypertrophy. Not very much is known about why or how exercise builds muscles. There is a lot of anecdotal knowledge and acquired wisdom, but very little in the way of hard or proven data. To sift fact from fiction, the researchers used theoretical biophysics to construct a mathematical model for the best way to achieve muscle growth.

The researchers analysed everything from repetitions to recovery times, but the most important factor was a little known component of muscle fibre known as titin - a key protein responsible for generating the chemical signals which trigger muscle hypertrophy. *The researchers revealed that there is an optimal weight loading which maximises this titin response and this magic number seems to be around 70 per cent of your one repetition maximum.*

The research offers a physiological basis for the idea that muscle growth mainly occurs at 70 per cent of the (your) maximum load, which is the idea behind resistance training. Lift less than 70 per cent and you may not activate a high enough titin response to spark new muscle growth, but lift much higher and your muscles become too exhausted to signal titin efficiently. Hitting 70 per cent of your one repetition maximum for three sets of 10 repetitions seems to be the best method. The researchers believe that this mathematical model could form the basis of new training software which can help bodybuilders hit the right numbers every time they lift.

Me - So you do not need to strain or injure yourself to build extra muscle, this was known previously, but maybe not as low as 70% of your one repetition maximum. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Titin (from Post 884 above)*

The giant protein titin organizes the structure of muscle and gives them elasticity. 

Titin is the largest protein chain in your body, with more than 34,000 amino acids.

Titin is the largest protein in the human body, which is well known as a molecular spring in muscle cells and scaffold protein aiding myofibrillar assembly.

Titin is a protein that in humans is encoded by the TTN gene. Titin is a giant protein, greater than 1 µm in length, that functions as a molecular spring that is responsible for the passive elasticity of muscle.

The above is from multiple sources. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

28-10-22

Car rental station today and will be checking and thoroughly cleaning cars for pick up today and Monday. Checking includes all fluid levels and tyres - might not have mentioned this prior. All the cars were out this week, so I'll get plenty of cardio fitness today progressing a professional service now the cars are back. 💪✔


----------



## Robbie1981

Brian Multigym said:


> 28-10-22
> 
> Car rental station today and will be checking and thoroughly cleaning cars for pick up today and Monday. Checking includes all fluid levels and tyres - might not have mentioned this prior. All the cars were out this week, so I'll get plenty of cardio fitness today progressing a professional service now the cars are back. 💪✔


checking tyres for pressure or tread depth brian? remember to perform your checks when tyres are cold


----------



## Brian Multigym

Robbie1981 said:


> checking tyres for pressure or tread depth brian? remember to perform your checks when tyres are cold


Both mate, thanks, but I know the tyres should be cold as I worked on cars for years at a garage in my spare time. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Brian Multigym

29th October 2022.

Trained this early afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *145lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *145lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *165lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *180lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Had a Tenzing natural energy drink prior, so enjoyed the training session and it went well. Tenzing natural energy definitely helps me! Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. A previous training session I tried to increase the weights on all these exercises but had to leave it, as on the night as I felt weak and I normally don't feel like that. I had been using all those muscles all week at the car rental station, which will not have helped. I did increase the weight on four exercises though. I will have another increase the weight session in the near future. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am *not* currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Arla 20g Protein yogurt after training. 100% lean Topside of Beef on wholemeal bread later on. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*ARLA Protein Yogurts*

I have bought a few of these of late. One pot contains 20g of protein. Nutritional information per pot (200g) is:-

Calories = 144
Fat = 0.4g (saturates = 0.2)
Carbohydrates = 13g (sugars =12g)
Protein = 20g

There are numerous flavours but I bought blueberry. There is blueberry added and the flavour is natural. They are thick like the Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ quarks I have written about previously. Again, like the Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ quarks, these ARLA Protein Yogurts are 4 for £3 permanently in Morrisons. Is is quite a saving actually. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## TankSlapp

I used to eat a lot of ARLA protein cottage cheese, but the local Asda stopped stocking it a couple of years ago.

It was lovely. Much creamier with a better texture that normal cottage cheese, but I haven't seen it anywhere for ages.


----------



## Brian Multigym

TankSlapp said:


> I used to eat a lot of ARLA protein cottage cheese, but the local Asda stopped stocking it a couple of years ago.
> 
> It was lovely. Much creamier with a better texture that normal cottage cheese, but I haven't seen it anywhere for ages.


I will have a look in Morrisons next time I am in. I used to go through tubs of (Tesco) low fat cottage cheese years ago with my training, but haven't bothered with it for ages. I will check out Morrisons as they seem to stock a lot of ARLA products and you have me interested in it again... ✔


----------



## Brian Multigym

31-10-22

Car rental station again. 8 cars thoroughly checked and cleaned inside and out - like new! That's my cardio for the day, as I always brush the whole car's bodywork using clean water after I apply the soap with the power washer. Power washer's do not removed all dirt and three of the cars were black.... 😥 They need the brush or the look bad when dried... 2 collections also from different areas of the town. Possibly back tomorrow.

They are to advertise for a new person shortly! ✔💯


----------



## Brian Multigym

Further to Post 892 above, Morrisons do not stock or sell ARLA Protein Cottage Cheese, well my store does not. Checked the refrigerators and asked a manager. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

1-11-22

Car rental station again. Only two cars to check and clean, BUT the third was the luxury minibus....😥 Luckily, I had hoovered under the seats etc last time so not much hoovering to do. Still needed wiping down inside though with a cleaner. Then cleaning the outside and the colour is white.... 😥 So I had to use the brush on it after applying the soap. Anyway it looks brand new now with my efforts. ✔ I like driving it as it is an automatic (mentioned this before).

Possibly training tonight, but may rest up after all the cardio I have had the last few days at the rental station. If not today, definitely tomorrow! 💪💯


----------



## TankSlapp

Do you track your step count?

It would be interesting to find out how much daily activity you do cleaning all of these cars.


----------



## Brian Multigym

TankSlapp said:


> Do you track your step count?
> 
> It would be interesting to find out how much daily activity you do cleaning all of these cars.


I don't, but when you get a few cars and some are quite bad inside and out, it is a lot of work and even though I do it easily, it does take it out of you to a point. Odd times I have to leave my weight training to the next day. I have checked and cleaned inside and out 14 cars over a fair number of hours, but I class it as a cardiovascular effort.


----------



## TankSlapp

Brian Multigym said:


> I don't, but when you get a few cars and some are quite bad inside and out, it is a lot of work and even though I do it easily, it does take it out of you to a point. Odd times I have to leave my weight training to the next day. I have checked and cleaned inside and out 14 cars over a fair number of hours, but I class it as a cardiovascular effort.


That's definitely a good workout. Would be interesting to find out how much activity it actually is.


----------



## Brian Multigym

TankSlapp said:


> That's definitely a good workout. Would be interesting to find out how much activity it actually is.


It is a good workout. I have a FitBit but never use it as I never wear a watch... 😏

Will have to check out the activity sometime. Leave it with me.


----------



## Brian Multigym

2nd November 2022.

Trained this early morning on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *145lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *145lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *165lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *180lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Had a Tenzing natural energy drink prior, so enjoyed the training session and it went well. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. A previous training session I tried to increase the weights on all these exercises but had to leave it, as on the night as I felt weak and I normally don't feel like that. I had been using all those muscles all week at the car rental station, which will not have helped. I did increase the weight on four exercises though. I will have another increase the weight session in the near future. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am *not* currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Arla 20g Protein yogurt after training. Morrisons Nourish chicken meal later on. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*ARLA Protein Yogurts*

I have bought a few more of these of late. One pot contains 20g of protein. Nutritional information per pot (200g) is:-

Calories = 144
Fat = 0.4g (saturates = 0.2)
Carbohydrates = 13g (sugars =12g)
Protein = 20g

I bought strawberry this time and blueberry is better. Thought I would mention this. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it and hope it helps you!

I have covered a broad area covering supplements, training, exercises, Nutrition, diet, food, health and general bodybuilding information. I have started to add more of late, have a read over the last few pages, there are excellent posts on various subjects including - University has discovered the Key to Muscle Growth! This is worth a read. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

3-11-22

Car rental station again. There are cars back that need the treatment for tomorrow and Monday of next week. Edited later - 5 cars dealt with today and one collection. Took a Peugeot 208 VTi home as back there tomorrow. Hired the same car on a free weekend voucher end of January and it's done 11,000 more miles since then.

Tired tonight, catches up with you the car rental work.


----------



## Robbie1981

wear the fitbit for a day in work brian would be v interested to see your expenditure at the rental station


----------



## Brian Multigym

Robbie1981 said:


> wear the fitbit for a day in work brian would be v interested to see your expenditure at the rental station


I will do that, but my FitBit needs sorting as I have not used it in ages. My only worry is that when it is on, my arms are going ten to the dozen with the hoover, cloth and spray, the power washer and brush and I'm wondering how it will record all that..?

Edited - I forgot to mention the cloth and spray on the car's interior.


----------



## Robbie1981

Brian Multigym said:


> I will do that, but my FitBit needs sorting as I have not used it in ages. My only worry is that when it is on, my arms are going ten to the dozen with the hoover, the power washer and brush and I'm wondering how it will record all that..?


god knows mate but im sure it will pick plenty up that would be interesting to see


----------



## TankSlapp

Brian Multigym said:


> I will do that, but my FitBit needs sorting as I have not used it in ages. My only worry is that when it is on, my arms are going ten to the dozen with the hoover, the power washer and brush and I'm wondering how it will record all that..?


It will, but they are activity trackers, not just specifically step-count trackers.

It would be worth measuring, just to get a feel of how much you are moving about each day IMO.


----------



## Brian Multigym

TankSlapp said:


> It will, but they are activity trackers, not just specifically step-count trackers.
> 
> It would be worth measuring, just to get a feel of how much you are moving about each day IMO.


I forgot to mention the cloth and spray on the cars interior too... I will dig out my FitBit and sort it out. Leave it with me.


----------



## Brian Multigym

4-11-22

Car rental station again. Checked and cleaned 9 cars and then deliveries. After this I went to my local pub and drank a fair few pints of Guinness.

Should have trained today (5-11-22) though it wasn't the Guinness that stopped me, I just felt I needed more rest. Training early morning on the 6th November.


----------



## train2win

Brian Multigym said:


> 4-11-22
> 
> Car rental station again. Checked and cleaned 9 cars and then deliveries. After this I went to my local pub and drank a fair few pints of Guinness.
> 
> Should have trained today (5-11-22) though it wasn't the Guinness that stopped me, I just felt I needed more rest. Training early morning on the 6th November.


Guinness is the healthiest thing out of a draft tap you could choose, no harm done.

Plenty of vitamins and iron 👊🏻💪🏻


----------



## TankSlapp

Brian Multigym said:


> 4-11-22
> 
> Car rental station again. Checked and cleaned 9 cars and then deliveries. After this I went to my local pub and drank a fair few pints of Guinness.
> 
> Should have trained today (5-11-22) though it wasn't the Guinness that stopped me, I just felt I needed more rest. Training early morning on the 6th November.


Nothing wrong with having the odd day to let your hair down.

IMO, this training malarkey should compliment your lifestyle, not be the sole purpose to exist. We ain't making a living out of this 👍


----------



## PaulNe

Do the speedos come out when you're on the guiness Brian


----------



## Brian Multigym

TankSlapp said:


> Nothing wrong with having the odd day to let your hair down.
> 
> IMO, this training malarkey should compliment your lifestyle, not be the sole purpose to exist. We ain't making a living out of this 👍


Agree. I'll not be giving it up that is for sure.


----------



## Brian Multigym

PaulNe said:


> Do the speedos come out when you're on the guiness Brian


No mate, they have gathered dust for years.... Glad I don't own a gimp suit though...😋


----------



## Brian Multigym

6th November 2022.

Trained this early morning on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *145lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *145lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *165lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *180lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Had a Tenzing natural energy drink prior, so enjoyed the training session and it went well. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. A previous training session I tried to increase the weights on all these exercises but had to leave it, as on the night as I felt weak and I normally don't feel like that. I had been using all those muscles all week at the car rental station, which will not have helped. I did increase the weight on four exercises though. I will have another increase the weight session in the near future. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, car rental station and extra cardio, I am *not* currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Arla 20g Protein yogurt after training. Chicken meal later on. Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

7-11-22

Car rental station again, 5 cars checked and cleaned, 2 cars taken for fueling and 2 for deliveries. Rested up after. Will be needed again this week sometime. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

9th November 2022.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *145lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *145lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *165lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *180lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Had a Tenzing natural energy drink prior, so enjoyed the training session and it went well. Today I used lighter weight than stated above and did more repetitions, just felt that is what I wanted to do for a change. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. A previous training session I tried to increase the weights on all these exercises but had to leave it, as on the night as I felt weak and I normally don't feel like that. I had been using all those muscles all week at the car rental station, which will not have helped. I did increase the weight on four exercises though. I will have another increase the weight session in the near future. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house and the car rental station, I am *not* currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Two eggs with a dip and chicken on wholemeal bread after training (40g+ protein). Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

11-11-22

Car rental station again. Don't currently know the number of cars that require attention. Was not required on the 10-11-22. On the 11-11-22 I sorted and cleaned 9 cars. Two deliveries and a collection too. The rental station has had a delivery on some new cars, but not enough! I worked hard and enjoyed it. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

12-11-22

Should have trained today, but still a bit sore from the previous session and the work at the car rental station. Training now tomorrow (Sunday). Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

13-11-22

Decided to have another rest day, training definitely tomorrow. Not had a break off training for years, so an extra day won't harm. Not at the car rental station tomorrow either, all cars dealt with on Friday for Monday's customers. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

A young lady I know that trains with weights and has done well in a bodybuilding competition is to read my Journal. She should get something out of it, I hope. Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it and hope it helps you!

I have covered a broad area covering supplements, training, exercises, Nutrition, diet, food, health and general bodybuilding information. Need to start to add more but been out and about recently when I would normally be adding bodybuilding information. Cheers.


----------



## monkeybiker

Brian Multigym said:


> 25-10-22
> 
> Tending to my blisters.. 😏💯 Not happy as I have completed a 44 mile charity walk numerous times in the past without a blister, but I was better prepared then. Rest day today.


Might be the boots or the socks. I find woolly socks are good as they let your feet breathe.


----------



## Brian Multigym

monkeybiker said:


> Might be the boots or the socks. I find woolly socks are good as they let your feet breathe.


Thanks, it could be the trainers I have, I'm going to buy a better pair and socks.


----------



## Brian Multigym

14th November 2022.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *145lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *145lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *165lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *180lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Did not have a Tenzing natural energy drink prior, but enjoyed the training session and it went well after an extra day rest. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. A previous training session I tried to increase the weights on all these exercises but had to leave it, as on the night as I felt weak and I normally don't feel like that. I had been using all those muscles all week at the car rental station, which will not have helped. I did increase the weight on four exercises though. I will have another increase the weight session in the near future. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house and the car rental station, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Arla Protein Yogurt (20g) and chicken on wholemeal bread after training (50g+ protein). Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## vetran

Brian Multigym said:


> If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it and hope it helps you!
> 
> I have covered a broad area covering supplements, training, exercises, Nutrition, diet, food, health and general bodybuilding information. Need to start to add more but been out and about recently when I would normally be adding bodybuilding information. Cheers.


Hi Brian if I start reading your journal from day one can you give me an actual time on how long it might take me thanks


----------



## Brian Multigym

vetran said:


> Hi Brian if I start reading your journal from day one can you give me an actual time on how long it might take me thanks


Hi Vet, I don't know, maybe a few days if reading a few hours at night. I have read through it myself looking for typing errors etc, it took a few days, I remember that.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Make the Most of the Extra Christmas Calories*

Over the festive period, increased calorie consumption can very easily become an indulgent pleasure and body image meltdown at the same time. With more social events, more rich meals with all the extras, and all those boxes of temptation everywhere you go, navigating diet and training can feel challenging. However, what if you could utilise the extra food/calories you consume as fuel to perform and continue making gains? The good news is - you can.

A calorie surplus of roughly 10% above TDEE (Total Daily Energy Expenditure, i.e. your maintenance calories) will facilitate lean muscle gain. Consuming more than this, however, will warrant some extra ‘work’ - cue festive training.

1. Utilise surplus calories

Consistently strength training three times or more per week - with an effective(*) stimulus - will require fuel to repair, regenerate and grow muscle. More fuel will see you lift with more intent and offer greater opportunity to lift heavier. Progressive overload week on week should still be your goal, so as long as you are maintaining consistency with your training, and this may be a good time to challenge yourself to lift more load - either volume or weight.

(*) Lifting to create an effective stimulus means tipping the RPE (Rate of Perceived Exertion) scale to uncomfortable, and challenging yourself with your weightlifting routine.

2. Adopt higher yield workouts

Outside of your three or more strength sessions, it may be wise to incorporate or switch one to two workouts per week that provide greater metabolic stress - think metcons or higher intensity workouts. There are a number of tools we can use to increase output - by utilising shorter rest periods for example, or opting for longer and sustained efforts. Here you could opt for lower load and higher volume. Additionally, the use of full body AMRAPs (As Many Rounds As Possible), EMOMs (Every Minute On The Minute) or compounded volume will create more physical adaptation, and can be a great tool to maximise calorie burn. The bigger the stimulus (i.e. the increase in volume), the more requirement for fuel and therefore opportunity to utilise fuel!

In summary, the festive period does not need to put a handbrake on your health and fitness goals. When there are additional calories to put to good use, use them effectively and to your advantage. Remember, eating to perform (alongside enjoyment) is an opportunity to make gains.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## TankSlapp

I love training over Xmas.

The gym is only home to people who actually want to train, and the energy is higher IME.

And all of those extra calories mean great workouts.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Trained over Christmas a fair few years, and agree with your comments.


----------



## Brian Multigym

17-11-22

Car rental station again but a driving job in a brand new MG HS auto. Dropped my mate off in Preston to pick up another MG that I drove down previously for warranty work. Have to say the MG HS auto (160bhp) which I drove is a great car, though it is a top of the range model. Certainly a lot of car for not a lot of money... It has everything and it's a big car.

Back tomorrow but that will be working on the cars. Hopefully training later in the day. 💪


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

Brian Multigym said:


> 19th June 2022.
> 
> Trained this evening on my full body routine as below:-
> 
> Seated rows 3×15 - *120lbs** (155lbs × 8 Reps)*
> Chest press 3×15 - *120lbs* *(176lbs × 5 Reps)*
> Lat pull down 3×15 - *110lbs (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
> Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
> Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
> Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
> Shoulder rises 3×12 - 20lbs (one shoulder)
> Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
> Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
> Leg extension 3×12 - *120lbs*
> Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
> Standing calves 3×20 - *90lbs* *(144lbs × 11 Reps)*
> Dead lift 3×15 - *165lbs* *(200lbs × 8 Reps)*
> Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)
> 
> Trained on my Multigym. Went well, a good slightly lighter session with more repetitions after long days working hard. Enjoyed it too. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I managed the weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house, at a car rental station and extra cardio, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Yogurt before training and Morrisons Indian meal after. Thanks for reading my Journal.


41 ****ing sets?!?! Holy shit u train hard


----------



## Brian Multigym

Imperitive.Intel said:


> 41 ****ing sets?!?! Holy shit u train hard


Progressed it for years - presently and in the past. I have got used to it. Currently the first repetition is more of a warm up now I am getting older.


----------



## Brian Multigym

18-11-22

Car rental station again, checked and cleaned thoroughly 10 cars, some a mess. With the rain too, it made it hard work as the under cover areas weren't perfect with the wind. I'm a perfectionist, the cars have to be spot on if you are hiring a vehicle regardlesss of the weather. The day was made worse by customers arriving early for their cars which had me working "overtime!" Boss said today "what you do and acheive with the cars is appreciated." That's my cardio for a while, weight training tomorrow. Fueled two other cars too. Cheers.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

Brian Multigym said:


> 18-11-22
> 
> Car rental station again, checked and cleaned thoroughly 10 cars, some a mess. With the rain too, it made it hard work as the under cover areas weren't perfect with the wind. I'm a perfectionist, the cars have to be spot on if you are hiring a vehicle regardlesss of the weather. The day was made worse by customers arriving early for their cars which had me working "overtime!" Boss said today "what you do and acheive with the cars is appreciated." That's my cardio for a while, weight training tomorrow. Fueled two other cars too. Cheers.


That's the thing about being a pro bodybuilder like yourself, it's hard to earn and you need the p'z to fund the hobby. I've worked in a factory full of illegal immigrants for £5.50 an hour cash in hand because it was the only job I could get. 14 hour shifts running home through wembley at 3 am cos busses are down to fund my cycle. Been there bro. Got a job at waitross down the line. I could never dream of making money bodybuilding. But I wouldn't be surprised if you've earned quite a bit.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Imperitive.Intel said:


> That's the thing about being a pro bodybuilder like yourself, it's hard to earn and you need the p'z to fund the hobby. I've worked in a factory full of illegal immigrants for £5.50 an hour cash in hand because it was the only job I could get. 14 hour shifts running home through wembley at 3 am cos busses are down to fund my cycle. Been there bro. Got a job at waitross down the line. I could never dream of making money bodybuilding. But I wouldn't be surprised if you've earned quite a bit.


I wouldn't call myself a pro bodybuilder, but I'm retired for work, I only took this job at the car rental station on because they were short for their holidays, needed cover and I know them! I get £10 an hour, but it was not for the money I took the job on. I would rather someone that needs the money had the job. They are supposed to be getting someone that does and I will gladly leave. I hope you get things sorted with a job mate where you earn the money!


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

Brian Multigym said:


> I wouldn't call myself a pro bodybuilder, but I'm retired for work, I only took this job at the car rental station on because they were short for their holidays, needed cover and I know them! I get £10 an hour, but it was not for the money I took the job on. I would rather someone that needs the money had the job. They are supposed to be getting someone that does and I will gladly leave. I hope you get things sorted with a job mate where you earn the money!


I work as an active lifestyle intern at university which pays 11.30/hrs and am getting interviewed for a second job as student ambassador which pays the same. Studying banking and finance so yeah maybe I'll get to where to money is who knows. Truth is I spent 2 weeks in a mental hospital, fresh out really, missed out on a lot of stuff so I'm behind.


----------



## Brian Multigym

19th November 2022.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *145lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *145lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *165lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *180lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Had a Tenzing natural energy drink prior, enjoyed the training session and it went well after an extra day rest. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. A previous training session I tried to increase the weights on all these exercises but had to leave it, as on the night as I felt weak and I normally don't feel like that. I had been using all those muscles all week at the car rental station, which will not have helped. I did increase the weight on four exercises though. I will have another increase the weight session in the near future. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house and the car rental station, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Arla Protein Yogurt (20g) and 100% lean topside of beef in wholemeal buns after training (45g+ protein). Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*How to Progressively Overload without Heavy Weights*

Progressive overload is the principle of increasing demands to continue to see gains, but if you do not have heavier weights at your disposal there are other tactics you can employ… Read on:-

1. Mechanical Progressions

Within the same category of movement, it is possible to progress the mechanics of certain exercises. Generally we do this by removing points of contact, so for example a chest supported row becomes a single arm row (other arm holding something), becomes a two point row (left leg bent forwards and right leg straight backwards), becomes a three point row (left arm on back of a chair, left leg kneeling on chair and right leg straight and backwards). Similarly, a split squat becomes a Bulgarian split squat, becomes a reverse lunge, becomes a forward lunge. The progression from split squat to Bulgarian is straightforward, as elevating the rear foot distributes more weight over the front leg, then a reverse lunge adds a dynamic element to the movement, and finally a forward lunge means managing deceleration and change of direction. Despite the walking lunge being the most advance movement, it is often given to beginners and in bootcamp workouts simply because it is ‘hard’.

2. RPE Progressions

Performing the same exercise with the same weight, but achieving a lower RPE (Rate of Perceived Exertion) is a way of marking progress. Why not challenge yourself to perform the same movement with cleaner and more proficient technique, while lowering your RPE?

3. Density Progressions

Finally, the ‘density’ of a training session is measured by the number of sets completed within a set period of time. So rather than simply adding sets and repetitions to make the session longer, you can progress by keeping the same time limit but trying to achieve an additional set within the same period.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Rate of Perceived Exertion (RPE)*

A couple of my latest posts mentioned RPE (Rate of Perceived Exertion), so I thought I would add a post about it. I was not sure what it was so read on. I have looked into it and below is the best description (multiple sources).

Exercise intensity is important to gauge because it can tell you whether you are working too hard or not working hard enough. One common way to do this is by using a Rating of Perceived Exertion (RPE). The talk test, your target heart rate range and the Borg Rating of Perceived Exertion (RPE) are all methods for determining how hard you are exercising. Learn how to use your RPE to determine whether you are exercising in the moderate intensity or vigorous intensity zones.

What Is Perceived Exertion?

Perceived exertion is how hard you feel your body is working based on physical sensations experienced during exercise. For instance, when you are exercising your heart beats faster, your breathing becomes faster and deeper, you work up a sweat, and your muscles begin to fatigue. These feelings are not objective (as they would be if you actually measured your heart rate). But they can give you an estimate of your heart rate and your exercise intensity zone without any equipment at all. You can buy a heart rate monitor if you want to work more accurately.

What Is RPE?

The Rating of Perceived Exertion (RPE) scale is based on a range between 6 and 20, with 6 being the least amount of exertion and 20 being the maximum level of exertion. It was developed in 1982 by Gunnar Borg to determine an individual's level of exertion during physical activity. To rate your perceived exertion when you exercise, do not focus on just one sensation, you will want to get a general sense of how hard you are exercising by assessing multiple sensations like your breathing pattern, amount of sweat, and level of fatigue. Use your feelings of exertion rather than measures such as speed while running. Then assign your exertion a number from 6 to 20 on the Borg RPE scale. The scale starts at 6, which means you feel no exertion, similar to simply standing still or sitting. Level 9 is what you feel like when you are walking at an easy pace. At level 12 to 14 you are in the moderate intensity zone and it feels somewhat hard, as when walking briskly or jogging at an easy pace. At level 15 and above you feel heavy exertion and you are in the vigorous intensity zone, as when running.

The Borg RPE Scale

You may wonder why the Borg RPE scale starts at 6 and goes to 20. This is because it is designed to give you a fairly good estimate of your actual heart rate during activity. To do this, multiply your RPE by 10 to get an estimated heart rate. For example, if your RPE is 12, then 12 x 10 = 120 beats per minute. This scale was designed for the average healthy adult. Your age and physical condition affect your maximum heart rate, and therefore your heart rate zones for different levels of intensity. You should check which heart rate matches which zone for you personally.


*RPE**Exertion Felt*6No exertion at all (seated meditation)7Extremely light (gentle yoga)89Very light (easy walking slowly at a comfortable pace)1011Light (lifting medium weights or dumbbells)1213Somewhat hard (kettlebell swings)1415Hard (running)1617Very hard (deadlifts with heavy weights)1819Extremely hard (high-intensity interval training)20Maximal exertion (sprinting)

The Modified RPE Scale

Many people find the modified RPE scale with its 0–10 numbering easier to assess their level of exertion and calculate their estimated heart rate. *The main difference between the two scales aside from the numerical ranges is that the Borg RPE scale is a measure of exertion to determine heart rate and the modified scale is measured by an individual's breath - from deep breathing to shortened breaths.*

For example, an RPE of 1 would mean that a person could easily sing or carry on a conversation for hours, while an RPE of 10 would mean that they could not talk or breathe deeply while engaged in a burst of maximum physical activity. This RPE scale is a recent modification of the original Borg RPE scale, which uses a measure of perceived exertion that ranges from 0 to 10 instead of 6 to 20.


0No activity (rest)1Very light activity (gentle stretching) Light weight used for mobility2Light weight used for mobility3Light activity (walking slowly) Light weight used for mobility4Light weight used for mobility5Moderate activity (brisk walking) A weight for warm ups6 A weight that one can move quickly for speed work - 8 repetitions +7Vigorous activity (jogging) A weight one can move with power - 5-7 Reps8You are beginning to hit your 2-4 repetition stride9Very hard activity (running) There is another rep in the tank, but it is a grind.10Maximum activity (shuttle run drills) At your max, you have no more reps.

Bodybuilding specfic in RED. The ratings run from 1-10, one representing a lift that requires little to no effort and 10 being the absolute maximum a bodybuilder can lift. RPE based programs will look a little simpler. For example:-

Week 1 — 3 sets at RPE 7
Week 2 — 4 sets at RPE 7
Week 3 — 5 sets at RPE 7
Week 4 — 3 sets at RPE 8

Why Is the RPE Useful?

There are a few reasons why people might want to use the RPE, but its primary purpose is to give you an indicator of how hard you are working when you exercise. This can help you achieve your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Additionally, the RPE is useful because:-

A. You can quickly determine your heart rate. If you don't have a heart rate monitor the RPE is a simple tool to provide you with an estimate.
B. It is a fairly accurate way to measure heart rate. If your estimated heart rate is too low or too high, you can adjust your level of exertion accordingly.

How to Use the RPE

Begin your moderate intensity workout. After a few minutes, assess your RPE from the Borg scale. If you are still at an RPE under 12, pick up your pace or add resistance to increase your intensity. If you are feeling an intensity of 19, you might want to slow your pace or decrease the resistance until you are back in the vigorous intensity or moderate intensity zone.

Both the Borg and modified RPE scales can be used to ensure that people are getting the recommended amount of moderate intensity activity each week. People can also use the RPE to achieve new fitness milestones.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## gymaddict1986

Great posts mate . I am sure that will be helpful for some on here


----------



## Brian Multigym

gymaddict1986 said:


> Great posts mate . I am sure that will be helpful for some on here


Thanks mate. I hope so it took a while compiling them. Cheers. 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it and hope it helps you!

I have covered a broad area covering supplements, training, exercises, Nutrition, diet, food, health and general bodybuilding information. New posts on the previous page include - Make the most of the extra Christmas calories, How to progressively overload without heavy weights and since RPE - Rate of Perceived Exertion was mentioned within both those two posts above - a full write up on the subject of the Rate of Perceived Exertion (RPE). Please have a read! Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

21-11-22

Car rental station today and I took a car to a rental station in Blackpool as a return. The MG ZS (smaller than the HS mentioned previously) car will be put on a car transporter and taken out of hire service. It is a call back car and will be sold.

Watched the England football match after!


----------



## Brian Multigym

23rd November 2022.

Trained this early afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *145lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *145lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *165lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *180lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Had a Tenzing natural energy drink prior, enjoyed the training session and it went well. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. A previous training session I tried to increase the weights on all these exercises but had to leave it, as on the night as I felt weak and I normally don't feel like that. I had been using all those muscles all week at the car rental station, which will not have helped. I did increase the weight on four exercises though. I will have another increase the weight session in the near future. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house and the car rental station, I am currently *not* having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Greek Yogurt and 100% lean topside of beef in wholemeal buns after training (35g+ protein). Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Counting Repetitions is Overrated.*

Stop counting your repetitions, and start making them count!

It is a fairly common practice when following a training routine to perform each exercise for a specific number of repetitions. But this approach could actually be holding back your progress. There is no one single magic number. What you really need to do is stop focusing on where you are going to end up and start focusing on two different things - a broader range and also the journey to get to where you are going to end up, if you really want to see your most substantial gains. Rather than fixating on specific numbers, adopting a "weight class" mentality where the number of repetitions performed in a set relates to what you are lifting. Anything from 1 to 7 repetitions counts as the heavyweight range, while 8 to 12 repetitions is moderate, 15 to 30 repetitions is for light weights only, and then anything above that is for very light weights. An expert stated - If I were to focus on the heavy category here, I am not necessarily focusing on failure. I do not have to take a squat to failure, many times we do not... You are just trying to drive high levels of tension through the weights you would use normally to perform those exercises, and that in itself is a driver of hypertrophy. It becomes much more imperative that you reach failure as you get higher and higher up, especially as you get into the 20+ repetitions, because we do not have adequate levels of tension. We have to have high levels of effort and intensity in pushing ourselves to failure here. When you are doing upwards of 30 repetitions using very light weights, there is even less tension and intensity involved, so it is more important to accrue volume instead. That does not mean sticking to sets of 7, or 12 repetitions etc. If you perform 7 heavy repetitions and still have something left in the tank, lighten the load and continue upwards into your lighter range, ensuring that each repetition has the maximum benefit. That way, it is not about where you _end up_, it is about where you _land _on the repetition scale. We are not counting them, We are making them count!

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

Brian Multigym said:


> *Rate of Perceived Exertion (RPE)*
> 
> A couple of my latest posts mentioned RPE (Rate of Perceived Exertion), so I thought I would add a post about it. I was not sure what it was so read on. I have looked into it and below is the best description (multiple sources).
> 
> Exercise intensity is important to gauge because it can tell you whether you are working too hard or not working hard enough. One common way to do this is by using a Rating of Perceived Exertion (RPE). The talk test, your target heart rate range and the Borg Rating of Perceived Exertion (RPE) are all methods for determining how hard you are exercising. Learn how to use your RPE to determine whether you are exercising in the moderate intensity or vigorous intensity zones.
> 
> What Is Perceived Exertion?
> 
> Perceived exertion is how hard you feel your body is working based on physical sensations experienced during exercise. For instance, when you are exercising your heart beats faster, your breathing becomes faster and deeper, you work up a sweat, and your muscles begin to fatigue. These feelings are not objective (as they would be if you actually measured your heart rate). But they can give you an estimate of your heart rate and your exercise intensity zone without any equipment at all. You can buy a heart rate monitor if you want to work more accurately.
> 
> What Is RPE?
> 
> The Rating of Perceived Exertion (RPE) scale is based on a range between 6 and 20, with 6 being the least amount of exertion and 20 being the maximum level of exertion. It was developed in 1982 by Gunnar Borg to determine an individual's level of exertion during physical activity. To rate your perceived exertion when you exercise, do not focus on just one sensation, you will want to get a general sense of how hard you are exercising by assessing multiple sensations like your breathing pattern, amount of sweat, and level of fatigue. Use your feelings of exertion rather than measures such as speed while running. Then assign your exertion a number from 6 to 20 on the Borg RPE scale. The scale starts at 6, which means you feel no exertion, similar to simply standing still or sitting. Level 9 is what you feel like when you are walking at an easy pace. At level 12 to 14 you are in the moderate intensity zone and it feels somewhat hard, as when walking briskly or jogging at an easy pace. At level 15 and above you feel heavy exertion and you are in the vigorous intensity zone, as when running.
> 
> The Borg RPE Scale
> 
> You may wonder why the Borg RPE scale starts at 6 and goes to 20. This is because it is designed to give you a fairly good estimate of your actual heart rate during activity. To do this, multiply your RPE by 10 to get an estimated heart rate. For example, if your RPE is 12, then 12 x 10 = 120 beats per minute. This scale was designed for the average healthy adult. Your age and physical condition affect your maximum heart rate, and therefore your heart rate zones for different levels of intensity. You should check which heart rate matches which zone for you personally.
> 
> 
> *RPE**Exertion Felt*6No exertion at all (seated meditation)7Extremely light (gentle yoga)89Very light (easy walking slowly at a comfortable pace)1011Light (lifting medium weights or dumbbells)1213Somewhat hard (kettlebell swings)1415Hard (running)1617Very hard (deadlifts with heavy weights)1819Extremely hard (high-intensity interval training)20Maximal exertion (sprinting)
> 
> The Modified RPE Scale
> 
> Many people find the modified RPE scale with its 0–10 numbering easier to assess their level of exertion and calculate their estimated heart rate. *The main difference between the two scales aside from the numerical ranges is that the Borg RPE scale is a measure of exertion to determine heart rate and the modified scale is measured by an individual's breath - from deep breathing to shortened breaths.*
> 
> For example, an RPE of 1 would mean that a person could easily sing or carry on a conversation for hours, while an RPE of 10 would mean that they could not talk or breathe deeply while engaged in a burst of maximum physical activity. This RPE scale is a recent modification of the original Borg RPE scale, which uses a measure of perceived exertion that ranges from 0 to 10 instead of 6 to 20.
> 
> 
> 0No activity (rest)1Very light activity (gentle stretching) Light weight used for mobility2Light weight used for mobility3Light activity (walking slowly) Light weight used for mobility4Light weight used for mobility5Moderate activity (brisk walking) A weight for warm ups6 A weight that one can move quickly for speed work - 8 repetitions +7Vigorous activity (jogging) A weight one can move with power - 5-7 Reps8You are beginning to hit your 2-4 repetition stride9Very hard activity (running) There is another rep in the tank, but it is a grind.10Maximum activity (shuttle run drills) At your max, you have no more reps.
> 
> Bodybuilding specfic in RED. The ratings run from 1-10, one representing a lift that requires little to no effort and 10 being the absolute maximum a bodybuilder can lift. RPE based programs will look a little simpler. For example:-
> 
> Week 1 — 3 sets at RPE 7
> Week 2 — 4 sets at RPE 7
> Week 3 — 5 sets at RPE 7
> Week 4 — 3 sets at RPE 8
> 
> Why Is the RPE Useful?
> 
> There are a few reasons why people might want to use the RPE, but its primary purpose is to give you an indicator of how hard you are working when you exercise. This can help you achieve your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Additionally, the RPE is useful because:-
> 
> A. You can quickly determine your heart rate. If you don't have a heart rate monitor the RPE is a simple tool to provide you with an estimate.
> B. It is a fairly accurate way to measure heart rate. If your estimated heart rate is too low or too high, you can adjust your level of exertion accordingly.
> 
> How to Use the RPE
> 
> Begin your moderate intensity workout. After a few minutes, assess your RPE from the Borg scale. If you are still at an RPE under 12, pick up your pace or add resistance to increase your intensity. If you are feeling an intensity of 19, you might want to slow your pace or decrease the resistance until you are back in the vigorous intensity or moderate intensity zone.
> 
> Both the Borg and modified RPE scales can be used to ensure that people are getting the recommended amount of moderate intensity activity each week. People can also use the RPE to achieve new fitness milestones.
> 
> Thanks for reading my Journal.


Train to 10 (failure) on every single set bro. Yeah my plates are baby plates but so what? At least I'm trying my best. The workout starts with 15kg each side, ends with 2.5kg each side because my muscles are so exhausted and I don't rest enough. Kinda like drop sets. This videos is from a very long time ago, haven't been working out since I got stuck in a mental hospital though, definitely not using any drugs though. Will get back into it probably around January/February when mental health consolves and diet and training are on point and start a blast.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Train to 10 (failure) on every single set bro. Yeah my plates are baby plates but so what? At least I'm trying my best. The workout starts with 15kg each side, ends with 2.5kg each side because my muscles are so exhausted and I don't rest enough. Kinda like drop sets. This videos is from a very long time ago, haven't been working out since I got stuck in a mental hospital though, definitely not using any drugs though. Will get back into it probably around January/February when mental health consolves and diet and training are on point and start a blast.





http://imgur.com/a/6uddcrQ


Oh yeah, forgot the video. Train this hard on every 15 set of my workout. 15 Is plenty for a beginner like me espeacially if going to failure.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Oh yeah, forgot the video. Train this hard on every 15 set of my workout. 15 Is plenty for a beginner like me espeacially if going to failure.


Did well, that's the way to go..... 💪


----------



## Brian Multigym

25-11-22

Car rental station again - 6 cars checked/cleaned and two collections, one was a few miles away, a new Mercedes and it did go well... 😋

Back again on Monday.

Watched the England match against the USA.


----------



## Brian Multigym

27th November 2022.

Trained this early afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *145lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *145lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *165lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *180lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Had a Tenzing natural energy drink prior, enjoyed the training session and it went well. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. A previous training session I did increase the weight on four exercises. I will have another increase the weight session in the near future. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house and the car rental station, I am currently *not* having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. ARLA Protein Yogurt and Turkey in wholemeal buns after training (50g protein). Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Build Bigger Arms with these Tips!*

1. Triceps

Already mentioned within my Journal but - Triceps training is a must to growing your arms! That is because the three headed triceps muscle comprises 75 per cent of your arm, so it follows that if you want bigger arms you need to pay close attention to them. When training your triceps you need to focus on making sure you target the long and short head of the triceps using movements such as push downs and overhead extensions to really isolate these areas.

2. Grip

Any deviation in your grip will change the part of the muscle that is being worked. A subtle variation in your grip will mean you are hitting different muscle fibres to ensure all round development. For example, a manipulation technique used with dumbbells would be to switch from a neutral grip - holding the middle of the handle to target the biceps - to a reverse grip with palms facing down, which instead engages the deeper brachialis muscle in the upper arm.

3. The Compound movement

Your biceps and triceps are the secondary muscles involved in a lot of compound movements. Your biceps are worked during most back exercises, while your triceps are worked when you train chest. So even though it is good to isolate your arms with more specific movements, compound lifts ensure they are working too.

4. Bodyweight

Lifting weights will get those arm muscles moving in the right direction, but do not neglect bodyweight training. Take biceps, these can be trained with dumbbell curls, but they are also effectively trained with chin ups. Triceps can be trained the same way by using dip bars.

5. Supersets

Supersets are the perfect way to blitz your muscles in double quick time. Supersets have the effect of pumping the muscles, encouraging the rush of blood to the worked area and allowing you to be more efficient in the gym.

6. Nutrition

Along with protein, big arm muscles require essential nutrients, so spend as much time in the kitchen as you do the weights room to get the results you need. Research shows that, for maximum muscle growth, you should feed on fibre to repair torn muscles and build new tissue rapidly. Porridge, peanut butter and fresh fruit are good choices.

7. Supplementation

Ensuring muscles are healthy enough to reach their full growing potential means fuelling effectively. First and foremost, that is about following a balanced, nutrient dense diet, but you might also want to think about supplementing real food meals with some muscle building extras. Protein shakes are the obvious choice, but other supplements can also help.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

28-11-22

Yes, the car rental station again, 5 cars thoroughly checked and cleaned. They were all black or white cars and I needed to use the brush with clean water over the car's exterior for sure, or they would not have been clean... One delivery and one refueling.

Sore today from my training session yesterday too. Normally just slightly sore. Tired tonight... 😴


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Why you need to Work On Mobility*

Discussed Mobility prior within my Journal (trying not to duplicate), but I read a good article on it and shortened it, so read on:-

You made it to the gym. It is leg day. You have an hour before you need to get finished and back to work. Time is precious and you head to the squat rack. And why not? You train hard and you are not injured. You do not need to waste time on the optional extras like mobility exercises. Except, if you have got even a passing interest in getting stronger, or building a body to stand the test of time, you really do need to do them.

A Doctor believes men do not do enough mobility because it has not been communicated in the right way. He never bothered with mobility exercises and was not being as effective as he could be by not having a full range of motion. The Doctor said he was leaving wattage and poundage on the table. So, while you might be ticking along nicely and making progress, regular mobility work will improve your lifting and make your time in the gym even more effective.

Mobility for muscle gain

Research found clear evidence that full range of motion training led to significantly greater muscle adaptation and size increase. Whether you are trying to gain muscle or improve body composition, if you cannot achieve certain positions that make the exercise optimal, you will not be getting the most out of it. So, working on and improving mobility is about maximising your output and the results from your time in the gym. If poor mobility in your shoulder prevents you from performing your overhead press correctly, you will not be getting the most from that particular exercise. You should think of your mobility work as a power up for your strength and conditioning work.

Mobility and injury prevention

There is also evidence to support the fact that mobility can prevent injury, but there is still some debate among fitness professionals, so it would be too simplistic to apply this as a rule across the board. But you can be sure that in sport specific cases, mobility will help you. A study showed that using mobility training led to a significant decrease in muscle injuries (strains and tears). In the weights room, mobility training will help to prevent injuries further down the line. If you have an existing mobility restriction and you continue lifting, you are cementing that issue. Muscles, tendons and joints tend to get tighter. It is an accumulation over time. Giving yourself access to greater range of motion puts you in a position that can generate more force, and that is potentially injury protective. Mobility is the benchmark of durability

How to train for mobility

Use a dynamic mobility warm up specific to the area of the body you are training during that session. It is not about addressing whole body mobility each time you get to the gym. Instead, it is about applying the right mobility warm up for the training session you have planned for that day. That way you are maximising the precious time you have in the gym, to ensure you get the most from it. When it comes to foam rolling, to release tension and improve tissue health, save that for later in the day. 

Thanks for reading my Journal


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Protein Yogurts and Drinks.*

With recents threads on this forum and a post from DLTBB to me within his Journal last night, I would like to remind bodybuilders/readers of my Journal (already posted within my Journal) that:-

*Morrisons sells on a permanent offer (4 for £3) the following:-*

Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50% Casein) Drink - 23g Protein (250ml)*
Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50% Casein) Quark - 18g Protein (150g)
Nestlé Lindahls Quark - 15g Protein (150g) (Cyclists and runners on tub)
ARLA Protein Yogurt - 20g Protein (200g)
ARLA Drinking Yogurt - 20g Protein (200g)

You are literally saving more than £2 on these offers and they are top brands.

*Even though I had quite a few from Morrisons the Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50% Casein) Drink has not been on sale in my store for a while.

There are others and the lower Protein yogurts are 10 for £3 or £4.

Aldi and stores like that can be more expensive on some items. They seem to get you in on low price offers and the rest of the stuff is roughly the same price or more expensive than other well known superstores. I am hearing this from people in my town too. It seems there protein yogurts and protein yogurt drinks are not cheap from prices quoted by forum members. You will save 25p to 30p on *each* one you buy at Morrisons in comparison. You will need to buy four though.

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

30-11-22

Car rental station again and fully checked and cleaned a top of range MG HS for myself.. ✔ Using yet another of my free three day hire vouchers. Shouldn't really have this car on a free voucher but the boss insisted in thanks for my efforts at the station. I know I have said it prior, but the MG HS is a lot of car for not a lot of money. It is the big MG SUV. It has 160 bhp engine, automatic, all leather interior, full glass roof with electric blind, electric and heated seats, electric tailgate, a lot of nice touches and a supersport button on the steering wheel! Great if you want a fast overtake, press it and the clocks go red and off it goes, press it again and it goes back to the mode you have currently selected. Not seen that on more expensive cars. Honestly, the boss said you can have a Mercedes and I said I would rather have the MG HS....

Therefore I will be out and about with plenty of walking and such. Training shortly too... 💪💯 Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

30th November 2022.

Trained this early evening on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *145lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *145lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *165lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *180lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Had a Tenzing natural energy drink prior, enjoyed the training session and it went well. Felt fine to train tonight, but I slightly pulled my left hamstring, though it is OK. The weight did feel heavy tonight and should have backed off. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. A previous training session I did increase the weight on four exercises. I will have another increase the weight session in the near future. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With work around my house and the car rental station, I am currently *not* having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Turkey in wholemeal buns after training (30g+ protein). Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## train2win

Journal is a bit quiet B-man, hope everything is OK.


----------



## Brian Multigym

train2win said:


> Journal is a bit quiet B-man, hope everything is OK.


Everything is OK, had a new MG HS for 4 days, so I was out and about mate! ✔


----------



## Brian Multigym

1-12-22 to 4-12-23 inclusive

I know I have mentioned the MG HS prior, but I had one for 4 days on a free hire voucher. The MG HS is the big MG, bigger than a Jaguar E Pace. It is truely a great car for not a lot of money. I know for definite now I have driven one more than a 1000 miles.

Got out and about - Scotland, North West and North East England. Plenty of fresh air and walking. ✔💯


----------



## Brian Multigym

5-12-22

Car rental station again, cleaned 5 cars and a few deliveries. One delivery was up the Lakes, nice run out... ✔

Trained tonight also. Need to update my Journal and catch up with other Members Journals... ✔💯 That will be tomorrow.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it and hope it helps you!

I have covered a broad area covering supplements, training, exercises, Nutrition, diet, food, health and general bodybuilding information. New posts on the previous pages include - a full write up on the subject of the Rate of Perceived Exertion (RPE), Counting repetitions is overrated, Bigger arms with these tips and Why you need to work on Mobility. Please have a read! Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

5th December 2022.

Trained this late afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *145lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *145lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *165lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *180lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Had a Tenzing natural energy drink prior, enjoyed the training session and it went well. Should have trained on the 4th December but had an extra day rest due to pulling my left hamstring slightly last training session. Felt fine to train this late afternoon, but when I got the weight on my left hamstring it is still not perfect so lightened the weight on that exercise. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. A previous training session I did increase the weight on four exercises. I will have another increase the weight session in the near future. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With a slight injury and the car rental station, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. ARLA Protein Yogurt (20g Protein) and Turkey in wholemeal buns after training (50g protein). Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

6-12-22

Was at the car rental station for a while but didn't do a lot as I had a hospital appointment. Used the "runner" car to go though. Blood pressure taken at the hospital while I was there - 117/78

Friday is the next time I will be at the car rental station. Resting up for a day and doing nothing - 7-12-22. ✔😋


----------



## Brian Multigym

7-12-22

Looking at my legs in the mirror and they are muscular looking, not to the extent of other Journal members legs, but I am happy. Even my hamstrings are curved and stick out standing up straight with straight legs... 💪✔

My mate @Alex12340 legs are more muscular, but as he would say "it is what it is".... 😢😉


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

Brian you should take great pride in getting to where you are and not being as smashed up as the majority of us, showed you’ve taken great care while still training hard.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Brian you should take great pride in getting to where you are and not being as smashed up as the majority of us, showed you’ve taken great care while still training hard.


Thanks. There are times I wish body parts were a bit bigger like everyone else, but I am happy really. Cheers.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

as the saying goes mate ‘you can only piss with the cock you’ve got’. 😂


----------



## Brian Multigym

9-12-22

Car rental station again and very cold. The tap I use for clean water was frozen even though the pipework is lagged. So the first few cars I could only tend to the interiors. Around dinnertime the tap started working again so I tried the power washer and that was OK after a few splurts. I then could clean the exteriors. I tended to six cars and had them shining. Boss let me take a car for the weekend, happy with my work I think, it's a Citroen C3.

Should have trained today but thought I would rest up and train Saturday.


----------



## Brian Multigym

10th December 2022.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *145lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *145lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *165lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *180lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Had a Tenzing natural energy drink prior, enjoyed the training session and it went well. Should have trained on the 9th December but had an extra day rest due to pulling my left hamstring slightly on a previous training session. Felt fine to train this afternoon, but kept the weight lighter on hamstrings only. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. A previous training session I did increase the weight on four exercises. I will have another increase the weight session in the near future. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With a slight injury and the car rental station, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50% Casein) Quark and a Morrisons Nourish meal after training (48g protein). Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

12-12-22

Car rental station again. -4°c when I went to work. ⛄❄😕 Had to defrost my Citroen C3 first. The rental station was an ice rink...! ⛄❄ First part of the day was defrosting the cars I had checked and thoroughly cleaned previously for customers. Two deliveries and one drop off for service. The tap I use has been frozen all day, but I got the power washer working. Four cars thoroughly checked and cleaned inside and out. The rest I only checked the car and cleaned the interior. Still got my "company car" the Citroen C3 as needed tomorrow. Definitely warmer tonight up North - 0°c to 1°c so hopefully not as much ice...! Early night tonight I think. Cheers


----------



## Brian Multigym

13-12-22

Car rental station again. 0°c today but did not warm up much. The tap I use is still frozen but the power washer worked. Four cars checked and thoroughly cleaned, shining inside and out they were. Two cars checked and interiors cleaned only. Called it a day at 3pm as getting colder and the cars would have just iced up. -4°c tonight up North. Still got my "company car" the Citroen C3 as going tomorrow, but not early morning as I have been doing, as my mate is back from a few days holiday.

Will be training tomorrow (Wednesday). Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

14-12-22

Car rental station again. Mate never turned up for work, no problem I covered again. Power washer took some reviving from the -4°c and more last night. Two cars checked and thoroughly cleaned. One I had cleaned the interior and the customer would have to take it dirty. Luckily I got the power washer working, got the key from the customer's envelope and washed it! One car did go out with a check and interior clean only. Still got my "company car" the Citroen C3 and back again tomorrow.

Training shortly.


----------



## Brian Multigym

14th December 2022.

Trained this late afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *145lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *145lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *165lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *180lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Had a Tenzing natural energy drink prior, enjoyed the training session and it went well. Should have trained on the 13th December but had an extra day rest due to pulling my left hamstring slightly on a previous training session and being at the car rental station all week. Felt fine to train this afternoon, but kept the weight lighter on all exercises. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. A previous training session I did increase the weight on four exercises. I will have another increase the weight session in the near future. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With a slight injury and the car rental station work, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50% Casein) Quark and a Morrisons Nourish meal after training (48g protein). Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

*Cold Muscles....⚠*

-5°c by 10pm last night up North.... ⛄ Keep your muscles warm! Lighten the weight with cold muscles:-

Cold muscles are more prone to injury than are warm muscles. Before you lift weights, warm up with five to 10 minutes of brisk walking or other aerobic activity. In addition, you could also use light weight on each exercise you perform warming up with numerous repetitions before your main heavy sets. Make sure your muscles are warm! 💪💯


----------



## TankSlapp

Brian Multigym said:


> *Cold Muscles....⚠*
> 
> -5°c by 10pm last night up North.... ⛄ Keep your muscles warm! Lighten the weight with cold muscles:-
> 
> Cold muscles are more prone to injury than are warm muscles. Before you lift weights, warm up with five to 10 minutes of brisk walking or other aerobic activity. In addition, you could also use light weight on each exercise you perform warming up with numerous repetitions before your main heavy sets. Make sure your muscles are warm! 💪💯


My gym has been freezing recently. I had a pop at one of the PT's about it, and the answer was 'you don't need the heating on in a gym'!

He didn't like it when I pointed out that not all of us are covered in 6 inches of fat, which he is......

But you're right, even after warming up you still need to be careful when its this cold IMO.


----------



## Brian Multigym

TankSlapp said:


> My gym has been freezing recently. I had a pop at one of the PT's about it, and the answer was 'you don't need the heating on in a gym'!
> 
> He didn't like it when I pointed out that not all of us are covered in 6 inches of fat, which he is......
> 
> But you're right, even after warming up you still need to be careful when its this cold IMO.


Thanks for the reply mate and very true!


----------



## Brian Multigym

15-12-22

Car rental station again. No checking and cleaning of cars today. Just collections, deliveries and fueling vehicles that are going on a transporter on Monday. Still got my "company car" the Citroen C3, had it 11 days now and done 400+ miles in it. Using the C3 mainly for going to work, shopping and a little run out in the evenings. It will be on the transporter on Monday... 😢


----------



## Robbie1981

will you be having some time off work over the festive period brian?


----------



## Brian Multigym

Robbie1981 said:


> will you be having some time off work over the festive period brian?


Yes mate, going quiet now with car hire. Only in once this week.


----------



## Brian Multigym

16-12-22

Car rental station again. Drove our Seat Leon FR estate to snowy Kendal for a manufacturers call back. Lovely scenes on the way as the trees were white, a Christmas card scene for sure! Had the Seat on hire previously, it has the most powerful engine you can get - 150bhp. Even though it has covered 11k miles more it is still a great car. The acceleration is 💪💯 The car reminded me how good it is! Had to leave my "company car" the Citroen C3 at the rental station too. 😢 The C3 is a great small car too.

Should have trained 18th December but felt I needed more rest. Training shortly, just drinking my Tenzing! Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. Thanks for reading it and hope it helps you!

I have covered a broad area covering supplements, training, exercises, Nutrition, diet, food, health and general bodybuilding information. New posts on the previous pages include - a full write up on the subject of the Rate of Perceived Exertion (RPE), Counting repetitions is overrated, Bigger arms with these tips and Why you need to work on Mobility. Please have a read! Cheers.


----------



## Brian Multigym

19th December 2022.

Trained this late afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *145lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *145lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *165lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *180lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Had a Tenzing natural energy drink prior, enjoyed the training session and it went well. Should have trained on the 18th December but had an extra day rest due to pulling my left hamstring slightly on a previous training session and being at the car rental station all week. Felt fine to train this afternoon. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I will have another increase the weight session in the near future. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With a slight injury and the car rental station work, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50% Casein) Quark and Morrisons "The Best" turkey in wholemeal bread after training (48g protein). Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Brian Multigym

21-12-22

Car rental station again. Had a run to Kendal to pick up the repaired Seat Leon FR estate. Didn't rush back as Kendal is a nice place. Once back, fuelled, checked and thoroughly cleaned an Audi A3 Quattro. It needed it! Then a new MG ZS. That was it for the day. Not in again this week, well as far as I know....


----------



## Brian Multigym

22-12-22

Merry Christmas 🎄🎁🎉 and a Happy New Year to forum members and visitors.

Hope you have a festive time and the New Year ahead goes well for you! ✔💯

Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## train2win

Brian Multigym said:


> 22-12-22
> 
> Merry Christmas 🎄🎁🎉 and a Happy New Year to forum members and visitors.
> 
> Hope you have a festive time and the New Year ahead goes well for you! ✔💯
> 
> Thanks for reading my Journal.


Merry Christmas to you too Bri and Happy New Year!


----------



## Brian Multigym

23-12-22

Went to the car rental station for a chat and a cup of coffee and ended up cleaning cars to help my mate out. Heavy rain and not the right coat, but I checked and thoroughly cleaned 2 cars. The covered bays where I work are not long enough and hovering the boot and washing the back end of the cars gets you wet. 😥 Noted a nail in one tyre on the Seat Leon FR estate. So the 2 cars I dealt with today and 1 car the other day which the customer cancelled, covers for the first morning back on 28th.

Should train tonight, but still feel the last session in some muscles so I'll leave it until tomorrow morning. 💪


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

train2win said:


> Merry Christmas to you too Bri and Happy New Year!


Second that. Merry Christmas to you lads


----------



## Brian Multigym

24th December 2022.

Trained this morning on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *145lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *145lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *165lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *180lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Had a 1.5 Tenzing natural energy drinks prior, enjoyed the training session and it went well. Should have trained on the 23rd December but had an extra day rest due to pulling my left hamstring slightly on a previous training session and being at the car rental station. Felt fine to train this morning and my left hamstring has healed up. With @Alex12340 , @Jeremybeadleshand , @train2win and @TankSlapp throwing heavy weight around I tried 200lb on chest press again, not progressed it in a while, but the cables stretched and up the weight went... 💪✔ Yes, a 10.5 stone bodybuilder can join in too.... 😋 Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I will have another increase the weight session in the near future. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With a previous slight injury and the car rental station work, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50% Casein) Quark and chicken in wholemeal bread after training (48g protein). Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

Brian Multigym said:


> 24th December 2022.
> 
> Trained this morning on my full body routine as below:-
> 
> Seated rows 3×15 - *145lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
> Chest press 3×15 - *145lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
> Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
> Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
> Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
> Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
> Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
> Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
> Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
> Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
> Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
> Standing calves 3×20 - *165lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
> Dead lift 3×15 - *180lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
> Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)
> 
> Core Training Progressed:-
> 
> Lying leg raises - 3×15
> Planks - various
> 
> Trained on my Multigym. Had a 1.5 Tenzing natural energy drinks prior, enjoyed the training session and it went well. Should have trained on the 23rd December but had an extra day rest due to pulling my left hamstring slightly on a previous training session and being at the car rental station. Felt fine to train this morning and my left hamstring has healed up. With @Alex12340 , @Jeremybeadleshand , @train2win and @TankSlapp throwing heavy weight around I tried 200lb on chest press again, not progressed it in a while, but the cables stretched and up the weight went... 💪😂 Yes, a 11 stone bodybuilder can join in too.... 😋 Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I will have another increase the weight session in the near future. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With a previous slight injury and the car rental station work, I am currently having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50% Casein) Quark and chicken in wholemeal bread after training (48g protein). Thanks for reading my Journal.


Well in mate. 💪🏻💪🏻 top effort.
Bodyweight don’t always mean that much, if your strong then you’re strong!
My younger bro is around your weight - he squats about 145kg, benches over 100kg and deadlifts around 165kg, I remember he weighed 66kg when pulling that on deads. 
He was and has always been natural.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Well in mate. 💪🏻💪🏻 top effort.
> Bodyweight don’t always mean that much, if your strong then you’re strong!
> My younger bro is around your weight - he squats about 145kg, benches over 100kg and deadlifts around 165kg, I remember he weighed 66kg when pulling that on deads.
> He was and has always been natural.


Thanks mate!

Your brother is doing well. I agree bodyweight does not matter overall. I was stronger when I was younger, but not a lot in it and I'm progressing. ✔


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

Brian Multigym said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Your brother is doing well. I agree bodyweight does not matter overall. I was stronger when I was younger, but not a lot in it and I'm progressing. ✔


Brian although you may have to dial the overall volume down but strength is usually the last thing to go.
You’re doing alright mate I wouldn’t worry about that one bit. 
If you’re still making progress then you’re going in the right direction.
💪🏻💪🏻


----------



## Brian Multigym

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Brian although you may have to dial the overall volume down but strength is usually the last thing to go.
> You’re doing alright mate I wouldn’t worry about that one bit.
> If you’re still making progress then you’re going in the right direction.
> 💪🏻💪🏻


Thanks. I have updated my training post, I just rounded up to 11 stone originally as I thought I was not far off, but a check today as the scales were right there - I am actually 10.5 stone. So I have lost a bit of weight and keeping the strength. ✔ The reason why I don't bother with scales mate, they don't go up much in weight with me. 😕

Changed the laughing emoji too, it was a black ✔ I wanted, just pressed the wrong button.


----------



## Brian Multigym

28-12-22

Car rental station again. Checked and thoroughly cleaned one car and that car is for me! ✔ Got a brand new MG ZS Exclusive on a free 3 day rental voucher - my last one.. 😢 Since I work there it has been extended too. So it will be out and about for the next few days.. 👍

Training shortly, even though I feel a bit sore in some areas from my last training session.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

Brian Multigym said:


> 28-12-22
> 
> Car rental station again. Checked and thoroughly cleaned one car and that car is for me! ✔ Got a brand new MG ZS Exclusive on a free 3 day rental voucher - my last one.. 😢 Since I work there it has been extended too. So it will be out and about for the next few days.. 👍
> 
> Training shortly, even though I feel a bit sore in some areas from my last training session.


What would you compare it to Brian? 
decent size for small family?
You’re obviously a fan of that particular motor


----------



## Brian Multigym

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> What would you compare it to Brian?
> decent size for small family?
> You’re obviously a fan of that particular motor


The ZS is the smaller MG SUV, I would say it compares to a Peugeot 2008. It is a decent size for a small family. I would try one if you are thinking about it, the ZS manual is 1.5 litre but it is no more than 110 bhp. It goes alright though. The automatic has a smaller engine but just as quick. The better one which I have mentioned previously is the HS but it is bigger. The HS compares to a Peugeot 3008. I'm a fan because they are a lot of car for not a lot of money. They are made in China and the Chinese are getting very good at it!


----------



## Brian Multigym

28th December 2022.

Trained this afternoon on my full body routine as below:-

Seated rows 3×15 - *145lbs* *(176lbs × 6 Reps)*
Chest press 3×15 - *145lbs* *(200lbs × 3 Reps)*
Lat pull down 3×15 - *120lbs** (144lbs × 5 Rep)*
Pec deck 3×12 - *80lbs*
Upright rows 3×12 - *80lbs*
Back press 3×12 - *80lbs*
Shoulder rises 3×12 - *30lbs* (one shoulder)
Bicep curls 3×12 - *55lbs*
Tricep pull down 3×12 - *55lbs*
Leg extension 3×12 - *135lbs*
Leg biceps 3×12 - *90lbs*
Standing calves 3×20 - *165lbs* *(176lbs × 8 Reps)*
Dead lift 3×15 - *180lbs* *(220lbs - Full Stack × 6 Reps)*
Kick backs 3×15 - 10lbs (One leg)

Core Training Progressed:-

Lying leg raises - 3×15
Planks - various

Trained on my Multigym. Had a 1.5 Tenzing natural energy drinks prior, enjoyed the training session and it went well. Felt fine to train this afternoon, my left hamstring has healed up and I am back to the weight as stated above. Weights in bold (black) are increases since start of my Journal. I use lighter weight and perform more repetitions, more repetitions than is stated above. I will have another increase the weight session in the near future. I managed the heavier weight in bold (green) performing less repetitions. With the car rental station work, I am currently *not* having to slip a day on my Full Body Routine. Nestlé Lindahls Pro+ (50% Whey/50% Casein) Quark and chicken in wholemeal bread after training (48g protein). Going to up my food intake for a while, but I don't want my slim waist disappearing... ✔ Thanks for reading my Journal.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

Waist measurement mate?
I have a wide square waist but is very flat from side profile, definitely no good for bodybuilding.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand

Brian Multigym said:


> The ZS is the smaller MG SUV, I would say it compares to a Peugeot 2008. It is a decent size for a small family. I would try one if you are thinking about it, the ZS manual is 1.5 litre but it is no more than 110 bhp. It goes alright though. The automatic has a smaller engine but just as quick. The better one which I have mentioned previously is the HS but it is bigger. The HS compares to a Peugeot 3008. I'm a fan because they are a lot of car for not a lot of money. They are made in China and the Chinese are getting very good at it!


Wife is looking at upgrading her motor. 
she was lured into thinking she was buying the same car but the car she’s wound up with, has a completely different engine with a awful auto gearbox which has one gear. Can’t think of the name of it right now but they do them in the suzuki vitaras and swifts.
It’s awful.
We are looking at buying a house but im in desperate need of a new motor but too many to consider. I have always had BMW’s but open to other manufacturers


----------



## Brian Multigym

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Wife is looking at upgrading her motor.
> she was lured into thinking she was buying the same car but the car she’s wound up with, has a completely different engine with a awful auto gearbox which has one gear. Can’t think of the name of it right now but they do them in the suzuki vitaras and swifts.
> It’s awful.
> We are looking at buying a house but im in desperate need of a new motor but too many to consider. I have always had BMW’s but open to other manufacturers


Suzuki do auto gear shift too but I don't know anything about it. Haven't heard of an automatic that has one gear apart from the DAF cars years ago, but they were belt driven with a pulley system.

To be honest, most cars are very good now, you just need to choose. If you are used to BMW's, there is Audi, Jaguar and Seat have the upmarket Cupra range for example.


----------



## Brian Multigym

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Waist measurement mate?
> I have a wide square waist but is very flat from side profile, definitely no good for bodybuilding.


Older now so currently 30.5" but usually 31". In my late 20's my waist was 28" with all the training.


----------



## Brian Multigym

If you have started reading my Journal from this page, please start at page one, as I have added investigated information that may help you with your bodybuilding and fitness goals. I have covered a broad area covering supplements, training, exercises, Nutrition, diet, food, health and general bodybuilding information. Thanks for reading it and I am sure it will help you!

Currently nothing new on the bodybuilding information front, must get back to it!


----------



## covacure

Brian Multigym said:


> Suzuki do auto gear shift too but I don't know anything about it. Haven't heard of an automatic that has one gear apart from the DAF cars years ago, but they were belt driven with a pulley system.
> 
> To be honest, most cars are very good now, you just need to choose. If you are used to BMW's, there is Audi, Jaguar and Seat have the upmarket Cupra range for example.


Got the cupra formentor last year, really good size. Mix of small SUV & hatchback. Plug-in hybrid model, nippy but also efficient & family friendly 👌🏻


----------



## Brian Multigym

covacure said:


> Got the cupra formentor last year, really good size. Mix of small SUV & hatchback. Plug-in hybrid model, nippy but also efficient & family friendly 👌🏻


Yes the Formentor is a nice car. Think my brother fancies one next.


----------



## Brian Multigym

9-1-23

To be updated with walks, car rental station work and training since 28-12-22. Will also catch up on other Forum members Journals too. Hopefully be logged in tonight, as I am working at the car rental station today....

All the Best for the New Year to Forum members and visitors.


----------

